# Welche Grafikkarten hattet ihr schon?



## PCGH_Carsten (13. September 2007)

In Anlehnung an den ähnlichen CPU-Thread, hier die Frage, welche Grafikkarten ihr bereits euer eigen nennen konntet?

Ich fange mal an (nur 3D-fähige, an die davor erinnere ich mich kaum noch)

- STB Riva128
- Noname Voodoo Graphics
- Guillemot Voodoo2 8 MB
- Diamond Viper (Riva TNT)
- STB Velocity 128
- Diamond Viper V550 (TNT2 Ultra)
- ELSA Gladiac GTS (GF2 GTS)
- Asus V"irgendwas" (Geforce3)
- PNY Verto FX5800 Ultra
- Sapphire Radeon 9600 XT Ultimate
- GBT GF6800
- Asus EAX800 XL
- MSI GF7900 GTO
- Connect3D Radeon X1900 XT/CF

Zwischendrin gab und gibt's noch etliches andere, was aber selten länger in meinem Spiele-PC verweilte. Vielleicht ergänze ich das mal...

*Ergänzung:*_
Was ich sonst noch so dahabe:
*Matrox:*
Athena, Millenium II, Mystique 220, Mystique 220 /4 MiB + Rainbow-Runner, G100 (2 MiB), G200 (8 MiB), G400 DH (16 MiB), G400 Max, m3D (4 MiB, PCI, PowerVR PCX2)
*Nvidia:*
Diamond Edge 3D (NV1), Riva128 (4 MiB, PCI), Riva128ZX (8 MiB, AGP), Riva TNT (16 MiB, AGP, Creative), TNT2 M64 (AGP, Elsa), Guillemot TNT2 Ultra, Elsa Gladiac GF256 (32 MiB, AGP), Elsa Gladiac GF2 Ultra, Leadtek Winfast GF3 Ti500, Sparkle GF4 MX460, Creative GB GF4 Ti4800, PNY GFFX5800 Ultra, Gigabyte GF6800, MSI GF7900 GTO
*Ati:*
Rage XL (8MiB), Rage Fury 128 (32 MiB), Rage Fury Maxx (2*32 MiB), Radeon SDR (org. 32 MiB), Radeon 7500 (BBA), Radeon 8500 (128 MiB, BBA), Radeon 9250 SE (Sapphire), Radeon 9600 SE (Sapphire), Radeon 9600 XT Ultimate (Sapphire), Radeon 9700 (BBA), Radeon X800 XL (Asus), Radeon X1900 XT/CF (Connect 3D)
*3dfx:*
Voodoo Graphics (4 MiB, Orchid Righteous 3D), Voodoo Graphics (6 MiB, Miro Hiscore), Hercules Stingray128 (6 MiB, Voodoo Rush), Noname Voodoo Rush, Voodoo2 (12 MiB, Noname), Voodoo2 (12 MiB, Creative), Voodoo Banshee (PCI, Creative), Voodoo Banshee (AGP, Noname), STB Velocity 100 (8 MiB, V3-2000), STB Voodoo3 2000 (PCI, 16 MiB), STB Voodoo3 3000 (AGP, 16 MiB), STB Voodoo3 3500 (AGP, 16 MiB), STB Voodoo4 4500 (PCI, 32 MiB), STB Voodoo5 5500 (PCI, 64 MiB), STB Voodoo5 5500 (AGP, 64 MiB), Quantum 3D Obsidian2 X24 (2*V2/12 MiB auf einem Board)
*S3:*
Hercules Terminator Beast (Savage3D, 8 MiB), Elsa irgendwas (Savage4, 16 MiB), Diamond Viper II Z200 (Savage2000, 32 MiB)
*Sonstige:*
Inno3D Kyro II (AGP, 32 MiB), Hercules 3D Prophet 4000XT (Kyro, 64 MiB, PCI), Videologic Neon250 (32 MiB, PowerVR250, AGP) Number Nine Ticket To Ride IV (AGP, 32 MiB), 3d Labs Oxygen VX1 (Permedia3, 32 MiB - IIRC), Inno3D Power GL (AGP, 8 MiB, Permedia II), Chromatic Research mPact! (PCI, 2 MiB, QDI Legend 4 MiB (AGP, 4 MiB, Rendition V2200) _


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. September 2007)

Nu mal nur an die ich mich so grob erinnere:

2 V5/5500
3 V3/3000
3 V2
2 V1
Matrox Millenium
Matrox Millenium G200 (für ein we)
Matrox Millenium G400
Matrox Parhelia
Matrox Parhelia LX

Geforce 1-5 (u.A. FX5800, Staubsauger FX hatte ich auch, 2 oder 3 5900, 'ne 5200, die low Profile 6600)
3 oder 4 R300 (2 R9700, 1 9800, R9500 Pro)
X850XT
X1800XT
X1800XL (leider schnell zerflasht)
x1950 PRO
3 8500 (1 davon low Profile)
Gigabyte 9000 Pro
2 oder 3 Radeons (R100)
Rage Fury MaXX

Aktuell:
Sapphire x1300HM
die 6700XL hab ich letztens verkauft...


----------



## cane87 (14. September 2007)

Hi,

bei mir sind's noch nicht so viele, aber hier mal die, an die ich mich noch erinnern kann:

Irgendeine 2MB S3 Graphics  
(in meinem Pentium 90  )

Voodoo 3 2000 PCI                             
(das war noch was )

Matrox G450 PCI                                
(Noch heute die Graka in meinem Proxy-Server)

ELSA Erazer 3 

Aopen Geforce 2 GTS 

NoName Geforce 4 MX 440                   
(läuft heute noch in nem 2. Rechner)

NoName Geforce 3                              
(leider defekt. Verziert seit dem meine Wand )

NoName Geforce FX 5200                     
(ca. 1 Woche in meinem und seit dem bei meiner Muddi. Warum blos???  )

Sapphire Radeon 9500 @ 9700 
(1 Jahr bei mir und läuft heute bei meinem Bruder)

Leadtek Geforce 6800                         
(hat von heute auf morgen keinen Mux mehr gemacht)

Sapphire Radeon X800Pro @ XT 

Gecube Radeon X1950XT AGP 
(aktuell verbaut. Mit der nächsten Graka schaffe ich den Sprung auf PCI-E - VERSPROCHEN  !!!)
.
.
.
to be continued ... 


Gruß Cane


----------



## Suichi (14. September 2007)

Trident 1MB
ATI Rage Pro
GeForce TI300
GeForce TI4200
ATI x1950pro
GeForce 6200
(downgrade wegen zu hohem Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke)

mal schaun, was als nächstes auf mich zukommt ^^


----------



## fiumpf (14. September 2007)

2004: ATI Rage Pro II
2004: GeForce 4 MX 440
2005: GeForce 6600GT
2006: GeForce 7900GT, dann ATI X1950GT, dann GeForce 7950GX2 und jetzt wieder die 7900GT


----------



## Kovsk (14. September 2007)

Oha, soviele hatte ich net:

Matrox MGA Mystic
Voodoo 5 5000
Radeon 9250
Radeon 9800Pro
Geforce 7600GT

und bald kommt ne neue


----------



## der Jo (14. September 2007)

Also wieso habt ihr so viele Grakas der gleichen Generation?
egal, hier meine Aufstellung:

1.Creative Blaster Vodoo2 12Mb 
2.Riva TNT 2 Ultra
3.Sparkle ???? Geforce 2 Ti
4.Radeon 9550
5.Asus v9999 Geforce 6800TD
6.Powercolor X1950Pro Extreme


----------



## Falk (14. September 2007)

S3 Virge3D (hoffe ich habe mich an den Namen richtig erinnert)
Voodoo 1
Voodoo Banshee
Voodoo 3500 (das Teil mit TV-Tuner)
Riva TNT 2
GeForce256
Geforce 2 Ti
GeForce 4 Ti 4600
GeForceFX 5700
GeForce 6800 Ultra
GeForce 7950GT

kann sein das da 1-2 fehlen in der Liste, aber das sollte es eigentlich so gewesen sein


----------



## CrSt3r (14. September 2007)

ELSA Erazor - Riva TNT2 M64 .... damit ich Turok spielen konnte ^^ ... oder war es Turok 2. Weiß nicht mehr genau.

SAPPHIRE - Radeon 9800 Pro ... FAR CRY sollt ja laufen  ... und auf dem Sys bin ich dann ziemlich lange sitzen geblieben.

ASUS - 6800GT@ULTRA ... die hatte ich allerdings auch nur 3 Monate, bis sie ausgetauscht wurde, gegen Folgende.

GECUBE - X1950XT AGP ... ja, AGP ... um noch das Letzte an Leistung aus meiner alten Möhre zu holen.

LEADTEK - 7950GX2 ... als sie dann bei Alternate zum Dumpinpreis wegging, musste ich einfach zuschlagen


----------



## Hyperhorn (14. September 2007)

Meine eigenen Grafikkarten seit PCGH-Existenz:

*AGP:*
-Firma?- Radeon 8500LE
Leadtek Geforce 4 Ti 4600
MSI Geforce FX5600
MSI Geforce 6800@16P
*PCI-E:*
Club3D Geforce 6600GT
inno3D Geforce 6800GT
eVGA Geforce 7800GT
XFX Geforce 7950GX2 570M XXX


----------



## tj3011 (14. September 2007)

AGP:
Nvidia GeForce FX5200
ATI Radeon 9800SE
ATI Radeon 9800Pro
Nvida GeForce 6600
Nvida GeForce 6600GT
Nvida GeForce 7600GT

PCIe:
Derzeit ATI Radeon X300SE (is aber nur geliehen) thx an den Kumpel von mir


----------



## Soulsnap (14. September 2007)

AGP:
Voodoo Rush 25
Voodoo 2
Guillemot Maxi gamer Cougar
Savage 4 (weiss aber ich mehr von wem ich glaub S3
Rva TNT2 M64 (oder so)
GF 2 GTS
GF 4200 TI
GF 4600 TI
GF 5200
GF 5600
GF 5700
GF 6200 TC
GF 6600 GT
GF 6800 XT
GF 6800 GT
ATI Radeon 9600 Pro

Pcie:
ATI X1300
GF 6600 GT
GF 6800 GT
GF 7600 GS
GF 7800 GT
GF 7800 GTX-SLI

zur Zeit: 
leider ne 6600 GT weil die schnelleren Kaputt sind


----------



## Muffinman (14. September 2007)

*AGP:*
MSI Geforce 3 TI 500 oder so
MSI Geforce FX5700
*PCI-e:*
MSI Geforce 6600GT
Gigabyte Geforce 7800GT
MSI Geforce 7900GT 2Stück wöchenlich wegen Defekt getauscht
Saphhire X1900XT noch aktuell bis zum Umstieg auf Vista und D3D10


----------



## y33H@ (14. September 2007)

Ich liste dann auch mal, die mit *** waren nur geliehen zu Testzwecken, meine sind rot (und fast nur DAAMITs) 


 Rage 3D
 Gf 3Ti*
 Gf 4Ti 4200/64 (die "Legende")
 Gf 4Ti 4600/128*
 Radeon 9500Pro*
 Radeon 9700Pro* (grandioses Teil)
 Radeon 9800Pro
 Gf 5800Ultra* (der Fön^^)
 Radeon X800XT-PE* (AGP) 
 Gf 6800Ultra/256* (AGP)
 Radeon X800XL/256 (AGP)
 Gf 6600GT/128* (AGP)
 Gf 7800GTX/256
 Radeon X1800XT/256 (musste ich leider verkaufen - Geldmangel und X800XL Sys wieder rein *kotz*)
 Radeon X1800GTO* 
 Gf 7600GT/256* (PCIe)
 Radeon X1900XT/512 (PCIe)
 Radeon X1950Pro/256 & 512* (PCIe)
 Gf 7900GT/256*
 Gf 8800GTS/640 & 320*
 Gf 8800GTX*

Also alles was Rang und Namen hat, leider bisher noch keine HD2xxx oder 86xx, vll in nexter Zeit mal 
Dank meiner vielen LAN Besuche u.ä. habe ich schon viele Karten gehört und gesehen, zusammen mit Reviews und Mags kommen auch zB meine Lautstärke Empfehlungen in meinen Threads zustande.

cYa


----------



## Gollum (14. September 2007)

also ich hatte da auch noch nicht so viele.
alles was pci war/ist, lass ich mal weg^^.

ne tnt2
ti 200 oder heisst die mx200 ti?
ti4200 64
9800 pro
6800 le
6800 normal
6800 le
7800gt
x1800XL weltrekord karte^^ steht auch zum verkauf
ne x300 zum testen
und jetzt ne 8800gtx.


----------



## wolf7 (14. September 2007)

meine Grakas waren:
1998:ATI Rage Pro Turbo AGP war in meinem ersten PC
GeForce 4 MX 440
Nvidia Geforce 5200
Geforce 6200
GeForce 6600GT
GeForce 6800GS
Ati X1950GT meine aktuelle


----------



## GamerPC (14. September 2007)

*AGP:
*
Geforce 2 MX/MX400 ->AGPx4 und 64MB Speicher  das waren Zeiten

*PCI-E:

*Geforce 6800GT 256MB -> hat ihren Dienst getan 
Geforce 7900GTO@GTX 512MB Burstfire von MadMoxx  TOP Teil!

Markierung: meine jetzige Karte.


----------



## DoktorX (14. September 2007)

Herbst 2003 bis Frühling 2006 eine 9600XT
Seit Frühling 2006 eine X800Pro (AGP)

In Regal liegt noch eine MSI 7900GTO für den neuen PC.


----------



## JimBeam (14. September 2007)

GeForce 2 MX 200 mit 32MB 
GeForce 6200TC (das war vielleicht eine Krücke )
GeForce 7600GT


----------



## NEoCX (14. September 2007)

Ich hatte auch schon die eine oder andere Grafikkarte, unter anderem:

die aller ersten kann ich nicht beim namen nennen... leider...
Tseng Labs ET4000, 
Elsa Winner 1000, 
Elsa Winner 2000, 
Elsa Winner 2000 AVI, 
ATI 3D Rage Pro,
ATI Rage 128 Pro,
Diamond Monster II 3D (mit wahnsinnigen 12 MB Videospeicher!!) K U L T !!!
nVidia Riva TNT
nVidia Riva TNT 2 Ultra
nVidia GeForce 256
nVidia GeForce 2 GTS
nVidia GeForce 3 Ti200
nVidia GeForce 4 Ti4200
nVidia GeForce 4 Ti4400 (leider in Rauch aufgegangen)
ATI Radeon 9500 Pro
ATI Radeon 9700 Pro
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro @ XT
GeForce 6600 GT Extreme
GeForce 6800 Ultra Golden Sample
GeForce 7800 GTX Golden Sample (einer der besten Grafikkarten ever!!)
ATI Radeon X1950 XTX 
nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS XXX

Mit Sicherheit haben ich die eine oder andere Karte, gerade aus den ganz frühen Zeiten, vergessen... Richtig ans Herz gewachsen ist mir die Gainward 7800 GTX Golden Sample, die ich mal für utopische 540,-  gekauft habe!! Bei eBay hat sie dann noch lächerliche 190,-  gebracht  War aber trotzdem verdammt schnell damals!


----------



## Sebastian84 (14. September 2007)

Hallo,
eine uralt Daytona S mit 2MB
ATI Rage Furry 128 Pro 32MB
Gainward GF 4 MX 440 Pro 600 64MB
Leadtek FX 5700 128MB
2x Leadtek Winfast PX 7800GTX 256MB, später mit vMod auf GPU und RAM 610/1450
Zotac 8800GTS A1 640MB, aktuell mit vMod für GPU 720MHz
ach und ne GF Go 7900GTX 256MB

Gruß 
Seb


----------



## @@RON (15. September 2007)

Hi,

*AGP*
ATI Riva TNT 2
Nvidia GeForce 2 MX 400
Nvidia GeForce FX 5200
ATi Radeon 9800 Pro
Nvidia GeForce 6800 Ultra
ATI Radeon X1950XT

*PCIE*
Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB
AMD HD 2900 XT 512MB (noch in der Kiste)

grüße


----------



## TM30 (15. September 2007)

Uff... ne lange Story...

Ich versuchs mal chronologisch korrekt hinzubekommen:

Tseng Labs ET4000
Diamond Monster 3D
3dfx Voodoo 3 3000 AGP
Hercules 3D Prophet 2 GTS
MSI Geforce 4 Ti 4200 
Radeon 9500
Geforce FX 5800
Geforce 3 Ti 200 128MB
Geforce FX 5900 Turbo (Albatron)
Geforce FX 5900 Ultra
Geforce FX 5950 Ultra
Geforce 6800 Ultra AGP
Geforce 6800 Ultra PCIe
Geforce 7800 GTX Extreme
Geforce 7800 GT Dual
Geforce 7900 GTX (später SLI)
Radeon X1900 XTX
Geforce 8800 GTX
Geforce PCX 5900 (LOL da kam die Tiefphase)
Geforce 7600 GT
Geforce 7900 GS
Geforce 8800 GTS 320
Geforce 8800 GTX
Geforce 8800 Ultra

Kann sein, dass ich zu Testzwecken kurzzeitig auch mal noch andere drin hatte. Wie z.B. für 2 Wochen Crossfire mit 2 X1950Pro. Das war aber so grottig das es gleich wieder rausgeflogen ist..


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. September 2007)

Update aus Posting #1:
Ergänzung:
Was ich sonst noch so dahabe:
Matrox:
Athena, Millenium II, Mystique 220, Mystique 220 /4 MiB + Rainbow-Runner, G100 (2 MiB), G200 (8 MiB), G400 DH (16 MiB), G400 Max, m3D (4 MiB, PCI, PowerVR PCX2)
Nvidia:
Diamond Edge 3D (NV1), Riva128 (4 MiB, PCI), Riva128ZX (8 MiB, AGP), Riva TNT (16 MiB, AGP, Creative), TNT2 M64 (AGP, Elsa?), Guillemot TNT2 Ultra, Elsa Gladiac GF256 (32 MiB, AGP), Elsa Gladiac GF2 Ultra, Leadtek Winfast GF3 Ti500, Creative GB GF4 Ti4800, PNY GFFX5800 Ultra, Gigabyte GF6800, MSI GF7900 GTO
Ati:
Rage XL (8MiB), Rage Fury 128 (32 MiB), Rage Fury Maxx (2*32 MiB), Radeon SDR (org. 32 MiB), Radeon 7500 (BBA), Radeon 8500 (128 MiB, BBA), Radeon 9250 SE (Sapphire), Radeon 9600 SE (Sapphire), Radeon 9600 XT Ultimate (Sapphire), Radeon 9700 (BBA), Radeon X800 XL (Asus), Radeon X1900 XT/CF (Connect 3D)
3dfx:
Voodoo Graphics (4 MiB, Orchid Righteous 3D), Voodoo Graphics (6 MiB, Miro Hiscore), Hercules Stingray128 (6 MiB, Voodoo Rush), Noname Voodoo Rush, Voodoo2 (12 MiB, Noname), Voodoo2 (12 MiB, Creative), Voodoo Banshee (PCI, Creative), Voodoo Banshee (AGP, Noname), STB Velocity 100 (8 MiB, V3-2000), STB Voodoo3 2000 (PCI, 16 MiB), STB Voodoo3 3000 (AGP, 16 MiB), STB Voodoo3 3500 (AGP, 16 MiB), STB Voodoo4 4500 (PCI, 32 MiB), STB Voodoo5 5500 (PCI, 64 MiB), STB Voodoo5 5500 (AGP, 64 MiB), Quantum 3D Obsidian2 X24 (2*V2/12 MiB auf einem Board)
S3:
Hercules Terminator Beast (Savage3D, 8 MiB), Elsa irgendwas (Savage4, 16 MiB), Diamond Viper II Z200 (Savage2000, 32 MiB)
Sonstige:
Inno3D Kyro II (AGP, 32 MiB), Hercules 3D Prophet 4000XT (Kyro, 64 MiB, PCI), Videologic Neon250 (32 MiB, PowerVR250, AGP) Number Nine Ticket To Ride IV (AGP, 32 MiB), 3d Labs Oxygen VX1 (Permedia3, 32 MiB - IIRC), Inno3D irgendwas (AGP, 8 MiB, Permedia II)


----------



## CrSt3r (17. September 2007)

@TM30 : wie bist du denn von einer 8800GTX wieder auf eine FX 5900 "gefallen" ? :eek:

Und vor allem, wieso sind dann erst wieder Karten, wie eine 7600 GT etc. im Rechner gelandet, bevor du schlussendlich über eine 8800 GTX zur ULTRA gekommen bist.


----------



## Marbus16 (17. September 2007)

Ich würd mal auf Arbeitslosigkeit oder dergleichen tippen....


----------



## sai (17. September 2007)

ok, dann will ich auch mal:

8mb onboard grafik :o
nvidia geforce 2mx
nvidia geforce 2 ti
nvidia geforce 4 mx
ati radeon 9550se
nvidia geforce 6800gt


----------



## Imens0 (17. September 2007)

geforce fx 5200
radeon x1050


----------



## Gollum (17. September 2007)

und ist die 1050 besser als die fx5200?


----------



## Kovsk (17. September 2007)

Sollte sie sein, ist ja auch 1/2 Gens neuer, obwohl sie ja nur ein überarbeiteter 9550er ist.


----------



## Imens0 (17. September 2007)

also bei der dvd wiedergabe kommen mit der x1050 keine komischen fäden im bild....und fett übertakten lässt sich die gpu auch....mit der fx 5200 hab ichs net versucht aber die war von haus aus schon ziemlich warm


----------



## Gollum (17. September 2007)

darf ich fragen wieviel punkte du im am3 / 3dmark03 du hast?


----------



## Kovsk (17. September 2007)

Knnt ihr das per PMs klären? Bitte bei der Toppic bleiben.


----------



## Soulsnap (17. September 2007)

übertakten bring bei beiden grakas sowieso nich viel..... Aber muss mich da jezz mal Kovsk anschliessen das is eindeutig off topic. (ich weiss warum schreib ich dann hier rein? Weiss ich selber nich...)

Achja nochwas. klickt ma bidde den Link in meiner Signatur..... Danke


----------



## Smoke (19. September 2007)

Also ich hatte nur: 

irgendeine 2MB Karte [ISA]
irgendeine 4MB [PCI]
S3 (glaub ich) 8MB [PCI]
Voodoo1 [PCI]
GF TI4200 [AGP]
GF 6800GT SLI [PCIE] (bis heute)

geplant:
GF 8800GTS 640MB (1 Jahr später die zweite für SLI)


----------



## cCcOttomancCc (19. September 2007)

Alsooo ich hatte bisher eine ge force ms 200  1ne fx 5200 und danach 7!!!Radeon9550
ati radeon x 1560 pro
und jetzt eine nvidia 8600 GT auf GTS performance


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (19. September 2007)

Ganz am Anfang hatte ich eine x600 (mit dem kleinsten Passivkühler der Welt), dann kam eine X1650 Pro zwischendurch hatte ich dann auch mal eine X1950 Pro 512Mb die ich dann aber umgetauscht habe und mir ein halbes Jahr später eine 8800 GTX von Msi geholt.


----------



## |L1n3 (19. September 2007)

*Hauptrechner (chronologisch geordnet):*
Matrox _G200 8MiB
nVidia GeForce 4 MX440 64MiB  AGP 4x (gleich 3 mal ... davon sind heute noch 2 im einsatz  )
__nVidia GeForce FX 5500 128MiB_
_nVidia GeForce FX 5700LE 128MiB_
_nVidia GeForce 6800 XT AGP 128MiB @370 Mhz
__nVidia GeForce 6800 GT PCIe 256MiB @400 Mhz_
_nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640MiB @ 684|1566|999_  ..Mhz

*In zweit-PCs (nicht chronologisch geordnet; meist paralleler Einsatz):*
Diverse Onboard-Lösungen (VIA, SIS, nVidia)
ATI Rage Furry 128 Pro 32MiB (eigentlich 16+16 ^.^)
nVidia GeForce 2 MX 32MiB
_nVidia GeForce 4 MX440 64MiB   AGP 8x (die anderen beiden von oben ^^)_
_nVidia GeForce FX 5200 128MiB_
_nVidia GeForce 6200 AGP 128MiB_


----------



## winhistory (19. September 2007)

Trident 9440
Matrox Productavia G100
Riva TNT
Riva TNT 2
Geforce 3
Geforce 6800 GT
Geforce 8800 GTS 640 MB.

Das waren alle Hauptrechner Karten. Dazu kommen etliche Geforce und Voodoo Karten. Im Notebook ist dazu ne ATI 9700 Mobile...


----------



## venom123 (19. September 2007)

hehe...

64MB SIS shared memory XD
Sapphire x1950PRO 512MB AGP die noch Probs macht


----------



## hynerianer (20. September 2007)

hmmm,da mus ich mal überlegen......

da war in meinem ersten desktop son bundle aus
ATI RAGE II + Voodoo 1

danach kam das was folgt^^
SIS ??? pci
Geforce 2  64mb
Hercules Radeon 9200 pci
Culb 3D Radeon 9600 pro
OEM Geforce 6800 le(16/5) starb leider nen qualvollen hitzetot^^
Pixelview 6200 TC
Asus 6800 GT
Leadtek 7800 GT
Leadtek+Asus 7800 GTX Sli
Asus 8800 GTS 320

ich hoffe das mein jetztiger 3d beschleuniger schnell genug für die ersten dx10 games iss.da hab ich aber so meine zweifel.was die kartre unter dx9 leistet ist aber erstaunlich.


mfg


----------



## der8auer (20. September 2007)

Riva TNT
S3 ViRGE
Geforce 2MX
Geforce 3 Ti 200
Geforce 4 Ti 4200 <-- wurde beim übertakten leider mal n bissl zu heiß 
Geforce 4 Ti 4800 SE
Geforce 5800 Ultra
2x Geforce 7800GT
2x Geforce 8800GTS


----------



## Talorion (20. September 2007)

ATI Rage Pro 8 MB
2x Diamond Voodoo2 12 MB SLI
3dfx Voodoo 3  3000
MSI GeforceFX 5200 128 MB
ASUS Geforce FX 5200 128 MB
ASUS Radeon 9550 128 MB
Gigabyte PCX 5900
ASUS Geforce 7900 GT TOP
BFG Geforce 8800GTS 320 MB


----------



## Marbus16 (20. September 2007)

Um mal die Karten aus den ATX-Hauptrechnern zu nennen:

mehrere GF2 Karten, alle dank eines fiesen Mainboards geschrottet
GF4MX 4000, läuft im Server immer noch
8600GT, wobei eine 2te parat liegt, ware nur noch aufs Geld fürn SLI-Board


----------



## NEoCX (20. September 2007)

Muha... hab vorhin im Keller noch ne uralte Trident TVGA9000 gefunden... die ist von 1992, müsste demnach in meinem 286er damals rumgewerkelt haben...


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (20. September 2007)

Wie im CPU Thread sortiert nach Zeitpunkt der Anschaffung, nicht nach Leistung, und nicht alle Grafikkarten kamen im Hauptsys zum Einsatz, speziell die später gekauften, längst veralteten Modelle:

Trident unbekannten Typs mit 1MB
ATi Mach64
Matrox Millennium I 4MB
Orchid Righteous 3D (3dfx Voodoo Graphics)
Guillemot Maxi Gamer 3Dfx (3dfx Voodoo Graphics)
Matrox Millennium II 8MB AGP
Creative Labs 3D Blaster II 12MB (3dfx Voodoo², 2 Stück, SLI Konfiguration)
Diamond Monster 3D II 12MB (3dfx Voodoo², 2 Stück, SLI Konfiguration)
nVidia Riva TnT
Quantum3D Obsidian2 X-24 (3dfx Voodoo², SLI Konfiguration auf einer Doppeldecker-PCI-Platine)
3dfx Voodoo3 3000 AGP
3dfx Voodoo3 3500 AGP TV
s3 ViRGE/DX
Diamond Monster 3D II 8MB (3dfx Voodoo², 2 Stück, SLI Konfiguration)
Hercules 3DProphet II (GeForce2 GTS 32MB)
Hercules 3DProphet II (GeForce2 GTS 64MB)
3dfx Voodoo5 5500 AGP
Elsa Gladiac Ultra Limited (GeForce2 ULTRA 64MB + Shutter Brille)
ATi Radeon DDR 64MB
Leadtek WinFast A250 Ultra TD (GeForce4 Ti4600 Ultra)
Hercules Stingray 128/3D (3dfx Voodoo Rush)
ATi Radeon 9500 Pro
ATi Radeon 9800 Pro
ASUS V9950 Ultra (GeForceFX 5900 Ultra, flashed auf 5950, [VMods appliziert])
3dfx Voodoo5 6000 AGP HiNT Rev.3700-A Prototyp
SiS unbekannten Typs
Tseng Labs ET3000AX ISA
Tseng Labs ET4000AX ISA
Matrox Millennium II 4MB PCI 
Matrox Millennium G450
XFX GeForce 6800 Ultra
3DLabs Permedia 2
3dfx Voodoo5 6000 AGP HiNT Rev.3400-A3 Prototyp mit 5.4ns RAM
Quantum3D Obsidian2 X-24 (3dfx Voodoo², SLI Konfiguration auf einer Doppeldecker-PCI-Platine)
XFX GeForce 7800 GTX 256MB (2 Stück, SLI Konfiguration)
Hercules 3D Prophet 4000XT (ST Microelectronics / PowerVR Kyro)
Intel ExtremeGraphics 2 / i855GME (Subnotebook, IGP)
BFG GeForce 8800 GTX


----------



## PCTom (20. September 2007)

Amiga Grafik
beim P2 weiss ich es nicht mehr :o
Geforce 4 Ti 4400 128MB
ATI Radeon 9000 Pro 64MB
ATI Radeon 9600 Pro 128MB
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 256MB
ATI Radeon X800 Pro 256MB
ATI Radeon X1950XTX 512MB teuer verkauft und wollte mir eine DX10 ATI holen aber
GeForce BFG 8800 GTX OC2 768MB


----------



## Hardware-Guru (21. September 2007)

Ja, dann will ich auch mal. Ich nenne nur die, die längere Zeit im Haupt-PC waren und an die ich mich erinnern kann.

OKI 2D "Irgendwas", ISA Bus, 512 kB RAM
Hercules 2D (Trident TGUI9440), ISA-Bus, 1 MB RAM
Spea V7 Mirage, VL-Bus, 2 MB RAM
Elsa-Karte mit S3 Virge, PCI-Bus, 4 MB RAM

Matrox Millennium II, PCI-Bus, 8 MB VRAM
Matrox m3D, PCI-Bus, 4MB SGRAM (PowerVR PCX2)
Matrox Millennium G400, AGP-Bus, 32 MB SGRAM

ATI Rage XL, PCI-Bus, 8 MB SGRAM
ATI Radeon DDR64, AGP-Bus, (später als 7200 bekannt, Ur-Radeon)
ATI Radeon 9500 Pro @ 9700 Pro (Sapphire)
ATI Radeon 9600 XT (Tyan Tachyon, rares Teil)
ATI Radeon 9800 SE @ Pro (Powercolor)
ATI Radeon HD2900 Pro 1 GiB @ XT (Sapphire)

Nvidia Geforce 2 GTS (MSI)
Nvidia Geforce 6600 GT (XFX)
Nvidia Geforce 7900 GTX (Gainward)
Nvidia Geforce Go 6600
Nvidia Geforce Go 7600
Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT (ordered)


Außer der 6600 GT ist auch noch alles im Keller und Funktionstüchtig. Die meisten Kilometer hat die Ur-Radeon. Der Original-Lüfter tut's aber noch einwandfrei. Der von der Geforce 2 GTS ist eingegangen, die hat jetzt nen anderen. Es waren noch die ein oder andere Karte mehr, die im Bestand war/ist. Bei Gelegenheit krame ich mal im Archiv. Im Abschluss noch mal ein Bild der Tyan Tachyon. Hab ich nur gekauft, weil sie recht selten ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (21. September 2007)

Hmm, wenn wir schon beim Pics posten sind (in meinem vorigen Post ist ja mein FX5950 Ultra VMod zu sehen), hier meine drei letzten starken Karten, sozusagen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (21. September 2007)

GrandAdmiralThrawn schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn wir schon beim Pics posten sind (in meinem vorigen Post ist ja mein FX5950 Ultra VMod zu sehen), hier meine drei letzten starken Karten, sozusagen:
> 
> "Bild"


Nett dann brauch ich ja meine BFG nicht mehr reinsetzen einzigster Unterschied es steht noch OC und OC2 drauf


----------



## CrSt3r (21. September 2007)

Ich glaube Nvidia hat, rein vom Einsatz in PC-Systemen, klar mit der 8800er Serie gewonnen. Ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten und soooo langweilig, wenn man überall 88er liest.


----------



## PCTom (21. September 2007)

CrSt3r schrieb:


> Ich glaube Nvidia hat, rein vom Einsatz in PC-Systemen, klar mit der 8800er Serie gewonnen. Ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten und soooo langweilig, wenn man überall 88er liest.



Tja muss ich dir Recht geben hätte auch nie geglaubt das ich noch einmal eine NVidia Karte besitzen würde bis zur 8800 Serie


----------



## Fonce (21. September 2007)

S3 Virge
Voodoo 1 (übertaktet, aber Takt vergessen)
Savage 4 Pro (übertaktet, aber Takt vergessen)
Kyro 2 32MB@195/195MHz
Geforce 2 GTS (übertaktet, aber Takt vergessen)
Radeon 8500LE@270/290MHz
Radeon 9500 (übertaktet, aber Takt vergessen)
Radeon 9800 Pro@420/370MHz
Geforce 6800@16P/6VS@400/450MHz
Radeon X800 GTO (übertaktet, aber Takt vergessen)
Radeon X800 GTO@16P@580/560MHz
Geforce 7800GT (übertaktet, aber Takt vergessen)
Radeon X1900GT@661/800MHz@1,45V 

Das müßten dann alle sein.


----------



## georgesky (22. September 2007)

Hmm... mal überlegen
Das fing an mit
- ATI Rage Pro 2MB... als Onboard in meinem ersten PC 1997
- 3Dfx Vodoo Banshee 16MB, PCI... war ich damals mächtig Stolz drauf
- ATI Raedon 9000 Pro 64MP AGP... die war lange am Arbeiten
- ATI Raedon 9800 Pro 128MB AGP... der damalige Leistungshammer
- NVIDIA Evga 7800GS CO 256MB AGP... eine klasse Karte
- ATI Saphire X1900GT 256MB PCIE... war nur wenige Wochen im Einsatz
- NVIDIA XFX GeForce 8800GTS 320MB... Anfangsproblem mit Vista...seufz
- NVIDIA SPARKLE GeForce 8800GTS 640MB... Leistung mit SLI satt

Meine beiden Kinder freuen sich heutzutage, wenn Papa seine Hardware aufrüstet, denn dann gibt es immer was Gutes abzustauben. Aber da wir alle wissen, wieviel Spaß Hardware machen kann, sei es ihnen gegönnt.


----------



## Clown[AUT] (22. September 2007)

Rage 128Pro
Geforce FX5200
Radeon X1300
Radeon X1950Pro
Radeon HD2900Pro


----------



## Piy (22. September 2007)

wie auch bei den prozessoren weiß ich nur die letzten 2 meiner 3 grakas ^^

radeon 9600pro    ca2003-2007
8800gts 320 oced msi     ab 2007


----------



## mixn_mojo (22. September 2007)

Hmm, 

irgendwas von Ati mit 4 oder 8 MB Speicher (1996 - 2000)
Creative GeForce 2 MX 32 MB DDR (2000 - 2003)
ATI 9800XT (2003 - 2005)
Powercolor X850XT PE AGP (2005 -2006)
XFX GeForce 7800 GS AGP (2006)
Sapphire X1900XT 512 MB (2006 - 2007)

derzeit in Betrieb:

Sapphire HD 2900XT 512 MB (2007 - )
Ati X1600 Mobility (2006 - )
Intel GMA X3100 (2007 - )
Geforce 4 MX 440 128 MB (2006 - )

und noch im Regal liegen:

Ati Rage Fury Maxx, Voodoo 5 5500 AGP, NVidia Riva TNT2 32 MB, Elsa Winner 2000 Office-4 4 MB PCI.


----------



## kmf (22. September 2007)

Welche Grafikkarten ...?

Ohje! Hatte schon so viele, dass mir mittlerweile deren Namen entfallen sind.

Die Karten vor der 3D-Ära lass ich mal ganz weg.

Angefangen hab ich mit einer 
*Matrox Millenium* mit ultrateurer Speichererweiterung auf sagenhafte 16MB 
und 
*2 Voodoos* mit 12 MB 
von Diamond. Hab sie grad mal aus dem Schrank genommen - *streichel* 

Dann kam die 
*Elsa Eraser* 
mit dem TNT-Chipsatz und 32 MB Ram. War aber vergeudetes Geld, kurz drauf kam die Eraser X, die 1. Geforce von Elsa. Hab mir aber erst das nachfolgende Modell die 
*Eraser X2* 
gekauft.

Dann ging das Schlag auf Schlag. Die Zeit meiner Herculeskarten begann.

*Geforce 2 Ultra*
*Radeon 7500* im 2. Rechner (erstmals zocken mit 32 bit Farbauflösung)
*Geforce 3 Ti 500*
*Geforce 4 4600*
*Radeon 8500* mit 128MB (Beginn der Zeit der Biosmanipulationen)
*Radeon 9500 pro* (Voltmod und Versuchskarnickel für Biosmanipulationen)
*Radeon 9700 pro* (Keine Karte wurde so oft geflasht, wie diese - sie lebt immer noch!) 

*FX5900 Ultra* (MSI) (umfangreiche Manipulationen am Bios)

*Geforce 6800 GT* (einzige Karte, die sich vorzeitig verabschiedet hat. War damals ein derber Schlag.) :mad:

*Radeon X800XT-PE*
*Radeon X1800XT 256*
*Radeon X1800XT 512 CF* (1. Crossfire-Gespann)
*Radeon X1950XT 256*
*Radeon X1950XTX 512*
*Radeon X1900XT 512 CF* (aktuelles Crossfire-Gespann im Fiasko64-Rechner) :o
*Geforce 7950GX2* (aktuelle Karte im XP-Rechner mit Spezialbios)

Die 88xx-Karten von nVidia und die 29xx lass ich bewusst aus und werd mir keine von diesen kaufen. Ich warte erst mal ab, was die Refresh-Generation zu leisten imstande ist.


----------



## nDivia (23. September 2007)

Elsa Erazor II
Voodoo 3 2000
Hercules 3D Prophet GeForce 2MX
MSI G4Ti-4200
Leadtek GeForce Winfast 6800LE
ZOTAC GeForce 8800GTX


----------



## CDfeatDC (23. September 2007)

Geforce 2 Ti

Geforce 6600 gt


----------



## CrSt3r (23. September 2007)

@ kmf : mich interessiert, was du für ein "Spezial-BIOS" auf deiner 7950GX2 hast.


----------



## Player007 (23. September 2007)

hatte schon ne Nvidia TNT  und eine Nvidia Geforce 4 TI 4200


----------



## kuhwaran (24. September 2007)

NVIDIA GeForce 2MX mit 32MiB Ram
NVIDIA GeForce 4 Ti4200 64MiB Ram
NVIDIA GeForce 7900GT 256MiB Ram @ 580/800


----------



## Scansi (24. September 2007)

GeForce 2 MX/400 64 MB Ram
GeForce 4 Ti 4200 128 MB Ram 8x AGP
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 128 MB
ATI Radeon X850 XT - leider defekt :mad: Xpert Vision suxx

ATI Radeon X3000 XTX  coming soon...



mfg

Scansi


----------



## mooo (24. September 2007)

Meine Grakas waren:

1. voodoo banshee (ka wie man die schreibt)
2. GeForce 2 Ti
3. GeForce 4MX440
4. GeForce 4Ti 4200 @ 4600
5. Geforce 5900XT @ 5950 Ultra
6. 6600GT

...i.wann kommt was neues :>


----------



## Bang0o (24. September 2007)

nicht spektakulär:
Matrox irgendwas
nVidia GeForce 2 32MB
ATI Radeon 9200SE
nVidia 5500 128MB 
nVidia 6800@GT 128MB
nVidia 8800GTS 320MB


----------



## rico81 (24. September 2007)

So viel sind es nicht, zumindest an die kann ich mich errinnern! 

S3 Vrige
Elsa (aber was das für eine war keine Ahnung)
ATI Rage Pro
Voodoo 2
Radeon 9250
Radeon 9600 Pro
Geforce 7300GT
Geforce 7950GT


----------



## XXTREME (25. September 2007)

S3 Virge
Voodoo 3 3000
Riva TNT 2
Geforce 2 MX
Geforce 2 GTS
Geforce 3 TI 500
Geforce 4 MX 460
Geforce 4 TI 4200 und 4600
Radeon 9200 SE (wat für´n Schrott)
Radeon 9600 Pro und XT
Geforce 5900 XT und Ultra
Radeon 9800 Pro (Gott hab sie seelig)
Geforce 6800 GT
Geforce 7800 GT und GTX
Geforce 7600 GT
Geforce 7900 GT und GS (die GS hab ich im 2 Rechner)
Geforce 8800 GTS 640
Geforce 8800 GTS 320 (in Betrieb)


----------



## Falb (28. September 2007)

hmmm, kurz überlegen:

- Elsa Winner 3D (4MB)
- Voodoo Banshee (12MB)
- Elsa Geforce 2 GTS (32MB)
- Voodoo 5500 (64MB)
- Elsa Geforce 2 Ultra (64 MB)
- Asus Geforce 4 TI 4200 (64 MB)
- MSI Radeon 9800 Pro (128 MB)
- MSI Geforce 6800 GT (256 MB)
- XFX Geforce 8800 GTS (640 MB)
- XFX Geforce 8800 Ultra (768 MB)
- Asus Geforce 8500 GT (im 2ten Rechner)

So richtig überzeugt haben mich nur die 9800 Pro (damals ), und jetzt die 8800 Ultra.


----------



## Twiti (28. September 2007)

Das waren nicht sher viel 

ATI Radeon 9500 128MB 

Nvidia 6600 GT 128MB

Nvidia 7600 GT 512MB

Nvidia 8800 GTS 640MB


----------



## Nelson (29. September 2007)

also 2-3 weiß ich nemme! (ISA)

dann fang ich mal an mit:

ASUS S3 Trio (PCI)
ATI Rage (AGP)
GF 2 GTS 64mb (AGP)
ATI 9250 SE (AGP)
GF FX5900XT (AGP)
X1650pro (AGP)


JA ich bin noch ein verfechter des agp - slots!


----------



## UnderTaker_2 (29. September 2007)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Update aus Posting #1:
> Ergänzung:
> Was ich sonst noch so dahabe:
> Matrox:
> ...




(ööööhm mir scheint du fröhnst auch dem seltsamen hobby grakas zu sammeln? ist das so? Ich habe die gleiche schwäche.... falls du noch so alte rechner zu hause hast mich würde die performance von der: Quantum 3D Obsidian2 X24; Number Nine TicketTo Ride IV (Renderition Chip???) sowie die 3d Labs Oxygen VX1 (Permedia3, 32 MiB - IIRC) MÄÄÄCHTIG zu interessieren...)

okay da ich mich ober als sammler geoutet habe, hier nur die karten die ich ernsthaft im gebrauch hatte:
1MB Mach64 von ATi (Okay keine 3D karte)
4MB S3 Virge 3D ( hieß zwar so (3D), stand sich im bestem falle aber selber im weg... )
Diamond Riva 128 + Diamond Monster 1 (Voodoo1)
Diamond TNT2 + Diamand Monster 2 (Voodoo2)
Elsa Erazor III (TNT2 Ultra )
Asus V7100 (GeF. 2MX,- schlechteste karte die ich jemals besessen hatte)
Xelo 7500 (ATi Radeon 7500)
Hercules 3DProphet 9000Pro AIW ( leute kauft euch AllInWonder, beste Karte ever!)
Tyan Tachion 9700Pro (ATi 9700Pro) WELTKLASSE!!!!
some irrwege über MSI 9800se (never mehr 128bittiges speicherinterface)
der totale schrott! Über Sapphire Atlantis 9800Pro ( war ein kuhhandel zu 9700er)
jetzt HIS X850XT PE (da ich wenig bis garkeine Shooter mehr spiele[außer die IDSoft Klassiker]  und mir pixelshader 3 oder höher am popo vorbei geht), wieder eine karte die der  9700er in nix nachsteht! 

und wie gesagt ansonsten interessieren mich die klassiker die karsten oben genannt hat, vorrallem der permedia3, seinerzeit highend OpenGL karte.... *sabbel* *lechtz*


----------



## exxe (29. September 2007)

okay ihr habs so gewollt

http://www.tdfx.de/ger/grafikkarten_alle.shtml

Die hab ich alle hier, teilweise auch 2, wenns unterschiede gibt, oder US-OVPs mit grosser 5 bei den Voodoo5.

Dann noch
Sapphire Atlantis Radeon 9800Pro
ATI All in Wonder Pro AGP non upgradeble
Matrox Millenium
Matrox Mystique G200 (die mit TV-out)
Die onBoard CirrusLogic im Mercury

Vormals
Radeon 9800se
ATI All in Wonder Pro PCI non upgradeble
Matrox G200 MMS
Spea irgendwas
CirrusLogic irgendwas
und noch einige andere


----------



## Pokerclock (29. September 2007)

Ati Rage 128
Gigabyte GeForce 2 MX 400
Sapphire Ati Radeon 9600 SE (Notlösung für Zweitrechner)
Sapphire Ati Radeon X800 (ohne Zusatz, 392/350 Mhz (GPU/Speicher), @475/410)
Sapphire Ati Radeon X1950 Pro (580/702, Leider kaum Overclocking möglich GPU +20Mhz)

Die Ati Tray Tools haben mich zum absoluten ATi/AMD Fan gemacht, Das ich viele Sapphire Karten hatte/habe ist mehr Zufall bzw. Notwendigkeit gewesen (Singleslot bzw. Passivkühlung musste sein


----------



## Barney G. (30. September 2007)

-Elsa Winner 1000 - 4MB, AGP 2x
-Hercules 3D Prophet 4000XT Kyro 32MB AGP 4x
-Geforce4 Ti 4200 64MB AGP 4x
-Geforce4 Ti 4200 128MB AGP 4x
-GForce4  MX440 64 MB AGP 8x (im Zweitrechner)
-ATI Radeon 9700 Pro 128 MB AGP 8x
-ATI Radeon 9800 XT 256 MB AGP 8x
-GeForve 5900 Ultra 256 MB AGP 8x
-GeForce 6800 128 MB AGP 8x

switch auf PCI-E

-GeForce 6800GT 256 MB PCI-E
-GeForce 6800ultra 256 MB PCI-E
-GeForce 7800GT 256 MB PCI-E
-GeForce 7800GTX 256 MB PCI-E
-GeForce 7950GT 512 MB PCI-E
-ATI Radeon HD2900 Pro 512MB PCI-E


----------



## Cornholio (30. September 2007)

1. Nvidia Geforce 2MX 200 64MB AGP
2. Nvidia Geforce 4Ti 4800 SE 128MB AGP
3. Ati Radeon 9600 Pro 128MB AGP
4. Nvidia Geforce 6800 Ultra 256MB PCIe


----------



## ED101 (30. September 2007)

Was im 486 und im Pentium war, weiß ich beim besten willen nicht mehr.
Dann kam irgendwann eine Ti 4600, eine 9800 (die nur defekt war) eine 7800GS (AGP) und nun eine 8800GTX. Dazwischen waren noch ein paar andere, aber ich weiß nicht mehr wirklich welche


----------



## Floletni (2. Oktober 2007)

Tja ich hatte bisher nur 2 Grafikkarten:

1. eine ELSA
2. 6600GT die ich jetzt noch habe.


----------



## henni (2. Oktober 2007)

als erstes ein paar ganz alte PCI karten mit ca 1 MB speicher, hab aber vergessen, welche das waren.

-ATI 3D Rage Pro (onboard)
-Nvidia Geforce 4 MX 460 (AGP)
-Nvidia Geforce 6800 XT (PCI-E) <- momentan in Benutzung im Haupt-PC
-ATI Radeon X1950 Pro (PCI-E) <- ist bestellt für den Haupt-PC


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2007)

puh das waren einige:

Riva 128
TNT
TNT2
GF 2MX
GF TI4600
GF 6800GT

Dazwischen waren noch diverse Matrox und sonstige Karten


----------



## derNetteMann (3. Oktober 2007)

och so viel hatte ich jetzt garnet... wo habt ihr dsa geld her euch so viele zu kaufen

ATI Rage Xpert 200 32MB
ATI 9200SE 64MB
GF 6600GT 128MB
ATI X1800XT 512MB
GF 8800GTX 768MB


----------



## PatTheCat (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte erst 3:
Voodoo 3 2000+ 16 MB
Geforce 7300 LE 256 MB
Radeon X1950XT 256 MB +768 MB vom Hauptspeicher (shared)


----------



## Masterchief (4. Oktober 2007)

ich hatte bis jetzt (die sind in der reihen folge auf gelistet von der ersten bis zur aktuellen)

Voodoo 1 4MB
Voodoo 2 12 MB
TNT
TNT2 M64
Voodoo 3 3000 und 3500 AGP
Geforce 2 MX 200 32MB
Radeon 9250 128MB 64Bit
Radeon 9250 256MB 128Bit
Radeon 9600pro EZ (400/400)
Radeon 9550 256MB (@500/400) (+100% GPU-Takt)
Geforce 6800GS 256MB (450/1200) 

MFG

Masterchief


----------



## XXTREME (5. Oktober 2007)

exxe schrieb:


> okay ihr habs so gewollt
> 
> http://www.tdfx.de/ger/grafikkarten_alle.shtml
> 
> ...


 

Deine Homepage ist ja mal geil, *Hammer!!*


----------



## peety01 (6. Oktober 2007)

Also,dann will ich doch mal anfangen:

1: NVIDIA TNT2 M64
2:3D Prophet Kyro 2 mit 64 Mb
3:ATi 8500 mit OC auf 250 MHZ im Bios
4:9800 mit Arctic Cooling 
5:XFX 7900GT 550M  256 MiByte
6:Saphire HD 2400pro passiv für E-Pc
7: es wird der RV 670 

es sind nicht ganz so viele,aber es ging auch so ganz gut


----------



## Anbei (6. Oktober 2007)

Soviele waren es bei mir nicht.

ATI Radeon 7500
ATI Radeon 9600 SE
ATI Radeon X1950pro
Und bei der Post liegt noch meine neue HD2900pro.


----------



## Hubert Kienzl (7. Oktober 2007)

also was in dem ersten rechner war weis ich nicht mehr... aber in den anderen:

voodoo banshee (8 oder 16mb)
irgend ne nvidia (32mb)
voodoo5 5500 (64mb)
ati radeon saphire 9600xt (128mb)
ati radeon saphire x1600 (256mb)
ati radeon powercolor hd2900xt (512mb)

und bald eine mit RV670 oder R680 chip


----------



## KoRsE (8. Oktober 2007)

Man hattet ihr alle viel geld für Grakas...
Als Schüler (jetzt AZUBI) hatte ich nicht so viel Money dafür übrig 
Aber fang mal an:

Erste 3D Karte: 
S3 Savage4
Voodoo3 3000 AGP
GeForce2 MX 400
GeForce4 MX
GeForce4 TI 4800SE (die hat mir lange gute Dienste geleistet, warn geiles Teil)
GeForce 6800 GT (leistet immer noch ihren Dienst...)

MfG Genki


----------



## S3l3ct (9. Oktober 2007)

1.) Riva TNT2 32 MB 
2.) Ati 9000pro 128 MB - Hercules 
3.) Ati 9250 256MB -Sapphire
4.) Ati 9600pro 256 MB - Hercules
5.) Ati 9600xt 256 MB - Sapphire 
6.) Ati 9800xt Classic 256 MB - Hercules
7.) Nvidia 6600gt 128 MB - Albatron 
8.) Ati 2900xt 512 MB - Asus


----------



## Zecka (10. Oktober 2007)

Elsa CGA Karte (damals gabs noch keine Grafikbeschleuniger)
Noname VGA Karte mit 1MB Speicher
ATI Mach64 8MB
STB Voodo 3000 16MB
Hercules Radeon 8500LE 64MB
Sapphire Radeon 9800Pro 128MB
HIS Radeon 1600PRO IceQ 512MB
Sapphire Radeon 1950Pro 512MB
soweit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## alkirk (13. Oktober 2007)

S3 Virgin (von 2mb bis 8 Mb aufgerüstet, habe ich mir aus anderen GraKa´s geklaut "Ersatzteilspender")
Vodoo 2 12MB
Vodoo 5 5500
Geforce 2 MX 400
Geforce 4 Ti 4200
Geforce 6600GT
Geforce 7600GT
AMD/ATI 2600pro (kaputt)
AMD/ATI 1950 GT (aktuell)


----------



## BigBadBoss (13. Oktober 2007)

1) S3 Trio 64
2) nvidia GeForce 256 DDR
3) PowerVR Kyro II
4) nvidia GeForce 4 Ti4200
5) nvidia GeForce 6600GT
6) AMD Radeon X1950GT


----------



## LordAndrax (13. Oktober 2007)

Matrox Mystique 200/220
Matrox Poduktiva
Matrox G200
Diamond Voodoo2X2 8MB, aber erst später die zweite.
Creative Labs Geforce256 DDR
Asus V7700 Geforce2
Asus TI 4600 Geforce4
Aktuell Leadtek Geforce 6800GT.
Aus älteren Zeiten.
Irgendeine 1MB VLB Karte.
Miro 20SD
Spea Mercury


----------



## HtPC (13. Oktober 2007)

Elsa Winner
Ti4000
GF5200
GF7600GT
Onboard


----------



## H@buster (14. Oktober 2007)

(irgendsone alte kacke mit 512 KB speicher)
S3VirgeDX/GX PCI (4MB)
Geforce 4 MX440
Radeon 9800Pro
Radeon 7500 (die obige is abgeraucht^^)
Geforce 8800GTX


----------



## hawk910 (16. Oktober 2007)

TNT 1, 16MB
TNT 2, 32MB
Voodoo 1
Voodoo 2, 12 MB
GeForce 1 DDR, 32 MB (?)
GeForce 2 GTS Pro, 64 MB
GeForce 2 MX, 128 MB
GeForce 3 TI 200, 128 MB
GeForce 4 4200, 128 MB, Gainward
GeForce 4 4600, Golden Sample, 128 MB, Gainward
Radeon 9700, 128 MB, Sapphire
Radeon 9800 pro, 128 MB, Powercolor
Radeon X800 XT PE, 256 MB Powercolor
GeForce 6600 GT (PCI-E) XFX
Radeon X850 XT, 256 MB (PCI-E) Powercolor
Radeon 1950pro, 256 MB (PCI-E) MSI
Radeon 2900pro, 512 MB (PCI-E) Sapphire

Mmh....das wars. Viele Hersteller weiß ich nicht mehr...


----------



## 3DGamer (17. Oktober 2007)

Geforce 1
Geforce 2
Geforce 3 TI 200
Geforce 4 4200
Geforce 4 4600
Radeon 9500
Radeon 9700
Radeon 9800
Radeon 9800 Pro von Hercules < meine erste Liebe 
Radeon X800 Pro
Geforce FX 5700
Geforce FX 5900
Radeon X800 XL
Radeon X1800 XL
Radeon X1900 XT
Geforce 8800 GTX
Geforce 8800 GTS 320
Radeon X2900 Pro

Die beiden letzten aus der Liste habe ich derzeit in benutzung


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (18. Oktober 2007)

Meine Grafikkarten:
Ati 9800Pro
Ati X600
Ati X1650Pro
Ati X1950Pro 512Mb die habe ich aber wieder verkauft weil da gerade die neuen DirectX10 GraKas kamen.
GeForce 8800 GTX OC


----------



## AchtBit (18. Oktober 2007)

ob ich das noch hinbekomm? na mal sehen,

OAK Technology 256kb (onboard ISA)
Diamond Speedstar 24 1MB (ISA)
S3 Trio64 2MB (PCI) + Voodoo 1 2MB
Matrox Mystique 220 2MB (PCI) + Voodoo 2 8MB
Voodoo Banshee 16MB (PCI)
Voodoo 5500 64MB (AGP 2x) <--- unübertreffliche Bildqualität
Gforce Ti 4200 64MB (AGP 4x)
Gforce Ti 4600 128MB (AGP 4x)
Gforce Fx 5900 Ultra 256MB (AGP 8x)
Gforce 6800 GT 256MB (AGP 8x)

now: Powercolor ATI 1950pro 256MB (PCIe 16x)


----------



## sYntaX (18. Oktober 2007)

GeForce 4Ti
GeForce 7600GT
GeForce 8800GTS


----------



## AlexKL77 (18. Oktober 2007)

Riva TNT 2
Ati Rage Pro
Elsa Winner A32
GeForce 5750 128MB PciE
Radeon 1800 GTO 256MB PciE
Aktuell: 
GeForce 7900 GS 256MB PciE
(Hab ein Auge auf die 8800GT geworfen.Warte auf Erscheinen und erste Tests,dann wird sie eventuell den Weg in mein System finden)


----------



## matze7172 (18. Oktober 2007)

RivaTNT2 M64
ATI Radeon VE
GeForce 3 Ti 200
GeForce 4400Ti
ATI Radeon 9800Pro
GeForce 6800GT
GeForce 7950GT
GeForce 8800GTX


----------



## Phoenix1990 (20. Oktober 2007)

Onboard (weis nicht mehr welche, aus Intel P2 Zeiten war die noch)
Riva TNT
Geforce MX 400
Geforce 4 4000
Geforce 6200 TC
Geforce 8800 GTS
Sapphire Radeon 9600 XT
Ati Radeon 9600 SE
Powercolor Radeon 9800 SE
Powercolor Radeon  X850 XT


----------



## Black_Beetle (20. Oktober 2007)

*dumm guckt*

NVIDIA Geforce FX5200

NVIDIA Geforce Asus 7950 GX2 1024 MB

aktuell: Auf der Suche.


----------



## Marbus16 (20. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Um mal die Karten aus den ATX-Hauptrechnern zu nennen:
> 
> mehrere GF2 Karten, alle dank eines fiesen Mainboards geschrottet
> GF4MX 4000, läuft im Server immer noch
> 8600GT, wobei eine 2te parat liegt, ware nur noch aufs Geld fürn SLI-Board


Kleine Erweiterung: Die 2te Karte bekommt der Händler wieder. Hab aber auch erstmal 2 Wochen gebraucht, bis ich drauf gekommen bin, dass er die Karte wiederhaben wollte - hat mir ne Manung geschickt, ohne nen Mahnungsgegenstand zu nennen.

Jetzt habe ich auch noch ne Asus V7700 hier - ist glaub ich ne GF2GTS, zumindest laut SoF. Habe noch kein Windoof installiert, somit weiß ich es nicht genau.

Die GF4MX4000 ist jetzt wieder einer ATI Rage gewichen. Aber immer noch auf Lager, die GF4MX


----------



## EGThunder (22. Oktober 2007)

Und weida gehts...

1. Onboard Grafik von SIS
2. Matrox Mystic 220 mit Voodoo 2 2000
3. Voodoo 3 3000
4. ATI Radeon 9000
5. ATI Radeon 9100
6. nVidia GeForce FX 5900XT
7. nVidia GeForce 6800
8. ATI Radeon X850XT-PE
9. nVidia GeForce 7800GS
10. nVidia GeForce 7800GT
11. ATI Radeon X1950 Pro Crossfire
12. nVidia GeForce 8800GTS 320MB

EG


----------



## Dark-Nightmare (22. Oktober 2007)

Also was mein erster Pc für ne Graka hatte weiß ich nicht mehr 

Geforce 2 
Ati 9200Se
Ari 9250
Geforce 6600
Geforce 7950GX2


----------



## dereinzug (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

als da wären:

mach64 (2D-Beschleuniger)
hier hatte ich noch einen 3D-Beschleuniger der nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen war (z.B. Grafikfehler in Tomb Raider 2), ich glaub das war eine von S3
Elsa Victory Erazor (Riva 128)
Monster 3D II (Voodoo II) parallel zum Riva 128
Elsa Gladiac Geforce II GTS (Geforce 2)
Asus Geforce 4 TI 4600
(Hersteller unbekannt) Geforce 6800GT
XFX Geforce 8800 GTX

Ich hab also bisher immer mindestens eine Generation übersprungen.
Mal schauen ob es so bleibt. Ich befürchte die native Auflösung (1920x1200) von meinem Monitor, den ich seit März 2007 habe, könnte diese Vorgehensweise behindern.

Update
Evga Geforce GTX 280 SLI

und somit wieder eine Generation ausgelassen.

Update
XFX Radeon HD 5870
zurück auf eine einzelne GTX 280
Zotac Geforce GTX 480
Evga Geforce GTX 580
Zotac Geforce GTX 580

mfg Tom


----------



## -|-OCB-|-Oldschool (27. Oktober 2007)

Matrox Mystique 4MB

nVidia GeForce 2MX

nVidia GeForce 3

nVidia GeForce 4 4200

VIA ProSavageDDR KM266

GeForce 5900 mod zur 5950Ultra

GeForce 6600

GeForce 6600GT

GeForce 6800Ultra

GeForce 7900GTO @ GTX

ATI Radeon X1250

GeForce 8800GT  

ATI Radeon HD 3450

ATI Radeon HD 4350

ATI Radeon HD 6870 OC Edition

ATI Radeon HD 6970


----------



## nightreven (28. Oktober 2007)

Fastware 8MB irgendwas 
Elsa Erasor III 32MB
Geforce MX400 mit glaubich 64MB
Geforce MX 4000XT 128MB
ATI Radeon 8500 64MB
ATI Radeon 9200SE 128MB
ATI Radeon 9600XT 256MB
Geforce 7800GS


----------



## bArrA (28. Oktober 2007)

najö ganz so viele sins dann bei mir doch nich^^

1.Geforce 2 PRO
2.Geforce 4 MX
3.Geforce 2 MX
4.Gefroce 4 PRO
5.Gefroce 7600 GT
+ irgend eine S3 am laptop
+ Radeon X700(??) am zweit Pc


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2007)

Was ich so hatte:
1.ATI Rage 128
2.ATI Radeon 9500Pro(sofort kaputt)
3.ATI Radeon 9600Pro(erstz für Nr.2 und dabei schlechter)
3.Nvidia Geforce 6600GT AGP(bekam einen Ersatzkühler von ichbinleise.de)
4.Nvidia Geforce 7800GS(erste Version also mit G70; war extrem wertstabil sodass mit Gewinn dann ein Umstieg auf die nächste möglich war)
5.Nvidia Geforce 7800GT
6.ATI Radeon HD2900XT(vor Monaten schon recht günstig bei ebay bekommen und mit EK-Wakü versehen)


----------



## kry0 (29. Oktober 2007)

Da bin ich ja fast noch jungfrau  xD
hab aber auch erst sehr spät mit pc und allem angefangen!

1. 9600pro
2. 6600GT
3. 6800GT
4. 8800Ultra


----------



## M4jestix (29. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal der Kommentar, den ich von anderen auch gelesen hab: 

Habt ihr einfach zu viel Kohle um euch alle paar Monate ne neue Graka zu kaufen  (Falls ja, nehm ichs euch gern ab   )

Nun zum Thread-Thema:

An was ich mich noch so grob erinnern kann:

1. Irgendne S3....
2. Elsa Gladiac ( Hab ich vor kurzem beim aussortieren die Treiber-CD      rausgekramt )
3. ne GF3

und nun die, die ich sicher weiss:

4. Radeon 9200SE (AGP)
5. GeForce 6600GT (AGP)


und NOCH nutze ich aktuell:

6. GeForce 7950GT (PCIe)


----------



## Hardware-Guru (1. November 2007)

Ich hab meinen Beitrag mal auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht. Seit zwei Wochen hab ich eine HD2900 Pro 1 GiB von Sapphire. Bestellt ist eine Geforce 8800 GT.

Warum noch die 8800GT? Für den Dauerbetrieb ist eine HD2900 Pro dank ihres inhumanen Stromkonsums kaum vertretbar. Davon abgesehen spiele ich gerne mit AA, was bei der HD2900 Pro so ein Problem ist. Was aus ihr wird ist noch nicht ganz klar, aber ich befürchte sie wird mich verlassen. :frown:


----------



## SoniX (3. November 2007)

Da wäre:

1. Matrox ........1997?
2. GeForce  2 MX
3. GeForce 2 GTS
4. GeForce 2 Pro
5. GeForce 4 TI 4200
6. GeForce FX 5900 XT
7. GeForce 6600 GT
8. GeForce 6800 GS
9: GeForce 8800 GTS (320MB)


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. November 2007)

Hallo, hier sind meine Grakas

1999 ATI Rage 128
2003 Nvidia Geforce 4 Ti 4200 64 MByte
2005 Nvidia Geforce 6600GT AGP
2007 Nvidia Geforce 7900GS

to be continued...


----------



## danone (16. November 2007)

vodoo 3
fx5200
6600gt
x1950pro


----------



## Maggats (16. November 2007)

Geforce 4 ti 4200

geforce 6610 xl

geforce 7950 gt 512 mb

und in 2 wochen ne 8800 gt, wenn die mal ankommt


----------



## darkniz (16. November 2007)

9600 Pro 256 MB (leider kaputt )

x1900 XT 256 MB


----------



## Wundonkor (17. November 2007)

Gecube Geforce 5700 LE 
Saphire Radeon 9600 Pro @ 9800 Pro


----------



## Overlocked (19. November 2007)

Nvidia Geforce 6600 von PNY-
Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Sparkle


----------



## Optant (20. November 2007)

Ich fang mal ganz vorne an:

S3 Trio +64
ATI Rage 3d
3dfx Voodoo 1 (addon)
3dfx Voodoo 2 (addon)
3dfx Voodoo 3 3000
GeForce 3 Ti 200
Radeon 9800 Pro
GeForce 6800 LE (offen)
2 x GeForce 7800 GT SLI
GeForce 8800 GT


----------



## m4Tze (20. November 2007)

Also...

3Dfx Monster 3D PCI 4MB
ATI Rage3D AGP
ATI 8500
ATI 9600SE von HIS mit passiv Kühler
ATI X1650Pro 512
ATI X1800XT 512 von PowerColor
und jetzt ne XFX 8800GTS


----------



## Metty79 (21. November 2007)

Also:

-S3 ViRGE/DX 4MB
-3Dfx Diamond Monster 3D 4MB (Die lief irgendwann nicht mehr richtig, da hab ich dann selbst Kühlkorper vom Konrad mit Leitkleber auf die GPU und Speicherbausteine geklebt und danach ging es wieder, konnte die dann sogar noch ordentlich übertakten.)
-3Dfx Voodoo 2 12MB
-3Dfx Voodoo3 3000
-Geforce 4ti4200 64MB
-Geforce 7800gt 256MB

Ich trauer echt den Voodoo Karten hinterher. Das war damals echt ne Offenbarung!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. November 2007)

Ich dürfte mein eigen nenen:
- Ati Rage 128
- TNT 2 Pro
- GeForce 2 MX
- Geforce 4 TI 4200
- ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
- GeForce 8600 GT

(fast immer ati und NVidia im wechsel  )


----------



## simons700 (23. November 2007)

Also ich glaub ich kann da jetzt nicht ganz mithalten aber:
GF 6600 gt
GF 7900 gs
Die schick ich aber bald in Rente.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. November 2007)

Meine Liste....fehlt bestimmt etwas 


Diamont Razor 3 Pro
Ati Rage Pro
9600XT
5950XT
7800GT
7900GT (nach 4 Wo. kaputt und noch nicht mal OC)
1950XTX
2900XT (leider voreilig verkauft, da lieferzusage 8800gt und nicht eingehalten....)
als Ersatz bis Liefersituation besser EVGA 8800GTS


----------



## exa (23. November 2007)

also ich hatte schon:

GF Ti-4200
Sapphire Radeon 9800 SE@Pro
GF 7600GS
Radeon X1950Pro

und im Läppi ne 8600 M GTmit 256MB


----------



## devon (24. November 2007)

also ich hatte schon die:

1. 1MB PCI Karte von Siemens Nixdorf
2. Daytona S64 AGP
3: ATI RagePro PCI
4. ATI RagePro AGP
5. Nvidia Geforce 2MXMX 440
6. Nvidia Geforce 5600 TD
7. ATI 9600Pro
8. ATI Raedon X1900 XT
9. Nvidia Geforce 8800GTX
10. Nvidia Geforce 8800GT SLI
.
.
.
to be continued


----------



## p1t (25. November 2007)

Ich hatte schon:
 - ATI X800XL
 - Nvidia Geforce 7800GT 256
 - Nvidia Geforce 7950GX2 (leider nach ca 3 Wochen kaputt, kein OC)
 - ATI HD 2900XT


----------



## elianda (8. Februar 2008)

Hmm fuer PC:
irgendeine noname VGA-Karte mit 256kB
Spea Mirage P-64 ISA (S3 86C764 ?)
DSystems UltraCAD Papilio G1-2 (Weitek P9100)
Elsa Victory Erazor Riva 128
Elsa Gladiac GTS GF2 GTS
Elsa Gladiac 511 GF2 MX400
Albatron GF4 Ti4600
Connect3D Radeon 9600XT
PoV GF 6800GT
IBM 8514/A
NVidia GF 7950GX2

sonstiges:
Video7 Vega
Headland Video 1024i
OcTek EVGA-16
diverse Oaktech Karten von OTI-067 bis Venus Spitfire Solitaire
noname Cirrus Logic GD5424 VLB
STB Horizon+
diverse Trident Karten (8816CS, 8900C, 9420DGi, 9860, 9440) + STB Sprint32 VLB mit 9440AGi
Paradise PVGA 1A bis PVGA 1D
diverse TSENG ET4000 AX / W32i VLB
Hercules Dynamite 128/Video ET6000
Genoa EGA
MDA mit 6845
Intergraphics IGA1680
Matrox (Mystique, Millenium, G100, G200A)
Spea Mirage P-64 [VL]
Diamond Stealth 64 [Video]
miro Crystal 20SV
Elsa Winner 1000 Trio/V
diverse S3 Trio64V+, Trio64V2/DX, Virge, Virge/DX
SIS 6202 / 6326
ATI VGA Wonder XL
ATI Mach64GX, RageII, RageIIc, Rage Pro, Radeon 9100, Radeon 7200
Video7 Vega Plus
Spea V7 Vega Video
Avance Gala Vision 64
Diamond Viper V330
Guillemot Maxi Gamer Phoenix
3dfx Voodoo 1
Diamond Viper V550
Diamond Velocity 4400
Diamond Speedstar A90
Diamond Stealth III S450
noname Riva TNT2M64
Elsa Erazor III
noname GeForce4 MX420


viel Spass beim angucken.


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (8. Februar 2008)

hatte bis jetzt nur:

-eine GeForce 4200Ti
-eine X800GTO, die noch drinne ist,...weil...
-...meine 3. "neue" Zotac 8800GT AMP im Arsch ist!!!!!


----------



## hempels_sofa (13. Februar 2008)

mein GPU Werdegang

S3 Trio64 V2 + Voodoo1
Matrox Mystique g400
GeForce 2 MX
GeForce FX 5200
ATI 9600 XT
GeForce 7800 GTX
ATI 1650 Pro
GeForce 8800 GT


----------



## FileMakerDE (13. Februar 2008)

Oh das is schwierig: (Habe nach "Leistung" sortiert)

- MOS Technology VDC (Video Display Controller) (C128D)
- SIS 6326 AGP 8 MB
- Voodoo 3 3500 PCI (hab ich noch - Museumsstück) 
- Voodoo 4 4500 PCI
- Voodoo 5 5500 AGP (läuft heute noch im Retro-PC) 
- Geforce 256
- Geforce 2 GTS
- Geforce 3 TI 200
- Radeon 9500 (glaube @ Pro)
- Radeon 9700 Pro (glaub des war auch eine NON-Pro)
- Geforce 4 TI 4200
- Radeon 9800 XXL@Pro@XT (medion)
- Geforce 6600 GT
- Geforce 7600 GS 
- Geforce 7900 GS
- Geforce 7900 GT
- Geforce 8800 GTS 320
- Geforce 8800 GTS 512

Jede Grafikkarte wurde übertaktet. Es liegen auch noch ein paar ältere hier rum. z.B. eine Kyro II. Die hatte ich allerdings gar nicht lange.
Mein erster PC ein i286/16 MHz war ohne 3D-Beschleuniger.

Die ET4000 (Vesa Local Bus), RagePro, RageII und TNT2 kommt mir auch bekannt vor!


----------



## riedochs (13. Februar 2008)

Bei mir haben sich jetzt noch 2 Voodoo² 12MB dazugesellt.


----------



## Haekksler (13. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich noch nicht meine gepostet haben sollte, hier sind sie, in chronologischer Reihenfolge :

-Geforce 4 Mx 440
-Geforce 7600 GS
-Geforce 5700 LE (für einen Tag...Nie mehr Ebay...)
-Radeon 9700 Pro
-Geforce 8600 GTS


----------



## sockednc (14. Februar 2008)

onBoard *lol*
ka welche genau, aber irgendwelche mit

8MB ka
16MB ka
32MB ka

dann...

64 MB Ti4200 AGP
128MB 9500Pro @ 9700Pro AGP (war ne special edition ) 
256MB X850Pro AGP
512MB 7900GTX PCI-E
2x 512MB 8800GTS G92 PCI-E

MfG


----------



## mad1977 (14. Februar 2008)

HI , 

-Ati Rage Pro
-MX 440
-Nvidia 4200 
-9800 Pro
-X800 Pro
-1800 XT
-HD2900 XT


-und morgen kommt meine 3870 X2


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Februar 2008)

Boah, alle aufzuzählen wie meine geschätzter Kollege Spille würde mein Zeitbudget sprengen. Daher hier chronologisch die wichtigsten aus dem Hauptrechner:

- Nvidia Riva 128 ZX (8 MiB, AGP2x, onboard, Ende 1998)
- 3dfx Voodoo3 3000 (16 MiB, AGP2x, Mitte 2000)
- Nvidia Geforce3 Ti-200 (64 MiB, AGP4x, Ende 2001)
- Nvidia Geforce4 Ti-4200 (64 MiB, AGP4x, Mitte 2002)
- Nvidia Geforce FX 5900 (128 MiB, AGP8x, Ende 2003)
- Ati Radeon 9800 Pro (128 MiB, AGP8x, einen Monat später)
- Nvidia Geforce 6800 Vanilla (128 MiB, AGP8x, Anfang 2005)
- Ati Radeon X1800 XT (512 MiB, PCIe x16, April 2006)
- Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTX (768 MiB, PCIe x16, November 2007)

Außerdem vorhanden:

- 3dfx Voodoo Graphics (4 MiB, PCI)
- 3dfx Voodoo2 SLI (2x 12 MiB, PCI)
- 3dfx Voodoo3 2000 (16 MiB, PCI)
- 3dfx Voodoo3 3500 TV (16 MiB, AGP2x)
- 3dfx Voodoo4 4500 (32 MiB, PCI, leider defekt)
- 3dfx Voodoo4 4500 (32 MiB, AGP4x)
- 3dfx Voodoo5 5500 (64 MiB, PCI)
- 3dfx Voodoo5 5500 (64 MiB, AGP2x)
- 3dfx Voodoo5 6000 (128 MiB, "AGP2x")
- Ati Rage Fury MaXX (64 MiB, AGP4x)
- Ati Radeon 8500 (64 MiB, AGP4x)
- Nvidia Geforce4 MX-440 (64 MiB, AGP4x)
- Nvidia Geforce4 Ti-4600 (128 MiB, AGP4x)
- Nvidia Geforce FX 5950 Ultra (256 MiB, AGP8x)
- Nvidia Geforce 7300 GS (256 MiB, PCIe x16)
- PowerVR Kyro (32 MiB, AGP4x)
- PowerVR Kyro 2 (64 MiB, AGP4x)
- S3 Savage 2000 (32 MiB, AGP4x)
- S3 Chrome S27 Multichrome (2x 128 MiB, PCIe x16)
- S3 Chrome S27 Low-Profile (256 MiB, PCIe x16)

Von allem etwas.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## killer89 (24. März 2008)

Ati Rage 128
Ati Radeon 9600 256MB (RV350)
nVidia Geforce 7800GT (G70)
Ati Radeon X1900GT (R580) @513/1314
nVidia Geforce 8800GT (G92)


----------



## El-Hanfo (24. März 2008)

Meine ersten beiden GPU´s waren nur onboard schrott...
Meine erste Karte war dann eine Ati Radeon 9200SE 128MB
Die behielt ich dann ne ganze Weile ....
...und dann kam meine 8800 GTS mit 640MB


----------



## toulouse (24. März 2008)

ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
G-Force 4200 TI

G-Force 7600 GT (PNY)
ATI HIS HD 3850 Turbo

aktuell
G-Force  8800GT (Sparkle)


----------



## Kreisverkehr (24. März 2008)

ich bin da ja total langweilig: Meine erste hab ich vergessen...
Die Zweite: 9600 Pro
Die Dritte: X800
die Vierte: HD3870

Notebook: 8600M-GT
Uralt-PC: ATI: 7000 (oder so)


----------



## Aerron (24. März 2008)

Also mein eigen  war bis jetzt 


S3  AGP    8MB ohne open GL Beschleuniger 
GF 2 MX AGP  64 MB 
GF 4 4400MX AGP 64 MB 
GF 4200 TI  AGP  64 MB 
Radeon 9200 AGP  32 MB 
Radeon 9600 Pro AGP  128 MB

GF 7800 GS AGP  256 MB 
GF 7900GS  PCI E  256 MB 


Testen weil für andere gekauft, konnte ich :
GF 8500 GT 512 MB 
GF 8600 GTS 256 MB
GF 8800 GTS 320 MB 

  of-Topic 

 wenn ich mir die Beiträge so anschaue hatte ATI mit der 9600 pro/ XT echt mal nen Highlight !

War ja auch eine super Karte !



gruß Aerron


----------



## i!!m@tic (24. März 2008)

Riva TNT2
Geforce 2
Geforce 3 Ti-200
Geforce 6600 GT
Geforce 6800 GT
Geforce 7900 GTO @ GTX


Die Rechner vorher (286, 386, Pentium I) hatten nur undefinierbaren Grafikschrott drin


----------



## annihilator71 (26. März 2008)

Hier mal meine:

Vodoo 1 (Monster 3D)
Matrox Mystique
PowerVR(Matrox)
Matrox Millenium II
Matrox Mystique 220
Viper 330
Vodoo 2 SLI (Righthouse 2)
Matrox G100
Viper 550
Vodoo 3
Matrox G200
Geforce 1
Matrox G400Max
Geforce 2 (Elsa Gladiac GTS)
Vodoo 5 5500
Geforce 3 Ti200
Geforce Ti4200
Geforce Ti4800
Geforce 5900XT
Geforce 6800 128AGP
Geforce 6800 256 PCIe
Geforce 6600GT
Geforce 7600GT
Geforce 7900GT256
Geforce 7900GT512
Geforce 7950GT
Geforce 8800 GTS 320
Geforce 8800 GT

sind mal die meisten die hatte/habe fehlen aber sicher noch ne Menge


----------



## Imperator-Paul (26. März 2008)

mal meine Grakas:
Cirrus Logic CL-GD4530 (aus meinem 468er) 
Nvidia Riva TNT2/64 Pro
Nvidia GeForce 5200 Ultra
Nvidia GeForce 5700 LE
Nvidia GeForce 6800 GS
Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX


----------



## Chat1000 (28. März 2008)

In meinem Heimrechner

Geforce 2 MX 400 64 MB (Frühjahr 2000)
ATI PowerColor 9700 Pro Evil commando2 128 MB (Frühjahr 2003)
ATI PowerColor X800XT PE 256 MB (Mitte 2005)

Wie man sieht habe ich einige Generationen Übersprungen, vor der Geforce 2MX hab ich ausschließlich Playstation 1 gespielt. Jo und momentan reicht mir meine XT PE noch wunderbar, da ich kaum noch spiele.


----------



## CrSt3r (28. März 2008)

Ich kann mich gar nicht mehr an meine erste erinnern.
Aber so richtig angefangen hat es mit ...

GF TNT2 M64
Radeon 9800 Pro
GF 6800GT @ Ultra
Radeon X1950XT
GF 7950 GX²
Radeon 2900XT
GF 8800GT 

... und wenn man so guckt, dann ist jetzt wieder ATI dran. Was mit meinem X38 auch logisch erscheint.


----------



## freakgothictrance (28. März 2008)

Also ich hatte ne ganz alte Matrox...keine ahnung welches modell...

dann eine elsa auch keine ahnung welches model...

dann ne geforce 4 mx...

dann ne radeon 9600 xt glaub ich...

und jetzt ne 8800 gt...

das wars eigentlich...ich hoffe das es ncähste mal ne ati wird...


----------



## Philster91 (31. März 2008)

1. Geforce FX 5200
2. Geforce 7900 GS
3. Geforce 7300 GT (als Ersatz, weil vorherige von sc:double agent geschrottet wurde)
4. Geforce 8800 GT

ich muss sagen, bis jetzt hab ich mit Nvidia noch nichts bereut bzw. ohne AMD/ATI noch nichts verpasst.


----------



## kmf (4. April 2008)

Update zu Posting Nr.58



kmf schrieb:


> ...
> Die 88xx-Karten von nVidia und die 29xx lass ich bewusst aus und werd mir keine von diesen kaufen. Ich warte erst mal ab, was die Refresh-Generation zu leisten imstande ist.


*hüstel hüstel* 

*Radeon X1600XT*

Mein 1900er CF und mein 7950er SLI hab ich erst einmal in Rente geschickt und jeweils durch eine

*Radeon HD2900XT 512MB*

bzw. durch eine

*Geforce 8800 GT 512MB*

ersetzt.


----------



## Fransen (4. April 2008)

1.Notebook-Grafik:
ATI X1600

PCI-e:
2.ATI X1900XT
3.ATI HD2900XT


----------



## clock-king (12. April 2008)

Ich hatte bis jetzt eine:

GeForce 2 MX 400
(Ja, die eine GraKa musste eine Ewigkeit herhalten!!)
Sapphire Radeon X1650 PRO
und eine 
Gainward 8800GT(bekommt vllt. bald einen Bruder)
Mahr hab ich nicht zu bieten(bis auf ein/zwei Onboard-Chips) da ich über Jahre hinweg wie auf wundersame Weise mit einer absoluten Krücke ausgekommen bin.


----------



## boss3D (12. April 2008)

Ich hatte bis jetzt:

*1: X550* (ATI) > die Graka durft sich damals mit Gothic 3 plagen und hat selbst mit niedrigsten Einstellungen eine herrliche Diashow auf den Monitor gezaubert!  

*2: X1950 Pro* 512 MB (ATI) > ist bis heute meine Lieblingsgraka, auch wenn ich sie schon lange nicht mehr verwende. Diese Graka machte mich entgültig zum ATI-Fan! 

*3: 2x 8800 GTS* 320 MB SLI (nVidia) > meine ersten Highend-Grakas (zumindest waren sie das einmal )! Da ATI zum Kaufzeitpunkt nichts Gleichwertiges hatte, ist meine Wahl darauf gefallen und ich bereue sie bis heute kein Bisschen. Bin richtig stolz auf die beiden Raketen!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## |-MH-| (12. April 2008)

Also ich hatte bisher:

1. Irgendein Onboardteil  war mein aller erster Rechner ^^
2. Irgendein billig ATI-Chip im Laptop - reichte so gerade für Low-Details
3. ATI Radeon X800 GTO bis Freitag; hat mich ca. 8 Monate lang gut ohne Probleme begleitet 
4. PNY GeForce 8800GT/512 - erwarte ich eine gute Zeit mit


----------



## B00 (13. April 2008)

1. S3 Virge DX/GX mit 4 MB

2. Creative Voodoo2 mit 12 MB

3. 3dfx Voodoo 3-2000 mit 16 MB (PCI)

4. Leadteck GeForce 3 TI 200 mit 64 MB (AGP)

5. Sapphire Radeon 9800pro (AGP) 128 MB

6. Sapphire Radeon X1650pro (DDR3) (AGP) 256 MB


----------



## uk3k (15. April 2008)

Riva TNT2 ->aktuell in meinem Server
3DFX Voodoo 3
Ati Rage Pro 128 32 MiByte
Ati Rage 3D ->mit S0-DIMM Speicher zum selber tauschen 
Nvidia GeForce 4 64 MiByte
Ati 9600 XT 128 MiByte ->auf LAN an Lüfterausfall und OC gestorben^^
Expertvision Ati 9800 Pro 128 MiByte ->an OC gestorben
Club 3D Ati 9800 XT 256 MiByte
Powercolor X1900 GT 256 MiByte
Nvidia Geforce Go 6100 ->mein Notebook
Powercolor X1950 Pro 256 MiByte
HIS HD2900 XT 1024 MiByte

irgendwie viel zu viele


----------



## Tectrex (15. April 2008)

TI4200
9700
9800SE@Pr0
9800Pro
6800GT (128MB Asus)
6800Ultra
X800Pro@XT
X800XT
X850XT
7800GT 256MB
X1800XL 256MB 1,4ns@XT
X1800XT 512MB
X1900XT 512MB
X1950XT 256MB
X1900GT 256MB
X1900XT CF 512MB
8800GTS 640MB
HD 2900XT
8800GTS 640MB
HD 2900Pro 256Bit
8800GT 512MB

So in etwa war meine Reihenfolge^^


----------



## Atosch (15. April 2008)

1. Monster 3D + Matrox Mystique
2. Voodoo 3 3000
3. Geforce 2 Mx 400
4. Radeon 9600 Pro
5. Radeon 9600 XT
6. GeForce 6600
7. X1800XT
8. GeForce 8800GT

Hab schon einiges durch und den Wechsel Ati/Nvidia nie bereut. Sin beides gute Hersteller.


----------



## Tectrex (15. April 2008)

Atosch schrieb:


> Hab schon einiges durch und den Wechsel Ati/Nvidia nie bereut. Sin beides gute Hersteller.


Jupp ganz meine Meinung, bei mir entscheidet der Preis und nicht der Name


----------



## Speed-E (15. April 2008)

*Irgendeine S3 mit 256 Farben. *
* Matrox Mystique*
* Matrox Millenium
3dfx Voodoo Banshee
Diamond Viper V330 & Diamond Monster 3D II*
* Diamond Viper V550*
* Diamond Viper V770 *
* Elsa Erasor X* - die wurde so heiss , da hab ich einen CPU-Kühler mit Lüfter draufgesetzt.
* Elsa Gladiac Ultra* ( Die habe ich noch in OVP) gab es mit Shutter-Brille.  1300 D-Mark hat die mal gekostet.
* Asus V8460* GeForce4 Ti 4600
* Ati Radeon 9800SE* (Club 3d) mir Shader Mod , Arctic Silencer, Bios Mod. @ XT-takt. Das XT Bios hat sie aber nicht vertragen ,starb nach der OP.
* His Radeon XT800Pro* hatte ich nur einen 1/2 Tag. Orig. Kühler saß nicht richtig.Speicher wurde anscheinend zu heiss. Reklamiert.
* BFG GF6800 Ultra OC*
* Point of View 7900GTX* + AquagraFX
* EVGA 8800 GTS-512* , mit SSC Bios


----------



## hoffi13 (15. April 2008)

Ich habe da nicht soviele, wie ihr-Ich bin 12:lol
Also ich hatte:
1.32MB Nvidea(ich guck mal nach)
2.ATI X800XT
3.ATI HD3870 from Sapphire
MfG


----------



## OsiRis (15. April 2008)

Matrox G400          MAX
Nvidia GeForce          2 MX 400
Nvidia  Geforce  4200Ti
Ati  Radeon 9800Pro
Nvidia 6600 TD
Nvidia 6600 Gt
Nvidia 7900GT
Ati Radeon 2600XT
und aktuell 8800 GTS 512 (g92)

ma schaun was dann noch so kommt xD


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (22. April 2008)

also erinnern kann ich mich an folgende:

GF 2 MX
Ati 9200 SE
GF 5600 GT
GF PNY 6600 GT
GF EN7950 GT
GF Foxconn 8800 GTS 640 MB


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (22. April 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> _
> *Nvidia:*
> Diamond Edge 3D (NV1), Riva128 (4 MiB, PCI), Riva128ZX (8 MiB, AGP), Riva TNT (16 MiB, AGP, Creative), TNT2 M64 (AGP, Elsa), Guillemot TNT2 Ultra, Elsa Gladiac GF256 (32 MiB, AGP), Elsa Gladiac GF2 Ultra, Leadtek Winfast GF3 Ti500, Sparkle GF4 MX460, Creative GB GF4 Ti4800, PNY GFFX5800 Ultra, Gigabyte GF6800, MSI GF7900 GTO
> _



Hätte interesse an der 5800 ultra, und der 7900 gto, würdest du die verkaufen?


----------



## Fifadoc (22. April 2008)

1. Hercules "irgendwas" mit 1MB
2. Miro Crystal VRX 4MB 
3. 3DfxVoodo2 (später sogar im SLI ^^)
4. MSI GeForce4 MX
5. XFX GeForce 5900 XT
6. Sparkle GeForce 7600 GS
7. XFX GeForce 9600 GT


----------



## Triple-Y (22. April 2008)

FX5200
6600GT
7600GO
8600GT
9600GT

irgendwie mag ich GT´s ^^


----------



## CrSt3r (22. April 2008)

Dann ich auch noch mal. Ich werde allerdings erst dort beginnen, wo ich wirklich selber die finanziellen Mittel aufrbingen musste 

Riva TNT2 M64 (ELSA ERAZOR)
Radeon 9800 Pro (Sapphire)
6800GT@ULTRA (ASUS)
X1950XT AGP (GeCube)
7950GX2 (Leadtek)
HD2900 XT (Powercolor)
8800GT (EVGA)
2*HD3870 OC *Crossfire *(Club 3D) - Einbau geplant für 25.04.2008

Sehr schön strukturiert


----------



## Aprofis (23. April 2008)

Meine Grafikkarten die ich mal hatte oder zum teil immer noch habe: 

AGP:
S3 Savage 4
Hercules Gerorce256 SE
Hercules Geforce 3 Ti200
Sapphire Radeon 9700Pro
MSI Geforce 6800GT

PCI-Express:
MSI Radeon X1950XTX Watercooled <--verkauft 
Foxconn Geforce 8800GTX <--verkauft 
EVGA e-Geforce 9800 GX2 <--aktuelle karte


----------



## CrSt3r (23. April 2008)

Also die 9800GX2 is ja irgendwie schon DELUXE ... aber ich glaube ich hätte dann doch lieber 2*8800GTS (G92) genommen ... bzw. 2*9800GTX ^^

Aber bei deinem Board ja leider etwas schwierig. 

Aus diesem Grund wird es bei mir auch kein 8800GT SLI, sondern ... weil "schwieriges" Board ... HD3870 CF


----------



## Scansi (23. April 2008)

ATI Rage 128 (8 MB onboard)
Ge Force 2 MX 400 - 64 MB
Ge Force 4 Ti 4200 - 128 MB
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro - 128 MB
ATI Radeon X850 XT - 256 MB

ATI HD 4870 XT comming soon...


mfg

Scansi


----------



## y33H@ (23. April 2008)

ALLES seit der 9700 Pro, ausgenommen die HD2900Pro und die GF8600.

cYa


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (23. April 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> ALLES seit der 9700 Pro, ausgenommen die HD2900Pro und die GF8600.
> 
> cYa



ALLES?!  hättest du da auch was zu verkaufen?
 6800 ultra und so .und 5950 ultra usw.


----------



## y33H@ (23. April 2008)

> Welche Grafikkarten *hattet *ihr schon?


"Hattet" impliziert, dass ich die Karten entweder zeitweise besessen habe oder ein paar Tage gestestet habe. Haben bzw. besitzen tue ich aktuell nur eine GTS/640, eine X1900XT/512, eine X1950Pro/256 und eine PCI-Karte 

cYa


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (23. April 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> "Hattet" impliziert, dass ich die Karten entweder zeitweise besessen habe oder ein paar Tage gestestet habe. Haben bzw. besitzen tue ich aktuell nur eine GTS/640, eine X1900XT/512, eine X1950Pro/256 und eine PCI-Karte
> 
> cYa




achso, ok


----------



## max00 (12. Mai 2008)

S3 Virge PCI mit 4MB VRAM
Mirohiscore 3Dfx Vodoo (1er oder 2er) mit 6MB VRAM
Ati Rage 128 mit 8MB VRAM
Ati Radeon 7500M mit 16MB VRAM (im alten Laptop)
Ati Radeon 9200 SE (hab sie selber nie verwendet)
Medion (MSI) geForce 6610XL (mein erster, halbwegs leistungsfähiger PC )
Leadtek geForce 7950GX2 (hab ich immer noch)
und 
geForce 8400M GS (im aktuellen Laptop)

vllt. (hoffentlich) kommt bald eine 8800GT dazu ^^

EDIT:
Heute ist eine 8800GT dazugekommen *freu*


----------



## Fabian (13. Mai 2008)

Ich bin noch recht ´´neu´´ in der Pc sache.
Ich hatte 3!!! 6600 gt
              1xSapphire 9600 pro
              1x xfx 8800 gt 256 mb
                  und ab morgen ne 8800 gt 512 mb


----------



## Hellshooter (13. Mai 2008)

Tach

Bei mir waren es auch nicht so viele aber werde sie mal auflisten.

Gforce MX440 SE
Radeon 9600 Pro
Radeon 9700 ???
Radeon 1550 ???
Gforce MSI 6600 GT
Gforce XFX 8600 GT XXX

Und zur zeit habe ich die Gforce Leadtek 8800 GTS 512MB mit dieser Karte bin ich übrigens mehr als nur zufrieden (zeigt Crysis in einen ganz anderen licht)


----------



## lordofthe1337 (13. Mai 2008)

Riva TNT 64
 Geforce 2 Ti 200
Geforce 2 Ti 500
3dfx Voodoo 2 auf Diamond Monster 3D II
Radeon 9600 pro
Radeon 9700 pro
Radeon 9800 Pro
Radeon x550
Geforce 6600LE
Geforce 6800GT
Und meine aktuelle 8800GTS 512


----------



## germanbozz (14. Mai 2008)

geforce fx5600

geforce 6600gt

geforce 6800gt

geforce 7900gt 
geforce 7950gx2

8800gts 320mb

8800gtx

und jetzt 9800gtx


----------



## HamburgerJungs (21. Mai 2008)

Riva TNT
Voodoo 2
Matrox irgendwas
ATI Radeon 9200 SE
ATI Radeon 9800
ATI Radeon x1950 XT
Nvidia 8800 GTX

to be continued...


----------



## CrSt3r (21. Mai 2008)

Warum von einer 8800GTX auf eine 9800GTX gewechselt ?!


----------



## Timsalabim (23. Mai 2008)

Ich habe/hatte nur 3.
7900GT mit 512MB
8400GS
aktuell: 9600GT


----------



## Gemil (24. Mai 2008)

ich hatte:

-7900gt
-8800gtx
-8800ultra
-2x3870
-1x3870x2
-8800gts
-3870x2 + 3870
-2x 3870x2

das geile, alles in der reihen folge*fg


----------



## Kone (29. Mai 2008)

ich hatte nich ganz so viele wie einige von euch aber:

S3( keine ahnung mehr wie die genau hiess)
ATI Rage 128
ATI Rage 3d
MSI Geforce 3 TI
ATI Radeon 9600pro (Sapphire)
MSI Geforce 5900xt 
MSI Geforce 6800 Ultra 
Xpert vision Geforce 7300 GS
Xpert vision Geforce 7600 GT 
Club 3d Hd 3850 oc edition

so das wars nächstes jahr werd ich dann erst wieder ne neue kaufen wenns geld dafür da is


----------



## Budweiser (29. Mai 2008)

ATI 9200 se
Nvidia 6600 GT
Nvidia 6800 GT
Nvidia 6800 Ultra 
Nivdia 7900 gx2
ATI x1900 xt
ATI x1900 xtx
Nvidia 8800 GTS 320 MB
Nvidia 8800 GTS 640 MB
Nvidia 8800 GT 


mal sehen was noch kommt


----------



## HowDee (4. Juni 2008)

Fang mal ab Pentium- Zeit an (CGA- Karten und Co also nicht )

- S3 Virge 4MB + 3DFX VooDoo 1 4MB
- STB Velocity V4400 (Riva TNT 16MB)
- Nvidia Geforce 2 MX 16MB
- Nvidia Geforce 2 Ti
- Radeon 9800 SE (Pipes ließen sich nicht fehlerfrei aktivieren)
- Radeon 9800 XT
- Aktuell: Radeon x1950xt AGP (GeCube)


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2008)

Mein erster Rechner war ein 80286er
Dementsprechend weit zurück reichen meine GraKa's


----------



## CeresPK (4. Juni 2008)

OK bin zwar erst 17 aber egal
angefangen hatt alles bei einer riva welche genau weiß ich nicht (könnt aber nachschauen läuft noch 1A) war der erste PC in unserem Haus hatte nen P3 drin und win ME drauf läuft seit nun fast 8 Jahren und hält und hält .....
dannach hatte ich nen Fertig-PC in dem eine ATI 9250 SE ihre Arbeit verrichtete
diese musste aber einer Leadtek 6600GT weichen die aber wieder durch die 9250 ersetzt wurde die dann wieder durch eine 6600GT ersetzt wurde diesmal aber von PoV die ist aber wieder kaputt gegangen also wieder meine ach so geliebte 9250 rein in den Rechner
nun werkelt eine 8800GTS 640 im PC die aber morgen oder übermorgen einer 9800GTX weicht.

also nochmal in Kurz:
-Riva TNT
-Radeon 9250SE
-Leadtek Geforce 6600GT
-Point of View Geforce 6600GT
-XFX 8800GTS 640
-EVGA 9800GTX (kommt noch diese Woche hoffe ich)


----------



## klefreak (4. Juni 2008)

ich hatte:

Trio Virge .. (uralt)
Rage 128 
TnT2 
Voodoo 2
Voodoo 3 2000
GForce 2 ULTRA  (das war eine der Besten karten überhaupt  )
GForce 3 Ti500
Radeon 9600pro
Radeon 9800xt
GF 6800gs (asus V9999 !!)
GF 7800gs (noch agp!)
HD 2900pro @XT

naja, ganz am Anfang noch eine uralt Graka in meinem x386  (ISA)


----------



## Worm (4. Juni 2008)

Bei mir warns:

- NVidia GeForce 4 MX 440 (War ne gute Karte. Sie konnte alles, was ich verlangte und konnte die meisten Spiele ruckelfrei ausführen. damals, vor paar Jahren hatt ich noch keinen eigenen PC, bin deshalb an den von meinem Vater gegangen. Damals hatt ich noch nicht wirklich Ahnung von Hardware ^^)

- ATI Rage IIC (alter Server, den ich vom Onkel eines Freundes bekommen habe)

- ATI Rage Pro (alter PC, hab ich von nem Freund von meinem Vater bekommen)

- Intel 945GM (aufm Laptop)

- NVidia Riva TNT2 Pro (hab ich aufm Schrottplatz gefunden und in den alten Server eingebaut ^^)

- NVidia GeForce FX 5200 (aufrüstung für den alten Server, hat nicht wirklich was gebracht. Ich hatte damals (ca. November 2007 xDDD) auch nicht wirklich Ahnung von Grafikkarten.)

- NVidia GeForce 8800GT  (meine erste richtige Gamer-Grafikkarte)

In verwendung sind momentan:

Die 8800GT in meinem PC
Die Intel 945 in meinem Laptop
und die GeForce 4 MX 440 in dem PC von meinem Vater (der inzwischen ein neues Mainboard und ein neuen Prozessor hat)


----------



## SilentKilla (4. Juni 2008)

Meine Fresse musstet ihr viel Taschengeld bekommen haben 

Ich hatte lediglich:

Riva TNT2 Pro
GF 4 TI-4200
GF 6600GT 
GMA945
GF 8800GTX

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## Overlocked (9. Juni 2008)

Intel onboard
PNY 6600
Sparkle 8800 GTS 320
MSI 8800 GT OC


----------



## klefreak (9. Juni 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Meine Fresse musstet ihr viel Taschengeld bekommen haben
> 
> Ich hatte lediglich:
> 
> ...




naja, bis auf die GFORCE2 ultra GF7800gs und die HD2900 waren zumindest die meisten karten bei mir schon älter als ich sie bekommen habe (von kollegen bei deren aufrüstaktionen "günstig" erhalten,... 


lg Klemens

ps: mittels Preisleistungshardware kann man auch mit wenig Geld immer recht Flotte Rechner sein Eigen nennen


----------



## SilentKilla (9. Juni 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> naja, bis auf die GFORCE2 ultra GF7800gs und die HD2900 waren zumindest die meisten karten bei mir schon älter als ich sie bekommen habe (von kollegen bei deren aufrüstaktionen "günstig" erhalten,...
> 
> 
> lg Klemens
> ...



Jo, deswegen gabs bei mir die Ti-4200 und danach die 6600GT, waren beide P/L-Sieger in den damals aktuellen PCGH's.

Jetzt, wo ich gutes Geld verdiene, darfs auch mal ne High-End Karte sein 

Und der 280GTX wird kommen, auch in meinen Rechner.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## mich (10. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mich jetz nur an die neueren erinnern:

Radeon X700

Geforce 7800 GT

HD 2600 Pro

Radeon 1300 Series (Zweitrecher) am Arschegangt

und aktuell: XfX Geforce 9600 GT Alpha Dog Edition 512 MB


----------



## Robär (14. Juni 2008)

Bin zwar erst 20, aber das ist schon mal extrem lange her...


NoName Irgendwas 2D Karte mit 2MB
Riva TNT
3dfx Voodoo II (zusammen mit der Riva TNT, weil nur 3D Beschleuniger und für 2D brauchte man noch ne Karte)
GeForce 2 MX
GeForce 4 MX (bei der mir der Lüfter vom Kühler gefallen war, lief mit OC trotzdem bis zum Ende)
Radeon 9800 XT (mit HL² )
GeForce 6800 GS
Radeon 2900 XT (+ 4x HL² EP2 Coupons, wer weiß was da falsch lief, naja hatten meine Kumpels Freude )
GeForce 8800 GT


----------



## olsystems (15. Juni 2008)

Morgen Morgen

angefangen hatts bei mir mit einer

GeForce 4 64MB
ATI X300 128MB
GeForce 6800LE
GeForce 6800GT
GeForce 8800GT

Zu Testzwecken gab es aber auch schon einige andere.

LG
olsystems


----------



## y33H@ (16. Juni 2008)

Nachher kommt meine passive Gainward 7200GS  Strom sparen ftw^^

cYa


----------



## Medina (16. Juni 2008)

Geforce 2 MX
Geforce 4 TI 4200
Radeon 9800 Pro
Radeon x850 Pro
Geforce 8800 GTS G92


----------



## Maxossi (16. Juni 2008)

Es war einmal eine 
GeForce 2 MX 200 --> und ich sah, dass sie gut war^^, nein sie war wirklich gut dehalb wurde es bald eine 
GeForce 4 MX 440, weil auch diese irgendwann zu schlecht war, verwandelte sie sich in eine
GeForce 6600GT -> gigantischer Sprung, aber hey das war was! zumindest bis ich hörte, dass mein Cousin meine treue MX 440er geschmolzen hat 
jetzt ist es noch eine X1950 Pro auch wenn es wahrscheinlich bald wieder eine gute Nvidia Karte wird^^ ich liebäugel da mit einer 8800GT


----------



## culli1983 (18. Juni 2008)

Eine uralte Radeon wo mir der Namen nicht mehr einfällt! 
Danach: 7600GS
            X1950XTX
            HD3870
Mal schauen was die neuen Radeons so drauf haben! Vielleicht wirds ja mal wieder ne Nividia?


----------



## Firestriker (24. Juni 2008)

Hercules Radeon 9800 SE AiW 128MB (AGP)
HIS Radeon X1900XT IceQ3 256MB (PCI-E)
davor bloß Onboard-"Dreck" 
mehr nich


----------



## Lee (24. Juni 2008)

Mal ein Update von mir:
1. Uralte Undefinierte Onboard GPU
2. Sie Punkt 1
3. Radeon 9250 (boah, das war ein solcher Quantensprung )
4. Radeon 9800 pro
5. Geforce 7300GT
6. Geforce 8600 GTS
7. Radeon HD 3870
8. 88GTS 512 (nur eine Woche dringehabt, war eigentlich für einen Freund 
9. Wieder meine HD
10. HD 3200 (AMD 780G, benutze ich neben meiner HD 3870)

9.


----------



## DiCoolhand (26. Juni 2008)

So da schließe ich mal der Runde an:

0. Unbedeutsame EGA, VGA Graka's von Miro, S3 und NoNames von 1MB bis 4MB.
Dann ging es los mit ATI, der ich auch treu geblieben bin bis heut.
1. Eine Rage3D mit 4MB?, das war schon luxus.
2. Die erste All-In-Wonder-Karte mit Rage Pro.
3. Die zweite All-In-Wonder-Karte mit Rage 128
4. Die dritte All-In-Wonder-Karte mit Radeon, nur Radeon, also die erste Radeon überhaupt.
5. Meine Karte die noch in den Regalen steht. Leider wird es keine All-In-Wonder, da das Konzept davon eingestellt wurde, das ich schade finde.
Somit wird es eine HD3870 oder 4850 auf alle Fälle passiv gekühlt.
Sodele das war's.
Oh fast vergessen, die Radeon Mobility 7, 32MB in meinem Samsung P10C XTC1700 den ich immer noch im Betrieb habe. Nachfolger ist wohlmöglich ein MSI Wind!


----------



## nemetona (26. Juni 2008)

Im Desktop:
-Hercules Monocrome im 286 AT mit 16 MHz 
-irgendwas von S3 
-3dfx Banshee
-Nvidia TNT 2 32MB
-Nvidia GeForce 2 64MB
-ATI Radeon 9800Pro
-Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT
-Nvidia GeForce 7800 GT
-Nvidia GeForce 9800 GX2 ( aktuell noch in Betrieb )

im Notebook:
-VIA onboard 8MB shared ( Gericom Notebook )
-ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 64MB ( in einen DELL Inspirion 8200, zu seiner Zeit war das Gerät richtig gut   )
-Nvidia GeForce 7900GS ( in einen Toshiba Satellite P100 )
-Nvidia GeForce 8700GT ( in einen Clevo MJ67RU Santa Rosa ) Aktuell auch noch in Betrieb


----------



## Svenne (27. Juni 2008)

1. 9500 pro
2. 9800 pro
3. 7800 gt
4. x1950 pro
5. 8800 gts 640mb
6. 8800 ultra in sli
7. GTX 280 ^^


----------



## god-of-snow (29. Juni 2008)

Elsa Erazor III LT 32 MB (Chip: Riva TNT2)
GeForce 4 MX 440 SE 64 MB
Radeon 9600 Pro 128 MB
Geforce 7600 GT 256MB
Radeon X1950 Pro 512 MB
Radeon HD 3850 X-Turbo III 512 MB
Geforce 8800GT 512 MB + Accelero S1


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. September 2008)

ich glaub ich hab am wenigsten xD :


2005-2008 6600GT 128 mb 
2008.20xx  9800GTX+ 512 mb

davor hatte ich noch ne Hercules mit 16mb (weis nur nimmer wie die hieß) und ne GeForce2 Ultra


----------



## Bigyeti (28. September 2008)

Vergangenheit und Jetzt:

Voodoo 2
Geforce MX2 400 (glaub Leadtek)
Geforce FX5200 (Gainward)
Geforce FX5500 (Geinward)
ATI 9500Pro (HIS)
ATI 9600PRO (Sapphire)
Geforce 7600GS (Gainward)
Geforce 8800GT (Xpertvision)

In Zukunft:
Wieder die 7600GS als übergangslösung bis zum GT300, RV880
Die 8800GT verkaufe ich an meinen Bruder.
Wenns eine 5870 wird definitiv eine HIS, da mich die 9500er damals echt überzeugt hat.
Bei nem GT300, 3 mal dürft ihr raten -> Gainward (die Dinger sind einfach super)

Meine bisherigen Lieblinge:
Die 7600GS von Gainward und die 9500Pro von HIS, die 8800 GT is zwar schnell aber zu laut und sieht einfach blöd aus)


----------



## ShiZon (28. September 2008)

PCI
S3 Virge Trident (hieß die glaub ich)

AGP
Riva TNT 2
ATI Rage Fury Pro
Matrox Millenium
Matrox Millenium II in Kombi mit einer Voodoo 1
MSI MX4000 T-64 (werkelt im Zweitrechner)
MSI V6600 Deluxe GeForce 256
GeForce 2 MX-400 (diente nur als Notlösung)
GeForce 3 Ti-500
GeForce 4 Ti 4800
Hercules 3D Prophet 8500 LE (komm nicht drauf, wie der Chipsatz heißt)
Sapphire Radeon 9600 Pro (hatte die ewig so 2 Jahre etwa)
HIS Radeon X1600 Pro (was für ein Fehlgriff)
7600 GT (ging leider kaputt)
Gainward Bliss 7600 GT 

PCI-E
Club 3D X1950 GT 256 MB (hammer Karte das ist)

aktuell Gainward BLISS 8800 GT Golden Sample 512 MB


----------



## Doney (23. November 2008)

da bin ich mit 2 grakas ja voll der zonk^^ 

ne geforce 3 no name 
und ne x1650 gto (hab gehört is ne richtige seltenheit, gibts glaub ich nur in deutschland-pc's)


----------



## Dae666mon (23. November 2008)

Moin

1. ne S3 mit 1MB VRAM
2. Geforce 2MX 32 MB
3. Geforce 3 Ti 200 @ 500 128MB, glaub ich oder doch nur 64??
4. Radeon 9600 PRO 256 MB
5. Geforce 6800GT 256MB 
6. Radeon 1950 PRO 256 MB
7. Radeon HD 2900XT 512MB
8. Radeon HD 4870 1GB

+ nen Paar Zwischenlösungen, wie ne Geforce 2 GTS 64MB, Kyro 2, Voodoo 3 3000, dann liegt hier noch ne unidentifizierte Voodoo rum, irgentne ATI Mach irgentwas


----------



## nfsgame (23. November 2008)

Rage128Pro
Geforce 2MX
Radeon 9250
Radeon X700SE
Radeon X850PE
Geforce 8400GS
Radeon HD3870
Geforce 8800GT/512

Sind teilweise deutliche Performance Sprünge drinn


----------



## Fransen (23. November 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> 1.Notebook-Grafik:
> ATI X1600
> 
> PCI-e:
> ...



Mal ein kleines Update bei mir.

7800GT und 9800GTX+ gesellen sich noch hinzu...^^


----------



## Uziflator (23. November 2008)

jetz ne 2900GT
früher 
Voodoo 2
Voodoo 3
8600GT
7600GT
X800
X600
MX460
restlichen ka


----------



## AjS (23. November 2008)

geforce 256
geforce 4 Ti 4600
geforce3 Ti 500
geforce 6800gt
Radeon 9800 XT (auch jetztige im zweit pc)
Radeon X1650 Pro (jetztige)

Hole mir aber zu weinachten einen neuen pc.


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. November 2008)

Ich hatte noch nicht so viele
Nvidia 6600Gt
Nvidia 6800
Nvidia 8600Gt
Nvidia 7950Gt

Alles Nvidia, aber bald der umstieg auf ATI 4870 1GB

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## PiEpS (23. November 2008)

voodoo 1 oder 2 ka mehr
s3 savage 4 16mb 
ati radeon 8500 64mb
g4ti 4600 128mb
6600gt 256mb 
x1900xt 512mb /crossfire
hd4870 pcs+ 1gb


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. November 2008)

Geforce Gainward  FX 5200 128 mb, hat mich durch mein erstes Pc spiel überhaupt begleitet : DOOM 3, vorher war ich ein Konsolero

Ati Sapphire 9800 PRO ATLANTIS 128 mb
Geforce Gainward 7950 GT 512 mb
Geforce MSI 8800 GTS 640 mb
Geforce Sparkle 8800 GTS 512 mb
Geforce Asus GTX 280 1024 mb


----------



## Genim2008 (23. November 2008)

Also bis vor 4 Monaten hatte ich eine GeForce FX5200 mit 128MB

Jetzt habe ich 2x HD4870


----------



## darkKO (23. November 2008)

Also...mal nachdenken...(chronologische Reihenfolge wahrscheinlich nich ganz korrekt )

- 2 MB PCI S3 (  )
- ATi Rage 4 MB (PCI)
- ATi Rage128, 16 MB AGP
- Diamond Viper V330 (nVidia Riva 128) (Die Karte hat damals gerockt...)
- Matrox Marvel G200, 16 MB,  AGP (die mit der externen Box)
- Elsa Erazor TNT2, 32 MB AGP
- Asus GeForce 256, 32 MB AGP
- nVidia GeForce2MX, 32 MB, AGP
- nVidia GeForce4Ti 4200, 64MB AGP
- ATi Radeon 9600 Pro, 256 MB AGP
- ATi Radeon 9800 Pro, 256 MB, AGP (Killerkarte...)
- Asus GeForce 5950XT, AGP, 512 MB (meine Fresse war die damals der Burner...)
- XFX GeForce 6200, 256 MB, AGP
- Sapphire ATi Radeon X1950GT. 256 MB, AGP
- Leadtek GeForce 8800GTX, 768 MB, PCIe
- Powercolor Ati Radeon 4850 (x2)
- Sparkle GeForce 9600GT, 512 MB PCIe (aktuell)

die eine oder andere hab ich wahrscheinlich vergessen...


----------



## darkKO (23. November 2008)

DiCoolhand schrieb:


> So da schließe ich mal der Runde an:
> 
> 0. Unbedeutsame EGA, VGA Graka's von Miro, S3 und NoNames von 1MB bis 4MB.
> Dann ging es los mit ATI, der ich auch treu geblieben bin bis heut.
> ...



Stimmt so nicht ganz... siehe:

VisionTek - ATI All-in-Wonder HD 512MB DDR2 PCI Express Graphics Card w/ Built-In HDTV Tuner - 900238

oder

Diamond Multimedia Video Card|All-In-Wonder ATI Radeon All-In-Wonder


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. November 2008)

eine Hercules mit 2mb

Nvidia:
-3 FX 5200
-2 6200
-8500 GT
-8600 GTS

ATI
-RAGE mit 8mb
-Radeon 7000
-   "       4670

Intel:
nicht neneswert,von den Notebook von meinen Vater ne 64 mb onboard,für DVD´s hats gereicht
für NFS Porsche schon nicht mehr


----------



## johnnyGT (23. November 2008)

meine paar 
da war eine ka was das war !!(der p2 hatte aber 266mhz)
geforce 2
dann n´ oboard chip ati xpress 200(hab damit sogar price of persia the two thrones , nfs mw und carbon ,gta san andreas gezockt )
als dann aber die pro street demo nicht flüssig gelaufen ist -hat meine hardware sucht angefangen-da wurde der ram auf 2gb aufgestockt 
ne 2600 pro kam und der prozi(sempron 3400+) wurde gegen einen 3700 getauscht(gehäse und festpülatte kam auch dazu und natürlich ein paar lüfter)
und die jetzige graka is die gainward 4850(im dualslot design)


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. November 2008)

wie könnt ihr  mit diesen onboard altmetll bloß zocken,okeek ATi--> besser asl Intel,aber trotzdem,bei mir lief nix


----------



## johnnyGT (23. November 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> wie könnt ihr  mit diesen onboard altmetll bloß zocken,okeek ATi--> besser asl Intel,aber trotzdem,bei mir lief nix


ich war bis dato der noob pur (das witzige war ja das alles gelaufen ist)


----------



## Woohoo (23. November 2008)

also:
irgendeine im 286 und 386 
dann eine S3 + Voodoo1 gefolgt von DimandMonsterVoodoo2
Voodoo3 3000
Radeon 9800
Geforce 6600GT
und momentan Geforce 8800GTS512


----------



## roga01 (23. November 2008)

1.ATI Rage2 4MB
2.Ati 9200 64MB
3.Nvidia GeForce 6600 128MB
4.ATI Radeon X600 256MB
5.ATI Radeon X700 Pro 256MB
6.Nvidia Geforce 7950GT 512MB
7.ATI Radeon HD3870 GDDR3 512MB
8.ATI Radeon HD4850 1GB

Notebook:
Nvidia GeForce 8600GT 512MB


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. November 2008)

jo nicht so viele:
-geforce 4 mx(ka wieviel vram)
-radeon 9600xt 128mb
-radeon 9800pro 256mb
-radeon x800xt 256mb
-radeon x1800xt 256mb
-radeon x1950pro 512mb
-geforce 8800gt 512mb
-radeon hd4850 512mb

sehr viel ati, garniert mit ein wenig geforce...
war lecker

mfg


----------



## LordChaos80 (23. November 2008)

Hmm. Krieg ich wohl nur noch lückenhaft auf die Reihe...

1. Cirrus Logic Irgendwas
2. S3 Virge DX (+ 3dfx Voodoo 4MB)
3. ATi Rage 128 Xpert 99 (+3dfx Voodoo2 12MB)
4. 3dfx Voodoo 3 3500 TV 16MB
5. Pixelview Geforce 2 MX 400 32MB
6. 3dfx Voodoo5 5500 2x32MB
7. Asus Geforce 3 Ti 500 64MB
8. Aopen Geforce 4 Ti 4200 128MB
9. Asus Geforce 4 Ti 4600 128MB
10. Aopen Geforce FX5800 128MB
11. Powercolor Radeon 9800Pro 128MB
12. Gainward Geforce 6800 GT 256MB (letzte AGP)
13. 2 x Leadtek Geforce 6800 GT 256MB (erstmals PCIe)
14. Asus Geforce 7900 GTX 512MB
15. Gainward Geforce 8800 GTS 640MB
16. 2 x Leadtek Geforce 8800 GT 512MB
17. Gainward Radeon 4870 GS 1024MB (derzeit im Rechner)

Rückblickend hatte ich eigentlich mit fast allen Karten eine gute Zeit. Selbst mit der Geforce  FX 5800, auf welcher der damals so vielgeschmähte NV30-Chip werkelte, war ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (23. November 2008)

bin noch net solange dabei deswegen sinds auch nur 3 karten
ati 9200
ati x1950pro
ari hd2900xt


----------



## slayerdaniel (23. November 2008)

ATI rage II Pro war das glaub ich
NVIDIA Geforce 4 MX 440 64 MB
ATI Raedon 9800 Pro 128 MB
NVIDIA Geforce 7800 GT 256 MB 
NVIDIA Geforce 8800GTS 320 MB


----------



## PhilAd (24. November 2008)

kA irgendwas monochromes ^^ (bis 486DX)
Cirrus Logic 1MB (P120)
ATI Rage3D 2MB (P166MMX)
S3 Trio 8MB mit Voodoo Banshee (P166MMX)
RIVA TNT II Pro (AMD K6-2 450)
Geforce 2MX (AMD TB1200)
Geforce 2Ti (AMD TB1200)
Geforce 4Ti4200 (AMD XP2400)
ATI Radeon 9800 (P41800, P4 2800)
ATI Radeon X1950XTX (C2D E6300)

ATI Radeon HD4870OC (AMD Phenom X4 9950BE)


----------



## Frenssn (24. November 2008)

ATI 9600se 128
Geforce 7900GT 256
ATI 4850 512


----------



## mrwichtel (24. November 2008)

1. keine ahnung war in nem Rechner von 94 oder so mit 32 Mhz
2. Ati Rage 
3. gf 2mx 400
4. Gf 5200 Fx (scheiss ding )
5. Ati Radeon 9800 Pro ( teuerste Grafikkarte die ich je hatte: 320 €)
6. Gf 7600 Gt
7. Hd 4870


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. November 2008)

4. Gf 5200 Fx (scheiss ding )
[/quote]

ganz,ganz doll zustimmen


----------



## KrickKrack (24. November 2008)

keine Ahnung was die Arbeit im Amiga erledigt hat
und was in meinem 486er verbaut war weiß ich auch nicht mehr
Matrox Mystique
Diamond Monster 3d
Creative Voodoo 2
GeForce 256
Geforce 2
GeForce 4 Ti4200
8800GTS 512
GTX 260


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (27. November 2008)

AGP: 8 MB ATI ( keine Ahnung wie die hieß. ) 
       Elsa Gladiac GeForce 2 GTS mit 32 MB DDR Ram
       MSI GeForce 5700 LE ( 128 MB )

PCIe: MSI GeForce 6600 GT 128E ( 128 MB )

Aktuell: XFX GeForce 9800 GT 625M ( 512 MB )


----------



## jaytech (28. November 2008)

irgendeine...aber da lief noch nichtmal FIFA 98 drauf
Voodoo 3 2000 PCI
GeForce 2 MX 200 <-- Fehlkauf
GeForce 2 MX 400 <-- schon besser
GeForce 4 TI-4200 64MB
ATI Radeon 9800 SE@Pro <-- hatte freigeschaltet aber Bildfehler
GeForce 5900 Ultra 256 MB
ATI X800XT AGP 
ATI X1950Pro PCIe
ATI HD 3870
ATI HD 4870

Uff....wenn ich überlege wieviel Geld das alles ist....aber ich bereue es nicht...


----------



## strelock (28. November 2008)

Wird ne ziehmlich lange Liste, mal sehen ob ich alles zusammenbekomme:

Nvidia Geforce 2 MX
Nvidia FX 5200
1x ATI 9600 PRO und 3x ATI 9600 XT
Nvidia FX 5900 XT
Sapphire X700 Average
Geforce 6600 GT
ATI X1950 Pro
ATI X1950 XTX
ATI X1950 XT
Nvidia 8800 GTS G92 512 MB
Nvidia 9800 GTX G92 512 MB
ATI 9000 Mobile
ATI X700 Mobile
ATI X1800 mobile
ATI HD4850


----------



## FatalMistake (28. November 2008)

S3 -irgendwas- 4MB
Ati Rage 128
Noch irgendeine ATi kann mich nicht mehr an den namen erinnern^^
Geforce 2 MX 32MB
Geforce 4 400 64 MB
geforce 7900gs
8800gts
8800gt
hd4870
...trauer um letzere...


----------



## LaCroato (28. November 2008)

-ATI HIS X850XT ICE Q2
-GeForce 2 MX/MX 400
-GeForce 6600LE
-GeForce 7600GT
-GeForce 9600GT


----------



## Matze992 (29. November 2008)

Also ich hatte:
Geforce MX2 64--> die war im pc meiner mutter verbaut^^
danach den onboardchip Radeon X200-Series--> in meinem ersten pc
dann hab ich ne geforce 7600gs super von palit eingebaut
joa und jetzt hab ich en neuen pc mit ner HD 4850 sonic wieder von palit


----------



## DON (29. November 2008)

-was mein erster pc hatte weis ich nicht das einzigste was ich weis das der cpu irgendwas zwischen 50 und 100 mhz hatte kp was für ne graka
-unser 2. pc hatte schonmal 200mhz was da für ne graka drinn war auch keina ahnung
-dann haben wir uns nen vernünftigen pc für 600€ geholt mit ner GeForce 6200 AGP 128mb
-dann habe ich mir irgendwann (glaube vor ungefähr 2jahren) ne komplett aufrüstung geholt mit ner 7600GT PCIe von XFX 256mb
-die nächste graka war dann ne 8600GTS auch von XFX 256mb(für 130€ neu gekauft 3-4 monate für 30€ verkauft weil ich ne neue haben wollte und die preise allgemein für die 8600er in den keller gefallen sind neupreis für die karte 48€) war überigens das modell mit 720 mhz gpu angeblich schnellste 128bit grakawar mir aber trotzdem viel zu langsam
-und jetzt habe ich ne Gainward GF9600GT Golden Sample 1024mb sollte mir später mal die grafikpower ausgehen kaufe ich mir die selbe nochmal


----------



## Wire_Damage (30. November 2008)

1.-ATI 9600 PRO
2.-GForce 6600GT
3.-GForce 7600GT


----------



## Haekksler (30. November 2008)

falls noch nicht gepostet:

Geforce 4 Mx 440 von Gainward mit 64mb
Geforce 7600 GS 512mb von MSI 
ATI Radeon 9700 Pro 128mb von Sapphire
Geforce 8600 GTS 256mb von MSI

und bald die HD4850 von Sapphire


----------



## neophyte1337 (30. November 2008)

hmmm.... 

1.  Riva TNT2 Pro  ( 32MB )  

2.  Radeon 7000 ( 64MB ) 

3.  GeForce 4 MX 440, Gainward  ( 64MB )   Die werkelt noch im Rechner meines Bruders 

4.  GeForce FX 5700, Asus ( 128MB GDDR3 )

5.  GeForce 6600 GT, MSI  ( 128MB GDDR3 ) 

6.  Radeon 1950 Pro, Asus  ( 256MB GDDR3 )

7.  Radeon 4870, Sapphire  ( 512MB GDDR5 ) 



Davor hatte ich auch noch irgendeine 8MB Karte, aber kein plan was das für eine war.


----------



## hallihalli92 (30. November 2008)

Bislang nur drei 

1. Irgendeine No-Name Karte mit 8 MB Speicher aus dem Jahre 1997
2. Geforce 7600GS
3. Geforce 8800GT Top


----------



## GIROL-GTX (30. November 2008)

1. S3 

2. 5200

3. 6600 GT AGP

4. Sapphiare X1600 AGP

5. XFX 7300 GT AGP

6. 7400 GO Laptop

7. XFX 8800 GTX PCIe16 in meinem aktuellem Schmuckstück


----------



## OC-Junk (30. November 2008)

Na dann wollen wir mal sind noch nich so viele bin ja auch erst 15 
1. Geforce4 MX440(war in meinem ersten pc)
2. Msi Geforce FX5200
3.MSI 6600GT
4.Die erste 8800GTS 640mb
5.2x 8800GTS 320mb (habe mit meinem vater getauscht da der multi monitor suchti ist )
6.Dann noch ne 3. 8800GTS 320mb für zweit PC

und die nächste kommt im Januar oder Feb. da sind dann die neuen ATI karten drausen (sabba) und die 55nm Nvidia auch  

Mfg. OC-Junk


----------



## Eldorado (1. Dezember 2008)

Die erste war eine Herkules dann
- eine S3 mit 2 MB
- Voodoo mit 6 MB und TNT ( Diamond Viper V550)
- ATI 9800
- ATI X700
- NV 7600 GT
- ATI HD3870


----------



## Av3ng3R (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich Fang erst mit dem Rechner der neuzeit an, while alles was vor 2001 war kann ich mich kaum noch erinnern.

Sparkle Nvidia - MX 440 - AGP - 64 MB

MSI - Nvidia 5200 ti - Passiv gekühlt - AGP - 128 MB

Powercolor - ATI 9600 Pro - AGP - 256 MB

Leadtek - Nividia - 6600 GT TDH - AGP - 128 MB

MSI - ATI - 9800 XT - AGP - 256 MB

Gainward BLISS  - Nvidia - 7800 GS - AGP - 256 MB

und zu letzt die Krönung im neuen System:

Sapphire - ATI - 4870 - PCIe - 512 MB (Den Rest vom Rechner siehe Signatur)


----------



## KingOfKingz (1. Dezember 2008)

Nvidia 6600gt
Nvidia 7600gt
Nvidia 7900gt
ATI    x1800xt
ATI    x1950xtx
Nvidia 8800gtx
Nvidia 8800gts (g92)


----------



## alex1053070 (1. Dezember 2008)

1. GeForce 5200
2. GeForce 6600GT
3. ATI Mobility X1300
4. ATI Raedon X1950GT @ Pro
5. ATI Raedon HD3850


----------



## over|lord|94 (1. Dezember 2008)

NA ja net soo viele, aber auch eigene. Bin ja auch erst seti 7 1/2 Jahren dabei...^^

1.)Elsa Winner 2MB in meinem ersten PC (PI 133Mhz)

2.)ATI Rage 128 PRO 32MB (Athlon 800Mhz^^)

3.)S3 64.... (KP iwas onboard)

4.)nVidia Gefore 440 MX

5.)nVidia Geforce 6200 (heute in meinem 2. Sys)

6.)nvidia Geforce 7800GT (meine derzeitige)


----------



## chritteng (2. Dezember 2008)

MX 440

9600 pro

fx 5950 ultra 

850 xt

2900 xt

8800 gt

in 3 Tagen ....

-------->>>>>>>>>>> GTX 280


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Dezember 2008)

Sis Xabre 400 

aktuell 
Nv 6200LE


----------



## Nickles (2. Dezember 2008)

1) 6200tc
2)x1250(onboard)
3)x300se
4)hd2400 pro
5)hd 2600xt
6)bald entweder 4850 oder 4870


----------



## warlordi777 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mit ner geforce mx440 64mb angefangen. Also schon recht flott XD
dann kam der rest 

ati 9200

ati 9600Pro 256mb XD endlich zocken 

nvidia 6600gt 256mb Hl2 läuft XD 

nvidia 6800 ultra 

nvidia 7800gt 256mb von xfx  
zwei wochen später die zweite 7800gt auch xfx im Sli 

nvidia Club 3d 7950gt im zweit Rechner

Und Heute 8800gt Oced


----------



## LaCroato (13. Januar 2009)

-ATI X850XT (HIS)
-GeForce 2 MX/MX 400
-GeForce 6600LE (XFX)
-GeForce 7600GT (ASUS)
-GeForce 9600GT (ASUS)
-GTX260² (ZOTAC)


----------



## Gast20140710 (13. Januar 2009)

- irgendwas mit 8mb^^
- S3 Savage 4
- hercules radeon 9000 Pro (128mb-version)
- geforce 3 ti-500 (noch dazu ne golden sample, darauf ne C-heatpipe von zalman...das ding lebt heut noch <3)
- 6600 GT AGP (der letzte scheiss)
- 8800 GTS G92

(in der reihenfolge...)


----------



## kavka (13. Januar 2009)

- GeForce 2 MX 
- GeForce 3 Ti200
- GeForce 4 Ti4400
- ATI Radeon x1900GT
- GeForce 8600M GT (Laptop)
- GeForce GTX 260 (ab freitag, hoffentlich!)


----------



## roadgecko (13. Januar 2009)

Kurze Liste:

6600GT
8800GT <= Auch nice
GTX 260 <=


----------



## schub97 (13. Januar 2009)

gar keine war vorher mir chipsatzgrafik unterwegs.


----------



## rehacomp (13. Januar 2009)

Hmm, da waren:
cirrus logic 55??
S3 Trio64
Trident keine Ahnung was (onboard)
X800 GTO
X1900GT
6600GT
Ti 4200
Ti 4600
FX5200
Geforce (1) 256
TnT M64
SiS 6326
8800GTX
3850
3870
9600GT LP
ATI 9600
Intel i740
7800GT
X1300 Pro
Kyro II
Voodoo 5500

Nur um mal so einige zu nennen


----------



## schub97 (13. Januar 2009)

es gibt intel grafikkarten?


----------



## computertod (13. Januar 2009)

angefangen hatte ich mit ner ATi karte mit 2Mb glaub ich, dann noch zwei ähnliche karten, dann ne Radeon 9250 PCI und jetzt meine "aktuelle" Geforce 7300GT OCed


----------



## _HKT_ (13. Januar 2009)

ich kann mich nur noch an 2 erinnern von der typbezeichnung 

2008: Geforc 8600GT
2009: ATI 4850


----------



## ltilly1991 (13. Januar 2009)

Mein erste Garfikkarte war eine Radeon 9800XL mit 128mb VRAM. Anfangs (vor 5 oder 6 Jahren war die echt das Maß der Dinge, aber spätestens an SplinterCell 4 ist die gscheitert.
Deswegen habe ich mir vor 2-3 Jahren eine Gainward 6800 GT angeschafft, ein Riesenriegel für damalige Zeiten, mit zwei dicken Lüftern drauf. Bis zuletzt konnte ich damit selbst Crysis zocken, ohne das die fps rate deutloch unter 20 viel. Eine wirklich ausgesprochen gute Karte. Aktuell habe ich ein GTX260 (216) Blackedition von XFX, für die ich nur eifrig werben kann, ebenfalls ein TopKarte 

mfG ltilly1991


----------



## Apokalypsos (13. Januar 2009)

Puh, das ist schwierig. Bei meinen ersten drei Rechner (386 SX 20, 486 DX 33, Pentium 90) hab ich keine Ahnung. Hab die Dinger damals geschenkt bekommen. Dann gings in etwa wie folgt weiter:

Nvidia TNT2 (selbst gekauft)
NVIDIA Geforce 2 MX (von Daddies altem)
Voodoo 2 (von nem Kumpel geliehen)
5200 FX (von Kumpel geschenkt)
Asus 5900 Ultra (von Daddies altem - abgeraucht)
ATI 9600 SE (kurzzeitig geliehen)
Gigabyte 6600 GT (selbst gekauft)
Powercolor x1950 Pro 256 MB (selbst gekauft)
Club3D HD3850 256 MB (selbst gekauft)
Club3D HD3850 512 MB OC-Edition (Als Tausch für letztere)


----------



## AMD64X2-User (13. Januar 2009)

Ohje mal überlegen!

S3 Trio 64V 8MB
ATI Rage 2MB
Nvidia Geforce FX5200 PCI 256MB ( War ein völliger fehlkauf!)
ATI Radeon X1650Pro 256MB DDR2 HIS
ATI Radeon HD3870 512MB DDR3 Powercolor
Ausserdem waren da noch ein Nforce 405 mit onboard Chip 6100! Ein Onboard Chip auf nem VIA Chipsatz!
Nvidia Geforce 7900GT/GTO von EVGA


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (13. Januar 2009)

6600 MSI
7900GT Sonic


greetz


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Januar 2009)

Leadtek 7600GT
HIS 3870 512MB
XFX 9800GTX+


----------



## ATImania (13. Januar 2009)

Also was ich in meinem 386er und 486er hatte weiss ich nicht mehr (war ca. 8 oder 9 Jahre alt) 

In meinem AMD K6 2 3D Now war als erstes ein S3 *8 MB* Grafik Chip verbaut! Aber sonst:

- nVidia Riva TNT 2 32 MB
- Club 3D ATI Radeon 9250 128 MB
- nVidia GeForce 6150 512 MB Grafik Chip
- Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4650 1 GB


----------



## Worrel (13. Januar 2009)

Puuh, das wird schwierig...
Ich weiß noch, daß ich auf meinem ersten eigenen PC Office installieren wollte und immer die 27. Diskette Probleme beim gelesen-werden hatte ...  
(29 Disketten waren glaub ich das komplette Paket)

... aber welche Grafikkarte dadrin war ... 

Die erste, an die ich mich namentlich erinnern kann, hieß irgendwas mit 

Trident, dann folgten 
Voodoo 1
Hercules 3D/Dx
Voodoo 2 (oder 3?)
MSI TNT2
GeForce 4200 Ti
Geforce 6600
GeForce 7600 GT
und jetzt
HIS Radeon HD4830


----------



## don237 (13. Januar 2009)

wow, bei den meisten kommt ja richtig was zusammen ...
bei mir ist das noch etwas übersichtliger 

hatte mal nen 486er, weiß aber net mehr was da für ne Grka drin war ...
danch kamen
Nvidia TNT2 M32
Geforce FX5200
ATI X800RX (GT)
GeForce 8800GTS/640MB

Ich rüste eigentlich auch nich regelmäßig auf, ich warte immer bis kaum noch was flüssig läuft und dann kommt was neues


----------



## Falcony6886 (13. Januar 2009)

Denn mal meine Prachtexemplare...

ATI XPert 2000 alias Rage128 

Inno3D Geforce 2 MX200 

MSI Geforce 4Ti 4200 64MB -> Der Hammer!!! 

Sapphire Radeon 9600Pro -> auch super P/L 

XFX Geforce 6800GT AGP 

Sapphire Radeon X1900XTX -> Leistung  Kühlung 
2xZotac Geforce 8800GT Amp! 

Zotac Geforce GTX260 Amp²! 55nm -> bestellt und wieder zurückgeschickt, da die Karte ein dauerhaftes, hochfrequentes Fiepen hatte...


----------



## Rally (13. Januar 2009)

Hm .. mal nachdenken:

gaaanz früher fing es mit einer

- RIVA TNT und 16MB RAm an
- Geforce 2 MX
- Geforce 4 TI 4200
- Geforce 6600 GT
- Geforce 7600 GT
- Geforce 8800 GT

Hm... irgendwie bin ich ein nvidia-Fan Boy... *grummel*


----------



## rehacomp (14. Januar 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> es gibt intel grafikkarten?


JA, die erste von Intel, aber auch die Letzte als AGP oder PCI-Karte. Alle nachfolger sind nur noch in Chipsätzen zu finden.


----------



## phenom22 (14. Januar 2009)

Radeon X1550 64MB
Radeon HD2400PRO 256MB
Radeon HD3850 512MB
Radeon HD4850 512MB

Jetzt bin ich auf Nvidia umgestiegen (Zotac Geforce 9800GTX+ 512MB), da ich mit der letzten ATI extreme Probleme in meinem PC hatte (läuft bei Kumpel allerdings problemlos).


----------



## sechzger (14. Januar 2009)

Des waren meine bisher
_ATI RAGE 8MB
_GeForce Ti4200
_NVidia 5900XT
_ATI X800 XL
_ATI X1650Pro
Und dann kommt meine aktuelle, ne Zotac GTX260² (in 55nm auch wenn´s GPU-Z nicht anzeigt^^)


Edit: und mir fällt ein ich hab noch eine 6800 LE geschossen, da war der speicher definitiv zu hoch getaktet, erst kamen bildfehler im 3D-Mark und dann war auf einmal alles schwarz und die GraKa hat iwie zum stinken angefangen....  und ich hatte mit dem Riva Tuner gesperrte Pixelpipelines freigeschalten... die kombi wawr offenbar nicht sooo gut

Ciao und Lg


----------



## basic123 (15. Januar 2009)

Geforce 4MX 440 (hat 6 Monate mit 30 MHz Übertaktung überlebt)
Geforce 5200 (hat sich nach 3 Wochen verabschiedet, einfach schwarzer Bildschirm)
Powercolor Radeon 9800 Pro (Klasse Karte, wurde aber von meinem Athlon 2000+ eingebremst)
Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 (die erste Karte, die es würdig war meine 9800 abzulösen)


----------



## Manowar71 (16. Januar 2009)

Trident 512 KB
ATI Xpert@play 1MB
ATI Xpert@play 2MB
als Zus.: Orchid Voodoo III 12 MB
Herkules Diamond 16 MB
 Gainward (?) MX2-400 64 MB
Sparkle(?) FX-5200 128MB
Gigabyte Radeon 9600 Pro 256 MB
XFX 8600 GT 256 MB
Sapphire 1950 Pro 512MB
Sapphire Toxic 3870 512MB


----------



## N1lle (16. Januar 2009)

Also 
ne Mx2 ka welches genaue modell da war ich 9 ^^
dann ne mx 440 die hab ich sogar noch ^^ 
ne geforce fx5700xt (Oc opfer geworden)
und jez grade ne XFX 8600 gt XXX


----------



## computertod (16. Januar 2009)

ich hatte noch ne Hercules Dynamit mit 32Mb AGP, die hab ich irgendwann aus langeweile mal zersägt


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Januar 2009)

Ich schreib jtz mal meine onboard Grafikkarten mit auf
Also 
-hercules 2mb,ka welche
-ATI Rage Pro
-nV FX 5200(3 mal)
xfx Geforce 6200 
nV 8500 GT 
nV 8600 GTS xxx von xfx 
ATI HD 4670 

Neuerdings Sapphire 9600 pro mit *SCHWARZEN* PCB
IGP:
 AMD RS 690 (ATI x1200 Series)
 AMD 790GX  (ATI HD 3300 )

Grakas die aber eig nich mir gehören Matrox Millenium P690 ,nforce 630i für eine Woche

€dith :Neu in der Familie
Nvidia TNT2 64 
S3 Savage


----------



## Frendor (17. Januar 2009)

Riva TNT 2
Geforce 2 MX 400 AGP (Laut beschreibung bei Ebay sollte es eine MX 200 sein, mich hat es nicht  gestört)
Geforce 2 MX 400 PCI
Geforce 7300 GS 
Geforce 8400 GT
Geforce 8800 GT


----------



## sNook (17. Januar 2009)

Geforce 4MX 400
ATi 9600 Pro
GeForce 6600GT
ATI X1300 SE
GeForce 8800 GTS (zum Verkauf!!)

Ciao


----------



## BamBuchi (17. Januar 2009)

Also ich hatte schon :

nV 6600gt
nV 7300go (Leptop)
und jetzt

Zotac GTX260 AMP²


----------



## käsekuchen (23. Januar 2009)

Geforce4 Ti 4200 Agp 8x
Geforce 6200 le (bei der musste ich nach einem Jahr den Lüfter Ölen)
und jetzt eine Radeon 4870 1gb


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (23. Januar 2009)

2 weiss ich nichmehr .. hat mich damals nich interessiert , x1950 pro, 4870, gtx 280 und diverse 30 euro karten in anderen rechnern also nix was sich lohnt zu schreiben


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (23. Januar 2009)

ich hatte schon:

GeForce 3 Ti 200
GeFroce 4 Ti 4200
GeForce FX 5200
GeForce FX 5900
GeForce FX 5900 Ultra
GeForce 6600 GT
GeForce 6800 Ultra
GeForce 8800GT (2x)


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Januar 2009)

Edit: 

Riva TNT2 Pro
GF 4 TI-4200
GF 6600 GT 
GMA945
GF 8800 GTX
GF GTX 285 (ich habs wahr gemacht, quasi  )


----------



## Memphis11 (23. Januar 2009)

Matrox irgendwas......1995
Voodoo 1.................1996
Voodoo 2.................1997
Voodoo 3.................1999
Geforce 2................2001
Geforce 4TI................2003
Geforce 5900..............2004
Radeon 9800 Pro..........2004
Radeon 1950 Pro..........2006
Geforce 8800 GT..........2008


----------



## Nickles (20. Februar 2009)

X1250
Hd 2400 pro
Hd 2600xt 
Hd 4850


----------



## olsystems (26. Februar 2009)

EDIT:

ATI X300 SE --> Geiles Ding
GeForce 6600 LE --> Sag ich jetzt mal nichts dazu
GeForce 6800 GT --> Die lebt immernoch 
GeForce 8300 GS --> Hat Spaß gemacht die zu Benchen 4x


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GeForce 8400 GS --> Die Karte war der Hit, hat die Session am Weekend  Leider nicht überlebt 5x


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1x


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GeForce 8600 GT --> Leistung für diesen Preis sehr gut (Die Darf ich nicht Benchen)
GeForce 8800 GS --> Sehr geile Karte, hat mir ein Bekannter aus Taiwan mitgebracht 4x


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1x


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GeForce 8800 GT --> Meine Lieblingskarte 1x


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1x


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



olsystems


----------



## Monsterclock (26. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte schon eine
5800 FX im notebook 
7800 GT im meinem ersten PC
HD4870 512MiB 
Und aktuell 
GTX 280
HD 4670
HD 3450


----------



## Doney (27. Februar 2009)

umstieg von x1650 gto X( 

auf 8800gtx X)


----------



## astra 1.8 (27. Februar 2009)

irgendeine 2mb 2d karte + voodoo 2, dann voodoo banshee, dann gf3 ti200, dann 6600go, 6200LE, 1950PRO, 7900gto, 2900PRO, 8800gts 512 SLI, GTX260, 4870, GTX280


----------



## UnnerveD (27. Februar 2009)

AGP:
GF 3 TI200 - nur kurz gelaufen
GF 4 MX - naja...
GF 5200 FX - fehlkauf
Radeon 9800 Pro - hammergeile Karte
GF 6600 LE @ GT (von Leadtek)
GF 7800 GS Extreme (XFX)
PCI-E:
GF 7600 GT (Palit)
GF 8800 GT XXX (XFX)
HD 4870 1 GB (Palit)

ich glaube die nächste wird eine XFX


----------



## astra 1.8 (27. Februar 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> AGP:
> GF 3 MX - nur kurz gelaufen


 
die gabs nie und wird es nie geben

gab nur GF3 normal, dann TI 200/500


----------



## UnnerveD (27. Februar 2009)

astra 1.8 schrieb:


> die gabs nie und wird es nie geben
> 
> gab nur GF3 normal, dann TI 200/500



Hast Recht - gerade nochmal geschaut (die hängt an der Wand).
Ist eine GF 3 TI200 mit 64MB.

Werde das gleich mal noch ändern.
mfG


----------



## kmf (27. Februar 2009)

Update zu Posting #58

*Geforce 8800GT*
2x *Radeon HD2900XT *(letztes CF-System Ende 2008 in Rente geschickt)
*Geforce 8800GTX* @ Ultra + Geforce 8800GT als PhysX (aktueller Rechner WinXP)
*Geforce 9800GTX+* (Karte ab Werk OC - leider nach kurzer Zeit defekt)
*Geforce GTX260* 55nm + Geforce 8800GT als PhysX (aktueller Rechner Vista64)


----------



## bombvoyage (27. Februar 2009)

ati 9600 xt !!!

aus nem aldi-pc


aber bald ne 4870 1gb


----------



## Gott des Stahls (27. Februar 2009)

1.Alte hecules Graka
2.MSI Geforce FX5200
3.Geforce 6150IGP
4.Geforce 8500GT
5.ASUS Radeon EAH2600XT
6.Geforce 9800GTX+

Als nächstes wirds wohl was aus der GTX300 Reihe

MfG jackass


----------



## blumenzuechter (27. Februar 2009)

NVidia Geforce2-MX 32mb -> Ati Radeon X600 oder Radeon X700 (bin nicht mehr 100% sicher) -> NVidia Geforce 9300 GS -> NVidia Geforce GTX 285
Außerdem hab ich noch nen Laptop mit ner NVidia Geforce Go 7300.


----------



## grubsnek (27. Februar 2009)

Geforce MX 440 ?? MB
Radeon 9500 Pro 128MB 
Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB 
Radeon X850XT PE 256 MB @ Arctic Cooling
Geforce 8800GT 512MB @ Arctic Cooling


----------



## 8-POOL (27. Februar 2009)

ATI Radeon 9800
ATI Radeon X1650
ATI HD 2600
Geforce GTX 260


----------



## Tobi41090 (27. Februar 2009)

ATI Rage Expert english
Nvidia: Gigabyte 6800GT
Nvidia: MSI 7900GTX
Nvidia: EVGA GTX280


----------



## blackdmx (27. Februar 2009)

Ati 9700 
G-Force 8600m GT


----------



## Arhey (28. Februar 2009)

1. GeForce 4
2. GeForce 5200 Ultra von Leadtek und das passiv xD
3. GeForce 6600 GT
4. GeForce 7950 GT von ASUS
5. HD 4870 von ASUS

nvidia lastig 
Bin aber kein Fanboy lieb meine ATI xD


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Juni 2009)

GeForce 4 MX 460
GeForce 6600
Geforce 6700XL
GeForce 7950GT KO
GeForce 7950GX2
GeForce 8800GTS 320 MB
GeForce 8800GTS 512 (nutze ich momentan)

meine nächste wird ne ATI.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juni 2009)

Staubt schon, und das nicht wenig, aber hier mal meine Liste:

irgendeine S3 (in verbindung mit nem 486)
Elsa Gloria Synergy
GeForce 2 MX (32MB)
FX5200
TNT 2
Radeon 9200
3870X2 (noch ca. 2 tage in verwendung)
8800GT 512MB
bald zwei 8800GTS 320MB


----------



## boehmer_dce (23. Juni 2009)

x800gto sapphire AGP
x1950gt sapphire PCiE
9600GT leadtek winfast extreme


----------



## KempA (23. Juni 2009)

nicht viele

msi 7600gt
leadtek gtx260 extreme+


----------



## N1lle (23. Juni 2009)

En haufen s3 zeug

ne fx5600xt 

ne 7600 go 

ne 8600gt 

ne 3650 

und jez ne 4850


----------



## mr_sleeve (23. Juni 2009)

geforce 2 mx
geforce 5200 
geforce 7600 gt
geforce 9800gtx+
geforce gtx 3xx (hoffentlich kann ich die irgendwann mein eigen nennen ^^)


----------



## nyso (23. Juni 2009)

Irgendeinen Onboard-Chipsatz^^
Dann Sapphire Radeon X1600XT 512MB
Jetzt EVGA 8800GTS 640MB KO-Edition(die wird getauscht, sobald DX11-Grakas draussen sind^^)


----------



## chefmarkus (23. Juni 2009)

Ati Rage LT
Geforce Ti 400
Radeon 9800
Sapphire XT1950XTX
XFX 9800gx2 700M Black Edition
MSI GTX280 OC
MSI HD4780x2


----------



## Ahab (23. Juni 2009)

RIVA TNT2 32 MB
Geforce 4Ti 4200 128 MB
Geforce FX 5600 128 MB
Geforce 7600 GT 256 MB
Geforce 8800 GT 512 MB

ma sehn watt noch so kommt ^^


----------



## Aks-ty (23. Juni 2009)

So will ich auch mal anfangen bis jetzt ist der thread richtig gut!

-ATI Radeon 7200
-Nvidia Geforce 5200 (Defekt)
-Nvidia Geforce 5700 (Defekt)
-Nvidia Geforce 5900 Ultra (Defekt)
-ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
-ATI Radeon 9600 XT
-Nvidia Geforce 6600 GT
-ATI Radeon 9800 XT
-ATI Radeon X800 GTO (Defekt)
-ATI Radeon X850 XT-PE
-ATI Radeon 1900 GT
-ATI radeon HD 2900 XT
-ATI Radeon HD 3870 (Defekt)
-ATI Radeon HD 4850
-ATI Radeon HD 4890

Das fanzinierende daran ist das ALLE Nvidia Karten beim einschalten aus dem Sleep Mode einfach kein signal mehr abgegeben haben und einen Speicherfehler hatten. Bei den ATIs war ich es zumindest selber schuld das sie kaputt gegangen sind da hab ichs wohl mit dem übertakten ein bisschen übertrieben...


----------



## Fransen (23. Juni 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> > _1.Notebook-Grafik:
> > ATI X1600
> >
> > PCI-e:
> ...



Und nun noch eine GTX260-216-55.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (23. Juni 2009)

GeForce MX 420
GeForce FX 5200 Ultra
GeForce 6600
GeForce 8800 GT 
ATI Radeon 7200
ATI Radeon 9000
ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
ATI Radeon x1300
ATI Radeon x1650 Pro
ATI Radeon x1950 Pro
ATI Radeon HD 4850 - momentan verbaut


----------



## Dal604 (23. Juni 2009)

irgendeine GeForce 2^^
GeForce MX420
GeForce Ti 4000 und noch eine 4200 oder so
GeForce Fx 5300
GeForce 6200LE
GeForce 6600 AGP
GeForce 6600GT AGP (zwei)
GeForce 7600GT AGP
GeForce 7600GT PCIE
GeForce 8800GT
GeForce GTX 260 55nm

Radeon 9250
Radeon 9600Pro
Radeon 9800Pro
Radeon X800GTO
Radeon X1650Pro AGP
Radeon X1950Pro 512MB
Radeon HD2400Pro
Radeon HD4890

und dann noch irgendeine Matrox (G400?...glaub ich)


----------



## DanielX (23. Juni 2009)

An die Karten die ich mich erinnern kann sind:

9800PRO
8600GT
8800GT
4870 512MB
GTX280


----------



## Witcher (23. Juni 2009)

Nvidia TNT 2
ATI Radeon 9600 xt
Nvidia 7600 GT
ATI Redeon x1300
Nvidia 8600 GS
Nvidia 9500 GT
Nvidia GTX 260 ( aktuell )


----------



## Blotto (23. Juni 2009)

- Voodoo2 (weiß gar net mehr wieviel Speicher die hatte...12MB?)
- Geforce3 TI 300 (oder TI 200? schon paar Jahre her)
- Radeon X800XL

Naja hab meine Rechner immer so behalten, wie sie am Anfang waren. Aufrüsten brauchten ich meist nicht, hat bis zu der X800XL (die ich noch drin habe) immer soweit gereicht.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (23. Juni 2009)

agp
9800 pro von ati
6600 gt von nvidia
7800 gs   -"-

pci-e
7900 gt von nvidia
8800gtx   -"-
260gtx  -"-


----------



## Dude (23. Juni 2009)

Hier meine "Verflossenen" und mein aktuelles "Schätzchen" in chronologischer Reihenfolge  

Sapphire RADEON X850 PRO
Gainward  8600 GTS 512 MB
Gainward  8800 GT + Ceres 8800 GT im SLI
Zotac 8800 GT Amp!
Zotac 9800 GTX 512 MB
Gainward GTX 260
XFX GeForce GTX 260 Black Edition
Gigabyte GTX 280
Zotac GTX 280 Amp!
Palit GTS 250 1 GB (als "Pausenfüller")
KFA²/Galaxy GTX 285 
Sapphire RADEON 4870X2 

mein aktuelles "Potenzmittel": Zotac GTX 295


----------



## Cr@zed^ (23. Juni 2009)

Voodoo 3 
ATI Rage Fury Maxx
Gainward/CardExpert Geforce 2 Ti 500 XP -  Golden Sample
Gainward Geforce 3 Ti 550 Jumbo Power Pack Golden Sample
Gainward GF 4 PP 700 XP GS (4 TI 4400)
Gainward FX PP 1600 GS (5900 Ultra)
Gainward PP 2400 GS (6800GT) 
Gainward Bliss 7900 GT GS - letzte Gainward 
XFX 7900 GT Black ViVo 570M @ SLI  
Asus EN8800GTS 640
Asus ENGTX260 Top!
Sapphire 4870 bis die 4890 Atomic lieferbar ist


----------



## Spinal (24. Juni 2009)

Oh Mann, soviele Beiträge, das liest doch eh keiner mehr 
Aber ich will trotzdem mitmachen 

Ich schreibe den Prozessor dazu, dann kann man besser sehen, was da so aktuell war. Manchmal überschneidet sich das, weil ich quasi im Zick Zack aufgerüstet habe. 
Also nach ein paar ollen Grafikkarten die eher nur ein D/A Wandler waren (Cirrus Logic und so) ging es 3D beschleunigt los mit:

Voodoo (6x86 P200+ (166MHz))
Riva TNT (Pentium 2, 400 MHz)
Voodoo 2
Geforce 2 MX
Geforce 2 GTS (Athlon Thunderbird 1200 MHz)
Radeon 8500 (Athlon XP 2000+)
Geforce 4 TI 4600 (Athlon XP 2400+)
Radeon 9800 Pro (Athlon64 3200+ (Sockel 754))
Radeon X850XT
Radeon X1900 XT (Core2Duo E6600)
Geforce 8800 GTX 
Geforce GTX 285 (Phenom 2 X4)

Und ich habe mir JEDES mal geschworen, die nächste Generation überspringe ich 
Hat ja gut geklappt 

bye
Spinal


----------



## hellmexx (24. Juni 2009)

das liest sich doch keiner mehr durch ey^^

GeForce  MX440

GeForce  FX5600

ATI        9800Pro

GeForce  6600GT

ATI        X850Pro

GeForce  7900GT

ATI        1950XTX

GeForce  8800GTS

GeForce  8800GT

GeForce  GTX260

GeForce  GTX285


----------



## Darth (24. Juni 2009)

Moin,

hier der Versuch einer Liste. Kann Lücken enthalten 

Vor den ersten 3D-Karten waren es meist irgendwelche Trident TGUI Karten in den 286/386/486er Zeiten 

Das 3D-Zeitalter ging dann mit einer Matrox Mystique mit sagenhaften 4MB  los. Mech Warrior lag da noch bei 
Dazu kam dann die erste Voodoo-Karte Diamond Monster 3D 

Danach eine Voodoo 2 Karte, gefolgt von einer Voodoo 3 3000.

Danach ging es dann ins GeForce-Zeitalter mit einer Creative GeForce Annihilator 256, einer GeForce 2 (Kenne leider den genauen Typ nicht mehr), danach eine GeForce 4 TI 4200.

Danach gab es einen kurzen Ausflug rüber zur ATI-Radeon All in Wonder 9800SE@PRO.

Als vorletztes gab es dann in Dell Inspiron 9400 eine GeForce GO7900GS mit 256MB Ram und aktuell spiele ich auf einer EVGA GTX 285 SuperSuperClocked 1024MB

Gruss,
Darth / Michael


----------



## Shi (24. Juni 2009)

In meinem 1. PC

Geforce 4 MX440 von XFX

in meinem neuen:
Radeon Xpress 200
Sapphire Radeon X1650 Pro
jetzt eine HD 3650


----------



## utacat (24. Juni 2009)

AGP:
-Ati Rage Pro 8MB
-Ati Radeon 9200 128MB
-Ati Radeon 9600 Atlantis 256 MB

PCI-E:
-Ati Radeon X1800XT 256 MB von Mad-Maxx (silent)
-Ati Radeon 4850 512 MB Iceq4 von His aktuell

MfG utacat


----------



## MyticDragonblast (7. Juli 2009)

1997 Matrox MGA-G100 2MB AGP
2001 Asus V7700 (Geforce2 MX-400 64MB)
2007 HIS Radeon X1650Pro IceQ 512MB AGP
2009 2x Sapphire HD 4870X2 2x1024MB PCIe (aktuell)

Sonstiger Besitz:
Ati Rage 128 Pro AGP
ELSA Erazor Pro AGP


----------



## MeanMachine (7. Juli 2009)

Moin 

also eine:
irgend eine von Cirus Logic
GeForce 2 MX (AGP, ich glaube 32MB oder 64MB)
GeForce 4 Ti-4800 SE (AGP, 128MB VRAM)
ATI HD 2600 XT (PCIe, 256MB VRAM-GDDR5)
GeForce 8800 GTS (PCIe, G92, 512MB VRAM-GDDR3)


----------



## Axim (7. Juli 2009)

In meinem ersten PC irgendeine der *GeForce 4 Serie*, da war ich noch nicht an Hardware interessiert, deshalb weiss ich nicht welche
*ATI Radeon 9200 SE* in meinem nächsten PC, die allerdings aufgrund der Beschissenheit dieser Karte schnell durch eine
*Asus Radeon 9600 XT* ersetzt wurde
Dann in meinem Laptop eine *GeForce 8600 M GT*
Und nun eine *Point of View GeForce GTX-285*


----------



## Doney (14. Juli 2009)

geforce nvidia 3
x1650 gto
HD4850

ATI gefällt mir besser


----------



## TheWitcher79 (14. Juli 2009)

Trident mit 1024KB / Hercules VLB, Chip weis ich net mehr / Miro Crystal / Matrox m3D (Zusatzkarte) / Matrox Mystique / Rivia TNT 2 / irgendeine mit Kyro Chip / ATI Radeon 7500 / ATI Radeon X700 / ATI Radeon X1650 XT / Nvidia Geforce 7800GT / ATI Radeon HD 4870... Laptop: ATI Radeon 9700 Pro / Nvidia Geforce 9600GT...


----------



## KempA (14. Juli 2009)

nur zwei:

7600gt
und jetzt
gtx260


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Juli 2009)

Update:
Hinzu kommen eine S3 IX IGP und eine Riva TNT2 64 mir 32 mb SDR Ram. DIe Karte ist eine PCI Variante


----------



## Doomfart (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte die 
ATI Rage Fury
3Dfx Voodoo 2
Geforce 2 MX T200 32MB
Geforce 2 MX T400 64MB
Geforce 3 TI 200 128 MB
ATI 8500 AIW
Geforce 4 
Geforce 5900
ATI x850XT
ATI x800XT AIW
Geforce 7900 GTO
und jetzt Geforce 9800GTX+ @ Geforce GTS 250

gruss


----------



## lvr (14. Juli 2009)

Hmm, an meine ersten beiden kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern. Jedenfalls waren sie alt. Sehr alt . 
Später kam dann eine Geforce 5200FX (ich glaub so hieß sie), dann eine ATI x600. Aufgerüstet wurde mit einer Geforce 7900GT (die mich damals mehr als 300€ gekostet hat  Kann ich heute immer noch nur den Kopf schütteln, dass ich soviel dafür ausgegeben hab... nach der Garantiezeit ist sie dann natürlich auch kaputt gegangen ) und jetzt seit einer Weile eine HD4850.


----------



## gemCraft (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur ...

eine ATI Grafikkarte an die ich mich nich mehr so richtig erinnern kann 
eine 6600 GT und

jetzt im moment "noch" eine 8800GT von Zotac


----------



## Tecqu (14. Juli 2009)

- Elsa Erazor(welches Modell keine Ahnung mehr)
- Ati Radeon X800
- Nvidia Geforce 8600GT
- Nvidia Geforce GTX 260
- Ati Radeon HD 4650


----------



## Shady (15. Juli 2009)

Was hatte ich bisher an Grakas... Gute Frage...

ATI Rage 128Pro
nV Riva TNT2 Pro
GeForce 4 TI 4200
GeForce 6600
GeForce 8800Ultra

Sin noch nich so viele gewesen... An Grakas war ich immer recht sparsam... Meine nächste wird dann vllt. eine HD5870, vllt. auch erst die Nachfolge-Generation. Kommt immer drauf an was ich zu der Zeit spiele und ob ich das Geld für über hab^^


----------



## cannabis (13. August 2009)

Es fing an mit einer...

ATI 9250 SE 
ATI 9800 Pro
ATI 2600 Pro
ATI 9700
Nvidia 7050
ATI X700 Pro 128
Nvidia 8600 GT passiv
ATI 3850 OC 
Nvidia 7600 GT
ATI 3300
ATI 4850 Golden Sample
ATI 4870
ATI X700 Pro 256
Nvidia 6600 GT
ATI 3450

Ich weiß ist teilweise n komisches hoch und runter...kommt immer drauf an was ich grad schön finde und ob ich grad Lust auf zocken hab


----------



## OdlG (13. August 2009)

Puh, habt ihr alle viele... ich gucke mal bei mir:

*TNT2 32MB* (nur sehr kurz, bin ja noch nicht so alt, dass ich das damals genutzt hätte^^)
*GeForce 4 MX440* - ohne scheiß die inkompatibelste Karte der Welt xD
Saphire *Radeon 9200SE* zu Ostern 2000 glaube ich...
*Radon 9600Pro
X1600Pro
X1900GT
8600GT XXX
8800GTS 640MB
GTX280
GeForce 8200* onBoard-Chip (ist tatsächlich meine neueste Grafikerrungenschaft)


----------



## OdlG (13. August 2009)

OdlG schrieb:


> Puh, habt ihr alle viele... ich gucke mal bei mir:
> 
> *TNT2 32MB* (nur sehr kurz, bin ja noch nicht so alt, dass ich das damals genutzt hätte^^)
> *GeForce 4 MX440* - ohne scheiß die inkompatibelste Karte der Welt xD
> ...



Und JA, Gothic hat bei mir immer Hardwareveränderungen hervorgerufen 

Hups, den Doppelpost wollte ich nicht... sollte Edit werden xD


----------



## RedBrain (13. August 2009)

*S3*
3x S3 Trio PCI Grafikkarten bis 2 MiB

*Nvidia*
Riva 128 mit 8MB VRAM PCI (Defekt)
Geforce 2 MX 400 AGP (Defekt)
Riva TNT 2 M64 AGP (32MB)
Geforce 7900GS AGP (Defekt durch Fehlproduktion -> Extrem schwere Grafikfehler)

*3Dfx*
3Dfx Voodoo 3 3000 AGP 16MB SD-RAM

*ATi*
Radeon 9200SE AGP von Sapphire
Radeon 9500 Pro von Sapphire
HD4670 512MB PCI-e von Gainward


----------



## Shi (13. August 2009)

*Update* bald kommt meine HD4730^^


----------



## HolySh!t (13. August 2009)

Sis irwas(aus den jahre 1997)
Club 3d 8600gts256mb(durchgeschmorrt -.-)2007...jepp hab 10jahre mit der sis ausgehalten  RIP 8600gts
Asus 8400gs512mb obwohl 256mb auf der packung steht...sagt schon alles über die karte aus(vom kolegen als ersatz der kürzlich verschmorrten 8600gts...schrott ding...da is die sis noch schneller)2009
In ca. 1-2wochen Gainward gts250 1024mb-Green


----------



## Wargrown (13. August 2009)

AGP:

Geforce 4 MX 400  
Geforce FX 5200 
Geforce FX 5600
ATI Radeon 9500 @ 9700 (freigeschaltet und übertaktet) 
Geforce 6600 GT

Bald PCI-E:
Saphirre Radeon TOXIC 4870 1024MB


----------



## SnowmanSW (13. August 2009)

nVidia GeForce 6200
nVidia GeForce 8800GTS 512MB
ATI Radeon HD4890 1024MB


----------



## Clastron (13. August 2009)

nVidia GeForce 9800 GTX
ATI Radeon HD4850


----------



## DrSin (14. August 2009)

Ati Rage Fury Maxx
Matrox Mil. 400
Voodoo 3 3000
GeForce 3 Ti 500
Radeon 9500
Radeon 9800XT (9800se freigeschaltet mit anderem Bios)
GeForce 6600GT
GeForce 6800 Ultra
GeForce 7600GT (Notebook)
GeForce 8800GT
Ati HD4850
Ati HD4870


----------



## axel25 (14. August 2009)

SIS 3D 8Mb (?) im Laptop.
ATI Radeon 9250 
ATI Radeon 9250
ATI Radeon X1650 Pro AGP von HIS
ATI Radeon HD2600XT AGP von HIS
Nvidia GeForce 9800GTX+ von Zotac


----------



## lalaker (14. August 2009)

Matrox Mystique
Matrox m3D (Vorläufer des Kyro Chips)
Ati Rage (k. A. welche genau)
Voodoo 2 (8 MB)
Nvidia Riva TNT
Hercules Prophet 4500 (Kyro II)
Ati 8500
Ati 9000
Ati 9100
Ati 9200
Ati 9600XT
Radeon 9500pro
Radeon 9700pro
Radeon 9800pro
Nvidia 6600GT
Nvidia 6800LE
Nvidia 6800GT (letzte AGP-Grafikkarte)
Nvidia 6800GT (diesmal PCIe)
Nvidia 7600GT
Ati 1950pro
Nvidia 8800GT
Nvidia 8800GTS
Ati 4870

Das Ganze auf mehrere PCs verteilt.


----------



## On/OFF (14. August 2009)

irgend eine Maxtor mit 1mb Ram , erinnere mich nicht mehr


ATI 9700 Pro
Nvidia 5900 Ultra getauscht gegen die 9700 Pro
ATI X800 XT Pro
Nvidia    2x 7950 GX2 -   voll der Reinfall   ^^
Nvidia    GTX 280


----------



## labernet (14. August 2009)

sis mit 8mb ram (glaub ich)
riva tnt
asus geforce 3 (nix TI oder sonst was)
msi geforce 5200
msi geforce 5700
msi geforce 6600gt
saphire radeon 2600pro
xfx 8600gts (pcie ab hier)
palit geforce gtx 260

zukunft:

 radeon hd 5870 vllt?


----------



## sinthor4s (14. August 2009)

Agp:
ATI Rage 128 (ka)
ATI Rage 128 Pro (ka) (H)
Nvidia FX5200 (XFX) (x) (H)

PCI-E:
Nvidia Geforce 6600GT (ka) (H)
ATI X1600Pro (OEM)
Nvidia Geforce 7300GS (MSI)
Nvidia Geforce 8800GT (Leadtek) (x) (H)
ATI Radeon HD4870 512MB (MSI)
Nvidia Geforce GTX260-216 (EVGA) (x) (H)

Die wenigstens der Karten hab ich mir gekauft und die Meisten haben es auch nie in den Hauptrechner geschafft xD
(x) Selber Gekauft und net geschenkt bekommen
(H) waren sogar mal im Hauptrechner

MFG


----------



## Tom3004 (14. August 2009)

9500 GS 
Zotac GTX 275


----------



## atze (14. August 2009)

AGP:

ATI Rage Pro 128
Nvidia GF 5700 LE

PCI-E:

Nvidia GF 8600GT+ von XpertVision
Nvidia GF 9600GT von Zotac
Nvidia ENGTX 260 TOP von Asus

Aktuell:

Nvidia 295GTX von Zotac (bin seeeehr zufrieden mit der Karte )


----------



## Seminator (14. August 2009)

Alles fing an mit einer Nvidia Riva, dann folgten:

eine Nvidia 6200
eine 8400 GT im Laptop
eine GTX 280, ging vor ein paar Tagen kaputt und wurde gegen eine
GTX 275 getauscht (gegen meinen Willen) und nun werkelt eine 
GTX 285 in meinem PC.


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2009)

Mhm,

GeForce 2 MX 400 64MB
GeForce 4 TI 4200 128MB von Gainward
ATI Radeon X800 Pro 256 MB
GeForce 8800 Ultra 768 MB
GeForce GTX 285 2GB von MSI


----------



## JackOnell (15. August 2009)

Jetzt GTX 275 
Vor 4 Wochen noch ne 8800 Ultra
und in nem 486 ne Dicke V seven mirage Hoffentlich richtig geschrieben


----------



## kenji_91 (15. August 2009)

TNT2
Ati Radeon 9600 
Geforce 6800 ULTRA
Geforce 9800 GTX+


----------



## DonBes (15. August 2009)

irgendeine 6000er GF weis gar nicht mehr was...
PoV GF 7600 GT
PoV GF 7800 GT
Leadtek GF 7950 GT
Palit 9600 GT
Gainward 9800 GTX+
Gigabyte GTX260
Gigabyte GTX280
XFX GTX285

Wenn ich das so grad aufzähle fällt mir erst auf,dass es ja doch en paar waren


----------



## Marguth (15. August 2009)

geforce 5200
geforce 7300
geforce 8600
geforce 260


----------



## Professor Frink (23. August 2009)

1. intel Chipsatz
2. anderer Intel Chipsatz
3.FX 5500
4.8800 GT
5. GTX 275
6. GTX 275 AMP
7. Revival meiner 8800 GT als Physx karte


----------



## AlterKadaver (26. August 2009)

Geforce 2 MX 400
ATI Radeon 9600
ATI Radeon X1950 Pro
Geforce 8800 GT


----------



## Icke&Er (26. August 2009)

9800 Atlantis (AGP)
X800 (PCIe)
8600 GT 1GB GDDR2
ATI 4850 512MB GDDR4
GTX 260 (216 Unifields 65nm)

folgen soll: DX11 Karte via ATI 5xxx

MFG


----------



## thysol (26. August 2009)

Radeon 9250
Geforce 8700M GT
Sapphire Radeon HD 4870


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (26. August 2009)

Da ich nicht mehr weiss wie meine ersten X Grakas hießen, fange ich mal bei der Geforce an:

Geforce 2 MX
Geforce 4 MX 
Geforce 4 ti 4200
Geforce 5700 Ultra
Geforce 6600gt AGP
2xGeforce 6600GT PCIe
Geforce 7900GS
ATI x1950 Pro
ATI 2900GT
2xHD 3850
HD 4850
HD 4870
HD 4890

Über meine alten karten weiss ich nur noch, das ich auch mal 1MB Karten hatte, ausserdem hatte ich mal diese Hersteller:

Diamond, Hercules, 3DFX usw.


----------



## cami (26. August 2009)

hmm.. *nachdenk*

voodoo 2
2x Nvidia NX7800GS
Ati 2600 XT
Nvidia 250 GTS
Nvidia 260 GTX
Nvidia 295 GTX
Ati 4830

Das waren sie schon ^^


----------



## nuh81 (26. August 2009)

eine gute Frage, was hatte ich nochmal

Nvidia 2 MX
Nvidia 4 MX 
Nvidia 6800 LE
Nvidia 8400 GT
Nvidia 8500 GT
Nvidia 8800 GS
Nvidia 8800 GTS
Nvidia 8800 GTX
ATI 4870
Nvidia 260 GTX
Nvidia 280 GTX
Nvidia 285 GTX


----------



## dodo88 (26. August 2009)

1. so ne sis onboard graka 32mb ^^
2.geforce fx 5200
3.geforce 8600gt
4.geforce 9600gt
5.radeon hd 4850

und jetzt ne radeon hd 4890 toxic


----------



## Fr33dom (27. August 2009)

SIS 6326 8MB
Maxi Gamer Xentor 32 - Riva TNT 2 Ultra 175Mhz/183Mhz 32MB
Leadtek Winfast Geforce 2 MX 400 64 MB
MSI Geforce 4 Ti 4200 128 MB
EVGA Geforce 7900GT 256MB
EVGA Geforce 8600GTS (Austausch für defekte 7900GT) 512 MB
Asus Geforce EN8800GT 512 MB
Asus Geforce ENGTX 275 896 MB


----------



## Bimpf (27. August 2009)

geforce 2 mx  400
geforce fx 5200 
sapphire mit ac kühler radeon 9800pro
xfx gtx 260 black edition-> kaputt wie sehr viele BE
gainward gtx275gs als ersatzleistung von alternate :p


----------



## Ahab (27. August 2009)

Ahab schrieb:


> RIVA TNT2 32 MB
> Geforce 4Ti 4200 128 MB
> Geforce FX 5600 128 MB
> Geforce 7600 GT 256 MB
> ...



ma updaten hier... ne GTX 260-216. von palit dit jute stück


----------



## msix38 (27. August 2009)

GF MM4 
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
NV XFX 8800 GT (SLI)
NV XFX GTX 260 BE


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. August 2009)

Aktualisierte Liste (nach eingehender Recherche)

- *CGA/Hercules Kombikarte* eines Siemens-PC (ka. wieviel VRam ???)
- NoName VGA mit *Tseng ET3000* Chip mit 512KB 
- *ELSA S3 Virge DX* mit 2MB 
-     zu oberer Karte später eine *3dfx Voodoo* mit 4MB von Guillemot
- *3dfx Voodoo Banshee Maxi Gamer Phoenix* mit 16MB von Guillemot
- *NVidia Riva TNT2 Ultra* mit 32MB von Creative
- *NVidia GeForce 2 MX DDR* mit 32MB von Creative
- *NVidia GeForce 4 MX440* mit 64MB von MSI
- *NVidia GeForce 4 TI 4200* mit 128MB von MSI
- *GeForce FX 5200* mit 128MB (kurzzeitig als Austausch für Ti 4200)
- *ATI Radeon 9600 SE* mit 128MB
- *ATI Radeon 9600 XT* mit 128MB
- *NVidia GeForce 6800 LE* (freigeschalten auf 6800) mit 128MB - Hersteller ist mir entfallen 
- *NVidia GeForce 7800 GS* mit 256MB
- *ATI Radeon X1950 PRO* mit 256MB von GeCube
- *ATI Radeon HD 3850* *IceQ *mit 512MB von HIS
- *NVidia GeForce GTX 260* mit 896 MB von Sparkle

UPDATE:
- *NVidia GeForce GTX 460 Sonic* mit 1GB von Palit

Ich glaub die Liste ist jetzt komplett


----------



## RonnieHornschuh (29. August 2009)

Matrox Millenium G200
Geforce 8400 GS
ATI Radeon 4850
Geforce GTX 275


----------



## Tig3r0023 (29. August 2009)

- Onboard mit 32Mb 
- Ati Radeon 9600(128MB)
- Nvidia Geforce 6600 GT(128MB) (Ist meine Ati abgeraucht...)
- 2x Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS (648MB) SLI
- 2x Nivida Geforce GTX285 SLI (1024MB)


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (3. September 2009)

Onboard irgendwat
Hercules 3D Prophet 4000xt 64mb mit Kyro 2 Chip
Nvidia geForce 440mx
ATi 9600 256mb
ATi 9500 @ 9700 pro
ATi 9800 pro
Nvidia 7600GT
Nvidia 8800GTS 320
Nvidia 8800GTX
Nvidia GTX280

So sollte das aussehen.


----------



## rosti (3. September 2009)

PCI

Ati Rage

AGP
GF 5200
Ati 9200
Ati 9800pro



onboard 3200 

PCI-E

GF 6800GT
GF 7600gt 
ATI 4670


ATI 4870 (kommt die tage an und wird direkt eingebaut  )


----------



## -Chefkoch- (3. September 2009)

- Ati Rage (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nimmer)
- 3D Prohpet (weiß nur das es ein Kyro 2 Chip war)
- Geforce 4MX 440
- Geforce 6800
- Geforce 7600 GT
- Radeon HD 3870


----------



## God-Among-Insects (3. September 2009)

ATi Rage XL 4MB
ATi Radeon 9000pro 128MB
ATi Radeon 9200SE 64MB
ATi Radeon X300 128MB
GF 6200 128MB
GF 7900GTX 512MB
GF 8500GT 256MB
GF 9800GTX+ 512MB
GF GTX260 896MB


----------



## klyer (3. September 2009)

am anfang noch viele mit 2 oder 4 mb (marke->unbekannt )
oder auch mal eine mit 16 oder 32MB von ATI

->GeForce 6600 Extreme Edition von Asus ^^
->GeForce 8600GTS

Heut: GTX260


----------



## Aequitas (4. September 2009)

Matrox Millenium ka. wass genau
Geforce Mobile ????
Evga GTS250 SC
Evga GTX 295 CO-OP
Bfg GTX 295


----------



## Tom3004 (4. September 2009)

Bisher eine 9500GS und eine GTX 275


----------



## Intelfan (4. September 2009)

ähm die allseits beliebten 2-4MB PCI Karten
Geforce 440MX
Geforce 6200A-LE
Geforce 7500LE
GEforce 7600gt
Geforce 7800gt
Geforce 8800GTX

Und aktuell ne GTX260 und in meinem Laptop ne Mobillity Radeon 3470

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (4. September 2009)

ATI Rage 128
Nvidia MX440
ATI Radeon 9200 SE
Nvidia FX5200
ATI X1650 Pro
ATI HD3850
Nvidia GTX260-216


----------



## GPHENOM (4. September 2009)

-Nvidia Geforce MX4, AGP, 32mb
-Nvidia Geforce 6600 Gt, AGP, 64mb
-Nvidia Gefoce 8800 GTS, PCIe, 320 mb
-Nvidia Geforce GTX 260-216, PCIe, 896mb

Ich muss sagen keine der Grakas ist kaputtgegangen immer nur wegen der leistung getauscht.
Bin auf jeden fall zufrieden mit Nvidia.


----------



## Nike334 (5. September 2009)

- Nvidia Geforce 3Ti 200
- Ati Radeon 9200 Pro (o.ä.)
- Nvidia Geforce 7300GT
- Nvidia Geforce GTX260


----------



## Havenger (11. November 2009)

so in der reihenfolge wars :

ati rage pro 128 ( oder so ähnlich )
s3 pro savage ddr 32mb ( onboard totaler müll )
geforce 6600 256mb agp ( war ne gute hab sie auch geliebt )
geforce 6150se 256mb ( onboard, war aber auf nem neuen board )
geforce gtx260-192 896mb ( naja besser als die vorherige  )

hoffentlich bald : radeon 58x0 ( weis noch net welche )


----------



## kimkoma (13. November 2009)

-irgend ne Voodoo
-TNT2
-Gefrorce 4200 Ti
-Gefrorce FX5700
-Gefrorce 6800GS
-Gefrorce 7800GS Extreme Edition(damals schnellste AGP Karte)
-Gefrorce 8800GTX -> zwei davon
-Gefrorce 9800M GTS 1GB

hätte gern ne GTX275 Lightning o.a. zwei.....


----------



## BigBubby (13. November 2009)

Voodoo 2, 
Geforce 2MX, 
Geforce 4 Ti4200, 
Geforce 7800GTX, 
Geforce 8800GTX, 
Geforce 9500GT,
(Geforce GTX275), Den hatte ich nur für 2 Wochen 
Ati HD4770, 
Ati (irgend ein onboard Laptop GPU Chipsatz)


----------



## exa (13. November 2009)

exa schrieb:


> also ich hatte schon:
> 
> GF Ti-4200
> Radeon 9800 SE@Pro
> ...



ich bau mal aus: 

Asus GF 8800 GTX
Zotac GF GTX 260²
Quantum 3D Aalchemy 8232


----------



## SESOFRED (13. November 2009)

So:

MX 440
GF 6600
7950GX2
8800GT@SLI
260 GTX

Danke


----------



## geheimrat (13. November 2009)

Geforce 2 
Geforce 8500 GT
Radeon 3870 X2
Radeon 4850
Asus Radeon 4870 DK
Zotac GTX 260²
Geforce GTX 275
2. Geforce GTX 275
RAdeon HD 4890


----------



## JackBlack89 (13. November 2009)

ATI 9600 SE
ATI X800 GT
ATI X1900XT
Geforce 8800 GTX
Geforce 8800 Ultra
Geforce GTX 295


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. November 2009)

Hmm,

irgendwas von SIS mit 2MB 
Voodoo mit 8MB 
Riva TNT 
ATI Rage (Pro Turbo)
Geforce 2 GTS 
ATI 7500 
Geforce 3 Ti250 
ATI 9200 SE
Geforce 4 Ti4200 
Geforce 4 Ti4400 
ATI 9800 Pro 128 
ATI X700
Geforce 6600GT
Geforce 6800GS 128 
Geforce 6800Ultra 256 
Geforce 7300GS 256
2x Geforce 7600GT 256 
Geforce 7800GT 256 
Geforce 7900GS 256 
2x ATI 1800XT 512 
ATI 1950 Pro 256 
GeForce 8500GT
2x Geforce 8600GTS 256
ATI HD3850 512
ATI HD3870 512
2x Geforce 8800GTS-640
2x Geforce 8800GT
2x Geforce 8800GTS-512
GeForce 9600GT
2x ATI HD4830 512
ATI HD4850 512
2x ATI HD4870 512
ATI HD4870 1024
GeForce GTX 260
2x Geforce GTX275
 ATI HD5870

ich glaube ich habe noch ein paar vergessen


----------



## Raeven (13. November 2009)

da bin ich ganz bescheiden
6600 GT
9800 GTX


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. November 2009)

ich hatte auch noch nicht sehr viele  :

Voodoo 3 - irgendwas
Geforce 4MX 420 
Geforce 6800GT
Radeon HD3870X2 (immernoch, siehe signatur)


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. November 2009)

Da sieht man mal wie viel Nvidias ihr alle hattet
Ich hatte auch 3 stück^^

-Ati Rage Pro Trbo Agp (8mb)
-Matrox Milenium (32mb)
-Geforce 5200 (64mb)
-Radeon 9200 SE (128mb)
-Geforce 6100 (onboard)
-Geforce 7600GT Fatal1ty 256mb
-Geforce 8600GT 1GB DDr 2 
-Radeon HD 2900 GT 256mb 

Ja ich weis, von 1nem GB Vram auf 256 klingt sowas von saublöd
Aber der Radeon Chip ist gefühlte 60 mal schneller !

8600GT + DDR2 + 128bit ------> 
HD 2900 + GDDR3 + 256bit ------> 

Die Karte gehöhrt wohl zu den schnellsten 256 mb Karten der Welt
Vielleicht war der Kühler der Karte kaufentscheident^^


----------



## gustavj (13. November 2009)

Hallo,

Also ich hatte auch nicht so viele wie einige hier... Macht aber nix^^

Dann will ich mal:
- GeForce 2 GTS/Pro 32 MB (meine erste und einzigste NVidia, war bei nem Komplett-PC dabei)
- Radeon 9200 128 MB (damit ging C&C Generäle um einiges besser als mit der GeForce)
- Radeon 9600 XT 128 MB von Asus, mit nem Kühler als Asus-Schriftzug (mein erster Selbstbaurechner)
- Radeon X850 XT 256 MB
- Radeon X1950 XTX 512 MB (sehr viele X'e, meine absolute Lieblingskarte, allein der Kupferne Kühlkörper unter der rot-durchsichtigen Abdeckung)
- Radeon HD 4850 512 MB (hier hat wohl die Vernunft gesiegt...)

geplant:
- Radeon HD 58x0 (am liebsten 5870, einfach weil die leiser sein soll als die 5850^^)

Gruß, gustavj


----------



## KingofKingzZ (13. November 2009)

Also... 

Radeon 9600 XT 128 MB 
Radeon X850 XT 256 MB 
9500gt 512 MB
GTX 260 896MB


----------



## Prinzpaddy (13. November 2009)

1.ATI Radeon 9600 xt mit 128 MB
und jetzt eine ATI Radeon HD 4870 mit 1 GB


----------



## Naumo (13. November 2009)

1. ati (irgendwas zu zeiten des pentium mmx)
2. ati + diamond monster (3dfx)
3. irgend ne voodoo
4. geforce 2 GTS
5. geforce 440mx
6. lange pause.. laptop halt mit irgendwas
7. palit geforce 9600GT
8. KFA² GTX 260+ <<<< aktuelle und beste gafikkarte die ich je hatte
9. KFA² GTX 275 accelero extreme
9. Gainward GTX275 golden sample


----------



## da brew (26. November 2009)

1. Riva TNT
2. Geforce 2 MX
3. Geforce 4 Ti 4200 128MB
4. Geforce 6800 LE (R.I.P.)
5. Geforce 7800GS AGP
6. Geforce 9800GT
7. Geforce GTX260


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (26. November 2009)

1. Geforce FX5200
2. Geforce 6150 SE IGP
3. Geforce 8500GT
4. Radeon HD 2600XT
5.  Geforce 9800 GTX+
6. Geforce GTX260
7. Radeon HD 4870
8. Radeon HD 5850

Jaja, hab mit meinem Zarten Alter schon ein paar gehabt. Leider ist meine GTX260 verreckt, hatte 70 - 80° C im Idle.


----------



## UnnerveD (26. November 2009)

1. GeForce 2 MX
2. Geforce 3 Ti (war eine Leihgabe)
3. GeForce FX 5200 LE (was nen Flop - nach 2 Tagen umgetauscht)
4. GeForce FX 5600 Ultra (naja...)
5. Radeon 9200 SE (durchgebrannt)
6. Radeon 9800Pro (läuft heute noch)
7. GeForce 7800GS Extreme -> XFX
8. GeForce 7900GS -> Leadtek
9. GeForce 8800GT -> XFX
10. Radeon HD4870 -> PowerColor (zu laut), danach Palit (war auf einmal aus)
11. GeForce GTX260 -> XFX
12. Radeon HD5850 -> XFX

Jedesmal wenn ich darüber nachdenke, fällt mir wieder eine neue ein, dafür hab ich eine andere vergessen . Lediglich ab der 8800GT bin ich mir sicher


----------



## Dorsi (26. November 2009)

hatte erst 3:

radeon 9250 was ne krücke 

sapphire x1650pro, wie ich diese karte damals geliebt habe 

zurzeit ne G 210 

aber bald kommt ne hd4670 oder hd4770^^


----------



## psyphly (26. November 2009)

Voodoo Rush
Voodoo 3 3000
Geforce 2MX
Geforce 2GTS
Geforce 2Ultra
Geforce 3Ti500
Geforce 4Ti4200
Geforce FX5700 Ultra
Geforce 6600GT
Geforce 7800GTX
Geforce 8800GT
Geforce 260GTX
Ati Moblity Radeon 4870X2

und dazwischen immer mal wieder ein paar testkarten ala rage128,mx480 usw.


----------



## Sesfontain (26. November 2009)

NV 6200LE
Sis Xabre 400
GTX285 1Gb von Gainward


----------



## Jan565 (26. November 2009)

1. Radeon 9000 - onboard damals
2. FX5700LE 256mb/256bit von XFX, extrem selten das teil - leider durcheschmort
3. X700 - einfach eine lame krücke
4. 6600GT - ging einiger maßen
5. X800GT - mir leider Kaputt gegangen
6. 6600 - Übergangskarte
7. GeForce 2 GTS 32MB - weil ich keine andere hatte xD
8. 7800GTX SLi - hatte ich mal ausgeliehen
9. 6200LE - war im komplett rechner meiner eltern
10. X550 - auch eine übergangs Karte
11. 8800GTS - einfach nur göttlich, in benutzung
12. 8800GTS - als SLi, auch immer noch in benutzung

hoffentlich bald:

13. HD5870


----------



## psyphly (26. November 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> NV 6200LE
> Sis Xabre 400
> GTX285 1Gb von Gainward



die Xabre 400 hättest du behalten können, kaum ein unterschied zur GTX285


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (21. März 2010)

ob´s chronologisch 100%ig stimmt sei dahingestellt ^^


3dfx voodoo 3 (hab ich noch)
3dfx voodoo 5 (hab ich noch 2x ^^)
 ati 7000er
ati 8500er allinwonder (müsste noch irgendwo rumfliegen)
ati 9200
ati 9250
ati mobility radeon 9700
ati 9800pro 
ati mobility radeon x1600
ati x1900 gt (hab ich noch)
nV 8800GTX (im aktuellen pc)
.
.
.
??? (ROG5870 2G  oder doch GTX470/480/490 wir werden´s ja sehn )


was sonst noch rumliegt: ^^

3dfx voodoo 2 (2x aber bei einer ist ein widerstand abgebrochen  )
matrox irgendwas
gf2 mx
gf4 mx
kyro II
ati x1300
ati hd2400 crossfire^^
ati 3850
ati 3870

joa wenn mir noch was einfällt lass ich euchs wissen ^^

edit: 

nV tnt2
ati x1550
ati 3850


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (21. März 2010)

Hercules Terminator 8MB 

3dfx Voodoo 1 4MB

3dfx Voodoo Banshee 16MB

Geforce 2 MX 400 64MB

Geforce 6200SE

Geforce 8800GTS G80 640MB MSI

Geforce 8800GT G92 512MB Sparkle

Geforce 8800 GTS G92 512MB EVGA OC

ATI HD2900

ATI HD3300

ATI HD4670

XFX 5750 512MB

ATI HD4870 1GB HIS

ATI HD4890 XFX Design

ATI HD4890 Sapphire Toxic

ATI HD5870 Sapphire Vapor-X


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. März 2010)

ATI:
9250er
9500er
9600er
X800GT
X 1950
3870
3870X2
4870
4890

Nvidia

7500 GS
8400er
8600er


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

'ne Menge, soviel ist klar. Angefangen mit PCI-Karten, über AGP-Karten und nun PCIe-Karten sowie onboard-Grafik, kommt da einiges zusammen. Muss man eigentlich nicht auch die in Commodore/Amiga/Atari verwendeten Grafikchips mitrechnen? Dann wären's nochmal 'ne Handvoll mehr.


----------



## moinmoin666 (21. März 2010)

Alles vor der 
6800LE kann ich mich nicht an die Namen erinnern.
Dann kam ne OnBoard Lösung HD3300
Jetzt ne 9600GT.
Und es kommt ne 5870 oder GTX 470...mal schauen.


----------



## Knuff (22. März 2010)

Geforce 4MX* 
*HIS Radeon 9550 SE
XFX Radeon 5850 BE


----------



## DarkMo (22. März 2010)

hmm,

voodoo 2
tnt2
gf 4600ti
(leihweise ne 4200ti als meine nach 8 jahren durchgeschmort is :'( )
4870
30 mins ne 9600 irgendwas ^^
und hoffentlich bald ne 5770 oder sowas in der richtung.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (12. September 2010)

- Ati Rage (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nimmer)
- 3D Prohpet (weiß nur das es ein Kyro 2 Chip war)
- Geforce 4MX 440
- Geforce 6800
- Geforce 7600 GT
- Radeon HD 3870
- Radeon HD 4890 Vapor X
- Geforce GTX470


----------



## FreshStyleZ (12. September 2010)

onboard grafikkarte
ATI Radeon X700XL 
ATI Radeon HD 5770


----------



## Creeze135 (12. September 2010)

Ich toppe euch alle, ich hatte bis jetzt ne Ati Radeon x1550 und jetzt 2 HD 4870 die im Crossire laufen 
Ist das nicht süß


----------



## Shi (12. September 2010)

Update: 

Radeon X200 onboard
Sapphire Radeon X1650 Pro 512MB DDR2 -> geht noch 
Club 3D HD3650 512MB DDR2 - Super Teil, ging auf 900Mhz Core! -> defekt
Club 3D HD4730 -> nach Kühlerwechsel defekt
Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 512, @ Kühlermod Accelero S1 R2+ Mesh + entkoppelter Lüfter + VRM-R1, werd ich nie nie nie hergeben, geht noch
Palit GTX 465 Own Design @ UV, super Teil, aktuell in Gebrauch


dann noch die ich nicht in meinem PC hatte: z.B. HD 3870X2, 8800GT, 8800GTS G92, 7800GT, 4 Ti 4600, GF 5900XT, Radeon 9000, Matrox G450, GF 2 GTS, div. OnBoard, X1600 AGP, ATI Rage....


----------



## GTA 3 (12. September 2010)

<Hab ich hier noch net gepostet ? 

1.) Vodoo 3D
2.) ATI RAGE 2D oder so
3.) Nvididia Geforce 8600 GS
4.) ATI HD5770
5.) ATI HD4200 
6.) ? (GTX 470, oder ATI HD5870 2 GB oder eine AMD HD6XXX)


----------



## DC1984 (12. September 2010)

4200 ti
6600 GT
7800 GTX
8800 GTS 512
GTX 280
HD 5870


----------



## Hatuja (12. September 2010)

Hmm, mal überlegen:

ATI mit 2 MB und PCI, Modell weiß ich nicht mehr
Voodoo2
Nvidia TNT2 M64 [MSI]
ATI All-in-Wonder Radeon 7500 [Asus]
Nvidia Geforce 2MX 200 und 400 [MSI]
Nvidia Geforce 4TI 4200, 64MB [Sparkle]
Nvidia Geforce 4TI 4200, 128MB, AGP 8x [PNY]
Nvidia Geforce 5700 [Pont of View]
ATI Radeon X700 Pro [Sapphire]
ATI All-in-Wonder X800 [ATI]
Nvidia Geforce 6600GT [MSI]
Nvidia Geforce 7800GT [Gigabyte]
Nvidia Geforce 8800GT [Gigabyte]
Nvidia ION (Geforce 9300 glaub ich) [Zotac]
Nvidia Geforce GTX260 [Gigabyte]


----------



## Jan565 (12. September 2010)

ATi Radeon 9000 IGP
GeForce 5700LE
GeForce 6600GT
ATi Radeon X700
ATi Radeon X800GT
GeForce 2 GTS
GeForce 8800GTS
ATi Radeon 5850

Ja sogar in der Reihenfolge.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. September 2010)

Meine erst war 1992 ne Win fast, beschleuniger Karte mit 512KbVRam
Ne S3 mit Permedia2 Chip:
Fire GL Pro 4MBVram:
Voodo 3000:
Voodo 5500:
NV 4600Ti:
ATI 9800Pro:
NV8600GT:
NV9800GT:
ATI4890:
NV479:
DAs sind jetzt nur einige nicht alle.


----------



## Bloodhour86 (12. September 2010)

Meine Grakka Geschichte :

Geforce 2 MX 400
Geforce 4 MX 440
Geforce 3 Ti 500
Geforce 4 Ti 4200 64 Mb
Geforce 4 Ti 4200 128 Mb
geforce FX 5950 Ultra
Geforce Fx 5900 Xt
7800 GT -> SLI
ATI X800 Pro
ATI X1800 XT
ATI X1950 Pro
AtI HD 4870 512 
ATI HD 4870 1024
ATI 4890 1024 aktuell im 2. rechner
9800 GTx
9500 GT
8800 GT
HD 4870 X2
GTX 275 GS 
GTX 470 Aktuell

ReihenFolge stimmt nicht ganz


----------



## PsyMagician (13. September 2010)

Meine fällt da etwas bescheidener aus:

Ati Rage 128
Intel i740
3Dfx Voodoo2
Gforce 2 
Gforce 2 MX 400
Gforce Ti 4200
Gforce N 6200
ATI Radeon HD4200 (Onboard)
Gforce GTX 260 Black Edition (Aktuell)


----------



## wari (14. September 2010)

Ohje, die genauen Bezeichnungen bekomm ich wohl nichtmehr hin 

-s3 Virge ( ? ).. War in meinem ersten fertig Pc drinne, müsste 97 gewesen sein... damit konnte ich dann grad so Resident Evil spielen, ueberall waren schwarze Ränder 

-danach folgten voodoo 1, Riva TNT, Voodoo 3, Geforce I  und die erste anstaendige Radeon, kP mehr wie die hieß..

-2003 dann ne völlig ueberteuerte Radeon 9800 pro mit 512 mb Ram, welche ich Ende 2008 aufgrund Altersschwächen wechseln musste ..

- Zur Zeit ne HD 4850, wird aber im Herbst durch ne HD 6xxx ausgetauscht...


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. September 2010)

readon 9800, 6600GT 128MB DDR, 7600GT kA DDR? RAM?, 8800GT 512MB DDR?, 9600GT 1GB GDDR3, HD5770 1GB GDDR5


----------



## Perry (22. September 2010)

Noname Geforce 2 MX
Hercules Radeon 9800 Pro 128 MB
Saphiere Radeon 9200 64MB
Sparkle Geforce 8800 GTS 320 MB
aktuell Palit Geforce 470 GTX

Ist echt nicht viel wenn ich mir manch andere Liste so anschaue.


----------



## robbe (22. September 2010)

Irgendne Onboard
Radeon 9550 
Radeon 9800Pro
Geforce 6600
Radeon X700
Geforce 9600GT
Radeon HD4890


----------



## sethdiabolos (22. September 2010)

Radeon 8500 LE 64MB
Radeon 9600 128MB
Radeon 9800SE 128MB
Geforce 6600GT 128MB
Radeon X800pro@XT 256MB
Geforce 7900GT 256MB
Radeon X1950XT 256MB
Geforce 8800GTS 320MB
Geforce 8800GT 512MB
Radeon HD 4870 512MB
Radeon HD 5850 1024MB


----------



## Fl_o (22. September 2010)

Geforce 8400
Geforce 8800GT
Geforce 9800GT
Geforce ENGTX260
Geforce SOC GTX 470


----------



## Schmicki (22. September 2010)

Bei mir ging es 1999 los mit einem Komplettsystem. Eingebaut war eine:
Diamond SpeedStar A70 SiS 6326 8 MB (Hauptsache ein Bild )

Dann noch ein Komplettsystem. Aber ich weiss nicht mehr, was da eingebaut war. 

Danach ging es zügig weiter mit:
 FX5200 128 MB (Schrott)
Mobility Radeon 9700 128 MB (war eine tolle Notebook-Graka)
Sapphire X1600XT 256 MB (Mist)
PNY 8800GTS 320 MB (teuer)
Zotac GTX260 AMP² 896 MB 
Club 3D 9800GT Green 1024 MB (sparsam)


----------



## AeroX (22. September 2010)

7500le 256mb
8600gt 512mb 
gtx 275 17_ _mb

im 2t Rechner: 
8800gtx (leider gestorben)
hd5770 oder gtx 260


----------



## Infin1ty (22. September 2010)

Hier mal meine 

Radeon 9700 Pro
8800 GT
GTX260 (tot)
Radeon 5850 (tot)
GTX260 (verkauft)
Radeon 5850


----------



## david430 (22. September 2010)

Meine Liste ist gemessen an Euren sehr überschaubar! 

1.) nVidia Geforce 7600 GS
2.) nVidia Geforce 8800 GT
3.) nVidia Geforce GTX260
4.) nVidia Geforce GTX460

Zwar gabs noch onboard-Grafikkarten, aber was das für welche sind, weiß der Teufel.^^


----------



## Witcher (22. September 2010)

1. Riva TNT 2
2. Radeon 9600
3. Radeon x1300
4. Nvidia 8600gs
5. Nvidia GTX 260
6. Radeon 4870 512mb
7. Radeon 4870 1gb Vapor X
8. Radeon 4890 1gb Vapor X
9. Radeon 5770 1gb Club 3d


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. September 2010)

HD 5850
GTX 285
8800 GTS 512
8800 GTS 640
8800 GTX
7800GT
7900GT
9800GT
x 800
Geforce 4 Ti
Bald noch : 3870 und HD 5870 .


----------



## Re4dt (22. September 2010)

HD5770
9800GT
HD5870
Readon 1150 *fail*
und Onboard grafik


----------



## bfgc (22. September 2010)

Hersteller unbekannt ,eine wahnwitzig schnelle 512kb SVGA-Grafikkarte in meinem 386DX40 
ATi Mach 64 (kA. mehr welche,ehrlich  )
Matrox Mystique ,mit mächtigen 2MB SGRam (leider nie das Upgrade-Kit auf 4MB gekauft  )
GeForce Ti4200
GeForce 6600 GT 
GeForce 7800 GS 512MB
GeForce 8800 GTX 768MB
GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB
GeForce GTX 280
GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512MB Top
ATi Radeon HD4890 Vapor-X
GeForce GTX 275 1768MB Lightning
GeForce GTX 260-216
GeForce GTX 480 AMP!
.....

....comming up next,maybe Geforce GTX 460 or AMD "HD6770"


----------



## bulldozer (22. September 2010)

MSI GeForce 4 Ti 4200
Galaxy GeForce 6800 GT
Zotac GTX 260 (erste Rev, mit 192 Shader)
Palit GTX 460 Sonic (bald mit ner 2ten im SLi)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2011)

Diverse ATI Mach 64, Rage II / III Expert 2000, S3 Trio, TNT / TNT Vanta, Geforce 256 / II / III alle Varianten, MX / MX 2 / MX 200 / 400, Radeon 9700 / 9800, Vodoo alle Modelle bis auf die 5xxx, NV 5900XT, 4600, 6800 GT, NV 7800, 8800 GTS alle Modelle, GTX 260 und noch einige mehr.
Aktuell im Besitz:
ATI Mach 64 PCI, ATI 3D Charger ( Rage II + DVD ), ATI Rage XL, 3 x Radeon 7000 ( 32 / 64MB ), 2 x ATI Rage Pro Turbo, Radeon 9550, 2 x Geforce MX 400 / 200, FX 5200, Geforce 2 Ti, Matrox 550 Millenium, GTS 250 und GTX 285


----------



## Dommerle (15. Januar 2011)

ATI Radeon X700SE 256MB (Sapphire)
nVidia GTX 470 1280MB (EVGA)
nVidia GTX 570 1280MB (EVGA)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Boah, alle aufzuzählen wie meine geschätzter Kollege Spille würde mein Zeitbudget sprengen. Daher hier chronologisch die wichtigsten aus dem Hauptrechner:



Neue Liste (Anfang 2011).

Hauptrechner:


 Nvidia Riva 128 ZX (8 MiB, AGP2x, onboard, Ende 1998)
 3dfx Voodoo3 3000 (16 MiB, AGP2x, Mitte 2000)
 Nvidia Geforce3 Ti-200 (64 MiB, AGP4x, Ende 2001)
 Nvidia Geforce4 Ti-4200 (64 MiB, AGP4x, Mitte 2002)
 Nvidia Geforce FX 5900 (128 MiB, AGP8x, Ende 2003)
 Ati Radeon 9800 Pro (128 MiB, AGP8x, einen Monat später)
 Nvidia Geforce 6800 Vanilla (128 MiB, AGP8x, Anfang 2005)
 Ati Radeon X1800 XT (512 MiB, PCIe, April 2006)
 Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTX (768 MiB, PCIe, November 2007)
Ati Radeon HD 4870 (512 MiB, PCIe 2.0, Herbst 2008; lief im Wechsel mit der 8800 GTX)
 Nvidia Geforce GTX 280 (1.024 MiB, PCIe 2.0, Januar 2009)
*Ati Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X (1.024 MiB, PCIe 2.0, Januar 2010) aktuell*
_2011: Nvidia Geforce GTX 580?_


"Randgedöns" für die Retro-Rechner und in Kisten:


3dfx Voodoo Graphics (4 & 6 MiB, PCI)
3dfx Voodoo2 SLI (2x 12 MiB, PCI)
3dfx Voodoo3 2000 (16 MiB, PCI)
3dfx Voodoo3 3500 TV (16 MiB, AGP2x)
3dfx Voodoo4 4500 (32 MiB, PCI, leider defekt)
3dfx Voodoo4 4500 (32 MiB, AGP4x)
3dfx Voodoo5 5500 (64 MiB, diverse AGP & PCI)
3dfx Voodoo5 6000 (128 MiB, "AGP2x")  
Ati Rage Fury MaXX (64 MiB, AGP4x)
Ati Radeon (32 & 64 MiB, AGP4x)
Ati Radeon 7500 (64 MiB, AGP4x)
Ati Radeon 8500 (64 MiB, AGP4x)
Ati Radeon X1950 XTX (512 MiB, PCIe x16)
Ati Radeon HD 2900 XT (512 MiB, PCIe 2.0)
Ati Radeon HD 3850 (1.024 MiB , PCIe 2.0)
Ati Radeon HD 4890 (1.024 MiB, PCIe 2.0)
Ati Radeon HD 5750 (1.024 MiB, PCIe 2.0)
Nvidia Geforce4 MX-440 (64 MiB, AGP4x)
Nvidia Geforce4 Ti-4600 (128 MiB, AGP4x)
Nvidia Geforce FX 5950 Ultra (256 MiB, AGP8x)
Nvidia Geforce 7300 GS (256 MiB, PCIe x16)
Nvidia Geforce 7800 GT (256 MiB, PCIe x16)
Nvidia Geforce 7900 GTX (512 MiB, PCIe x16)
Nvidia Geforce 8800 Ultra (768 MiB, PCIe x16)
PowerVR Kyro (32 MiB, AGP4x)
PowerVR Kyro 2 (64 MiB, AGP4x)
S3 Savage 2000 (32 MiB, AGP4x)
S3 Chrome S25 (512 MiB, PCIe x16)
S3 Chrome S27 Multichrome (2x 128 MiB, PCIe x16)
S3 Chrome S27 Low-Profile (256 MiB, PCIe x16)
S3 Chrome 430 GT (256 MiB, PCIe x16)
S3 Chrome 440 GTX Multichrome (2x 256 MiB, PCIe x16)

... und noch viele weitere, die mir gerade nicht vorm geistigen Auge herumschwirren. Inklusive Dopplungen einiger Karten (Herstellerdesigns). Die unzähligen kurzzeitig geliehenen Karten erwähne ich besser nicht ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Witcher (15. Januar 2011)

Update:

1. Riva TNT 2
2. Radeon 9600
3. Radeon x1300
4. Nvidia 8600gs
5. Nvidia GTX 260
6. Radeon 4870 512mb
7. Radeon 4870 1gb Vapor X
8. Radeon 4890 1gb Vapor X
9. Radeon 5770 1gb Club 3d 
10. 2 x Radeon 5770 1gb Club 3d
11. Radeon 6850 1gb (Sapphire)


----------



## pagani-s (15. Januar 2011)

die im uralt pc und 3 weitere weiß nicht
aber so über die jahre...
2x gefore 4 4200 ti 64mb
ati 9200se 128mb 
2x geforce 256 32mb
ati 9800se 256mb
geforce 6600 128mb
geforce 6800 128mb
geforce 7950gt 256mb
geforce 8600gs 512mb
geforce 8800gts 512mb
geforce 8800gts gs glh 1024mb
2x gtx 285 1024mb sli

onboard ati 3200
ati 3300
ati 4200----( alle 3 nicht zu unterschätzen bei der gamingleistung)


----------



## Blade_Runner (15. Januar 2011)

meine GraKas

irgend eine 4MB Elsa
Riva128
RivaTNT
Geforce2GTS
ASUS Geforce 4 TI 4200
GeforceFX 5900
Geforce 6600
POV Geforce 7800
XFX Geforce 7900
POV Geforce GTX260
PNY Geforce GTX460

Die einzelnen Hersteller weiß ich nicht mehr alle


----------



## Loby (15. Januar 2011)

Geforce 2MX
Geforce 4MX
Geforce Ti 4200
Gainward Geforce 5900xt
Leadtek Geforce 6800
POV Geforce 6800 Ultra
Gigabyte 6600GT
Leadtek 6600GT
Radeon 9800pro
Radeon x700 pro
ATI Radeon x800xt
Geforce 7600GT
Radeon 2400HD
MSI 7800GTX
7900 GX 2
Gecube 1800gto
Palit 1950GT @ Pro
Sapphire 3850
MSI 3870
Powercolor Radeon 4850
Sapphire Radeon 4870 
Leadtek 8600 GTS
8800 GT
8800 GTS G92
Sapphire Radeon 5770


----------



## Schrotti (15. Januar 2011)

Irgendeine OAK mit 256kbyte Speicher anno 1990

Tseng Labs ET4000 W32/P
Hercules Videologic
Matrox G200 + 3dFx Voodoo 1 für 3D
Riva TNT und TNT2
Geforce 256
Geforce 2 GTS
Geforce 4 TI 4400
Geforce FX 5800
Geforce FX 5950
Radeon 9700
Radeon 9800
GeForce 6800 GT
GeForce 7800 GT
Geforce 8800 GTS 640
GeForce 8800 GT 512
Geforce GTX 280
Radeon HD 5850
Geforce GTX 480


----------



## Jakopo (15. Januar 2011)

Wie könnt ihr euch nur merken welche Grafikkarten ihr schon hattet? Wenn man wie ich schon seit gut 15 Jahren dabei ist, ist das doch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## Schrotti (15. Januar 2011)

15 Jahre? Ich bin schon über 20 Jahre dabei und kann mich noch gut an meine ersten PC Erfahrungen erinnern.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Januar 2011)

Jakopo schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr euch nur merken welche Grafikkarten ihr schon hattet? Wenn man wie ich schon seit gut 15 Jahren dabei ist, ist das doch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.



Man muß halt Prioritäten setzen 

Wann hat meine Freundin nochmal Geburtstag


----------



## Mr__47 (15. Januar 2011)

angefangen hats bei mir so
Asus Geforce 2 mx 400 64mb agp
geforce 6100 onboard
dann wieder ne geforce 2 mx 400 64mb (diesmal von MSI )
xfx geforce 7900 gs 512 mb ( ein herrliches teil, ging von 450mhz auf 680 ^^)
dann erst eine 9800gt und,
später dann noch eine zweite
oh mann... bald 10 Jahre ists her, als bei uns der erste Cmputer einzug erhielt ... wie ide zeit doch vergeht


----------



## TheBaum (15. Januar 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Man muß halt Prioritäten setzen
> 
> Wann hat meine Freundin nochmal Geburtstag





1. hercules 3d prophet ka wie die hieß aber hatte 32MB
2. geforce 5200 und davon wahrscheinlich 5 verschiedene weil die immer wieder drauf gegangen sind
3.MSI geforce 6200 AX512 512MB
4.leadtek geforce 6600 256 mb


----------



## LosUltimos (15. Januar 2011)

Riva TNT2 Model 64
Ati Rage 128
Geforce 5200
Ati Radeon 9800
Ati Radeon X800 Pro
Geforce 8800 gt
Geforce 9800 gtx+


----------



## Arthuriel (15. Januar 2011)

-Ati Rage 128
-Creative Geforce4 MX440
-Sapphire Radeon X600Pro (danach hatte ich kurz mal eine onboard Nvidia Geforce7025 im Einsatz, wechselte aber wieder zur X600Pro)
-Gainward Radeon HD4870 1GB GS

Über ca. 12-13 Jahre also eigentlich nur 4 Grafikkarten (onboard zählt nicht)


----------



## devon (15. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub ich hab hier noch nich gepostet:

AGP:
SIS S64 AGP <-- 1997

PCI:
ATI Rage Pro PCI <-- 2001

AGP:
Nvidia Geforce 2 MXMX 440 <--2001
Nvidia Geforce 5600 <-- 2003
ATI 9600 Pro <-- 2004

PCIe:
ATI X1900XT <-- 2006
Nvidia 8800GTX <-- 2006
Nvidia 8800GT x2 <--2007
Nvidia GTX 480 <-- 2010
Nvidia GTX 580 <-- Aktuelle


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. Januar 2011)

Vor 12 Jahren oder so hatte ich nen Pc...weis aber nicht mehr welche Karte...da drinne war.

Also meine ersten selbstgekauften.

Ati 9250 SE 
Ati 9600 Pro
Nvidia 6600Gt
Ati X800Gto
Ati X1950XT
Nvidia 8800gts 320MB
Nvidia Gtx 260
Nvidia Gtx 285
Nvidia Gtx 295
Nvidia Gtx 470

Und jetzt 2 x Nvidia Gtx 470 = Sli.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (16. Januar 2011)

Hmm.. mal überlegen 

Matrox Mystic 4MB       (Cyrix 166+)
Riva 128                    (P2 300MHz)
3Dfx Voodo 1              (P2 300MHz)
3Dfx Banshee              (P2 300MHz)
RivaTNT        (P3 450MHz)
Geforce 2 GTS             (Duron 800 - TB1333)
Geforce 4xxx               (TB 2700+)
Radeon 9800pro           (Barton 2500+)
Geforce 6800               (Barton 2500+)
Geforce 8800GTX SLI    (C2D 6750)
Geforce 285GTX           (C2D 6750 +CoreI7 920)
Geforce 570GTX           (CoreI7)

direkt mal mit CPUs


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2011)

Irgendeine ATI in meinem 1. PC  (Athlon XP 2500+)
6600GT (Athlon XP 2500+)
7600GT (Athlon XP 2500+)
8800GT (E6850)
GTX260 (E6850, Q9550)
Radeon 5850 (Q9550)
GTX260 (aber eine andere) (i7 920)
8800GTX Übergang, bald im 2. PC (i7 920)
GTX470 (i7 920) AKTUELL


----------



## sfc (16. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte anfangs einen Aldi-Rechner Anno 1999 mit ner
TNT1 Onboard
Kyro1 PCI als Aufrüstung den Aldirechner
Kyro2 AGP im ersten selbst geschraubten Rechner, ab da an nur noch eigene
Geforce 3 ti200
Geforce 4 4800
Radeon 800Xt (muss lügen bei der Bezeichung, weiß es nicht mehr so genau)
Radeon X1650
Geforce 9600
HD5770 (kurze Zeit später wieder zum Kaufprreis verkauft, da zu laut.)
GTS250 (Zweitrechner)
GTX460 (Erst Haupt, jetzt Zweitrechner)
GTX570

Müssten eigentlich alle gewesen sein. Um 2002 hatte ich das Interesse am PC verloren wegen Ausbildung usw. Ab 2006 kam das langsam wieder und ist vor einem Jahr wieder wie ein Virus ausgebrochen. Heute frage ich mich, wie ich das Interesse jemals verlieren konnte^^


----------



## Tobucu (16. Januar 2011)

FX 5900 XT 128 MB
8800 GT  1GB
Sapphire HD 4870 1GB
MSI GTX 460 Hawk
Xfx HD 5870 1GB


----------



## esqe (17. Januar 2011)

mach64->Erfahrungswert
MX460->toll
TI4400->DX8 war ne harte Nuss, nicht so toll
TI4200->gleiche Leistung, aber billig
Radeon 9200->ebenso
6600GT->Wahnsinn
7600GT->noch besser
9600GT->immer besser
GTX460->ernüchterung...

Die 9600GT(OC+1Gbyte) hat durchweg Leistung gehabt,über zwei Jahre. Ich denke, der nächste "Knaller" wird auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## exa (18. Januar 2011)

GTX460 Ernüchterung? dann hast du zu viel erwartet, das ist ein P/L Kracher gewesen


----------



## Namitu (18. Januar 2011)

AGP:
nicht mehr nachvollziehbar...

PCIe: 
Gainward Geforce 8600GT
HIS Radeon HD3850
Gainward Geforce 8800GT
??? Geforce 8800GTS 512/G92
Gainward Radeon HD4850 GS 1GB
EVGA GTX460 SC


----------



## ThePlayer (18. Januar 2011)

Meine erste richtige eine Avance Logic für den Vesa Local Bus mit 4MB.


----------



## cortez91 (18. Januar 2011)

Ich fang mal mit der ersten Karte an, an die ich mich noch erinner... vorher hatte ich mit 10-11 Jahren schon einen Laptop als ersten Rechner (gigantische 16MB RAM, 700MB Festplattenspeicher), auf dem immerhin Command and Conquer 1 auf 640x480 FLÜSSIG spielbar war  .

Und einen Pentium III 800 MhZ Rechner, der in einem riesigen Gehäuse eingebaut war!

Naja, danach gab es einen AMD Athlon 2600XP @1,92 GHz mit einer:


GeForce 5200 -> Ui war das ne Leistungssteigerung zu meiner vorherigen Gurke... hat aber nicht lange gehalten, die Karte war eh schon uralt, wie der ganze PC, dann kam die:

GeForce 7600 GS -> Mit der ich anfangs schon ein bisschen im Geschwindigkeitsrausch war, endlich konnte ich den FSX mit 25-30 FPS "genießen". Nach gerade mal 1 1/2 Jahren hat sich aber auch diese verabschiedet, danach half erstmal eine mir gerade unbekannte ATI Karte aus, die aber zum Spielen nicht gedacht war. Ein paar Monate später kam dann mein erster wirklich neuer und eigener Rechner (die Kisten vorher waren immer nur "vererbt"), da bestellte ich mir eine:

Gainward 450 GTS Golden Sample -> Und fing an mich für aktuelle Games zu begeistern, stieß in der Zeit auch auf die PCGH. Anfangs war die Leistung noch zufriedenstellend, auch wenn man keine Riesenauflösung fahren konnte und die Details runterschrauben musste, lief doch GTA IV recht flüssig und auch Metro 2033 ging auf "Mittel" klar. Das war mir aber nicht genug, außerdem wollte ich zukunftssicher fahren und gönnte mir schonmal in Vobereitung auf einen 24'' HD-Monitor eine: 

EVGA GeForce GTX 470 -> mit der ich jetzt erstmal sowas von zufrieden bin! Endlich muss man nicht mehr auf die Mindestanforderungen schauen, sondern kann bei jedem Game zuschlagen und noch dazu in fast jedem die Einstellungen fast bis zum Anschlag hochschrauben! Um diese beiden "fast" noch zu eliminieren, steht vielleicht noch ein Step-Up zur 570, oder ggf zur 560 an!


----------



## cuthbert (18. Januar 2011)

cortez91 schrieb:


> Um diese beiden "fast" noch zu eliminieren, steht vielleicht noch ein Step-Up zur 570, oder ggf zur 560 an!


Davon würde ich eher abraten. Die GTX 560 dürfte nur unwesentlich schneller sein als die GTX 470, dafür aber leiser und sparsamer. Der Unterschied zur GTX 570 mit gerade mal 25% bringt imho auch nichts. Dadurch werden jetzt unspielbare Spiele, die unter 25 Fps rumgurken auch kaum schneller (falls es sowas gibt^^). 
Ich rüste wenn dann nur bei etwa verdoppelter Leistung auf, das merkt man dann definitiv .

Meine History:
2000: Nvidia Geforce 2 MX 220 (im Aldi Rechner^^, reichte immerhin für Gothic 1)
2002: Nvidia Geforce 3 TI 200 (damit lief dann auch Morrowind und sogar noch NFS UG)
2004: ATI Radeon 9550 (Fehlkauf: kaum schneller als die GF 3, dafür aber DX9)
2004: Nvidia Geforce 6600GT (damit lief 2004 alles , leider brannte sie 2006 durch*)
2006: zwischenzeitliche Ersatzkarten: ATI Radeon 9600XT, ATI Radeon 9500pro@9700pro 
2007: ATI Radeon x1950pro (auch sehr nett und wie die 6600GT ein P/L-Sieger)
2008: ATI Radeon HD2900pro (für 130€ damals trotz misslungener Architektur gute Leistung für ihren Preis, hielt aber gerad mal 4 Wochen)
2008: ATI Radeon HD3850 (Austauschkarte für die HD 2900pro mit gleicher Performance, rennt noch bis heute, ist leise und reicht auch immer noch fürs meiste^^)

2011? Da ich zur Zeit nicht viel spiele frage ich mich, ob es sich lohnt eine neue Graka zu holen. Angesichts der gebotenen Leistung für 150€ (GTX 460, HD 6850 oder gar HD 5850) juckts mir aber schon in den Fingern.

*neulich spaßenshalber mal gebacken und in meinem System von damals (Athlon XP-M 2600+,1GB DDR1-400, Abit NF7-S v2.0) läuft das Teil jetzt wieder 

EDIT: Zwischenlösung erst mal ne gebrauchte 8800GT, immerhin ein bisschen schneller als die HD 3850.


----------



## alphap0rnx3 (18. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte nur recht wenige Graka`S 

Dazu gehören:
- eine onboard Grafik mit 8mb von i-einem URALT mobo 
- dann MSI 6200GT mit 256mb
- dann PNY 7600GS mit 512 mb (verdammt war ich stolz da drauf  )
- danach eine 8600GS auch mit 512 mb, nicht so ne derbe verbesserung, aber die 7600er ist durchgebrannt 
-dann eine 9800GTX+ von POV , die ich heute immer noch habe!

es wird folgen: eine GTX570!!!


----------



## Schleifer (18. Januar 2011)

Radeon 9700 Pro (hat als Museumsstück einen besonderen Platz in ner Ecke aufm Dachboden^^)
Radeon X800
Geforce 7900 GTO
Geforce 9800 GT (Passiv)
Radeon HD 4890  (Radeon HD 4650 im Notebook / Geforce GTS 450 im Bierkasten)
...


----------



## Clonemaster (18. Januar 2011)

Radeon 9250
Radeon 9800 pro
Radeon X1650 pro
GeForce 8800 GTS @ SLI
5770 Hawk @ CF
5870 V2

Für meine mein Alter genug


----------



## Lyran (18. Januar 2011)

ATI Rage 128
Nvidia Riva TNT2
Geforce 2MX 64MB
Mobility Radeon 7500 32MB
Radeon 9550 256MB
Radeon X1650XT 256MB
Geforce 7600GT 256MB
Geforce 8800GT 512MB
Radeon HD4650 512MB
Radeon HD4850 512MB
Radeon HD5770 1GB
Radeon HD5850 1GB

Dafür das ich "erst" seit 10 Jahren dabei bin schon relativ viel fällt mir grade auf


----------



## Rauschel (19. Januar 2011)

nvidia 440mx
nvidia 5200
nvidia 6800 Ultra
nvidia 5900 XT
nvidia 8800GT 
nvidia 8800 Ultra *
*nvidia 260 GTX
nvidia 275 GTX
nvidia 460 GTX


ATI 4250
ATI 5770
ATI 5850
ATI 5870


----------



## Hemoridé (19. Januar 2011)

Also:
1. PC. NV 5...., ne 5er serie halt, da hab ich mich nocht net dafür interressiert
Sapphire ATI 9800Pro 256MB, nach 2 guten Dienstjahren gestorben
Gainward NV 6600GT 256 MB, schnell gestorben
Point of View NV 6200AX 512MB
2.PC
NV 8600GT
PNY NV 9800GTX+
3.PC 
EVGA NV GTX 295
2x Sapphire ATIHD 5870 Eyefinity


----------



## PW1993 (19. Januar 2011)

Also an meine erste kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern ^^ aber an die :
MSi 6600GT 128MB und Asus 6600GT 256MB

Gainward 9600GT 512MB
ATI HD4850 512MB
N470GTX TFII GE


----------



## Westcoast (19. Januar 2011)

an die ich mich erinnern kann, sind folgende:

ATI X1600 Pro
ATI 5870 [powercolor pcs]
Nvidia 8800GTS G92
Nvidia GTX 280 [Zotac]
Nvidia GTX 570 [ASUS]

dann hatte ich noch onboardlösungen für Office und büroarbeiten. an die älteren modelle kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern. 
damals mit Commodore C 64, AMIGA 500, Intel 286, 386, 486, 586-Pentium I usw. grins.


----------



## X-hardware (20. Januar 2011)

Eine 
GeForce graka im ME (ka welche GeForce, jedenfalls 10 Jahre alt)
GeForce GTX 570.   (2 Wochen, dann war der Lüfter kaputt


Gruß
X-hardware


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Januar 2011)

Bohr wie geil, ein Thread wieder ganz nach meinem Geschmack 

*Private Spiele PC:*
1998 - Irgend so eine Karte für 486er DX 2 66MHz Prozessor

2003 - In meinem ersten richtigen PC vom ersten Lehrgeld gekauft steckte eine nVidia GeForce FX 5200 mit 64MB, irgendwann wurde daraus eine GeForce FX5700 LE 

2007 - Mit dem großen Gesellen Geld gab es eine Asus nVidia GeForce 7950 GT. Meine damalige Freundin wollte beim Einbauen helfen und versuchte das Bild von der Graka abzuziehen da Sie dachte das dass nur Schutz technische Funktionen hatte 

2008 bis Heute - Glub 3D ATI Radeon HD4850/ 2x CrossfireX XFX ATI Radeon HD4890 512MB/ Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5870 2GB Vapor - X (ging schnell defekt)/ als Notlösung kam kurz eine neue XFX ATI Radeon HD 4550 512MB  Silent  zum Einsatz (Mafia 2 Benchmark E) und nun heizt eine Asus Matrix Platinum ATI Radeon HD 5870 2GB GDDR5 im PC.

*PC Bauprojekt Grafikkarten:*
Für meinem Bruder - Gigabyte nVidia  GeForce4 MX 440 64MB

Mein erster AMD PC - Glub 3D nVidia GeForce 8400 GS 256MB (man war die lahm)

Bastell PC Nr. 12 - Intel Xtreme 2 Grafik on Board + Glub 3D ATI Radeon 9250 128MB (Overclocking Monster)

Grafikkarten in der Müll Ecke - 3D ATI Rage LT Pro AGP2 mit geschätzten 8MB/ nVidia Vanta LT AGP 8MB

Rackable Systems Opteron Server 2010 - ATI Rage 8MB on Board

*Laptop:*
SIS/ Via/ Intel GMA HD Grafik/ Intel Core i5 Grafik
nVidia 7900 GTX 512MB, 8800GTS 512MB, 9600GT 512MB, GT335M

und diverse andere Grafikkarten aus Laptop und Bastel PCs an die ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann.

*Nachtrag:*
Man man man wie konnte ich nur die XFX nVidia GTX285 vergessen??? Diese hatte ich vor der HD 5870 von Sapphire. War aber recht enttäuschend. Der gute alte 3D Mark 2006 ging gar nicht mehr nur noch Vantage. Und beim Übertakten mit RivaTuner kackte immer ständig der Graka Treiber ab.


----------



## pibels94 (20. Januar 2011)

joa...da kann ich nicht so ganz mithalten 

bei mir waren es nur:

-ati radeon 9200

-ati radeon 9600

-ati radeon 1650 PRO

-und seit 2008: GF 8800GTS512


----------



## cuthbert (20. Januar 2011)

GameServer, kannst du mir deine Zeitmaschine auch leihen, würd auch gern 2-3 Jahre in die Zukunft, um mir Hardware zu holen . 


GameServer schrieb:


> 2001 - In meinem ersten richtigen PC vom ersten Lehrgeld gekauft steckte eine nVidia GeForce FX 5200 mit 64MB, irgendwann wurde daraus eine GeForce FX5700 LE


Geforce 5 kam 2003 raus, auch wenn die FX5200 wirklich noch langsamer als ne 2001er Geforce 2 war^^


GameServer schrieb:


> 2004 - Mit dem großen Gesellen Geld gab es eine Asus nVidia GeForce 7950 GT.


Geforce 7950 GT kam (Ende) 2006 raus.


GameServer schrieb:


> 2005 bis Heute - Glub 3D ATI Radeon HD4850...


Die HD 4850 kam erst Mitte 2008 raus.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Januar 2011)

cuthbert schrieb:


> GameServer, kannst du mir deine Zeitmaschine auch leihen, würd auch gern 2-3 Jahre in die Zukunft, um mir Hardware zu holen .
> 
> Geforce 5 kam 2003 raus, auch wenn die FX5200 wirklich noch langsamer als ne 2001er Geforce 2 war^^
> 
> ...



Meine Zeitmaschine  Aber ich werde meine Daten Berichtigen.

Nachtrag: So ich habe meine Angaben berichtigt. Danke das du einem alten Mann noch die grauen Zellen zurecht gerückt hast. Ich war mir ehrlich gesagt mit den Jahreszahlen überhaupt nicht Sicher. Aber gut das es noch Aufmerksame gute Menschen wie dich gibt.


----------



## cuthbert (20. Januar 2011)

Hm, die Zeitmaschine wäre mir lieber gewesen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Januar 2011)

cuthbert schrieb:


> Hm, die Zeitmaschine wäre mir lieber gewesen


Kann ich gut nachempfinden 

Nachtrag:
Es gab noch Zuwachs, im  Spiele PC arbeitet nun eine Gainward GTX 570 Phantom³

Dann habe ich durch einen PC Bündle Kauf noch folgende Grafikkarte hinzu bekommen:

1. nVidia GeForce 6800 LE 128MB
2. Gigabyte R96P128DE ATI Radeon 9600 Pro 128MB
3. ATI Radeon 9100 128MB DDR - SDRAM
4. Asus A9600XT /TVD /Rev: 1.00 ATI Radeon 9600 XT 128MB
5. Leatek WinFast A380 Ultra 256MB nVidia GeForce 5950 Ultra 256MB
6. Inno 3D nVidia GeForce 6800 GT 256MB


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Januar 2011)

Dann werd ich auch mal, allerdings bekomm ich die Jahreszahlen bestimmt nichtmehr zusammen...

Meine erste Graka: eine *GeForce 2 MX* (AGP)
dann kam lange nix, Playstation und Gran Tourismo fand ich damals einfach fesselnder.

Aber dann musstes eine *Geforce 6600GT* (AGP) sein, die wurde getaktet und umgebaut, da fällt mir doch glatt der besch....  Brückenchip wieder ein.

Also schnell weiter, dannach kam eine *Geforce* *7800GS+* (AGP) von Gainward rein,
war ja eigentlich ein 7900er Chip, durfte offiziell aber nicht so heißen. Die Karte läuft heute noch im Office-Rechner, dank der Mega Kühlung bis heute ohne Umbau.

Dann der Umstieg auf PCI, erst eine *Geforce 8800GTX*, anschließend eine *Geforce 260GTX*. Allerdings war die Freude nicht so groß und schnell musste der Nachfolger, die *Geforce 285GTX* ihren Dienst antreten, nach Umbau auf einen AC Accelero Extreme läuft die Karte bis heute beim Kollegen im Rechner.

Zu guter Letzt nun eine *Geforce 470GTX*, welche nach dem Umbau auf den MK-13 Kühler einen nochmaligen Umbau auf den VF3000F bekommen hat. 

MFG


----------



## Sturmtank (21. Januar 2011)

Hmm da muss ich nachdenken, hatte schon einige
meine Erste war eine Rage 128 Pro
dann geforce 2 mx
geforce 4 mx 460
Radeon 8500
geforce 4 TI 4600
Radeon X1900GT
Geforce 8800 GT
Radeon HD 4870 1 GB
und jetzt Geforce GTX 460 1 GB

Mobil hab ich  eine Geforce 330M


----------



## Mischk@ (21. Januar 2011)

1. FX5200
2. FX5900XT glaub ich..
3. 9500GT
4. 9800GT
5. 4870 512MB
6. 5770 CF
7. GTX 470
8. bald Dual GPU NVIDIA...


----------



## falkboett (21. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann:

- Riva TNT2
- Geforce 2 MX,
- Geforce 3 200T
- Geforce 4 4200 TI,
- Geforce 5 5600 Ultra,
- Geforce 5 5900XT,
- Geforce 7600GT (war so ein passiv gekühltes Teil),
- Radeon X1950T,
- Radeon HD3850 256 MB und 512 MB
- Geforce 9800 GTX+,
- Gigabyte GTX460 OC 1GB,
- zwischenzeitlich auch noch zwei GTX470 getest (Gigabyte SOC und MSI Twin Force), wieder zurückgeschickt.

Man möge mir bitte fehlerhafte Bezeichnungen vergeben und fehlen tun bestimmt auch ein paar. Aber bin PC-Besitzer seit 1995.

MfG


----------



## tripod (21. Januar 2011)

sooo lange bin ich noch nicht "im rennen",
bzw vor einigen jahren hab ich noch fertigrechner gekauft,
und da wusste ich nicht mal was für einzelteile drinnen waren ...

aber seitdem ich selbst zusammenstelle:
8800 gtx
8800 ultra
sparkle gtx285 2gb
sparkle gtx480


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (22. Januar 2011)

ati rage 128
geforce 7950 gt (nicht mein eigener rechner gewesen)
geforce gts 250 (eigener rechner)

mfg alex


----------



## Gotteskrieger (22. Januar 2011)

S3 1MB ISA Bus
Matrox Millenium 2 MB
ATI Rage Pro
Nvidia Riva TNT2
Nvidia GF3 TI500 (Quadro 2 Pro)
ATI Radeon 7500
Matrox Parhelia
Nvidia GF4 4400TI
Nvidia GF 5500
ATI HD x1950
Nvidia GF 6600GT
Nvidia GF 8700GT
Nvidia GF 260GTX


----------



## Gotteskrieger (22. Januar 2011)

Mist meine ATI Radeon 9700 Pro hab ich vergessen!


----------



## DeaD-A1m (22. Januar 2011)

GeForce TI4200
XFX Geforce 6800GT (3x)
Zotac Geforce 7300GT 
Sparkle Geforce 9800GX2
XFX Geforce GTX 280
Evga Geforce GTX 570


----------



## Junky90 (2. Februar 2011)

1) Geforce 256
2) Geforce 3 Ti
3) Geforce 7600 GT
4) Radeon HD 4670
5) Radeon HD 5770
6) Geforce GTX 570


----------



## böhser onkel (2. Februar 2011)

Geforce 4
Saphire Raden 9800 pro
Xfx Geforce 7800 Gs
Club 3D Geforce 9800 gtx


----------



## sethdiabolos (2. Februar 2011)

SIS onboard
Radeon 8500LE 64MB
Radeon 9600nonpro 128MB
Radeon 9800SE 256MB
Geforce 6600GT 128MB
Radeon X800pro@XT 256MB
Geforce 7900GT 256MB
Radeon X1950XT 256MB
Geforce 8800GTS 320MB
Geforce 8800GT 512MB
Radeon HD 4870 512MB
Radeon HD 5850 1024MB
Geforce GTX 570 1280MB


----------



## ChrisStonehenge (2. Februar 2011)

Sapphire Radeon X1950XT 256MB
MSI Geforce 8800GT zilent 512MB
Gainward Geforce GTX570 Phantom 1280MB


----------



## STSLeon (2. Februar 2011)

Riva TNT 2 
Geforce 4400 Ti
Radeon 9600
Radeon 1900 Pro
HD 3870
Geforce GTX 260
Geforce 9400m


----------



## brotboy (2. Februar 2011)

1.) irgendwas von Hercules, so um das Jahr 2000
2.)ATI 9500
3.)ATI 9800 Pro
4.)ATI 850 XT
5.)ATI 1950 Pro
6,)ATI 3870
7.)ATI 4890
8.)NVIDIA 570 GTX


----------



## joebarnickle (2. Februar 2011)

Geforce 4 MX420
Radeon 9000
Radeon 9700 @ 9700pro
Radeon X800GTO² @ X850XT PE
Radeon X1900XT @ X1800XTX
Radeon HD 4870
Radeon HD 5870


----------



## edge1112 (2. Februar 2011)

nVidia GeForce 6800 LE
nVidia GeForce 7900 GTX
nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS (512)


----------



## Gothic1806 (3. Februar 2011)

Vodoo 3 3000 (PCI) Gibts immer noch in der Orginal Hersteller schachtel
No Name - Nvidia Geforce 2 MX hab ich auch noch

Leadtek mit dem tollen Kühler - Nvidia Geforce 4400 ( noch immer im Einsatz mit Vista 32bit im 2te Rechner mit Core 2 Duo 
Asus - Nvidia Geforce 6800 ( ruhe im Frieden ersatz siehe Zeile vorher )
 Sparkle - Nvidia Geforce 8800 Gts (G92) in der Garantiezeit verstorben

Gainward Nvidia GTS 250 1GB ( aus der RMA und ein Dankeschön an Alternate ) 

Evga GTX 570 Superclocked ( Kommt demnächst )

Mfg


----------



## art90 (3. Februar 2011)

siehe sig 



Geforce2 MX400

Radeon X800 GTO

Geforce 7600 GS

Radeon X1950 Pro

Radeon HD 4850

Geforce GTX 470 (wieder zurückgeschickt)

Geforce GTX 570 (is bestellt  )


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Februar 2011)

aaaalso...
- S3Virge irgendwas, weiß ich nicht mehr
- Voodoo2
- Geforce 256 SDR
- Radeon 9800Pro
- Radeon X1900XTX
- Radeon 4870
- Geforce 8800GT
- Geforce GTX285SSC
- Geforce GTX580

Ab der 9800Pro war auch brav alles immer am Limit übertaktet


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (3. Februar 2011)

Ein paar habe ich wohl einfach vergessen, aber ich erinnere mich noch schwach an:
-S3 S540
-Radeon 8500LE
-PoworColor 9600XT
-Connect3D X1950XT 256MB (Hitzetod 2007)
-Sapphire 3650 512MB (kurz)
-KFA² GTX260 (noch kürzer, war geliehen)
-XFX Radeon HD5850 1024MB mit Scythe Musashi


----------



## Heng (3. Februar 2011)

-Geforce Ti4400
-Radeon 9800SE
-Geforce 6800GT
-Radeon X1800XT
-Geforce 8800GT
-Geforce GTX 460


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (3. Februar 2011)

- 8600m gt
- gtx 560 ti


----------



## macskull (3. Februar 2011)

Die Grafikkarten, die ich mir bewusst gekauft habe, waren:

7800 GT (Sparkle)
8800 GTS (G92) (Leadtek)
GTX 480 AMP! (Zotac)

Davor waren es eine
GeForce 2
ATi 9800 Pro, oder Ultra, weiß ich nicht mehr genau

Mfg


----------



## watercooled (3. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte eine x800xt, dann eine 6600gt dann eine 8800gts und aktuell eine 5850.

Mfg


----------



## Kaki008 (3. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte eine HD 4350, dann HD 4650, HD 5770, HD 5850, EVGA GTX 570


----------



## AlexBW (3. Februar 2011)

Hm...ob ich das noch zusammenbringe?

- Geforce 2
- Radeon 9600 XT (?)
- Radeon 4850
- Radeon 4890 Toxic

Und hoffentlich bald eine 6950


----------



## Rail (3. Februar 2011)

geforce MX (weiss nicht mehr welche version), 4200ti 64mb, intel gma3xxx (laptop); gtx 470


----------



## jarhead1 (4. Februar 2011)

Ich hab seit 2008 (mein erster pc ) eine gt 8600 die bis Anfang 2011 ihren Dienst geleistet hat (leuft immer noch) und jetzt bin ich stolzer Besitzer einer hd 6950 2gb von Saphire


----------



## Lotz24 (5. Februar 2011)

Intel GMA xD
MSI HD 3450
Sapphire HD 3850 (512Mb)
Asus HD 4870


----------



## Zocker85 (5. Februar 2011)

Riva TNT2
GeForce 4 Titaninium 4200
Leadtek 7950GX2
Leadtek 8800 GT
KFA² GTX 275
Gainward GTX 460 GLH


----------



## mMn (7. Februar 2011)

Desktop:

RIVA TNT2
ATI Radeon 9800 XT
ATI Radeon x800 Pro
ATI Radeon x1800 XT (512MB)
Nvidia GeForce 7800 GTX (512MB)
Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS (512MB)
ATI Radeon 5850 (1024MB)


Mobile:

ATI Mobility Radeon 9000
Nvidia GeForce Go 7400


----------



## Entelodon (6. März 2011)

- ATI Radeon 9800 (Non-Pro)

hab ich vergessen...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. März 2011)

Wie konnte ich den Threat nur vergessen 

Seit wenigen Tagen wandelt das Phantom der Gainward in meinem PC und spielt das Pixeltheater von GTX570

Nachtrag:
Was für eine geile Idee für ein Produkt Video  Gleich mal Mama anrufen und fragen ob Sie die CD noch vom Phantom der Oper hat 

Nachtrag 2:
So gesagt getan hier das Video (noch nicht getestet ob es für andere Sichtbar ist)


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nCJ5jmlm4CY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (6. März 2011)

Bisher hatte ich einige No-Name Grafikkarten in diversen Komplett-PC's von A..., P... und M..........! 
Ich kann aber bei einigen nicht mehr sagen, wieviel RAM die hatten. 
Als ich anfing, meine PC's selber zusammen zu schrauben, habe ich bisher eine ATI 4650, ein GT 9800, ein GTX 260 und eine GTX 560 verbaut. Die GT 9800 und die GTX 260 habe ich aber noch. 
Die GTX 260 läuft in meinem Zweit-PC und die GT 9800 werde ich jetz wohl in unserem Drittrechner verbauen.


----------



## PaddyG2s (6. März 2011)

Bisher hatte ich nur vier Grafikkarten, unzwar:

1) ATI 1950XT (OEM Version)
2) Zotac GeForce 8600GT mit 512MB VRAM 
3) Zotac GeForce GTX285 mit 1GB VRAM und Prolimatech MK-13 Kühler 
4) Gainward GeForce GTX570 in der Phantom Version! (aktuell) 

Ich hoffe da kommen noch einige dazu 

Gru?1 Paddy!


----------



## Lorenor Zorro (6. März 2011)

Gruß die Karten die mir noch einfallen sind.

-Gforce 1
-Gforce 4
-ATI x1950pro
-Gforce 6600GT
-Gforce 8800GT
- GTx 470


----------



## i.neT' (6. März 2011)

Nvidia:
8600GT
8600GTS
8800GT
GTX285
GTX480

AMD:
X1950Pro
HD4870 x2
HD6970


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. März 2011)

ATI 9500
ATI 9800
ATI x800gt
ATI 3870
Nvidia 7300le
HD 4870
HD 4890
Hd 3870X2
HD 5870
HD 5450
Hd 3450
Nvidia 7500le
8800Gs
HD 2900gt


----------



## Iceman001 (6. März 2011)

bisher:
ATI Rage
Geforce 4 
X800GTO
ATI 5770

zukünftig.
AMD 6950


----------



## axel25 (6. März 2011)

Nachtrag meinerseits: 

Via mit 8Mb im alten Laptop
Radeon 9250 AGP
Radeon 9250 AGP
Radeon X1650 Pro AGP
Eadeon HD2600XT AGP
GeForce 9800GTX+
Geforce GTX285


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. März 2011)

Hallo,

Meine Erste.: eine 5200fx AGP... mit 256mb <--- Mein erster PC mit 1GB RD-RAM... und einen P4 
Meine zweite.: eine 6200tc PCI <---- Zweiter Rechner mit mit 2GB DDR2 Ram und einem E6320 Core 2 Duo
Meine drite.: 8800GTS 512mb G92 <---- Dito CPU, nach 2Jahren Q8300 wechsel und 4GB RAM nach 3Jahren neues MB
Meine neuste 470GTX Asus 1280mb <---- Q8300, mit 4GB 1066 DDR 2 RAM und Gigabyte Mainbord...


----------



## Papzt (7. März 2011)

Mein neustes Schätzchen...
Eine Asus ENGTX 570 DCII  
Eine gute Ablösung für mein 5850er CF


----------



## Portvv (7. März 2011)

Auf die Gefahr hin das ich schonmal hier gepostet habe...

folgende karten waren bzw. sind in meinem Besitz

Nvidia Riva 128
Nvidia GeForce 2 MX 400 (PCI)
Nvidia GeForce 4 MX 440
Nvidia GeForce 4 4200 Ti
ATI Radeon 9800
ATI Radeon 9600 XT
ATI Radeon 850 Pro
Nvidia GeForce 5700
Nvidia GeForce 6800
Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT
Nvidia Geforce 7900 GT
Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT
Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX
Nvidia GeForce 260 GTX
Nvidia Geforce 285 GTX
Nvidia Geforce 470 GTX
ATI Radeon 6870
Nvidia Geforce 480 GTX

So hoffe hab keine vergessen


----------



## p4r4 (7. März 2011)

ATI Xpert 98
Nividia Riva TNT 2
Geforce 2 MX 200
Geforce 4 MX 400
Geforce 4 Ti 4200
ATI Radeon 9800pro
Geforce 6600GT
Geforce 7600GT
Geforce GTX 260
Geforce GTX 275
Geforce GTX 570

Sind auf jedenfall die die mir einfallen ^^


----------



## Ice Man (7. März 2011)

GeForce 7950GT
GeForce GTS 8800 512MB
GeForce GTX 260
GeForce GTX 460 1GB
GeForce GTX 560 Ti


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. März 2011)

ATI mit 16mb kein Plan welche genau
PS1
PS2
2xOnboard
X1950Pro AGP
HD3870
HD4850
GTX460


----------



## Rocksteak (7. März 2011)

Nvidia (Geforce):


4 4200 Ti
5200FX
6600GT
7800GT
8800GS

ATI


4870X2


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. März 2011)

G-Force 4 TI 4200
G-Force 6600 gt (HitzeTOT)
Radeon X850XT
Saphire x1900pro 1GB
Saphire HD 4890 -Vapor X


MFG


----------



## bfgc (8. März 2011)

Hersteller unbekannt,eine wahnwitzig schnelle 512kb SVGA-Grafikkarte in meinem 386DX40 
ATI Mach 64 (kA. mehr welche,ehrlich  )
Matrox Mystique ,mit mächtigen 2MB SGRam (leider nie das Upgrade-Kit auf 4MB gekauft  )
GeForce 4 Ti4200 (Club 3d)
GeForce 6800 GT (Club 3d)
GeForce 6600 GT (Sparkle)
GeForce 7800 GS (MSI) 512MB
GeForce 8800 GTX (Asus) 768MB -G80
GeForce 8800 GTS (Asus) 640MB -G80
GeForce GTX 280 (Asus)
GeForce 9800 GTX+ (Asus Top) 512MB
ATI Radeon HD4890 (Sapphire Vapor-X)
GeForce GTX 275 (MSI Lightning) 1792MB
GeForce GTX 260-216 (Zotac²)
GeForce GTX 480 (Zotac AMP!)
GeForce GTX 460 (Asus DC1 Top) 1024MB
GeForce GTX 570 (Evga SC Backplate)


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. März 2011)

Matrox Millenium
Voodoo 2, 8MB
TNT2 Ultra
Geforce 2
Geforce 5200FX
Radeon 9800 Pro
Geforce 8800 GTS, 640MB
Geforce GTX 260
Geforce GTX 570


----------



## JawMekEf (8. März 2011)

Irgendwas 32 MB
Irgendwas 64 MB
XFX 6200 512 MB (San Andreas 800x600 flüssig )
GeForce 6600 GT 128 MB (Geiles Teil, aber leider abgeraucht 
GeForce 8400 GS 128 MB
Aktuell: HD 5770


----------



## exa (8. März 2011)

Ich liste so auf, wie sie in meinem Besitz gelangt sind:

*ATI Radeon 9800SE* (als Sapphire AIW; konnte man per Treiber zu 9800 Pro machen, leider ist der VRAM abgeraucht)
*nVidia GeForce 7600GS* (Sparkle, als Ersatz für die 9800, weil ich damals annahm, dass es die höchste für AGP sein würde... dann verkauft als die X1950Pro kam)
*ATI Radeon X1950Pro* (mit schön leisem Accelero Kühler, verkauft um Geld für den neuen Rechner zusammen zu bekommen)
*nVidia GeForce 8800GTX* (das Monstrum, von Asus mit dem "schicken" Soldaten-Aufkleber, verkauft um die GTX 260 zu finanzieren) 
*nVidia GeForce GTX260-216* (aktuelle Karte von Zotac, wassergekühlt läuft das Stück auf Niveau einer 285)
*ATI Mach64* (Zwischenkarte auf PCI, um überhaupt was machen zu können, während die 260 bei RMA war)
*Quantum3D Aalchemy 8164* (8 * 3dfx VSA-100 ftw, 64 MB pro Chip, quasi V5 6000 SLI onboard )
*ATI Radeon 9800Pro* (entgültiger Ersatz für die 9800)
*nVidia GeForce FX5700* 
*nVidia GeForce 6600GT AGP* (Karte für den Intel Retrorechner) 
*nVidia Geforce4-MX440* (Karte für mein "Goldstück")
*nVidia GeForce2 MX* (32 MB Noname; Vitrinenkarte)


----------



## Portvv (8. März 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin das ich schonmal hier gepostet habe...
> 
> folgende karten waren bzw. sind in meinem Besitz
> 
> ...



doch eine vergessen

Nvidia GeForce 7800 GS - Highend für AGP


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. März 2011)

So meine sind sehr überschaubar, bin aber auch noch nicht so lange dabei

ATI Radeon hd4870 
NVIDIA Geforce GTS250
NVIDIA GeForce gtx260-216
ATI Radeon Hd5850 2x 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX570

MFG


----------



## Mister HighSetting (9. März 2011)

Meine Liste ist noch kürzer.

GeForce 6600GT
GeForce 260 GTX
Gainward GTX 570 Phantom


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. März 2011)

Voodoo 3 irgendwas
Geforce 4 MX 420
Geforce FX 5200 
Geforce 6800 GT
Radeon HD 3870X2
Radeon HD 6970


----------



## ghostadmin (9. März 2011)

Unzählige Intel, nVidia sowie AMD IGPs. 
Ein paar kleinere AGP Karten, keine Ahnung mehr was das war...
nVidia 8400GS
nVidia 8800 GTS512
nVidia 8800 GTS512 im SLI
nVidia GTX285
AMD Radeon HD4850
nVidia GTX470


----------



## ASD_588 (10. März 2011)

S3 Trio64v2/dx
S3 Trio64V+
Nvidia Riva TNT2 64
Nvidia 6600gt agp
Ati3650agp
Ati9800 sapphire 
Und noch viele mehr an die ich mich nicht mehr errinern kannnnnnn.


----------



## PitBull (10. März 2011)

Geforce 2 MB 64mb
Geforce 5200
Geforce 5700
Ati X1800
Geforce 8800GTS G80
Geforce 8800GT Sparkle
Geforce 8800GT Gainward
8800GTS G92 Colorful
8800GTS G92 Sparkle
260GTX Gainward LE
260GTX Gainward LE
280GTX MSI
480GTX Gainward (Gaming)
8800GT (Server)

Hatte paar mal Sli  Typisch für NV Fanboy


----------



## the_pierced (10. März 2011)

Radeon X300 (irgend so ein OEM Teil)
Nvidia 8600GTS (Evga)
ATI 4870 1024 Mb (Gainward)
ATI 4870 1024 Mb (Powercolor)
ATI 5770 1024 Mb (Sapphire)
Nvidia GTX560ti TGT charged 1024 Mb (POV)


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. März 2011)

irgendne S3 
ATI Rage 128
ATI Rage 3d
Matrox Milennium MGA 2MB + Diamond Monster 3d
Vodoo Banshe
Vodoo II
Geforce 4 MX440 
Powercolor 9700 Pro
Asus X850 XT PE
Asus 8800gts
Asus ENGTX285
Zotac GTX480 !AMP


----------



## mMn (10. März 2011)

mMn schrieb:


> Desktop:
> 
> RIVA TNT2
> ATI Radeon 9800 XT
> ...



Desktop:

*S3 Trio 64+*
RIVA TNT2
ATI Radeon 9800 XT
ATI Radeon x800 Pro
ATI Radeon x1800 XT (512MB)
Nvidia GeForce 7800 GTX (512MB)
Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS (512MB)
ATI Radeon 5850 (1024MB)


Mobile:

ATI Mobility Radeon 9000
Nvidia GeForce Go 7400


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. März 2011)

ich bin auch recht überschaubar. aber ich bin billig weggekommen über die jahre
anfang onboard welche ?
geforce 6600 völlig überteuert gekauft damals 180€ ich weiss Lehrgeld
geforce 8800 gts 320mb völlig überteuert aber gut 280€ ich blöd hab die quittung verloren, war ein RMA fall der gute alte lötzin bug.1 1/2 jahre nach kauf nix Bild mehr, nie übertaktet
geforce 9800gtx+ (g92) gute karte 150€ hab ich bis heute drin.Läuft wie am schnürrchen.
bildschirm 
CRT17 leider ein 21er und ich hätte erst einen neuen gekauft wenn die röhre kaputt gegangen wäre.
TFT samsung 2032bw guter monitor ,schlieren nö,ghost nö,reaktionzeit etwa 6ms farbe zu farbe  pixper an.
farbtreue TN typisch, blickwinkel OK sofern man davor sitzt TN typisch.das einzigste was mich an diesen monitor störrt ist das er zu klein ist.

Freund von mir hatte teilweise nee ATI und ich durfte immer die treiberprobleme lösen.Seitdem halte ich nix von AMD ati treibern.Derzeitiges problem ist ati.sys bluescreen, nicht lösbar ohne einschnitte bei software, etwa falsche Sprache oder andere Späße.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. März 2011)

ATI 5870
Nvidia GTX 580


----------



## hawk910 (10. März 2011)

Voodoo 1 (liegt noch immer in der Schublade  )
Voodoo 2
Riva TNT
Riva TNT2
Geforce 256 DDR
Geforce 2 GTS
Geforce 3 TI 200
Geforce 4 4600
Radeon 9500
Radeon 9700
Radeon 9800 pro
Radeon X800 XT PE
Radeon X850 
Radeon 1950 pro
Radeon 2900 Pro (512 bit)
Geforce 8800 GTS/512 (G92)
Radeon 4850
Radeon 4890
Radeon 6950 2 GB


----------



## D3N$0 (10. März 2011)

Elsa Erazor II
Riva TNT2
Nvidia Geforce 6600GT
Nvidia Geforce 6800GT
Nvidia Geforce 7500LE
Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS G80 320MB
Nvidia Geforce 9800GT
ATI Radeon 7000
ATI Radeon 1900XT
ATI Radeon 4870
ATI Radeon 4890
ATI Radeon 5770
ATI Radeon 5850 
ATI Radeon 5870
ATI Radeon 6850

Joa die hatte ich alle schon am laufen, wobei im Hauptrechner aktuell die 5870 werkelt und in den anderen jeweils eine 5850.


----------



## RapToX (10. März 2011)

eon davinci virge/dx (4mb, pci) - aus dem aldi pc von 97/98 
elsa erazor III lt - riva tnt2 (32mb, agp)
sapphire radeon 9000 oder 9200 (64mb, agp) - bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher
sapphire radeon 9800pro (128mb, agp)
sapphire radeon x1900xt (512mb, pci-e)
sapphire radeon hd5670 (512mb, pci-e) - wochenend-pc
sapphire radeon hd5770 (1024mb, pci-e)
sapphire radeon hd6950 (2048mb, pci-e) - aktuell


----------



## tr3c00l (10. März 2011)

Die erste in nem 233 Mhz Rechner...weiß ich leider nicht mehr.  War nen Pentium...war kommen denn da für Grakas in Frage?

Aaalso meine zweite Grafikkarte in nem 900 Mhz Rechner war glaub ich war ne

*GeForce4 Ti 4200* - 64MB

Dann kam nen neuer Rechner

*ASUS nVidia Geforce 7600GS (Passiv)* - 256MB 

Aufgerüstet dann mit der

*XFX 8800GT 625M Alpha Dog Edition* - 512MB _(später mit Scythe Musashi)
_
und ab Samstag nun eine

*Sapphire Radeon HD4890 Toxic* 1024MB <-- hihi, freu ich mich


----------



## Micha1994 (10. März 2011)

ATI Rage Pro
Nvidia TnT 2
Asus V8200 Deluxe 64Mb (Geforce 3)
ATI Radeon 9250 128Mb
Nvidia Geforce 8500 GT 256Mb
Ati Radeon HD 4870 1024Mb
XfX Ati Radeon HD 4890 1024Mb 
HIS Ati Radeon HD 5750 IceQ  512Mb


----------



## Jimini (10. März 2011)

Ati 3D Rage Pro
Voodoo 3 2000
Elsa Erazor 3 Pro
Geforce 3Ti
Radeon 9500
Radeon x1650 Pro (glaube ich)
Geforce 7600 GT
Geforce GT240
Geforce GTX560Ti (reklamiert)

MfG Jimini


----------



## Portvv (12. März 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin das ich schonmal hier gepostet habe...
> 
> folgende karten waren bzw. sind in meinem Besitz
> 
> ...



Man wenn man soviel Grafikkarten hatte vergisst man mal schnell welche


ATI Radeon 4850
Nvidia GeForce 9500 GT
Nvidia Geforce 9800 GT
Nvidia GeForce 7950 GX2


----------



## C@p@ndi (13. März 2011)

Matrox blabla + Voodo 1 
Geforce 2mx
Geforce 4 Ti 4200
Radeon 9700 pro RIP  
Radeon 9800 pro
Geforce FX 5700
X1950 XT
Geforce 8800GT
GTS 250 Austausch für die 8800er
GTX 470 SC


----------



## Sharkz (13. März 2011)

-Geforce 5200
-Geforce 6600GT
-Geforce 8600GT


Aktuell: Geforce Asus EN GTX580 DCII


----------



## Potman (13. März 2011)

GeForce 2 GTS
GeForce 4 Ti 4200 
Radeon 9800 Pro
GeForce 7800GT
GeForce 8800 Ultra
Radeon HD 5870

im Zweit- PC

GeForce 8600 GTS
Radeon HD 4850


----------



## Poempel (13. März 2011)

GeForce 2 MX200
(in der zwischenzeit immer nur onBoard grafik)
GeForce 9800 GT
GeForce GTX 260

demnächst: GTX 570


----------



## exa (13. März 2011)

exa schrieb:


> Ich liste so auf, wie sie in meinem Besitz gelangt sind:
> 
> *ATI Radeon 9800SE* (als Sapphire AIW; konnte man per Treiber zu 9800 Pro machen, leider ist der VRAM abgeraucht)
> *nVidia GeForce 7600GS* (Sparkle, als Ersatz für die 9800, weil ich damals annahm, dass es die höchste für AGP sein würde... dann verkauft als die X1950Pro kam)
> ...


 
So jetz kommt noch eine

*Radeon 9700Pro * (Sapphire)


----------



## redBull87 (13. März 2011)

Ati Radeon 4850
8800GTX Club3D
HD6850 Sapphire


----------



## KampfKeks_ (13. März 2011)

Geforce 9600 GT
Geforce 8800 GTS
Geforce 8800 GTX
Geforce 260 GTX 
Geforce 275 GTX
Geforce 285 GTX
ATI HD 4870
ATI HD 4870 X2
ATI HD 5850


----------



## byte1981 (13. März 2011)

Elsa (irgendwas)
Ati Rage (irgendwas)
Geforce 2
Geforce 4 MX 440
Geforce 4 Ti 4200
Geforce FX 5700
Geforce 6600 GT
Geforce 6800 GS
Geforce 7900 GT
Geforce 8800 GTS 640 MB
Radeon 4870 OC 512 MB
Radeon 4870X2


----------



## x-up (13. März 2011)

S3 Modell 
Riva TNT 2 
Geforce 2 Ti 
GeForce TI300 Gainward 
GeForce TI4200 Leadtek
GeForce 6800GT Asus
Geforce 9600GT Gainward (abgeraucht nach Extremübertaktung) 
Geforce 9600GT Gainward (745/1790/1000) 

in Planung 
GeForce 550 Ti


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. März 2011)

nur von PC's die ich alleine nutze (in Grün die ich noch habe, andere Verkauft/bzw. fast Verschenkt)

N-Geforce 2 MX 400 (warscheinlich von Gainward) VGA
N-Geforce 3 Ti-450, 64 MB, VGA von Gainward (eigentlich Ti-200)
N-Geforce 4 Ti 4200 (warscheinlich von Gainward oder Leadtek) VGA
A-Radeon 9800 Pro, 128 MB, VGA von Club 3D
N-Geforce 6800 GT, 256 MB von Leadtek VGA
N-Geforce 7900 (hatte ich auch noch glaub ich jedenfalls)
N-Geforce 8800 GTX, 768 MB, PCI-Ex von EVGA[+ zum Testen wenn PC defekt eine N-Geforce NX 7100 GS, 128 MB von MSI]
N-Geforce 260 GTX, 896 MB. PCI-Ex von KFA2²
N-Geforce 480 GTX, 1536 MB, PCI-Ex von Zotac


----------



## KevinL92 (13. März 2011)

Radeon 9800 Pro
GT 9800
HD 6850


----------



## widder0815 (14. März 2011)

6600gt
7600gs
8600gt
8800gtx
hd4850
gtx280
gtx570


----------



## L-man (14. März 2011)

Rage Fury pro (lief bis vor kurzem noch bei meiner Schwester)
Riva TNT2
ATI 9600pro  (Abgeraucht nach ca 5Jahren)
ATI 9800pro  (Läuft noch im 2. Rechner)
Sapphire Ultimate Radeon HD 4650 (wartet auf Weiterverwendung)
XFX GTX 260 Black Edition


----------



## JoKa29 (14. März 2011)

Elsa Erazor 2
Riva TNT2
Nvidia Geforce2 MX200
Matrox Millenium II
Nvidia Geforce 4TI 4200
Nvidia Geforce 5200
ATI Radeon 9600
2x Nvidia Geforce 6800 LE
ATI M 9700 (im alten Schlepptop)
Geforce 9600M GS (im Schlepptop)
Nvidia Geforce 250 GTS (läuft noch im 2t Rechner)
aktuell: Nvidia Geforce Phantom 560TI GTX 

Euch einen schönen Tag ! MfG.


----------



## cultraider (15. März 2011)

s3 trio
matrox mystique
ati rage 3d bis hier hin in einem P1 150MHZ
-------------------------------------------------------------
savage 4 pro
gf2 mx (wieder zurück, performance war oll (ut und q3)
voodoo3 3k bis hier athlon 600mhz dann athlon C 1400mhz
gf2 pro 64mb (kaputt gegangen)
tnt2 m64(übergangs graka performance war unterirdisch (musste meine q3cfg sowas von runterschrauben damit ich wenigstens 60fps hatte)
-------------------------------------------------------------
msi gf4 4200ti athlon xp 2000+
-------------------------------------------------------------
msi gf5 5900xt athlon xp barton 2800+
-------------------------------------------------------------
leadtek 8800gt core 2 duo E6750
-------------------------------------------------------------
msi gtx560ti twinfrozrII SB 2500k


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (15. März 2011)

ATI Rage 128 Pro (bin mir aber nicht sicher)
GeForce 2 MX
Geforce Ti 4200 & 4600
Geforce FX 5700 Ultra
Geforce 6800
Geforce 7900 GT
Geforce 8800 GT
AMD HD3450
Geforce GTX 460


----------



## JamX (15. März 2011)

Ist schon bisserl her... von daher...

Voodo
ATI Rage
GeForce 2 MX
NV 4600ti
ATI 9250
ATI 9700
ATI 9800XT
ATI x850xt
ATI 4890@900

glaube da fehlt noch was... aber die bezeichnungen aus den MAC´s habe ich leider nicht im Kopf


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Diverse ATI Mach 64, Rage II / III Expert 2000, S3 Trio, TNT / TNT Vanta, Geforce 256 / II / III alle Varianten, MX / MX 2 / MX 200 / 400, Radeon 9700 / 9800, Vodoo alle Modelle bis auf die 5xxx, NV 5900XT, 4600, 6800 GT, NV 7800, 8800 GTS alle Modelle, GTX 260 und noch einige mehr.
> Aktuell im Besitz:
> ATI Mach 64 PCI, ATI 3D Charger ( Rage II + DVD ), ATI Rage XL, 3 x Radeon 7000 ( 32 / 64MB ), 2 x ATI Rage Pro Turbo, Radeon 9550, 2 x Geforce MX 400 / 200, FX 5200, Geforce 2 Ti, Matrox 550 Millenium, GTS 250 und GTX 285


 
MSI Twin FrozrII GTX 560ti als Neuzugang


----------



## Aks-ty (15. März 2011)

Ohhh man da gabs schon viele^^
angefangen hats so:
ATI Rage 3D
Nvidia Geforce 2
ATI Radeon 7200
ATI Radeon 8500 Pro
Nvidia Geforce FX 5200
Nvidia Geforce FX 5700
ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
ATI Radeon 9600 XT
ATI Radeon X700
ATI Radeon X800 GTO
Nvidia Geforce 6800 Ultra
ATI Radeon X1900 GT x2 (Software Crossfire)
ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT
ATI Radeon HD 3850 x2 (Crossfire)
ATI Radeon HD 4850
ATI Radeon HD 4890
ATI Radeon HD 6850

Bei mir Sammeln sich so nen bisschen die Radeons weil KEINE von den Nvidias gescheit lief oder an überhitzung oder diversen Speicherfehlern gestorben sind.


----------



## Froz0ne (15. März 2011)

Nvidia GeForce 4 Ti-4200
ATI Radeon 9800 XXL
Nvidia GeForce GT 240
Nvidia GeForce GTX 460 768MB


----------



## Festplatte (15. März 2011)

Hecules 3D Prophet II MX
                         ATi Radeon X1600 PRO
             ATi Radeon HD 5750


----------



## python7960 (15. März 2011)

Hi alle 
 ATI. 9800
ATI. X1950 pro
NVIDIA.gts 250
ATI.5770
NVIDIA gtx 570

Aktuel amd 6970


----------



## Schulkind (15. März 2011)

GTX 9800 -> Garantie -> GTX 9800+ -> Garantie -> GTS 250, hat gehalten ! 
& nun die GTX 470

EDIT: Wenn ich solch imposante Sammlungen wie die von Dr. Bakterius sehe, komme ich mir ziehmlich lachhaft vor : (

Sammelst du Grakas oder hat sich das im Laufe deiner PC-Karriere so ergeben?


----------



## True Monkey (15. März 2011)

ähh ......das kann ich gar nicht mehr aufzählen soviel hatte ich schon 


Ich mache es mir mal einfach und verlinke meine bisherigen 3dmark 06 ergebnisse ......klick......177 ergebnisse mit verschiedenen Grakas 

Zieht man dort dann die SLI/Cf Ergebnisse ab komme ich aber immer noch locker auf über 100 verschiedener Grakas ........bis jetzt


----------



## Deadless (15. März 2011)

Hmmm mal überlegen, also den PC von meinem Vater zähle ich mal nicht dazu, also waren es:

ATI 9600
NVIDIA Geforce 8600 GT
ATI 4870
NVIDIA Geforce GTX 570

immer schön abwechselnd


----------



## JFF78 (15. März 2011)

GeForce 2 MX400
GeForce 4 Ti 4200
NV FX5700 Ultra
NV 6600 GT
NV 8800 GT
NV GTX260 216
NV GTX560 Ti


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. März 2011)

c64 Grafikchip
öhhm etliche onboard lösungen
ati Rage 3D
ATI x1600pro AGP
Sapphire HD 3850 AGP
Geforce 8600
Geforce 8800GTS


----------



## oliver1234 (15. März 2011)

ati 256mb von 2004
leadtech geforce 7600gs 256mb
palit geforce 8600gt 256mb
zotac geforce gtx 260 896mb
palit geforce gtx 460 1gb (jetzt)


----------



## DJ-SK (15. März 2011)

8800GT (3 gute jahre mit ihr)
GTX560 TI OC (jetzt)


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. März 2011)

Update letzte Seit

@ True an dich kommt eh keiner ran


----------



## Homer Jay (16. März 2011)

ATI X1950 Pro AGP
GTX 260 Black Edition
N560GTX-Ti gerade bestellt


----------



## Clawhammer (16. März 2011)

ATi Radeon HD 4350 (kaputt)
NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT (kaputt)
ATi Radeon HD 4670 (bei meiner Freundin im PC)

NVIDIA Geforce 9800 GTX+ (in Betrieb)


----------



## Scarfacearea51 (16. März 2011)

ATI Radeon 9000
9600pro
x1900xtx


----------



## ChavezD (16. März 2011)

was hier war keine Ahnung (zu jung  )
NVIDIA 7200 (ausm medion-PC)
NVIDIA 9500 gs (vom Freund ausm targa-PC)
ATI 4890 vapor-x (1. Selbst gekaufte  )
Bald kommt hoffentlich die 6950 DCII von asus an.


----------



## roheed (16. März 2011)

1. Keine Ahnung bzw. keine da --> Intel 468 @ 33mhz^^
2. ATi Rage pro/128 o.ä. @ Intel CPU
3. ATi Rage pro/128 o.ä. @ Intel CPU
4. NVIDIA 4600ti @ AMD CPU
5. NVIDIA 6800 @ AMD CPU
6. NVIDIA 9600GT @ Intel CPU
7. ATi/AMD HD5770 @ Intel CPU
8. NVIDIA GTX570 Phantom @ Intel CPU

Kommt doch schon ganz schön was zusammen über die Jahre


----------



## r34ln00b (7. Mai 2011)

radeon 9600tx 
geforce 6610xl @ 660gt
rage 2
geforde 7600gt
geforce 8800gts 320mb
radeon 3870
geforce 260²
geforce 460


----------



## Heli-Homer (7. Mai 2011)

Kurze liste aber mit jeder einzelnen vollstens zufrieden.
NV 6600xl
Ati 4200 hd
AMD 5870 @ 950/1350 mhz


----------



## lu89 (7. Mai 2011)

S3 Vision 968 (die geht heute noch)
ATi Radeon 9600
Nvidia Gtx 275
Nvidia Gtx 470


----------



## Dehero (7. Mai 2011)

Radeon X1300 
Radeon HD 4730


----------



## Jan565 (7. Mai 2011)

ATi Radeon 9000 IGP
nVidia GeForce FX5700LE (Top Karte)
nVidia GeForce 6600GT (war schlechter als die LE und brauchte viel mehr Ram)
ATi Radeon X700 (für ein Wochenende)
ATi Radeon X800GT (Kaputt gegangen durch runter gefallen)
nVidia GeForce 2 GTS (ging für das alter sehr gut)
nVidia GeForce 6600 (meine letzte selber gekaufte AGP)
ATi Radeon 9600XT (als Tausch für die 6600)
nVidia GeForce 8800GTS 640 (meine 1. High-End Karte)
nVidia GeForce 8800GTS 640 (meine 2. Hich-End Karte für SLI)
nVidia GeForce 2 MX (im alten Rechner gefunden)
ATi Radeon X1650 (für so auf die Hand gerne)
ATi Radeon HD5850 (meine 2. High-End Karte)

Ich war mit keiner Karte bissher unzufriedener als mit der 6600GT! Die Karte ging bei HL2 nicht mal auf höchste, weil die einfach zu viel Ram haben wollte. Bei der FX5700LE lief alles wunderbar, zwar nicht alles auf höchste, aber einiges! Aber sonst war ich im allgemeinen recht zufrieden mit meinem Karten!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. Mai 2011)

Radeon 9550 (256 mb)
Radeon 9250
Radeon 9600 se
Radeon x850 pro
Readeon x1950 xt

Geforce 6600 gt
Geforce 6800le
Geforce 8800 gts 320 (sli)
Geforce gtx260


----------



## Snorri (7. Mai 2011)

Hatte schon :

Ati 3d rage pro /Ati
riva tnt /creative
voodoo 3 3300/3dfx
riva tnt 2 m64/creative
riva tnt 2 pro/elsa
riva tnt 2 ultra/diamont
geforce 256 ddr /creative
geforce 2 gts /elsa
ati radeon 256 64 mb ddr /ati
geforce 4 ti-4200 /abit
geforce 6800 le/ gainward
geforce 6600gt / gainward
ati radeon x800 gto / palit
geforce 7600 gt / leadtek
ati radeon 5770 / xfx
ati radeon 6850 / sapphire
geforce gtx 460 / evga

so das dürften alle gewesen sein, glaub ich


----------



## Jobo0004a (7. Mai 2011)

Gtx 6600
Kurzzeitig Gtx 7900
Kurzzeitig Gtx 8800 
HD 5870


----------



## Firefighter45 (7. Mai 2011)

*AGP:*  (müssten noch paar mehr gewesen sein, fällt mir nur nicht mehr ein, einfach zu lange her)

  ATI Rage Pro
  Riva TNT2
  FX 5200 (???)
  FX 5700 Ultra (_PNY_)

*PCIe:*

  7800GT (_MSI_) das war die teuerste von allen 287€ 
   GTX 9800+ (_PNY_)
  GTX 260-216 Black Edition (_XFX_)
  GTX 460OC 1GI (_Gigabyte_)
  GTX 560 Ti FPB (_EVGA_)


----------



## s|n|s (7. Mai 2011)

Matrox Mystique
Sapphire Radeon 9600
Palit GTX 260
EVGA GTX570 SC + BP (teuerste mit 312,-€)


----------



## zøtac (7. Mai 2011)

3870, dannach 3870 SLI
HD5850, defekt
HD5770, wegen umstieg auf Konsole verkauft
GTX 260


----------



## Homerclon (7. Mai 2011)

ATi Rage ?? (keine Ahnung welche genau. Bevor ich mich näher mit Hardware auseinandersetzte wurde diese ersetzt.)
NVIDIA Riva TNT2 M64/M64Pro (Übertaktet)
Enmic HIS Excalibur 9800 128MB (ATi Radeon 9800 _non-_Pro)
AMD ATi Mobility Radeon HD 4650 512MiB GDDR3
Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 1GiB


----------



## butzler (7. Mai 2011)

Hatte noch nicht so viele: Geforce 7400 LE, MSI HD 5770 Hawk, MSI gtx 460 cyclone
das war's.
mad


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2011)

3DFX Voodoo Banshee 16MB
Nvidia MX 400 64Mb
Nvidia Geforce 4200 TI 64MB
Nvidia Geforce Fx 5900 128MB
Nvidia Geforce 9800GT 512MB
ATi HD 5850 1GB


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Mai 2011)

ati radeon 7500 64mb/oem
ati radeon 9250 128mb/sapphire (verkauft)

nvidia 8800 gt 512mb/ msi (F@H PC)
nvidia 9700m gt 512mb/ asus
nvidia gtx 460 1GB / gigabyte (verkauft)
nvidia gts 450 1GB / msi (F@H PC)
nvidia gtx 560 ti 1GB / gigabyte


----------



## KJaneway (8. Mai 2011)

ATI Rage II
Geforce 3 Ti 200
ATI Radeon 9700
ATI Radeon 1800XT
NVidia Geforce 8800 GTS
Nvidia Geforce 280GTX
Nvidia Geforce 570GTX


----------



## Mischk@ (9. Mai 2011)

5200
5950
8800GTS
9800GT (Physx)
4870
4890
5770
GTX470


----------



## S!lent dob (10. Mai 2011)

NVidia TnT 2 Riva
NVidia Geforce 5400 FX
NVidia Geforce 6200 500MB, passiv (Voll ins Werbefettnäpfchen getreten, ich kack noop )
ATI 1950 GT (AGP)
ATI 1950 XT mit Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 (AGP)
ATI 3850 mit Scythe Musashi Kühler (AGP)
ATI 5770 passiv (aktuell)


----------



## Speedy1612 (10. Mai 2011)

AMD 6000 nochwas OEM

AMD X800 

Nvidia XFI 7950GT

HD4890 VApor-X Crossfire

HD5870

GTX570 GLH 
GTX570 Windforcer


----------



## SveD (10. Mai 2011)

- In meinem ersten Rechner 386er mit 20MHz war irgendeine verbaut aber kA glaube eine 512KB ISA Steckkarte o.ä.
- eine 4MB glaube PCI + Voodoo 2 8MB
- dann gings los Riva TNT 2 Vanta 
- Geforce 2 MX 200
- GeForce4 Ti 4200
- Radeon 9800 Pro
- Radeon X800 Pro
- Geforce 7800 GT
- Geforce 8800 GTS 512
- Geforce GTX 470 "AKTUELL"

Schon lange keine ATI/AMD Karte mehr gehabt


----------



## ujmoskito (10. Mai 2011)

Hier mal meine Historie:

Matrox Mystique
 3dFX Voodo
 3dFX Voodo2
 NVidia Riva TNT2Ultra
 NVidia GeForce 256
 GeForce 2 GTS
 GeForce 3
 GeForce TI 4600
 ATI 9700 Pro
 ATI 9800 Pro
 ATI X850XT Platinum Edition
 NVidia 7800 GTX @SLI
 NVidia 8800 GTX @SLI
 NVidia GTX 280 @SLI
POWERCOLOR HD 5870 @CROSSFIRE
MSI R5870 Lightning @CROSSFIRE
POWERCOLOR PCS++ HD 5870 @ CROSSFIRE

Momentan:

EVGA GTX 580 @ 4-Way SLI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## Rayman (10. Mai 2011)

nvidia 7200gs und 9500 gt beides in einem fertig rechner
dann eine hd4870 die nach 3 wochen den geist aufgegeben hat und ich wieder auf die 9500gt umsteigen muste. danach für ein 3/4 jahr eine hd 5670 und jetzt seid paar wochen eine gtx460 wo seid ostern ein glid icy vision 2 @ 7v drauf sitzt damit es auch unter last silent ist


----------



## Zyanoses (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte bis jezt 

ELSA Erazor III Pro
Geforce 5600 
Geforce 9800gtx
geforce 480 gtx evga
geforce 590 gtx Asus


----------



## acefire08 (10. Mai 2011)

Geforce 8600GT 256MB 
Radeon HD4350 512 MB
Radeon HD4650 1GB  ( aktuelle -.-)
Sobald das Geld da ist kommt ne 6950 mit 2 GB in den neuen Rechner^^


----------



## Lappa (10. Mai 2011)

GeForce 5200
GeForce 6200
GeForce 7600 GT
ATI HD 2600 XT
GeForce 8600 GT
ATI HD 3850


----------



## Tuerkay (10. Mai 2011)

Radeon 8200
Radeon 9200
Sapphire X800XT
HIS X1650 PRO
Sapphire X1950 PRO
MSI 8600GS
XFX 9800GT XXX
Sapphire HD5850

Karten wie die HIS X1650 waren nicht lang im Betrieb. Die X1950 war bei mir bis jetzt am längsten im Betrieb


----------



## mMn (14. Mai 2011)

mMn schrieb:


> Desktop:
> 
> S3 Trio 64+
> RIVA TNT2
> ...



Desktop:

 S3 Trio 64+
 RIVA TNT2
 ATI Radeon 9800 XT
 ATI Radeon x800 Pro
 ATI Radeon x1800 XT (512MB)
 Nvidia GeForce 7800 GTX (512MB)
 Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS (512MB)
 ATI Radeon 5850 
*Nvidia GeForce GTX 480
* 

 Mobile:

 ATI Mobility Radeon 9000
 Nvidia GeForce Go 7400


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> MSI Twin FrozrII GTX 560ti als Neuzugang


 
Nach ca 6 Wochen mehrere Defekte, daher jetzt als Ersatz die *Asus GTX 570 DirectCUII*


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Mai 2011)

Irgendeine Matroxkarte^^
Voodoo 3 3500TV
Voodoo 5 5500
Geforce TI 4200 von MSI
Radeon 5850@Ek Block
Radeon 5870@Aquagratix
Zotac GTX460AMP!
Asus GTX 285


----------



## KevinL92 (15. Mai 2011)

ATI 9800 pro
9800 GT
HD 6850


----------



## Chimera (15. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nach ca 6 Wochen mehrere Defekte, daher jetzt als Ersatz die *Asus GTX 570 DirectCUII*



Was für Defekte musstest du denn erdulden?


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (15. Mai 2011)

Geforce mx2
Geforce mx 4XX
x1550
gt 220
gtx 570
hd 6950


----------



## Hemoridé (22. Mai 2011)

Hemoridé schrieb:


> Also:
> 1. PC. NV 5...., ne 5er serie halt, da hab ich mich nocht net dafür interressiert
> Sapphire ATI 9800Pro 256MB, nach 2 guten Dienstjahren gestorben
> Gainward NV 6600GT 256 MB, schnell gestorben
> ...



Zudem kommt jetzt noch meine ASUS HD 6970 DC II mit 940 Mhz


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (23. Mai 2011)

Matrox Mystique mit Diamond Monster 1
GeForce 2 Pro 64 MB
GeForce 4 
Ati 1950


----------



## Verak (23. Mai 2011)

Trident onboard 512kb VGA
ATI Rage 2MB SD-Ram
ATI Rage 3D II+ 4MB SG-Ram
Elsa nVidia Riva TNT I - 16MB SD-Ram
Diamond Monster 3Dfx Voodoo 1 - 4MB EDO-Ram
Diamond Monster 3Dfx Voodoo 2 - 6MB EDO-Ram
Creative nVidia GeForce 1 - 32MB Ram
Asus nVidia GeForce 2 Pro - 32MB Ram
MSI nVidia GeForce 3 - 64MB Ram
Leadtek nVidia GeForce 3 Ti 500 - 64MB Ram
Leadtek nVidia GeForce 4 Ti 4200 - 128MB Ram
Asus nVidia GeForce 4 Ti 4600 - 128MB Ram
Hercules ATI Radeon 9700 Pro - 128MB Ram
PowerColor ATI Radeon 9800 Pro - 128MB Ram
Asus ATI X800 Pro - 256MB Ram
PowerColor ATI X850XT - 256MB Ram
PowerColor ATI X1950XT - 256MB Ram
PowerColor ATI 2900 Pro - 512MB Ram
Club3D nVidia 8800GTS 512 - 512MB Ram
PowerColor ATI 4870 - 1024MB Ram
MSI nVidia GTX460 - 1024MB Ram


----------



## Hauptsergant (23. Mai 2011)

khm... kann mich nicht so gut erinnern. Aber sicher waren Riva 128, Riva TNT, GeForce 4, gygabite GF 6600 GT, Palit 8800 GT, Asus HD 4850 und jetzt Sapphire 5850 Xtreme


----------



## AeroX (23. Mai 2011)

NVIDIA onboard
8400gs 
Msi gtx 275 Lightning
Xfx 8800 Ultra 
Xfx gtx260 Black Edition


----------



## Anarchist94 (23. Mai 2011)

1. Nvidia Riva TNT2 
2. Point of View Geforce 7900GTX
3. XFX Geforce 9800GT XXX
4. Sparkle Geforce 470GTX -.-


----------



## fornax7.10 (23. Mai 2011)

Radeon hd 5570
Radeon hd x1650
Geforce gtx285
Geforce 6000er
Viele Onboardchips...


----------



## Chimera (23. Mai 2011)

Chimera schrieb:
			
		

> NV Geforce MX-440
> NV Geforce FX-5200
> NV Geforce 7200GS
> NV Geforce 8500GT
> ...



Vergessen: Dingenskirchen von 3D Labs
Zwischen FX-5200 und 7200GS: Onboard NV Geforce 6100 von M2N-MX SE Plus
Nachfolger von GTS 250 in Zweit-PC: NV Geforce GTS 450


----------



## Heroman_overall (23. Mai 2011)

Geforce 440MX
Geforce 7800GTX 256MB
Geforce 8800GTS 640MB
Geforce GTX285 1GB
Radeon  HD5800 1GB


----------



## LP96 (23. Mai 2011)

Intel 810 onboard
Geforce 6200
Geforce 7300
Geforce gt 100
Geforce 9500
Geforce GT 440
Geforce GTS 450


----------



## Sereniance (23. Mai 2011)

Picasso IV, Zorro 3
Riva 128, PCI
Elsa Gloria, PCI
Vodoo2 SLI (Monster 3D), PCI
Matrox G400, AGP
Riva TNT2 Ultra, AGP
Geforce DDR (32 Mb), AGP 
Geforce 2 GTS (Giga Texel Shader), AGP
Geforce 3 Ti 200, AGP
Geforce 5700 (Flop... mieseste Karte ever)
Radeon 9550XT (Chinesische Version), AGP
GTX 260/216, PCI E


----------



## Newbie1 (23. Mai 2011)

Ati Radeon 9600 Pro
Geforce 8600 gt
GTX 260
GTX 275 bis Triple SLI
GTX 285
HD 5770
HD 5870
GTX 570


----------



## Niza (23. Mai 2011)

Nun meine :
3dfx Vodoo1 4MB
GeForce FX 5200 64MB PCI
GeForce FX 5200 128MB AGP
GeForce 6600GT
GeForce 8600GT
GeForce 8800GT
GeForce 9800GTX+
GeForce GTX 460SE

Bin voll der Nvidia Fan


----------



## DeadlyTear (23. Mai 2011)

Elsa Erazor III LT (Riva TNT 2 M64)
GeForce 2MX
GeForce 4MX
Radeon 9600TX
Radeon HD 4770


----------



## TBF_Avenger (15. Juni 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal
nVidia Riva 128ZX ( Onboard )
Asus GeForce FX5200
Gainward GeForce 6200
Sapphire Radeon 9600XT
Ati Radeon X1250 ( Onboard )
XFX GeForce 6800XT
Powercolor Radeon X1950Pro
PNY GeForce GTX260/216
Palit GeForce GTX570


----------



## Fl0o0 (15. Juni 2011)

HIS 5850 1GB

HIS 4870 1GB

Naja, bin ja auch noch nicht der älteste


----------



## Iconoclast (15. Juni 2011)

1. Onboard, keine Ahnung welcher Chip.
2. Onboard SiS 650
3. GeForce 4 Ti4400
4. Radeon HD3850
5. GTX460


----------



## Resax (15. Juni 2011)

ati rage
GT6600
8600GT
HD4870x2
GTX460
GTX560


----------



## jurawi (15. Juni 2011)

2005--2009 = onboard
2009--2011 = ati radeon hd 4850 512mb
2011--jetzt = 2x gtx 570 phantom


----------



## ToPPi (15. Juni 2011)

Matrox Mystique
Rage 128
GeForce MX 440
GeForce 4 TI 4200
GeForce 7800 GT
GeForce 8800 GTS 512
Radeon 4770
Radeon 4870
Radeon 5850
Radeon 5870
Radeon 6950@6970


----------



## warlock0601 (18. Juni 2011)

Geforce 128
Geforce 4 TI 4200
Geforce 5200
Geforce 6200
Geforce 7800
Geforce 8800 GTX
Geforce 9800 GT
Geforce 260 GTX
Geforce 280 GTX
Geforce 450 GTS
Geforce 460 GTX
Geforce 470 GTX
ATI 4870 & 5850 aber nie wieder
Geforce 570 GTX Aktuell

Es können noch mehr gewesen sein aber das weiss ich nicht mehr welche das noch wahren.

Jetzt warten wir mal was noch in den Jahren kommt


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juni 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> ati radeon 7500 64mb/oem (afk)
> ati radeon 9250 128mb/sapphire (verkauft)
> 
> nvidia 8800 gt 512mb/ msi (afk)
> ...


 
update:
nvidia gts 450 1GB / evga (F@H PC)


----------



## böhser onkel (22. Juni 2011)

Riva 2
Radeon 9800 pro
Geforce 7800 gs
9800 gtx
Gtx 460 
Gtx 480


----------



## PsychoBitch (22. Juni 2011)

1. ATi 9600
2. Nvidia 8600
3. Nvidia 8600m GT (MacBook)
4. Nvidia 9500 Gs
5. Nvidia 9800 GT
6. ATi 5770
7. ATi 6750m (MacBook)


----------



## SanjiWhite (22. Juni 2011)

1. (von der ich die Bezeichnung kenne) Sapphire HD 5770 VaporX
2. EVGA GeForce GTX 470
3. MSI GTX 580 Lightning


----------



## Katamaranoid (22. Juni 2011)

Noch nicht soo viele:

 Palit 6600 GT
 Point of View  9800 GTX+
 Gainward 570 GTX Phantom


----------



## wiley (22. Juni 2011)

Irgend ne XGA Karte
Vesa Local Bus SVGA-irgendwas-
Voodoo2
Riva TNT2
Geforce 256 (MIT DDR RAM!!!!!^^)
Geforce 2 (keine MX!)
Geforce 4 TI4200
Geforce 6800GT
Geforce 7800GT
Geforce 8800GT
Geforce GTX260 (216sp)
AMD HD5870 (eine meiner lieblings karten)
Geforce GTX570

hoffe mal nix vergessen zu haben


----------



## watercooled (22. Juni 2011)

Es gab aber keine 6600GTX 

Ich hatte:

Irgendeine Grafik aus der Zeit des Pentiums
Eine 6600GT
Eine 8800GTS 640MB
Eine 7950GX2
Und meine 5850


----------



## Florian5440 (22. Juni 2011)

Und ich
Nvidia FX140 (Oder so)
nvidia G310
intel gma 950
GTX460 OC asus (aktuell)


----------



## Katamaranoid (22. Juni 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Es gab aber keine 6600GTX


 
Sorry, habs ausgebessert! Passiert mir jedes mal


----------



## Bearhugger (23. Juni 2011)

Mal überlegen...
1.) irgendeine 2D-Karte
2.) TNT2-Ultra
3.) HIS 850 xt
4.) Radeon HD4870 1 GB
5.) GeForce 280 GTX (parallel zur 4870, da die 280 Probleme gemacht hat...)
6.) Noch unsicher (Entscheidung zwischen 5850, 5870 und 6950 1 GB...)


----------



## Vylaron (23. Juni 2011)

Voodoo 2
GeForce 2MX
GeForce 3Ti 200
ATI Radeon 9700Pro
ATI Radeon 9800Pro
ATI X800XT
GeForce 6800 (mobil)
GeForce 7900GTX
GeForce 9800GX2
GeForce GTX480


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. Juni 2011)

Amiga 2000 läuft immernoch wie am schnürchen!
Voodoo 3 3500 AGP (SLI)
Voodoo 5 5500 AGP
Geforce 3 TI 500
GTX 285
Geforce 4 4200
HIS 5850
HIS 5870


----------



## lu89 (24. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo 3 3500 AGP (SLI)


Sli gabs aber nur für die Voodoo 2.


----------



## mf_Jade (24. Juni 2011)

3dfx Voodoo Rush
Elsa Erazor III Riva TNT2 Pro
Nvidia Geforce 4Ti 4200
Nvidia GeForce 6600GT
Nvidia GeForce 7900GTX
Nvidia GeForce 8800GT
Nvidia GeForce GTX 460

Bis auf die 3dfx nur Nvidia  Da 3dfx ja von denen gekauft wurde kann man sagen: NVidia only  Die Karte die sich am meisten gelohnt hat war die TNT2 Pro, die hatte ich ewig


----------



## Ares_Providence (27. Juni 2011)

Ne 4MB Ati keine ahnung was das war.
Riva TNT M64
Creative Geforce 3 TI
Leadtek Geforce 2 Ultra (die kam wirklich nach der GF 3 rein)
Sapphire Radeon 9250 (Übergangsweise)
Leadtek Geforce 5900Ultra
MSI Geforce 6800GT
Gainward Geforce 7950
Gainward Geforce 8800 GTS (320MB)
Sapphire Radeon HD 4890
Asus Radeon HD 5870



Nebenher haben sich 2 Voodoo Karten zu mir hin verirrt sowie noch ein paar andere.


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juni 2011)

ATI Rage
einige Voodoo Modelle
ca 5 andere alte AGP Karten
9600 Pro
X700SE
X700 XL
X800
6600 GT DDR2
6600 GT DDR3
X1300
6800 LE
8600 GT DDR2
8600 GT GDDR3
7950 GX2
X1950 Pro
4550
3870
3870 X2
7600 GT
7800 GTX
7900 GT
GTX 260
8800 GT
8800 GTS 320MB
8800 GTS 640 MB
8800 GTX
4850
4870
6950
6850
6870

so habe aber bestimmt ein paar vergessen


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juni 2011)

^^mach es dir doch einfach ....copy /paste 

NvidiaGeForce 210 DDR2 64bit
NvidiaGeForce 6200 SE
NvidiaGeForce 6700 XL
NvidiaGeForce 7200 GS 256 mb
NvidiaGeForce 7300 GS (2 ROPs)
NvidiaGeForce 7300 SE
NvidiaGeForce 7500 LE 64bit
NvidiaGeForce 7600 GS DDR2
NvidiaGeForce 7650 GS
NvidiaGeForce 7900 GTO
NvidiaGeForce 8400 GS (G84)
NvidiaGeForce 8400 GS (G86) 128MB 
NvidiaGeForce 8400 GS (G86) 256 Mb
NvidiaGeForce 8400 GS (G86) 512 Mb
NvidiaGeForce 8400 GS (G98)
NvidiaGeForce 8500 GT DDR2 256 Mb
NvidiaGeForce 8600 GT 256MB GDDR3
NvidiaGeForce 8600 GT DDR2 (32 Shaders)
NvidiaGeForce 8800 GT 1024 Mb
NvidiaGeForce 8800 GT 256 Mb
NvidiaGeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb
NvidiaGeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb
NvidiaGeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb
NvidiaGeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb
NvidiaGeForce 8800 GTX
NvidiaGeForce 8800 Ultra
NvidiaGeForce 9300 GE
NvidiaGeForce 9300 GS
NvidiaGeForce 9400 GT DDR2
NvidiaGeForce 9500 GS
NvidiaGeForce 9500 GT DDR2
NvidiaGeForce 9600 GT
NvidiaGeForce 9600 GT DDR2
NvidiaGeForce 9800 GT
NvidiaGeForce 9800 GT DDR2
NvidiaGeForce 9800 GTX(+)
NvidiaGeForce 9800 GX2
NvidiaGeForce GT 120
NvidiaGeForce GT 220 DDR2
NvidiaGeForce GT 240 GDDR3
NvidiaGeForce GT 430
NvidiaGeForce GT 430 64bit DDR3
NvidiaGeForce GT 520
NvidiaGeForce GTS 250
NvidiaGeForce GTS 450
NvidiaGeForce GTX 260 192SP
NvidiaGeForce GTX 260 216SP
NvidiaGeForce GTX 275
NvidiaGeForce GTX 285
NvidiaGeForce GTX 295
NvidiaGeForce GTX 460 (192bit)
NvidiaGeForce GTX 460 (256bit)
NvidiaGeForce GTX 465
NvidiaGeForce GTX 470
NvidiaGeForce GTX 480
NvidiaGeForce GTX 550 Ti
NvidiaGeForce GTX 560
NvidiaGeForce GTX 560 Ti
NvidiaGeForce GTX 580
NvidiaQuadro FX 3400
NvidiaQuadro FX 4400
AtiRadeon 9600 TX
AtiRadeon HD 2600 Pro DDR2
AtiRadeon HD 2900 GT 256 Mb
AtiRadeon HD 3850
AtiRadeon HD 4350
AtiRadeon HD 4550
AtiRadeon HD 4650 DDR2
AtiRadeon HD 4670 GDDR3
AtiRadeon HD 4770
AtiRadeon HD 4850
AtiRadeon HD 4850X2
AtiRadeon HD 4870
AtiRadeon HD 4890
AtiRadeon HD 5450 DDR2
AtiRadeon HD 5450 GDDR3
AtiRadeon HD 5670
AtiRadeon HD 5750
AtiRadeon HD 5770
AtiRadeon HD 5850
AtiRadeon HD 5870
AMDRadeon HD 6570 GDDR3
AMDRadeon HD 6870
AMDRadeon HD 6950
AtiRadeon X1950 Pro 256mb
AtiRadeon X700 512Mb DDR2
AtiRadeon X80

ok das sind nur die die ich abgeladen habe ....es gab auch noch ein paar die zu schlecht für den Bot waren und darum nicht in dieser Liste auftauchen 
Und ich habe auch von manchen mehrere gehabt von verschiedenen Herstellern + die die ich noch nicht abgeladen habe.

Alles in allen kann man sagen .....ich bin jenseits von Gut und Böse und die Krankheit schreitet fort


----------



## quattro68 (29. Juni 2011)

1. Voodoo 2
2. Onboard kram
3. Geforce 2mx
4. Geforce 5600XT
5. Radeon X1600pro
6. Radeon X800pro
7. Geforce 8800GT 
8. Radeon 4890
9. Mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit HD6870


----------



## Thallassa (25. November 2011)

Öhm...
An die erste aus meinem Pentium II - Rechner kann ich mich beim besten Willen nicht erinnern...

- GeForce 2 GTS
- Radeon 9100
- Radeon X800XT
- Sapphire Radeon HD2600
- NVIDIA 7025 (Auf nem AsRock S3-USS Brettl)
PCIe:

- Gainward 9800GTX
- Sapphire 4780 Vapor-X 2GB
- Powercolor HD5830 PCS+
- ASUS HD6950 DCII 2GB


----------



## Buja (25. November 2011)

hmm...
??? Geforce 2 MX
XFX Geforce MX 440
??? Geforce 3 TI
Club 3D ATI 9600 PRO
XFX Geforce 6800 GS  liegt als AGP-erinnerung im schrank voll funktionsfähig
 ASUS Geforce 7900 GTX 2X   beide verkauft
MSI Geforce 8400 GS Verkauft 
PNY Geforce 9800 GX2 Nachdem ein DVI Stecker den geist aufgab Verkauft
PNY Geforce 460 GTX (768MB)
PNY Geforce 450 GTS (1024 GDDR5) werkelt noch im zweitrechner
ASUS Geforce 590GTX momentan verbaut


----------



## JackOnell (25. November 2011)

V seven mirage ,
Nv 6800xt ,
Nv 8800 ultra ,
Nv gtx 275,
Nv gtx 570,
Intel gma......


----------



## Exception (25. November 2011)

1. Hercules HGC in Verbindung mit Grünmonitor (Monochrom)
2. 3dfx Voodo Banshee 16mb PCI in einem Pentium 1 150 System

Dazwischen dann erstmal nichts, dafür einige Konsolen 

3. MSI GeForce 4MX 4400
4. Leadtek Geforce 5900XT (Winfast A350XT TDH) Damit habe ich auch meine ersten OC Erfahrungen gesammelt und den Originalkühler gegen einen Zalmann Kupferkühler getauscht.
5. Intel GMA 950 (Studienzeit, im Acer Laptop)
6. Geforce Go 6100 im Asus Laptop, hab ich heute noch, und schreibe gerade drauf.
7. Asus GeForce 9800GT, meinem kleinen Bruder vermacht.
8. Zotac GeForce 9800GT
9. Palit GeForce GTX 275, ebenfalls meinem Bruder vermacht, weil die Asus gestorben ist.
10. EVGA GeForce 9800GX 2, mein erstes (Pseudo-) SLI
11. ATi Mobility FireGL 5200 im Siemens Celsius Notebook.
12. Asus GeForce GTX 570 Direct CUII, aktuell frisch gekauft.


----------



## ZeroHour (25. November 2011)

Geforce 4200 Ti 
HD5850
HD5770
GTX570


----------



## Lotto (26. November 2011)

Trident VGA ISA (512 KB) 
Diamond mit S3-Chip (keine Ahnung vergessen welche)
3dfx Voodoo3 2000
Asus Geforce 2 GTS
Asus Geforce 4 Ti 4200
Gigabyte Geforce 6800
Sparkle Geforce 8800 GT
Leadtek Geforce 9800 GT
Sapphire Radeon HD 5770
ASUS Radeon HD 6950


----------



## Robonator (26. November 2011)

Geforce 2
Geforce 4
Geforce FX 5200
Geforce fX 5900
Geforce 6800GT
Geforce GTS 250
AMD HD 6850


----------



## Alterac (26. November 2011)

AGP:

ATI x1900
ATI Radeon 9600
Geforce 6600

PCI-E

Geforce GTX 550 Ti


----------



## labei01 (26. November 2011)

Oh das wird eine lange Liste 

keine genaue Reihenfolge 

2 MB S3 Hersteller unbekannt (ISA)
4 MB S3 (VESA LOCAL BUS)
Matrox Millenium (zum testen)
8 MB Herkules 3D (VESA LOCAL BUS) 
Voodoo 1
Nvidia Riva TNT 
ATI Rage 128
Nvidia Riva TNT 2 
Geforce 256
Geforce 1
Geforce 2 MX 4xx (Habe ich tot gebraten)
Geforce 3 TI 500 
Voodoo 5 5500 (zum testen)
Geforce 4200 @ 4600
Geforce 5700
Geforce 6600 LE @ 6800
ATI Radeon 3850 (Brauchte noch AGP)
Geforce 7600
Geforce 9600 GT SLI
Geforce GTX 260
Geforce GTX 285
Geforce GTX 470
Geforce GTX 570

coming soon GTX 6xx 

habe bestimmt die ein oder andere von meinen Anfängen vergessen


----------



## JayBeKay (26. November 2011)

8500 GT
Palit GTX 470
MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II (jetzt)


----------



## Ralle@ (26. November 2011)

Puh, das waren so viele.
Mal sehen ob ich mich an alle erinnere.

ATI Rage 16MB
Voodoo 3 3500
Nvidia GeForce 2 Ultra
Nvidia GeForce 3 TI 500
Nvidia GeForce 4 4600 (war die erste Karte die ich je übertaktet habe)
ATI 9800 XT von Asus die mit den beiden Lüftern
Nvidia GeForce 6800GT von Gainward die Golden Sample Goes Like Hell (das war die lauteste Karte die ich je hatte) und bekam einen Silencer verpasst
Nvidia GeForce 7800GTX 512MB auch von Gainward. Man das war eine mörder OC Karte
Nvidia GeForce 7950 von Asus, lief aber nur 2 oder 3 Monate und dann war sie hin
Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX. Davon hatte ich 2 für SLI
AMD HD 4870 CrossFire. Das lief aber nie so richtig rund
Nvidia GeForce GTX 280 SLI
AMD HD 5870 CrossFire. Das lief schon weit besser, aber eine Karte rauchte nachher ab.
Nvidia GeForce GTX 470 von PoV. Da wollte ich mal den Fermi testen, aber die Karte hielt kein Monat durch^^
Nvidia GeForce GTX 480 AMP von Zotac. Das war eine echt gute und leise Karte
AMD HD 6950 CrossFire. Beide Karten wurden zur 6970 gemoddet. Aber mir gingen dann die Treiber aufn Keks
Nvidia GeForce GTX 580 Matrix SLI. Für die Karten habe ich echt viel Geld bekommen
Nvidia GeForce GTX 580 AMP². Das ist meine aktuelle, auf der auch der EKL Peter mit zwei 14cm BeQuiet Lüftern sitzt

Die ein oder andere Karte habe ich sicher vergessen.
Hm, man habe ich viel Geld für Grafikkarten ausgegeben


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. November 2011)

labei01 schrieb:


> 4 MB S3 (VESA LOCAL BUS)
> .
> 8 MB Herkules 3D (VESA LOCAL BUS)


 
 Und es gab sie doch!

Kann mich damals noch erinnern *VLB *gegen *PCI *- Stundenlange Diskussionen unter Schulkameraden welcher Standard sich durchsetzen wird  - welcher war das nochmal


----------



## AbsolutStorm (26. November 2011)

1. ATI onBoard Grafik  (und ich hatte mich damals gewundert wieso die Spiele nicht so gut laufen ^^)
2. nVidia GeForce 7600gt
3. nVidia GeForce 8800gt
4. nVidia GeForce 8800gtx
5. nVidia GeForce GTX260

6. Folgt in gut 3-4 Monaten, dann wird ein neuer PC gebaut


----------



## Zyklon83 (26. November 2011)

Ati Rage 128
Hercules Prophet 9200
MSI Geforce 6600GT
Expertvison 7600 GT
Gainward Geforce 9400GT
Inno3D GTS 250
PoV GTX 275 (leider kaputt gegangen)
Gainward GTX 460 GS (zurzeit bei RMA)
Sapphire HD 6850 (übergangs karte)


----------



## Oromus (27. November 2011)

Oje das wird schwierig....

Ich fange mal an bei denen ich zu 100 % sicher bin.

GTX 570 aktuell
Radeon 6870 kurzzeitig (ich komme mit AMD nicht klar)
GTX 285
Radeon 4870 kurzzeitig (ich komme mit AMD nicht klar)
8800 GTS 320 MB
GeForce 4 Ti 4200
Voodoo 1 Noname...

So und jetzt fängts an:
6600 GT glaube ich
GeForce 2 MX 440 keine Ahnung wie die hieß.
Und halt dann noch verschiedene von Cirrus Logic usw.


----------



## oanvoanc (27. November 2011)

liste der karten, die ich im spiele pc eingebaut hatte:

geforce 2 mx 220
radeon 9800 pro @ xt
7800 gtx 512
7900 gtx 
8800 ultra
gtx 550 ti white
gtx 580 direct cu2


----------



## lenne0815 (27. November 2011)

-S3 virge

-3dfx Voodoo 1 ( Unreal Engine 1 512x384 mit z-Buffer !!! )

-3dfx Voodoo 2 ( So gern haett ich noch eine gehabt, damals leider voellig unbezahlbar... )

-3dfx Banshee ( Das beste war der Name, Orchid Righteous 3D  )

-Nvidia Riva TNT 2 m64 ( Hatte die Karte nicht jeder ? )

-Nvidia Geforce3 Ti 500 ( Sauteuer damals, hab ich immernoch rumliegen Serienmaessig mit einem "Blue Orb" Luefter ausgestattet )

-Nvidia Geforce 7800gt ( Per Silberleitlack und nem Cutter die Lueftersteuerung gaengig gemacht )

-ATI Radeon 4870x2 ( Erst nach installation eines Arctic Cooling Kuehlers und anschliessendem fanmod auf 3x Noctua 80mm eine wirklich gute Karte )

-AMD Radeon 6950 ASUS DC2CU ( Die bisher schluessigste Grafikkarte die ich gekauft habe, der Luefter ist genial, nach shader unlock und Oc schneller als ne 6970 @ Stock )


----------



## Mzler (27. November 2011)

Intakte agp Karte von NVIDIA glaube 5450 oder iwoe sowas .

NVIDIA 9500 gt 
NVIDIA GTs 250
NVIDIA 9500 gt
Und jetzt eine 6870 asus


----------



## Micha77 (27. November 2011)

8600M GS
GTX 560 TI

Bin noch net so lange dabei


----------



## Airboume (27. November 2011)

geht mir genauso

eine ati von vor 1995 (älter als ich ) mit 64MiB Speicher. Noch ohne Kühler und so 
GF 7900GS
GF 9500GT mit 1GiB Speicher

 LG


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Dezember 2011)

S3 Trio irgendwas
3dfx Voodoo
3dfx Voodoo2
3dfx Voodoo3 3000
nvidia GeForce4 MX200
nvidia GeForce4 MX (iMac 17")
ati x700 (mobile)
nvidia 7600GT (mobile)
nvidia 8800GT
nvidia GTX285
ATI HD4890
ATI HD5870
nvidia GTX580


----------



## Chicago (23. Dezember 2011)

Meine zum Zocken:
Ati Rage irgendwas
Elsa Erasor II "nVidia TNT"
Geforce 2MX Ka was fürn Hersteller
Msi 5700
Leadtek 6600GT
Palit 7600GT
Gainward 8800GTS640 und Msi 8800GTS640 SLI
Msi GTX260 216
Msi GTX560Ti

Und noch nen paar ander zum Benchen


----------



## Rixx (23. Dezember 2011)

XFX         8400
XFX  GTS 8800 640 MB
XFX  GTX 8000 768 MB
KFa2 GTX 275 OC
ATI Sapphire 5850 Xtreme
Zotax GTX 480 AMP
POV   GTX 480

außer der 8400 noch alle funktionstüchtig


----------



## GroundZero (24. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir sind es noch nicht so viele gewesen^^

Radeon 9200 SE 128 MB
Radeon 9800 Pro 512 MB
GeForce 6600 GT 512 MB
Und momentan HD 4870 1 GB, demnächst wohl 'ne HD 6950 2 GB.


----------



## böhser onkel (24. Dezember 2011)

Tnt2 Riva
Radeon 9800Pro
Geforce 7800GS
Geforce 9800gtx
Gtx 460 Hawk
Gtx570


----------



## Rizoma (24. Dezember 2011)

kann mich erst ab meiner GF 4600TI erinnern alles was davor war KP 

- GF 4 4600TI
- X700 Mobility
- GF 6800M
- x1900 Mobility
- HD 2400 Mobility
- HD 4670 Mobility
- GF 9600M GT
- GF 8600 GTS
- HD 5850


----------



## dwight (26. Dezember 2011)

Waren für mich nicht wirklich viele Grafikkarten

Geforce 4 4200TI (war damals afaik der Preis/Leistungs - Krösus)
Geforce 5800 Ultra (meine Güte was für ein grausames Gerät)
Asus Geforce 6800 GT (da konnte ich Spiegeleier drauf braten)
Geforce 8800 GTS (Hatte ich sehr lange meine Freude dran)
Radeon HD 4650
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB


----------



## X.Ray (26. Dezember 2011)

- Geforce 6xxx GT (irgendeine aus der Serie, weiß net mehr genau welche)
- Radeon X1950pro
- Radeon HD 4870 X2
- Geforce GTX 560 ti


----------



## Horilein (26. Dezember 2011)

Voodoo 1                    4 MB
Voodoo 2                   12 MB
Elsa Victory 3D            16 MB Voodoo Banshee oder so^^
Diamond V770 TNT 2      32 MB
Hercules 3D Prophet II      64 MB (Geforce II?)
Hecules Geforce 3           k.a MB
Geforce FX 5700 Ultra     128 MB DDR II 5 ns^^
Radeon 9800 Pro            128 MB
Radeon 1950 XT             128 MB
Radeon HD 3850              256 MB
Sapphire Radeon HD 4890 Vapor-X 1024 MB DDR 5 <- gestern bei Ebay raus *heul*
Asus HD 6850@860 Mhz GPU  1024 MB DDR 5  rennt.....


----------



## BossMaster (26. Dezember 2011)

Riva TNT
Leadtek Nvidia Geforce 6200 LE
Medion Nvidia Geforce 6700XL
Gainward Nvidia Geforce 8500 GT
Sapphire HD 5670
AMD HD 4870
Sparkle Nvidia GTX 560Ti

Aufgrund meines Baujahres (1993) hätte ich nicht gedacht das soviel zusammenkommt


----------



## edge1984 (26. Dezember 2011)

im normalen Spiele PC 
ATI Rage Pro Turbo 8MB SDRAM   AGP2
NEC PowerVR PCX2 von Maxtor 4 MB SDRAM  PCI  (zurzeit im Retro PC)
3DFX Voodoo 2 von Diamond 12 MB EDDRAM PCI
3DFX Voodoo 2 SLI von Diamond 24 MB EDDRAM PCI (ein Traum wurde wahr)
Nvidia Geforce 256 von Hercules mit nur 16 MB SDRAM AGP4
ATI Radeon 64 DDRRAM AGP4
Nvidia Geforce 3 TI 200  128MB DDRRAM AGP4
ATI Radeon 9500 von Sapphire 128MB DDRRAM AGP8
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro von Powercolor 128MB DDRRAM AGP8
Nvidia Geforce 6800 von MSI 128MB DDRRAM AGP8
ATI Radeon HD 2600 von Sapphire 512 MB DDR2 RAM AGP8


und sonst noch 
Nvidia Riva TNT Model 64 von Medion 32 MB SDRAM AGP2 
Nvidia Geforce 4 TI 4600 128 MB DDRRAM AGP4
3DFX Voodoo Graphics von Diamond  4MB EDDRAM PCI
3DFX Voodoo Rush von Jazz 6MB EDDRAM PCI 
3DFX Voodoo 2 verschieden von Creative/STB/3DFX/Diamond/Hercules mit je 12MB EDDRAM PCI
3DFX Voodoo 3 3000 16 MB SDRAM AGP 2 (zurzeit im Retro PC)


----------



## PC GAMER (26. Dezember 2011)

Ati x1680 mit 1024 MB

Sapphire HD4850 mit 512 MB

XFX HD6970 mit 2048 MB ( TOT )
HIS IceQ HD6970 mit 2048 MB (Jetzt )



Was für Grakas ihr habt


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juni 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> ati radeon 7500 64mb / oem
> ati radeon 9250 128mb / sapphire (verkauft)
> 
> nvidia 8800 gt 512mb / msi (F@H PC)
> ...


update2:
nvidia gts 450 1GB / evga (F@H PC)
ati radeon HD 5450 / xfx (F@H PC)


----------



## 10203040 (27. Juni 2012)

Radeon HD 4650
Radeon HD6870
Ne ältere nVidia weiß grad nicht die genaue Bezeichnung


----------



## Sebbo92 (28. Juni 2012)

Nvidia GeForce 7600GT
Nvidia GeForce 9500GT
Nvidia GeForce 460GTX


----------



## chris991 (28. Juni 2012)

uff, ich kann mich noch an meine geforce 6600 ultra erinnern...so teuer und so gut bei far cry


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Juni 2012)

chris991 schrieb:


> uff, ich kann mich noch an meine geforce 6600 ultra erinnern...so teuer und so gut bei far cry


 
Eine *6600 Ultra* gabs nicht 
Du meinst wohl die 6800 Ultra.


----------



## celi2 (28. Juni 2012)

Matrox 4mb
TNT2 Ultra 32mb?
ATI 8500 LE
ATI 9800 Pro
Geforce 4ti 4400
Nvidia 9500 M GS
Nvidia 6600 gt
Nvidia GTS 250
Nvidia 9800 GX2
Nvidia GTX 275
Nvidia GTX 295
Nvidia GTX 480
ATI Radeon 5870
ATI Radeon 5970
AMD Radeon 6970
AMD Radeon 7970


----------



## xKaMoVX52 (28. Juni 2012)

1. ATI RAGE 128 pro 

2. NViDiA Geforce 7300gt 

3. NViDiA Geforce 8800gt 

4. ATI RADEON HD4670 512mb 

5. AMD RADEON HD6950 ref.


----------



## mrfloppy (28. Juni 2012)

amd 5570
gigabyte gtx 560 ti
amd sapphire 6950 2GB
gigabyte gtx 670


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Juni 2012)

amd 7950
amd 2500 mobile Graphics


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (28. Juni 2012)

FX 5200 
GF 6200TC
8800GTS
9800GT
GTX470Asus
GTX470Gainward


----------



## Aw3s0mE (28. Juni 2012)

ATI X1300 Pro
ATI HD5570
HIS HD6870
Asus GTX570


----------



## reinhardrudi (29. Juni 2012)

also

Radeon 32MB
GF2 32MB
Radeon 8500 64MB
radeon 9800128MB
GF 6800 512MB
XFX 1950 XT 512MB
8800 GT 640MB
8800GT 512MB
5850 1GB
GTX 460 1GB
GTX4701.25GB
GTX580 1.5GB
2*GTX580 1,5GB @ SLI 

wenn ich da mal die ganze kohle zusammenzähle ist das ein ganzschöner Batzen!!


----------



## MihawkLFC (29. Juni 2012)

GeForce 2
GeForce 4 Ti
Radeon 9800
GeForce 6600 GT
Radeon 1950 XT
GeForce 8800 Ultra
GeForce GTX 275
Radeon 5870
GeForce 580
GeForce 680

Gott ey, wie viel Geld liegt hier rum?! o_O


----------



## KommandeurMumm (29. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte noch nicht so viele GraKa's:

Meine erste war schon im Rechner verbaut als er gekauft wurde, keine Ahnung was das für eine war.
Dann hab ich mir eine *Geforce MX 440* von Creative gekauft.
Es folgte eine (wieder schon vorher verbaute) *Geforce 7500 LE.*
Eine *Geforce 8500 GT* von Club3D (nicht besonders stark, aber brutal übertaktbar und dadurch halbwegs brauchbar, allerdings wollte das Ding nicht mit aktuellen Treibern laufen was recht ärgerlich war).
Eine *Geforce 8800 GTS* (gebraucht von einem Freund übernommen, nicht mehr mit Originalkühler und recht laut)
Eine *Geforce GTX 295* (auch gebraucht)
Und derzeit eine *Geforce 560Ti Amp!* von Zotac.


----------



## PC-Master (11. Oktober 2012)

1. Intel 82815 32MB
2. Nvidia Geforce 2 MX 64MB
3. Radeon 9000 64MB
4. S3 Onboard
5. Nvidia 8500 GT 512MB
6. ATI Radeon HD4850 512MB
7. Nvidia Geforce GTX460 OC 1GB
(bald Radeon HD7870)


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (11. Oktober 2012)

Alte Komplettrechner außen vorgelassen hatte ich (= habe ich in meine eigenen Rechner verbaut):

- Radeon 9700 128 MB (genauen Hersteller vergessen)
- Powercolor Radeon X1950Pro 256 MB (gab irgendwann langsam den Geist auf, sah lustig aus in Spielen)
- Sapphire Radeon 4670 Ultimate 512 MB (als Übergangslösung)
- Sapphire Radeon 4850 Vapor-X 1024 MB

Als nächstes kommt dann vermutlich eine 7850, 7870 oder GTX 660.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Oktober 2012)

1. irgendeine Onboard auf einem mini ITX Board mir einer VIA CPU
2. irgendeine passive Geforce der 6000er Reihe
3. Radeon HD 6870

Der Leistungssprung zwischen 2 und 3 war gigantisch.


----------



## Razor2408 (11. Oktober 2012)

Meine Grafikkarten-Chronologie sieht folgendermaßen aus:

1. Nvidia Riva TNT 2
2. Nvidia Geforce Ti 4200
3. Nvidia Geforce 7950 GT (Gainward)
4. Nvidia GTX 295 (Evga)
5. Nvidia GTX 670 Direct Cu II (Asus)
6. Nvidia GTX 690 (Asus)

Hatte einfach mit Nvidia nie Probleme und gute Erfahrungen, deswegen kein Ati/Amd in der Liste.


----------



## giga871 (11. Oktober 2012)

also:

S3 Virge DX/GX (die Karte war der Horror)
ATI Rage Pro
ATI Rage 128
AtI Radeon 8500
AMD Radeon HD 3450 (neuer PC) seit 2008
AMD Radeon HD 4850 (2009)
AMD Radeon HD 5770 (2010)
Nvidia GeForce GTX 460 (meine erste GeForce) (2011)
AMD Radeon HD 6950 (seit Februar 2012)

muss sagen das Ich mit ATI/AMD nur gute erfahrungen gemacht habe, aber die GTX 460 ist auch nicht schlecht!
aber Ich bleibe bei AMD


----------



## Devil1993 (12. Oktober 2012)

Moin,
GeForce 8400 GS
Gainward 9800 GT
Gainward 465 GTX
Powercolor HD 6950 PCS++  
dazu kam ne Sapphire HD 6950 für CF
und jetzt gerade neugekauft das Schmuckstück: *MSi HD 7950 Twin Frozr III*


----------



## Dellwin (12. Oktober 2012)

Geforce 2MX 
Geforce 8800GT von Evga
Geforce 560Ti TGT 3 Fan Charged Edition von Point of View
AMD HD 7970 DCII TOP von Asus
aktuell: HD3000 von meinem i7 2600K


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (12. Oktober 2012)

1. ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
2. NVidia GeForce 7950 GX2 
3. ATI HD4870X2 
4. Bald was neues


----------



## Junky90 (12. Oktober 2012)

1. Geforce 256
2. Geforce MX 440
3. Geforce 7600 GT
4. Radeon HD 4670
5. Radeon HD 5770 OC
6. Geforce GTX 570
7. Geforce GTX 670 OC


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Oktober 2012)

Hd4670 (agp)
gtx460


----------



## quattro68 (12. Oktober 2012)

1. Voodoo 2 
2. Onboard krams
3. GeForce 2mx
4. Onboard krams
5. GeForce 5600xt
6. Radeon 1650pro
7. Radeon x800gto
8. GeForce 8800gt
9. Radeon 4890
10. Radeon 6870
11. Radeon 7970


----------



## StefanStg (12. Oktober 2012)

Gtx 260
Gtx 470
Gtx 580
Bald Gtx 670/680


----------



## stevie4one (12. Oktober 2012)

Geforce Ti 4200 (AGP)
Geforce FX 5200 (AGP)
Geforce 7800GS (AGP)
Geforce GTX 285
Geforce GTX 670


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Oktober 2012)

einige Onboard 0815
GeForce MX 440
GeForce 7800 GTX
Radeon HD 6770
Radeon HD 6970
Radeon HD 7970


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Oktober 2012)

Onboard SiS 650...
GeForce 4 Ti4400
Radeon X850XT
Radeon HD3850
GTS450
GTX460
GTX480 Amp (aktuell)

GTX680 (ende des Jahres/anfang nächsten Jahres)


----------



## r34ln00b (12. Oktober 2012)

ati rage 2 (8mb) --- erste grafikkarte, wollte damals unbedingt eine 32mb karte haben von hercules.. aber die waren alle so teuer... und für einen 7 jährigen jungen unbezahlbar 
radeon 9600tx (128mb)
geforce 6600xl @ gt oc´ed (128mb) --- 4 jahre damit gespielt, war damals stolz auf die karte.
geforce 7600gt (256mb) -- eltern nutzen die karte mit meinem alten p4 3,4ghz, für´s servern mehr als ausreichend.
geforce 8800gts (320mb) --- für 120€ erworben und bei einem 17" tft hat sie mehr als genug fps gebracht.. man bedenke die 88gt 512mb hat noch 250€+ gekostet..^^
hd 3870 (512mb) --- für 85€ erworben, fand sie super .... 1 monat nach release war sie meins ^^. Momentan bei meinem bruder im rechner, spielt mit ihr noch alle games... in der kombi mit  einem x² 6000+ (3,1ghz)
geforce gtx 260² - zotac (896mb)  --- leistung hat mir super gereicht, leider schaltete sie sich ab.. sobald sie die 70°C erreicht hat und somit eine macke hat.
geforce gtx460 (1024mb) --- leistung reicht mir dicke, aber mein bruder will auch mal bf³ spielen und so muss ich mir eine neue suchen.

hatte mit der 9600tx am meisten spaß, hielt auch ewig und zu dem zeitpunkt war sie neben der 9700/pro die schnellste grafikkarte. 

als nächstes wird vllt. eine 7850/70 geholt.. eine amd karte als letzte karte für die nächsten ~5 jahre.


----------



## Westcoast (12. Oktober 2012)

an die ich mich erinnere: 

ATi Radeon X1800 XT
Nvidia 8800 GTS G92 
Zotac GTX 280
MSI GTX 460 Cyclone
Powercolor 5870 PCS
ASUS GTX 570
Powercolor 7950 pcs+
EVGA GTX 690


----------



## D-zibel (12. Oktober 2012)

hier meine sammlung 

1x Ati Radeon 9200 64mb

1x Ati Radeon SAPPHIRE 9600SE 128mb

1x Ati Radeon SAPPHIRE X850 GT 256mb

1x Nvidia POV 7600GT 256mb

1x Nvidia Gainward 7900GT GS 512mb

1x Ati Radeon SAPPHIRE X1900XT 512mb

1x Nvidia Colorfull 9600GT 1024mb

2x Nvidia Gainward 8800Ultra 768mb

2x Nvidia ZOTAC GTX260² 216 896mb

2x Nvidia EVGA GTX570 Classified 1280mb


----------



## PatrickK (12. Oktober 2012)

Bis jetzt ist es nur eine Radeon Sapphire 4850HD mit 1 GB
Jetzt ist es eine Nvidia Zotac Gforce 560Ti AMP! Edition


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Oktober 2012)

AMD 5570
Gigabyte GTX 560 TI
AMD 6950
Gigabyte 670 OC WF3


----------



## Legacyy (13. Oktober 2012)

8600gt
amd 4870
gtx580


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Oktober 2012)

Meine waren nur von AMD 

1. HD 3870
2. HD 4870
3. HD 5870
4. HD 7970

5. (HD 8970) !!?? 

Und halt noch OnBoardzeugs


----------



## Merty (13. Oktober 2012)

Oha... schon viele 

- Riva TNT2
- Creative Geforce 256
- Creative Geforce 2 TI
- Asus Geforce 3 TI 500
- Asus Geforce 4 TI 4.200
- Leadtek Geforce FX 5.900xt
- Asus Radeon 9800xt
- MSI Geforce 7800gtx
- Leadtek Geforce 8.800gt
- Leadtek Geforce 8.800gts
- MSI Geforce GTX260
- MSI Geforce GTX275
- Zotax Geforce GTX285 amp-edition
- ASUS Geforce GTX 460 1.024MB
- MSI Geforce GTX 560 TI
- ASUS Geforce GTX580 Matrix Edition
- Palit Geforce GTX 670 Jetstream
- ASUS Geforce GTX 680 DCU II


----------



## Norkzlam (13. Oktober 2012)

HD 2400pro
HD 6870
HD 7950


----------



## TempestX1 (13. Oktober 2012)

Hercules VGA Grafikkarte mit 1 MB Videospeicher 
ATI Rage 128
ATI Radeon 32 SD
Nvidia Geforce 3 TI 500 (bei Ebay Gekauft - nach kurzer Zeit Defekt)
Nvidia Geforce 8600GT (512 DDR2)
ATI Radeon HD 7770 OC


----------



## floh315 (13. Oktober 2012)

also als.erstes so ne 128 mb

dann ne gt 520
gleichzeitig ne onboard graka hd 6320 in nem e-450 netbook

jetzt meine msi hd 7850 1gb


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Oktober 2012)

Merty schrieb:


> Oha... schon viele
> 
> - Radeon Riva TNT2


 
 Selbst gebastelt ??


----------



## Aslinger (13. Oktober 2012)

Ati Rage II AGP
Ati Rage Pro AGP
Maxi Gamer 3D Voodoo 1 PCI
Creative 3D Blaster Voodoo 2 12 MB PCI
Voodoo 3 2000 AGP
Hercules Geforce 2 MX AGP
MSI Geforce2 Pro 64 AGP
Asus Geforce 4 Ti 4400 AGP
Hercules 3D Prophet 9800 Pro AGP
Point of View 6800 GT AGP
Point of View 7800 GS AGP
Gainward Bliss 7800 GS AGP
EVGA Geforce 7950GX2 PCIe
8400M GS im Lapi
Powercolor Radeon 1900XT PCIe
EVGA GTX 280 Superclock PCIe
Asus 8800 GTS 512 PCIe (Übergang bis zu GTX 570)
Point of View GTX 570 PCIe

Nächstes Jahr im Frühling: GTX 780


----------



## Match-Maker (13. Oktober 2012)

ATI Radeon X1650XT
Nvidia Geforce GT525M
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870


----------



## Ebrithil (13. Oktober 2012)

GeForce 6600GT
GeForce 9800GT
ATI Radeon HD5770
GeForce GTX 470


----------



## Kruter (14. Oktober 2012)

1. irgendeine Karte von SiS
2. Nvidia GeForce 2 MX 400
3. AMD Radeon 9500 Pro
4. Nvidia GeForce 6100 Onboard
5. AMD Radeon X1950 Pro
6. AMD Radeon HD 4650 mobile
7. XFX AMD HD 6950 DualFan


----------



## combatIII (14. Oktober 2012)

1. Geforce 3 ti 200
2. ATI Radeon Sapphire 9800 pro (256 bit)
3. ATI X700M
4. ATI Radeon Sapphire X800XT
5. 2 x ATI Sapphire 4890 OC
6. Geforce 9700m GTS
7. AMD Sapphire 7970 (Ref.) 
8. AMD 7970M


----------



## The_Trasher (14. Oktober 2012)

Nvidia FX 5500 256 MB
AMD 4870 1 GB


----------



## Rasha (14. Oktober 2012)

Elsa irgendwas 
ATI X600 
ATI X1950
ATI HD4870 (Sehr starke Karte  Brauch auch viel...)
Palit Sonic Nvidia Geforce GTX 570
Palit NVidia Geforce GTX 670
Point of View Nvidia Geforce GTX 680 Exo (lustige Geschichte)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Oktober 2012)

Nvidia MSI 7500LE 256mb
Nvidia Evga 9800 GTX SSC  512mb
Nvidia Evga GTX 260 (65nm) 896mb
Nvidia PoV TGT GTX 560ti Tripple Fan Edition 

Nächste Karte wahrscheinlich eine Asus GTX 670 DCII Top


----------



## hornhautman (14. Oktober 2012)

Voodoo Banshee 16MB
Geforce 2 GTS 32MB
ATI 9600XT 128MB
ATI X800GTO 256MB
ATI X1950Pro 512MB
ATI HD3850 512MB
Geforce GTX260/216 896MB
Geforce GTX460 1024MB
Geforce GTX570 2560MB
Geforce GTX660Ti 2048MB


----------



## eXitus64 (11. November 2012)

Radeon M6
Radeon 9800 Pro
Geforce 2MX 
Geforce 4 TI 4200
Geforce 5200
Geforce 5600
Geforce 6600 GT
Geforce 6200
Geforce 6800 GT
Geforce Go 6800 Ultra
Geforce 8600M GS
Geforce 7800 GTX
Geforce GTX 460M


----------



## Klarostorix (15. November 2012)

Meine Historie ist recht kurz:

- Palit 4850 Sonic
- Sapphire 4890 (quasi umsonst bekommen) 
-Asus GTX 670 DC2 (nachdem meine 4890 gestorben ist)


----------



## Rolk (15. November 2012)

-Diverse Karten aus Komplett-PCs die in Vergessenheit geraten sind. 
-Point of View 7800GTX
-PNY 8800GT 512MB
-PNY GTX260
-Sapphire HD4890 Vapor-X
-Sapphire HD4890 Toxic
-EVGA GTX460 768MB
-MSI GTX460 1GB Hawk
-MSI GTX460 1GB Hawk Talon Attack
-MSI GTX460 768MB Cyclone
-Gigabyte HD7970 WindForce 3X
-XFX HD 7970 1000M DD


----------



## Zergoras (15. November 2012)

- Nvidia 6600GT
- ATI 1650pro
- Nvidia 8600GS
- ATI HD 4850 Club 3D
- AMD HD 5870 Force 3D
- AMD HD 7970 Asus Matrix


----------



## Drizztly (15. November 2012)

-NVIDIA 7800GT
-EVGA 8800GT OC
-Asus GTX 560 OC
-evtl. demnächst HD7950 (Gigabyte/Sapphire)


----------



## Murdoch (15. November 2012)

Ohhhh das würde nen langer Post werden wenn mir alle einfallen würden. 

- matrox Millennium 
- Diamond Monster 3d
- Diamond Monster 3d II
- ati rage 3d
- nvidia tnt
- nvidia tnt 2
- und ein Haufen gforce Karten, die Nummern fallen mir alle nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Soulsnap (15. November 2012)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> AGP:
> Voodoo Rush 25
> Voodoo 2
> Guillemot Maxi gamer Cougar
> ...


 

Wird mal Zeit für ein Update 

hinzu kommen: 

PCIe:
GF PCX5900
GF 6800 XT
GF 7900 GTX
GF 7900 GTO
GF 7950 GT
GF 7950 GX2
GF 8800 GS
GF 8800 GTS (G80 640 Mb)
GF 8800 GTS (G92 512 Mb)
GF 8800 GTX
GF 9800 GTX+
GF GTX 285
GF GTS 450
HD 3850
HD 4850
HD 4870
HD 6950 2Gb

Und zur Zeit HD 7970 Ghz 

(bestimmt wieder einige vergessen, wie damals)


----------



## beren2707 (15. November 2012)

Riva 128 (1997-2001)
Geforce 2 GTS (2001-2004)
ATI X800XT PE @ Accelero S2 + TM (2004-2008)
HD 3850 AGP @ Accelero L2 Pro (2008-2009)
HD 4850 (2009-2012; läuft im Ersatzrechner)
HD 7950 PCS+ (2012)
HD 7970 @ ACX (2012-2014)
R9-290 (2014-20xx)

Das sind die Karten, die ich selbst zum Zwecke des Spielens genutzt habe und noch in meinem Besitz sind; habe aus anderen Rechnern unter anderem noch diese Karten:
ATI 9200 Pro
Geforce 6600 GT
Geforce 8400 GS

Sind noch alle funktionsfähig (zumindest die, die ich noch nicht verkauft habe ), wovon ich mich regelmäßig bei Retro-Sessions überzeugen kann.


----------



## Razzor (15. November 2012)

Nvidia MX440 
GForce4 Ti4200 
GForce 6800GT
GForce GTS 8800
GForce GTX 470 SOC 
ATI 7970 davon gleich 2


----------



## Soulsnap (15. November 2012)

Mir ist gerade mal aufgefallen das ich früher ein ziemlich grüner Gnom war xD Fast nur Nvidia Karen gehabt... 

Dazu sag ich nur: Ron Simmons DAMN!!!!!! - YouTube


----------



## boltar174 (15. November 2012)

TNT irgendwas ~ weiß nicht mehr genau wie die hieß
GF 2 MX
GF 2  
GF 3200 TI
GF 4 MX
GF 4200 TI
GF 6600GT
GF 2x7900 GTO ~ SLI
GF 8600GT
AMD 6850

.....nach lange GForce Runde bin ich überzeugter AMD User


----------



## Festplatte (15. November 2012)

Hercules 3D Prophet II MX
ATi Radeon X1600 PRO
VTX Radeon HD 5750
XFX Radeon HD 6870
XFX Radeon HD 7870 BE


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (16. November 2012)

viel zu lange die liste 

agp

Ati :
9550
9600
9800
X800 Pro @xt pe
X1950 Pro

Nvidia 

TNT2
Geforce 2 
mx 440
Geforce 4 4200 ti 3x
geforce 4 4600 ti 
6200
6800 le


Pci-e

Ati 
X800 GTO² 
HD5870 (aktuell drinne) 

Nvidia
7900gs
460 GTX MSI Hawk
8400 gs
8600 GT 4x
8800 gts 320 
8800 GTX 2x 
260 gtx
295 gtx testweise
570 gtx Phantom


----------



## ArtiR (16. November 2012)

9600GT
HD4870
HD5850
GTX 670


----------



## orca113 (26. März 2013)

Ich Frage das mal hier weil ich grad auf dem Schlauch stehe:

Radeon RX1600pro gegen eine Nvidia 8400GS was ist wieviel schneller?


----------



## ugotitbad (26. März 2013)

Im 1. Fertig-PC war eine ATI Grafikarte eingebaut deren Bezeichnung ich leider nicht mehr kenne. 
Darauf folgte die Sapphire Radeon 9800 XT Ultimate Edition
Danach kam ein komplett neues System mit C2D und 2x ASUS EAH 3870.
In meinem aktuellesten Rechner mit i5 arbeitet eine Sapphire HD 7970.


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. März 2013)

Da fehlt bestimmt noch die ein oder andere, aber über die Jahre Sammelt man das ein oder andere

- radeon x1900 xt
- 8600 gt
- radeon x1950
- 6600 gt
- geforce 8800 gt
- 8800 gts
- 8800 gtx SLI
- gtx 260
- gtx 280
- hd 4870 
- HD 4890 CF
- hd 6950 CF
- gtx 470
- gtx 570
- hd 7950 CF
- ne defekte GTX 690
- GTX 670

mfg


----------



## Der Maniac (26. März 2013)

So lang ist die Liste bei mir nicht 

Schauen wir mal was wir da so hatten:


Gainward 8800 GTS 320 MB
EVGA GTX 260 Super Clocked 896 MB
EVGA GTX 460 Super Clocked 1024 MB
Eine zweite GTX 460 von EVGA, für SLI
2x die GTX 580 SC von EVGA im Ref-Design
2x GTX 680 Ex OC von KFA² (Taktprobleme, sind zurückgegangen, dafür kamen dann: )
2x NGTX 680 von MSI in der 4 GB OC-Variante (Signatur und so) 
Also nicht soo viele wie manch anderer hier


----------



## Scroll (26. März 2013)

Ich zahle mal auf von denen ich rs noch weis welche das waren, die anderen 2-3 habe ich leider vergessen 
1x 7600 Von msi im referenz design
1x 8600gt
1x 9800gt
1x zotac gtx 260 referenz
1x gigabyte 560ti oc
1x gigabyte hd 7970 oc (meine aktuelle )

Die anderen uralt Dinger habe ich leider vergessen aber bis zur 560ti waren alle referenz design da fertig pcs


----------



## Overkee (26. März 2013)

Gainward 7600 GT
Palit GTX 260 Sonic 216 SP
Gigabyte GTX 660Ti


----------



## quattro68 (27. März 2013)

Voodoo 2 geiles Teil.....damals 
GeForce 2mx
GeForce fx5600
Radeon x1650pro
Radeon x800gto
GeForce 7600gs passiv ....der letzte Dreck
GeForce 8600gts
GeForce 8800gt
Radeon 4890
Radeon 6870
Radeon 7970 megateuer aber sau laut..
GeForce 570
Radeon 7850


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (27. März 2013)

Grafikkarten die wirklich sich über einen längeren Zeitraum in meinem Besitz befanden (mit den Anderen wäre die Liste viel zu lang ):

-x800xt
-7900gs
-8800 Ultra 
-HD4870@ 4890
-GTX260
-HD5850 (x3 CF/2.Pc) 
-GTX570
-HD6970
-HD7970(x2 CF)


----------



## MrRazer (28. März 2013)

Bei mit total leicht
8800gt wegen Lüfterschaden kam dann eine gt440 in den Pc die macht dann mit der Zeit Probleme und so kam ich über Mindstar zu meiner GTX 570 von Gigabyte.


----------



## egert217 (28. März 2013)

rage 128pro  hab ich noch
geforce 4 ti 4200 hab ich noch
radeon 9700 pro ist defekt
radeon x1950 gt hab ich noch
geforce 8800 gtx hab ich noch
geforce gtx 295 hab ich vor ner woche verkauft
geforce gtx 560ti seit ca. 2 monaten verkauft
radeon hd 7970 heute bestellt

und noch unmengen andere die ich aber nicht wirklich im Hauptrechner hatte...


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. März 2013)

Karten die ich im Einsatz hatte/habe:

- Voodoo 5 5500
- GTX 460
- HD 7850
- HD 7950

Nicht viele


----------



## Axonia (28. März 2013)

-GeForce 9800GT
-Asus GTX 570
-EVGA GTX 570
-HIS HD 7970
-XFX HD 7970
-Asus HD 7950


----------



## jeamal (28. März 2013)

Ich hatte bereits:

- Asus Geforce 2 GTS 32/64MB
- inno3D Geforce FX5200 128MB
- XFX Geforce 8800GTS 320MB
- Asus Geforce 9700M GT 512MB
- Gigabyte GTX 570 OC 1280MB
- Gigabyte Radeon HD7970GHz 3GB
- Asus GTX670 OC 2GB

Lg


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (28. März 2013)

Meine Grafikkarten bisher:

ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
ATI Radeon HD 4850 Club 3D
Nvidia GTX 470 Palit
Nvidia GTX 570 Gainward Phantom
Nvidia GTX 560 ASUS DCU
Nvidia GTX 670 EVGA


----------



## efdev (28. März 2013)

Meine alten und aktuellen : 

Palit GTX460 2GB
PNY 9400GT 512MB
Zotac GTX295 

leider noch nicht viele aber das werden bis ende des jahres noch mehr


----------



## Marcimoto (28. März 2013)

-9800 GT 512mb
-GTX 560Ti 1024mb
-HD 6970 2048mb


----------



## SpotlightXFX (28. März 2013)

FX5200
FX5700
9800Pro
x1650Pro
XT800
2x GTX 260
2x 7870 ( ASUS vereggt...)


----------



## Cr@zed^ (28. März 2013)

Cr@zed^ schrieb:


> Voodoo 3
> ATI Rage Fury Maxx
> Gainward/CardExpert Geforce 2 Ti 500 XP -  Golden Sample
> Gainward Geforce 3 Ti 550 Jumbo Power Pack Golden Sample
> ...


Asus HD5870 V2 @ CF
Asus HD7970 - zurück weil viel zu laut
Asus HD7870 DC II V2 @ CF

neue dazugekommen


----------



## der_dude187 (29. März 2013)

ATI rage pro

Nvidia geforce 4 ti 4200

ATI x1950 pro

Nvidia geforce 8800 GTS

Nvidia geforce GTS 250

Nvidia geforce GTX 460

AMD radeon HD 7950


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. März 2013)

irgendwas von SIS mit 2MB 
Voodoo mit 8MB 
Riva TNT 
ATI Rage (Pro Turbo)
Geforce 2 GTS 
Geforce 2 MX 400
Hercules Prophet 4500 (Kyro2)
ATI 7500 
Geforce 3 Ti200 
ATI 9200 SE
Geforce 4 Ti4200 
Geforce 4 Ti4400 
ATI 9800 Pro-128 
ATI X300
ATI X700
ATI X800
2x Geforce 6600GT
Geforce 6800GS-128 
Geforce 6800Ultra-256 
Geforce 7300GS-256
2x Geforce 7600GT-256 
Geforce 7800GT-256 
Geforce 7900GS-256 
2x ATI 1800XT-512 
ATI 1950 Pro-256 
GeForce 8500GT
2x Geforce 8600GTS-256
ATI HD3850 512
ATI HD3870 512
2x Geforce 8800GTS-320
2x Geforce 8800GTS-640
2x Geforce 8800GT
2x Geforce 8800GTS-512
2x Geforce 8800GTX
Geforce 8800 Ultra
2x GeForce 9600GT-512
GeForce 9800GT-1024
2x ATI HD4830-512
2x ATI HD4850-512
2x ATI HD4870-512
ATI HD4870-1024
3x GeForce GTX 260
4x Geforce GTX275
 2x ATI HD5870
GeForce GT430
4x GeForce GTX460
2x GeForce GTX560Ti
2x GeForce GTX580
 2x AMD HD 7950 Boost
AMD HD 7970 GE


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. März 2013)

Ich hatte bis jetzt:

-SIS 6326 
-nVidia Geforce 9500GT 1GB (seit Mitte 2009)
-XFX Radeon 7850 Core Edition 1GB (seit 26. November 2012)
-Sapphire Radeon 7850 Dual-X 1GB (aktuell verbaute Karte) (seit 12.02.2013)


----------



## Perry (29. März 2013)

Wenn ich nur die eigenen Rechner zähle

GeForce 2 MX
Radeon 9800 Pro
Radeon 9250
GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB
GeForce GTX 470
GeForce GTX 670

In Notebooks
Radeon X700
GeForce GT 330M
GeForce GT 640M


----------



## FINDmySELF (29. März 2013)

Nvidia Riva TNT für PCI,
Radeon 7000 für AGP,
Geforce 4 Ti 4200 für AGP,
Geforce 6600 für AGP,
Geforce 6800gt für PCI-e,
Geforce 7950gt für PCI-e,
Geforce 7950gx2 @SLI,
Geforce 8800gt,
Geforce 8800gtx,
Geforce GTX 260 55nm,
Radeon HD 5770,
Geforce GTX 470,
Geforce GTX 550 ti,
Geforce GTX 580,
Geforce GT630

Ich habe egtl immer sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Nvidia gemacht. Bin dann auch bei dem Hersteller geblieben.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> ATI Radeon 7200 64MB / oem
> ATI Radeon 9250 128MB / Sapphire (verkauft)
> ATI Radeon HD 5450 512MB / XFX
> 
> ...


update:
2x AMD HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB / Sapphire (F@H PC)
AMD HD 7970 3GB / Sapphire (F@H PC)
AMD R9 290 4GB / MSI

Nvidia GTX 670 2GB / Gigabyte


----------



## Efti (24. April 2014)

Hallo.

TSENG ET 3000 ISA (ca. 1990-1991)
TSENG ET 4000 ISA
DIAMOND S3 VISION 864 PCI mit 1MB
Matrox Mystique mit 4 MB
3dfx Voodo 3 3000 PCI 16MB (Die habe ich immer noch  )
NVIDIA RIVA TNT 64 AGP 16MB
ATI RADEON VE AGP 16MB

EDIT:----------
NVIDIA Geforce 4 MX 440 64MB AGP
-----------------

ATI RADEON 9600 pro 128 MB AGP (Läuft auf einen Windows 98 Rechner )
ATI RADEON 9800 pro 128MB AGP (Habe ich noch)
ATI (AMD) X1950 GT 256 MB PCI-E
ATI (AMD)HD 2600 XT PCI-E 228 MB (Wenn ich mich nicht irre)
NVIDIA Geforce 8800GT 512 MB PCI-E von Gigabyte
ATI (AMD) HD4870 PCI-E 1GB von Sapphire
NVIDIA Geforce GTS450 1GB PCI-E von ASUS Nachdem die 8800GT kaputt gegangen ist habe ich diese als Ersatz bekommen)

Momentan im PC:
NVIDIA GTX 660Ti 2GB PCI-E von EVGA


----------



## Hoffmann515 (24. April 2014)

Matrox G100 2MB AGP 1996-1998
Matrox Mystique G200 4MB AGP 1998-1999
Nvidia Riva TNT 16MB AGP 1999-2005
Nvidia GeForce 6200le 128MB AGP 2005-2007 (Lüfter ausgefallen, Hitzetod)
ATI Radeon Xpress 200 256MB onboard 2007-2007
Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS 256MB PCIe 2007-2008 (Hitzetod)
Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB Asus PCIe 2008-2010
Nvidia GeForce GTX 275 896MB Sparkle PCIe 2010-2011 (grundlos permanent überhitzt, defekt)
Nvidia GeForce GTX 275 1792MB Zotac PCIe 2011-2011
Nvidia GeForce GTX 460 768MB Sparkle PCIe 2011-2012
Nvidia GeForce GTX 560Ti 1024MB MSI PCIe 2012-heute


----------



## basic123 (24. April 2014)

Gefore 4 MX 440
Geforce FX 5200
Radeon 9800 Pro
Radeon HD 4850
Gefoce GTX 285
Radeon HD 5850 
Radeon R9 290X

Richtig lohnenswert waren bisher nur die ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (5 Jahre eingesetzt) und HD 5850 (4 Jahre). Habe daher große Hoffnungen in die R9 290X. Alles andere waren mehr oder weniger Fehlkäufe.


----------



## Simita (24. April 2014)

Was für Namen kann man hier lesen.
NV 8600GT
Club3D 8800GTS(512)
Evga 260gtx(216) mit defekten BIOS ab Werk. Getauscht gegen
Saphier 4890
Powercoler 6870PCS+
Mal sehen was noch kommt


----------



## Razzor (24. April 2014)

GForce MX 440
GForce Ti4200
Gforcw 6600
Gforce 8800GTS 
Gforce GTX 470
ATI 7970 
NVidia GTX780


----------



## jamie (24. April 2014)

Nvidia GT220 und jetzt eine GTX 570.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. April 2014)

9600 GT
ASUS 6870
Sapphire 7870
Und fast wäre es eine Sapphire 280x geworden, aber wegen den Lieferproblemen nun eine GTX 770

Hatte mit allen Karten Spaß


----------



## _chiller_ (24. April 2014)

Hatte ich früher:
ATi Rage Pro
Nvidia TNT2 M64
Nvidia GF 4 MX 440 SE
Nvidia GF FX 5200 128MB (mit 64Bit Speicherinterface ._.)
Nvidia GF FX 5900 XT
ATi Radeon X700
Nvidia GF 6800 @6800GT freigeschaltet
ATi Radeon X1950GT
AMD HD 4850
AMD HD 7950 Boost
AMD HD 5450
AMD R9 280X
AMD R9 270 @270X

schon getestet:
AMD R9 270X, R7 240 DDR3, R7 240 GDDR5, R7 250 GDDR5
Nvidia GTX 750 Ti (2x), GT 630, GT 640

Grafikkarten die hier sonst noch rumliegen:
Nvidia GTX 260-216 (2x), GTX 480, GTX 570


----------



## erazor12 (24. April 2014)

ATI Rage pro
GF 2 MX 400
GF 4 MX 440
Radeon 9000
GF 4 TI 4200
GF FX 5200
GF FX 5700 
GF 6600 GT 
Radeon X800 GT
GF 9800 GT
GF GTX 650 TI
R9 290 Tri X OC

glaub das waren alle


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

GT 9800
GT 440
-> in paar Wochen
R280X


----------



## Wexlike (24. April 2014)

Puh.. Ati Rage 128, Riva TNT, GF 8800, AMD HD 4850, Gigabyte 460 GTX, Asus 280x, Powercolor 290 

edit: unglaublich wieviel hardware man so über die jahre angehäuft hat


----------



## Aemkeisdna (24. April 2014)

So mal überlegen. 

Geforce FX5200
Geforce 6200
Geforce 6800 Ultra
Geforce 7300 GT
Geforce 7950 GT
Geforce 8600 GTS
Geforce 780 GTX

Ati HD 3850
Ati HD 4870
Ati HD 4890 
Ati HD 6870 900M


----------



## blauhaar (25. April 2014)

Servus ! 
Hatte auch schon so einiges in Gebrauch. Aber der Reihe nach.
Cirrus Logic GD5446, PNY GF 5200, Leadtek GF 6600, Sapphire X1950pro, XFX 8800GTX, PNY GTX 465, Zotac GTX 560Ti448, Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 OC.
Die Aufrüstzyklen sind bei mir etwas länger, aber mit der Zeit steigen dann doch die Ansprüche ( und der Preis ).


----------



## 0madmexx0 (25. April 2014)

Mal nachdenken, so viele waren's gar nicht...

Hercules 3D Prophet 4500 Kyro II
Gainward GeForce FX 5900 Ultra

Dann lange Zeit PC Abstinenz....

Weiter geht es wieder mit
Sapphire HD6950
Aktuell HD7970


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. April 2014)

Ich mach mal ein "Update" nicht in der chronologisch richtigen Reihenfolge, da sich besonders die Älteren meist später zu mir gesellt haben:
-Radeon Xpress X200
-Radeon 9200 SE
-ATI Rage 128 Ultra
-x800xt 
-7900gs 
-8800 Ultra 
-HD4870@ 4890 
-GTX260...
-ATI Radeon hd4870
-NVIDIA Geforce GTS250 
-NVIDIA GeForce
-gtx260-216 ATI Radeon
-Hd5850 
-NVIDIA GeForce GTX570
-Geforce4 MX 440
- MX 460
-FX 5600 XT (und die 5800Ultra)
-AMD Radeon 7970
-Geforce GTX280 
-AMD Radeon 6970
-GTX 770 
-GTX560TI

Die meisten Laufen auch jetzt noch in irgend welchen Rechnern der Familie


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (25. April 2014)

Puhhh, mal nachdenken ...

nVidia MX 440
ATI 9600
ATI x1650pro
nVidia 9500GT
GTX260-216
GTX460
2x GTX560Ti SLI
GTX670
und jetzt GTX780

rumliegen hab ich noch GTX280, HD6570, HD5750, ATI X1950xtx und meine 670er ...


----------



## Rixx (25. April 2014)

Xfx GTX 8800 G80
Xfx GTS 8800 G80 640 mb
6450
kfa2 GTX 275 OC
Zotac GTX 480 AMP
Asus GTX 480
MSI R7970 Lightning BE


----------



## GreenFreak (25. April 2014)

Wie viele manche hier haben :O

GeForce2 MX 400 32MB
Asus 8500GT 512MB passiv, mit bis zu 107°C unter Furmark 
Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum 1024MB
Zotac GTX 560Ti AMP! 1024MB


----------



## JinuHunter (25. April 2014)

eine Radeon der ersten HD Serie (kenn den Namen nicht mehr )
XFX HD 4650 AGP 1GB DDR2 -> mit nehm 40mm Lüfter ^^
Sapphire HD 4670 PCIe 512MB DDR3 -> passiv
Asus GTX 650 1GB GDDR5 -> unhörbar und zurzeit noch ausreichend schnell


----------



## ricoroci (25. April 2014)

Point of View 9800GTX+ mit rekordverdächtigen 1GB Speicher  (das waren noch Zeiten)


Aktuell:

Inno3D 750Ti 
Asus 780Ti


----------



## Ebrithil (25. April 2014)

Da merkt man, wie jung man noch ist, wenn man sich ansieht wie viele Grafikkarten manche schon hatten. 
nVidia Geforce 6600GT (AGP-Version)
nVidia Geforce 9600GT
ATI Radeon HD5770
nVidia Geforce GTX 470

und aktuell nVidia Geforce GTX 770

Edit: Hups da ist mir doch Glatt ein nVidia vor die ATI gerutscht


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. April 2014)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> nVidia ATI Radeon HD5770



Wie jetzte ? Nvidia oder ATI?


----------



## VikingGe (26. April 2014)

Kann man sich bei der Modellnummer wohl denken 

- 199x: Irgendeine ausrangierte Matrox.
- 2003: ATi Rage 128. Mit dieser tollen Tech-Demo auf der Treiber-CD 
- 2005: GeForce 2 MX 400
- 2007: GeForce 7300 LE. Aus ner Fertigmöhre, ist nach zwei Jahren den Hitzetod gestorben.
- 2009: GeForce 9800 GT
- 2012: GeForce GTX 670.

Also... Früher nur so richtig alte Dinger, aber da wurde eh nur anspruchsloses Zeugs gespielt.


----------



## Goyoma (26. April 2014)

Sapphire HD 5850

MSI Gtx 460

Gainward Gtx 660


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2014)

3dfx Voodoo Banshee 16MB AGP
Nvidia Geforce MX-400 32MB AGP
Nvidia Geforce 4200 Ti 64MB AGP
Nvidia FX 5600 128MB AGP
Nividia 9800GT 512Mb PCIe
AMD HD 5850 1GB PCIe
AMD HD 7870 2GB PCIe


----------



## schmiddi2106 (26. April 2014)

nvidia 9400GT
Ati 4650
nvidia gtx 570
nvidia gtx 770


----------



## Stephan79 (26. April 2014)

Ati 7500
Nvidia Albatron Geforce4 TI 4600  
Ati Sapphire 9800 pro (super teil gewesen)
Ati Radeon 3d club x800xl
Ati Asus X1950pro
Nvidia Zotac Amp2 GTX 260-216
Amd Gigabyte 7970 Windforce 3x 
Nvidia Palit Jetstream GTX670 mit Mono plus
Nvidia Inno3d ichill geforce gtx 780 herculez x3 ultra


----------



## ilovekekse (27. April 2014)

Mit meinen 15 jahren hatte ich schon^^:
GTX 275->Hat sich nach knapp 2 Jahren verabschiedet
GT 610-> Übergangskarte
GTS 8800-> Bessere Übergangskarte vom Kumpel für nen 10er bekommen^^
650Ti -> Aktuelle Karte

Alles seit 2010 in kombi mit Athlon x2 240@3,6Ghz
Bis jz komischer weise immer bei Nvidia geblieben, weil ich immer iwie extrem billig über freunde oder ebay oder bekannte an einer rangekommen bin


----------



## MaxPa (27. April 2014)

toll ich hatte gerade mal 2 ^^

GTX 460 SE
R9 290


----------



## R4ZORBACK (27. April 2014)

Bei mir ist die Liste noch nich so lang wie bei anderen hier. Bin wahrscheinlich auch n bisschen jünger. 

Nvidia Gtx 660 OC Edition / Gigabyte
Nvidia Gtx 760 Windforce 3X / Gigabyte 

Derzeit verbaut:
AMD Radeon R9 290 Pcs+ / Powercolor

Anmerkung: Der Wechsel von der 660 auf die 760 war nicht wirklich sinnvoll aber mein Kumpel hat mir die 660 für nen guten preis abgekauft.


----------



## Der Maniac (27. April 2014)

Gainward 8800 GTS 320 MB
EVGA GTX 260 SC 768 MB
EVGA GTX 460 SC x2 [SLI] 1024 MB
EVGA GTX 580 x2 [SLI] 1536 MB
KFA² GTX 680 x2 [SLI] 4096 MB
MSI GTX 680 x2 [SLI] 4096 MB


----------



## lukas1254 (27. April 2014)

Geforce 4 mx 440
Geforce fx 5600 / ati 9800 pro
Geforce 7950gx2
Geforce gtx 280
Amd HD 5870
Geforce gtx 660ti
Geforce gtx 770


----------



## Fox2010 (27. April 2014)

Richtige Karte im eigenen Rechner war eine 8800GTX
danach ATI XFX 5770, ATI Powercolor 7850 PCS+
Nun eine MSI GTX 770 OC Edition


----------



## Forke666 (27. April 2014)

Voodoo 2
Voodoo Banshee
Geforce 256
Geforce 4 MX 4__?
Geforce 5600 FX
Geforce 8800 GT
Geforce 7950 GX2
Geforce GTX 570
Geforce GTX 570 SLI
Geforce GTX Titan

Ich hab bestimmt noch eine oder zwei vergessen. Geforce 2 vielleicht.
Das ist mittlerweile so lange her.


----------



## dsdenni (27. April 2014)

AMD Radeon HD 5450
AMD Radeon HD 5550
AMD Radeon HD 6670
AMD Radeon HD 7770
AMD Radeon HD 7850


----------



## zocker-timm (27. April 2014)

Ein paar hatte ich auch schon:

3D Blaster Savage4 32MB (mein 1. PC gekauft auf´n Trödelmarkt mit 75MHz Prozessor von Intel und Turbo 133MHz)
ATIRadeon 9200 64MB
ATI Radeon 9550 128MB
Nvidia 6600GT 128MB (gekauft bei Netto war mal im Angebot bei denen)
BFG Nvidia 8800GTS 320MB (musste ganz schön schwitzen für im Praktikum , hat für nen neuen PC aber gereicht)
ASUS Radeon 4870 512MB (war meine Lieblingskarte die ich bis dato hatte obwohl sie laut war)
Nividia 9600MGT 512MB (verbaubaut in mein ersten Laptop und läuft immernoch wie am ersten Tag)
2x Sapphire Radeon 6870 1024MB (wollte mal MGPU ausprobieren)
ASUS GTX780 DCII OC 3GB(bis jetzt mein pesönliches Highlight , mal schauen was die nächsten Karten so bringen)


----------



## Axonia (27. April 2014)

Die Erste an die ich mich erinnern kann, bzw. als ich mich schon soweit dafür interessiert habe, dass ich überhaupt weiß um welche Karte es sich handelt war eine
-Geforce 9800GT, dann folgte:

-EVGA GTX 570
-mehrere HD 7970er (XFX und HIS) 
-HD7950 (Asus)
-GTX 780 (Asus)
-GTX 780TI (Evga)
-AMD R9 270 (HIS)
-GTX 760 (MSI)


----------



## SpotlightXFX (28. April 2014)

ATi Rage 128Pro
ATi Radeon 9800
ATi Radeon 9800XT
ATi Radeon x1650Pro
Nvidia FX5200
Nvdia FX 5700
Nvidia 9300GT glaub 2x SLi
Nvidia 9600GT
Nvidia 8800GTS
Nvidia GT 7950 passiv
AMD HD 7870
AMD HD 6850


----------



## janekdaus (28. April 2014)

Nvidia Gwforce 6200
 Nvidia Geforce 9300gs
Nvidia Geforce gt 210
Nvidia Geforce gt 520
Amd Radeon HD 7750
Amd Radeon HD 7850 
Nvidia Geforce Gtx 650 Ti Boost
Nvidia Geforce Gtx 580


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (28. April 2014)

ATi Rage 128 und Rage Pro
ATi Radeon 7000
ATi Radeon 9600XT
ATi Radeon X800XL
ATi Radeon X1950XT
Ati Radeon HD4870 512MB
ATi Radeon HD5870 1024MB
AMD Radeon HD7950

Huch? Immer noch kein Nvidia? War keine Absicht, war immer sehr P/L-fixiert


----------



## Clerks89 (29. April 2014)

GeForce2 MX 200
Radeon 9500 Pro
GeForce 6200
Geforce 8800 GTX
Geforce GTX 260
Radeon HD 6870
Geforce GTX 670
Geforce GTX 780

Mein erster PC war ein sogenannter 486er, was da an Grafikchip/Karte drin war, keine Ahnung mehr. In einem älteren System war auch mal ne Voodoo Grafikkarte oder wie die hießen, kennt man die überhaut noch?

Aber wie man sieht, dominierten bei mir immer NVIDIA Grafikkarten.^^


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (29. April 2014)

Geforce 2 MX
Geforce 4 MX 400
Geforce 5600
ATI 9800pro
ATI X850XT PE
Nvidia 7800 AGP nur gekauft weil ich noch mein AGP System behalten wollte
Nvidia 8800GTS 640MB Variante
Nvidia 260 GTX 1. Rev
Nvidia GTX 660Ti


----------



## Mulgrim (29. April 2014)

TNT 2
Geforce 2 MX 400
2x geforce 6600 GT sli
Geforce 7900 gto
GTX 460

Radeon 9000pro
HD 3870
Hd 4870
Hd 7950


----------



## cvzone (29. April 2014)

S3 Virge
Rendition Verite 1000
Riva 128
Voodo 1
Voodoo 2
Riva TNT
Riva TNT2 Pro
Geforce 1 SDR
Geforce2 GTS
Radeon 8500
Radeon 9500 Pro
Radeon 4770
Radeon 7870 XT


----------



## Captn (29. April 2014)

XFX Ati Radeon HD 5570 (meine erste Graka von nem Kumpel, der sich ne GTX 660 geholt hatte)
EVGA GTX 660 SC (eben jene Graka, die sich mein Kumpel geholt hatte )
Gainward GTX 680 Phantom
ASUS GTX 670 DC II (lustigerweise habe ich so gut wie keinen Verlust gemacht seit der GTX 660 und von der GTX 680 blieb sogar noch was für ne SSD über )


----------



## thunderofhate (29. April 2014)

ATI Radeon 9500 Pro (HIS)
Nvidia Geforce 8800 Ultra (MSI)
Nvidia Geforce 9700m
AMD Radeon 5770 (Gigabyte)
AMD Radeon 7870 (Asus)
AMD Radeon R9 290x (MSI)

Die nächste wird vermutlich wieder eine Nvidia


----------



## Laggy.NET (29. April 2014)

Geforce FX 5200
Radeon X850XT
Geforce 8800 GTS (G92 512 MB)
Radeon HD 5850
Radeon HD 7950

Bis auf die FX 5200 (mein erster PC^^) keine Fehlgriffe und immer sehr sehr zufrieden. 

Habe bei der HD7950 eigentlich zu einer GTX 670 tendiert, aber der VRAM war mir zu klein, da mir die HD5850 und 8800 GTS eigentlich nur wegen dem VRAM Mangel zu langsam wurden. Also gleich 3GB... Und die HD7950 war mit 250€ in der 1GHz version auch noch spottbliig gegenüber der 330€ für die NVIDA.
Meine nächste wird aber wieder eine NVIDIA. Die Produkte scheinen mir einfach nen kleinen Tick besser ausgereift und die Qualität konstanter zu sein. Hab den Eindruck als wäre nVidia da einfach ein Stück professioneller und mehr bemüht, perfekte Produkte zu veröffentlichen, da sie eben auch nichts anderes machen. AMD erscheint mir zur Zeit irgendwie etwas überfordert. Vor allem die "auf teufel komm raus nvidia schlagen" philosophie stößt mir etwas auf. Vor allem die Lautstärke von R9290X und co bestätigen dies. Nur noch Leistung im Kopf und weniger ausgewogene Produkte. Ist aber nur ein Gefühl...


----------



## Ebrithil (29. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wie jetzte ? Nvidia oder ATI?


 
Sowohl als auch 

Ne Spaß beiseite, kleiner Tippfehler, natürlich ATI.


----------



## ins3rtn4me (29. April 2014)

Geforce 8800GT
Geforce GTX 280
Radeon HD 6870
Radeon HD 7970 (ständig defekt, hab jetzt mein Geld zurück bekommen)
Nochmal GTX 280, hoffentlich nicht mehr lange 
Radeon R9 290 (kommt wohl noch diese Woche an  )


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> ATI Radeon 7200 64MB / oem
> ATI Radeon 9250 128MB / Sapphire (verkauft)
> ATI Radeon HD 5450 512MB / XFX
> 2x AMD HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB / Sapphire (F@H PC)
> ...


update:
AMD R9 290X 4GB / Sapphire


----------



## TheWitcher79 (6. Mai 2014)

Hatte mal ne Matrox m3D. die kennt wohl kaum jemand  mit Power VR Chip


----------



## TheWitcher79 (6. Mai 2014)

die m3D war übrigens ne Zusatzkarte also ohne 2D Komponente. Achja was ist aus Matrox geworden.... Ne Mystique hatte ich auch . Die war seinerzeit sau schnell nur etwas entscheidendes Fehlte....


----------



## TheWitcher79 (6. Mai 2014)

DER WEICHZEICHNER DER WEICHZEICHNER !!!!!! der Untergang definitiv denn 3DFX hatte es


----------



## BertB (6. Mai 2014)

ati rage pro 128
powercolor hd 6870
sapphire hd 6870 flex
vtx3d hd 6870x2
inno 3d gtx770 herculez 2000
palit gtx 770
sapphire r9 270x
gigabyte windforce r9 290 oc
xfx r9 290 double dissipation
powercolor r9 290 pcs+

läppi:
ati x1250 (onboard ding)
hd 5850m


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2014)

Ohne ich habe bestimmt die anhaltende schon vergessen, aber den Rest schreibe ich mal hier hin  
S3 Virge DX
Voodoo 3 3000 
Geforce MX 400 
Geforce 4 ti 4200
ATI 1600xt
Geforce 6600GT
Geforce 7600GT 
ATI 7950GT
Geforce 8800GTS
Geforce 8800GT
ATI HD 4850
GTX260
ATI HD 5770
GTX 460
GTX 570
AMD HD 6870
GTX 670
GTX 780 
Derzeit ne R9 290 und ne GTX 750 
Auf die richtige Reihenfolge gebe ich kein Gewähr


----------



## Dedde (7. Mai 2014)

Geforce 8400 gs
Zotac 9800 amp
Gtx 580
Gtx 680
Gtx 780
Sie nächste gen lasse ich aus. Die 780er läuft auf 1200mhz


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (7. Mai 2014)

TNT Riva 2 32 MB 
Geforce 5500FX 128MB 
Radeon 9550 PRO 128 MB 
Radeon 9800 PRO 128 MB 
Geforce 6600 GT  128 MB 
Geforce 6800 Ultra 256 MB 
ATI radeon X1600PRO  Defekt 3 mal Zurückgeschick danach geld zurück und 7600GT Gekauft
Geforce 7600 GT  256MB 
Geforce XFX 8800 GTX Von 2007 bis 2009 ist immer noch meine lieblings Graga 
XFX 260GTX Black Edition in SLI  Kommisch mit NV karten hatte ich noch nie Probleme.
ASUS 480GTX  Mit WakÜ 
Sapphire 7970 VaporX Ghz ED Aktuel zurückgeschickt Lüfter Am A***  
AMD 7990 Malta Aktuel noch Zufrieden...


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nu mal nur an die ich mich so grob erinnere:
> 
> 2 V5/5500
> 3 V3/3000
> ...


 
Ui, schon einige Zeit her 

Was dazugekommen ist:
HD4650
HD3850
HD4850
HD5750
HD5870
HD7970GHz

8800GTX (786MiB vorhanden, eine 512er hatte ich aber auch mal), 9800GTX, GTS250 LP.
7600GT

Vorhanden ist davon ist n och:
Sapphire x1300 Dingsda (man glaubt es kaum )
8800GTX
GTS250 Low Profile
7600GT
HD5750
HD5870
HD7970GHz

Und *trommelwirbel* die low Profile R200 Karte (Power Color irgendwas, 183Mhz Speicher).
Und 'ne 9800 Vanille hab ich hier auch noch irgendwo...


----------



## Nazzy (7. Mai 2014)

Radeon 9200
Geforce 4 Ti
9800+ GTX ( Defekt )
260 GTX
HD 7850 ( 2x Defekt :/ )
660 TI GTX
R 280X


----------



## Monopoly29 (7. Mai 2014)

GeForce 6200 GT
GeForce GTX 260^2
GeForce GTX 670


----------



## Jan565 (7. Mai 2014)

GeForce 5700LE
GeForce 6600GT
ATi Radeon X700
ATi Radeon X800GT
GeForce 6600GS
GeForce 8800GTS g80 SLi
ATi Radeon X1650Pro
GeForce 2 GTS
GeForce 4MX
ATi Radeon 9250
ATi Radeon X1950Pro
GeForce 7600GS
AMD Radeon HD5850 1GB
AMD Radeon HD7870 GHz

zählen auch iGPU?

Dann kommt da noch die HD8400 (R3) zu. 

In naher Zukunft werden es aber nich viele mehr werden. Ich Zocke kaum noch und der PC dümmpelt vor sich hin.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Mai 2014)

Man achte auf den Leistungssprung zwischen der 1. und 2. Grafikkarte 

Radeon X300
GeForce 8800GT
GeForce 8800GTX
GeForce GTX260 
Radeon HD5850 (hatte insgesamt 2 Stück, sind immer abgeraucht, dann gefrustet ne 470 gekauft )
GeForce GTX470
Radeon HD7970
GeForce GTX780

Funktionierend rumliegen tun die 8800GTX und die 7970, die 470 läuft bei nem Kumpel


----------



## azzih (7. Mai 2014)

Ka ob ich die noch alle zusammenkrieg:
-erster eigener PC war son Aldi Rechner mit integrierter Grafik, da war ich so 12 oder 13 vielleicht
-dann den mit ner PCI-Graka aufgerüstet glaub Geforce 2 mx, der Aldi Rechner hatte kein AGP Slot
-Hercules Kyro 2
-Geforce 4 Mx 
- Radeon 9700pro
- GTX 560ti
- GTX 770

Irgendwas fehlt zwischen 9700pro und 560ti, ka komm ich net mehr drauf...


----------



## Aslinger (7. Mai 2014)

Elsa Victory 3D PCI (S3 Virge)
Maxi Gamer 3D PCI (Voodoo 1) War damals ein Hammer, die Voodoo Zeit geht mir echt ab...
Ati Rage Pro 8 MB AGP
Creative 3D Blaster Voodoo 2 12 MB PCI
Voodoo 3 2000 AGP 16 MB
Hercules Prophet 2 MX (Geforce 2 MX) 32 MB AGP
MSI Geforce 2 Pro (Geforce 2 Pro) 64 MB AGP
Chaintech Geforce 4 Ti 4200 128 MB AGP
Asus Ti 4400 128 MB AGP
Hercules 3D Prophet 9800 Pro 128 MB AGP
Point of View Geforce 6800 GT 256 MB AGP
Point of View 7800 GS AGP 256 MB AGP
Gainward Bliss 7800 GS 512 MB AGP (7800 GT Chip)
EVGA GTX 280 Superclocked PCI-E 1 GB
Asus 8800 GTS 512 MB PCI-E
Point of View GTX 570 1,25 GB PCI-E
Gigabyte GTX Titan Black 6 GB PCI-E


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> ATI Radeon 7200 64MB / oem
> ATI Radeon 9250 128MB / Sapphire (verkauft)
> ATI Radeon HD 5450 512MB / XFX
> 2x AMD HD 7870 GHz Edition / Sapphire
> ...


update:
AMD R9 280X / HIS (F@H PC)
Nvidia GTX 970 / MSI


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2015)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> ATI Radeon 7200 64MB / oem
> ATI Radeon 9250 128MB / Sapphire (verkauft)
> ATI Radeon HD 5450 512MB / XFX
> 2x AMD HD 7870 GHz Edition / Sapphire
> ...


update:
Nvidia GTX 970 / Zotac (F@H)
Nvidia GTX 960 2GB / Palit (F@H)


----------



## bschicht86 (31. März 2015)

3Dfx  Beschleunigerkarte
Ati Mach64
nVidia Riva TNT2
nVidia Geforce 4 MX
Kyro 2
Ati 8500
Ati 9200
Ati 9600Pro
Ati 9700Pro
Ati 9800Pro
Ati X850XT AGP
Ati X850XT PE PCI-E
Ati 1950Pro AGP
Ati 1950XT (+CF-Edition)
Ati 2900XT
Ati 2900XTX
Ati 3870 x2
AMD 4850
AMD 4870
AMD 4870 x2
AMD 7970
AMD 7770
AMD 7750


----------



## Sam_Bochum (31. März 2015)

Geforce 2 MX 200
Geforce 2 MX 400
Geforce 3 Ti 200 
Geforce MX 440 Se
Geforce FX 5800 
Geforce 6600 le
Radeon 9550 Se
Radeon 9800 Pro
Radeon HD 4770
Radeon HD 6850
Radeon HD 7670
Geforce GTX 560 Ti
Radeon  HD 7870
Radeon  R9 280

Geplant: Radeon R380 (x)


----------



## DeathCracker (1. April 2015)

- Ati Mobility Radeon 9000 32Mb
- Nvidia Geforce GT220 1Gb glaub ich
- Nvidia Geforce 8600GT 
- 2x Nvidia Geforce 8800GTS SLI
- Nvidia Geforce GTX560 Ti
- Ati Radeon HD5550
- Nvidia Geforce GTX460 GLH 1Gb
- Kurzzeitig: Nvidia Geforce GTX 690
- GTX 660
- Nvidia Geforce 7400 Go
- Asus GTX 760 
- Zotac GTX 760
- Asus Strix GTX 970 @ 1550Mhz

Mehr weiss ich nichtmehr ausm Kopf


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. April 2015)

AGP:
Gigabyte Ati Rage 128 Ultra

PCI-E:
Gainward Nvidia Geforce 7900GS 256 MB
Zotac Nvidia Geforce GT 610 2GB DDR3 SynergyEdition (ziemlich langer Name für so ne schwache Karte ^^)
[aktuell] MSI Nvidia Geforce GTX 660 Ti 2GB GDDR5 OC-Edition
_und für Notfälle oder zum Ausleihen für Kollegen, deren PC abschmiert:_ EVGA Nvidia GTX 550 Ti 1GB

Dann hab ich noch ne richtig alte aus nem Win95-Rechner gefischt, stand aber nix drauf, was weiterhelfen hätte können. Wenn ich sie finde, schau ich trotzdem mal nach. Keine Ahnung, was für ne Schnittstelle die hatte


----------



## Crush4r (1. April 2015)

Nvidia Geforce MX440
Nvidia Geforce FX 5600 Ultra
Point of View Geforce 7600GT
XFX Geforce 8800 GTS 320MB
EVGA GeForce 8800 Ultra
Club3D Radeon HD3850
XFX Geforce GTX 260
EVGA Geforce GTX 285
Sapphire Radeon HD5870
EVGA Geforce GTX 660 ( 2 wochen später defekt )
ASUS Radeon HD7870 DC2
XFX Radeon R9 290 Double Dissipation ( 2 Monate später verkauft )
Palit Geforce GTX 770 Jetstream ( 3 Monate Später verkauft )
Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming ( Eigendlich zufrieden, aber gekauft zum Release, somit nicht gewusst das NV leute verarscht )

davor hatte ich noch andere. aber absolut keine ahnung mehr welche das waren xD

Sobald die R9 380 oder 390 serie draußen ist werde ich mir die mal genau anschauen. in den letzten jahren habe ich mit ATI/AMD wesentlich bessere erfahrung gemacht als mit Nvidia, bzw. seit dem sprung von der 8000/9000 serie auf die GT/GTX reihe habe ich vermehrt probleme bei nvidia feststellen können. vorher wars andersherum, da war ATI der fehleranfällige ( meine erfahrung xD)


----------



## max86gt (1. April 2015)

Hehe hab mit Onboard angefangen :
S3 Savage 32MB(wusste damals nicht das die 32MB hatt und nutzte die nur mit 16MB  konnte man ja im Bios umschalten)
Geforce 4 TI 4200 64MB (hatte keine Problemme mit 64MB )
ATI Radeon 9800SE@pro 256MB (schön das die 128BIT Interface hatte daher lief alles gut bis Speicher voll wurde )
ATI Radeon X800GTO@XL 256MB
Nvidia 7900GS 530/880Mhz 256MB
Nvidia 8800GT 512MB (klasse bis die mir abgeraucht ist )
HD 4890 1GB (war ziemlich langweilig da sie sich nicht übertakten lies )
HD 5850 1GB (nach 1 mal 3DMark06 lieferte die kein Bild und ging wieder zurück )
GTX 460 1GB 850Mhz Core
GTX 480 1,5GB 800Mhz
SLI GTX 480 1,5GB 800Mhz (Boha das waren Turbinen )
HD 7970Ghz 3GB 1140Mhz (dupper Karte)
R9 290 4GB erstmal kein OC warten wir auf Fiji oder GTX 980Ti


----------



## nudelhaus (1. April 2015)

ati rage 2 8mb
geforce 4mx  64mb
ati 9600tx  128mb
geforce 6610xl  128mb
geforce 7600gt 256mb
geforce 8800gts  320mb
hd 3870 512mb
geforce gtx260²  896mb
geforce gtx460  1024mb
hd 7870  2048mb
geforce gtx970  4096mb


----------



## DoGyAUT (2. April 2015)

Irgend ein Onboard Chip
Zotac GeForce 4 MX 440 64MB (Far Cry lief auf 1024x768 mit allen DX7 features auf satte ~30 FPS  )
Zotac GeForce 8600 GS 512MB (Fettes Upgrade auf Crysis 800x600 in mittel mit ca 25 FPS - böse OEM Karte, war mein allerletzer Fertig-PC, für den mist 1000€ bezahlt!!! Immerhin war im Fujitsu ein Q6600 und 4GB RAM verbaut)
Sapphire HD 5670 1GB (400% Leistungssteigerung, UT3 flüssig in 60 FPS! Crysis auf hoch in ~25FPS xD)
ASUS GTX 560 DC2 TOP 1GB (GTA IV, Skyrim modding, später abgeraucht dank - 320.18 Treiber jaaaaaaaa)
Sapphire HD 6870 1GB (Das war die Quittung für NV, TW Shogun 2)
Sapphire HD 7950 Dual-X 950Mhz Edition (8pin+6pin) 3GB (Skyrim modding extreme, 21:9, 120Hz)
Gainward GT 730 rev2 (Mein PhysX Sklave  )
Sapphire R9  290X Tri-X OC 4GB (1440p, DS, mehr modding, Reshade, GemFX)

Im Visier: R9 390X 8GB HBM 

PS: Fun fact, ich hatte nie einen Dual Core oder eine DX9 GPU in meinem Hauptrechner, bin gleich von DX7/Single Core auf DX10/Quad Core gesprungen - DAS war ein Erlebnis was ich niemals vergessen werde 

PPS: Ich glaube mein Budget steigt zu schnell an mit jeder Karte


----------



## Hendrik_S (2. April 2015)

ATI MOBILITY RADEON 7500
Onboard Grafikkarte
GT 9800 512 MB
Colorful GeForce GT 440 1 GB DDR3
Evega GTX 650 1 GB DDR5
Palit GTX 970 Jetstream 4 GB DDR5 ^^


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2015)

3DFX Voodoo Banshee 16Mb
Nvidia MX 200 64Mb
Nvidia 4200 Ti 128MB
Nvidia FX 5900 256MB
Nvidia 9800 GT 1GB
AMD HD 5850 1GB
AMD HD 7870 2GB


----------



## Ralle@ (2. April 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Puh, das waren so viele.
> Mal sehen ob ich mich an alle erinnere.
> 
> ATI Rage 16MB
> ...



Nvidia GTX 670 SLI (beides Windforce Karten)
AMD 7950 CrossFire (beides VaporX Karten die 1200 MHZ machen)
Nvidia GTX 690 (habe ich mir eingebildet)
Nvidia GTX 780 TI SLI (noch, da ich mir eine Titan X hole)
AMD R9 290 Referenz (welche dank Accelero still ist)


----------



## Shinchyko (2. April 2015)

Ohje. da muss ich nun überlegen 

Die angaben beziehen sich auch auf den Rechner von meinem Dad. Auf eben diesem hab ich ja als kleiner Junge früher schon gespielt.

Matrox Millenium
Matrox Millenium G200
Matrox Millenium G400
GeForce 2
GeForce 4 Ti 4200 @ 320/620MHz OC mit Costom Kühler 
GeForce 6800  @375/800MHz OC mit freigeschalteten VertexShadern 
GeForce 8800GT @ 750/1800/2000MHz OC mit Costom Kühler 
HD 4870 GPU/Ram Fehler! Crysis hat sie über den Jordan befördert 
HD 6870 @ 1050/2300MHz OC mit Costom Kühler 
R9 290 Siehe Sig.

Gruß ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. April 2015)

NVidia GeForce 2 MX
ATI Radeon HD 4350
NVidia GeForce 8800 GTS (320 MB)
HIS Radeon HD 6750
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 Windforce
Gainward GTX  760 Phantom


----------



## Duesterland (2. April 2015)

Geforce FX 5200
ATI Radeon 1950 pro
Gainward GTX 275 Golden Sample
Gainward GTX 570 Phantom

Die Karte von meinem ersten PC (Win 95, später 98) weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## maGic (6. April 2015)

********* irgendwo müsste da drin stehen dass ich ne Matrox MGA200 (irgendwas) aus Schul_PC geklaut habe, nachdem mir ATi Rage mti lahmheit und Treiberproblem nervt)
9800GTX 3Way SLI vor einige Jahr verkauft (nachdem eine gestorben ist)
EVGA GTX260² SC  ( Garantie wegen tote 9800GTX von EVGA)
 Quadro 4000 als Zockerkarte , immer noch aktuell ... (der nur 1GB Riegel in Rechner sehen möchte)


----------



## Helljumper94 (6. April 2015)

Palit GTX 8600 GTS
GeForce 9400m (Chip) 
Zotac GTX 770
Asus GTX 770m
2x Asus GTX 980


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (6. April 2015)

Evga GeForce4 Ti 4200
Evga GeForce 9600 GT
Evga GeForce GTX 660 Ti
Evga GeForce GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0


----------



## True Monkey (6. April 2015)

GeForce GTX 980                                            
                  GeForce GTX 780            
                  GeForce GTX 970                                                  
   MSI                                    Lightning                                GeForce GTX 680                 
                 GeForce GTX 580                                   
                        Radeon R9 280                                            
    ASUS                                Radeon HD 7970                            
     GeForce GTX Titan                                               
          GeForce GTX 770                                              
      Radeon R9 270                                              
       GeForce GTX 690                                             
     GeForce GTX 480                                                
       GeForce GTX 670                                               
           Radeon R9 280X                                              
         GeForce GTX 570                             
                  GeForce GTX 750 Ti                                    
                 GeForce GTX 470                                        
                GIGABYTE                                GeForce GTX 460 (256bit)                           
     GeForce GTX 660 Ti                                 
                     GIGABYTE                                GeForce GTX 560 Ti                      
                 GeForce GTX 295                              
                           Radeon HD 6950                        
                               GeForce GTX 285                              
                  GIGABYTE                                GeForce GTX 560                       
                     ASUS                                    Matrix                                Radeon HD 5870                        
                     GeForce GTX 260 192SP                                  
                        Radeon HD 4870                                 
                       GeForce 9800 GX2                                
                       Radeon HD 5850                                  
                      Radeon HD 6870                          
                            GeForce 9800 GTX(+)                       
                           MSI                                GeForce GTX 460 (192bit)                  
                 Radeon HD 5770                   
                                    GeForce GTS 250                                
                      GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb                             
                       GeForce GTX 260 216SP                                
                        GeForce 9800 GT                                   
                   Radeon HD 5750                           
                          Radeon HD 4850 GDDR3                               
                         Radeon HD 4850X2                            
                          GeForce 8800 GT 1024 Mb                               
                   GeForce GTX 275                                              
      GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb                                              
           Radeon HD 7770                                               
       GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb                                                
          GeForce GTX 280                                           
         Radeon HD 4850X2                            
                          GeForce GTX 260 192SP                               
                         GeForce GTX 260 216SP                                             
       GeForce GTX 550 Ti                                              
                   GeForce GTS 450 GDDR5                                             
         MSI                                Radeon HD 4890                              
            Radeon HD 4870                                            
          GeForce 9600 GT                                             
       GeForce 8800 Ultra                                               
       MSI                                GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb                          
    GIGABYTE                                Radeon HD 5750                         
     GeForce 9800 GT                                           
          GeForce 8800 GT 1024 Mb                                                            
        GIGABYTE                                Radeon HD 4850 GDDR3                                  
         ASUS                                GeForce GT 640 128bit DDR3                            
       GeForce 8800 GT 256 Mb                                         
     GeForce 8800 GTX                                            
       GeForce GT 740 DDR3                                               
    Quadro 2000                                            
           GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb                               
                       GeForce 9600 GT                                                 
          GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb                                           
         Radeon HD 5670                                            
    Radeon HD 3850                                           ]
                    GIGABYTE                                GeForce GT 440 GDDR3 128bit                        
   ASUS                                GeForce GT 630 DDR3                           
       GeForce 9500 GT DDR2                                            
       GeForce GT 240 GDDR3                                           
   GeForce 9600 GT DDR2                                            
   GeForce GT 430                                              
      Radeon X1950 Pro 256mb                                             
         Radeon HD 2900 GT 256 Mb                                          
          Radeon HD 6670 GDDR3                                            
           Radeon HD 6570 GDDR3                                          
         GeForce 8600 GTS                                            
         Radeon HD 2600 Pro DDR2                                             
           Radeon HD 4670 GDDR3                                              
       MSI                                GeForce 8600 GT 256MB GDDR3                              
   GeForce GT 220 DDR2                                             
      GeForce 7900 GTO                                              
      GeForce 9800 GT DDR2                                              
       GeForce 9500 GT DDR2                                            
     GeForce 9500 GS                                             
        GeForce GT 430 64bit DDR3                                              
      ASUS                                Radeon X1950 Pro 256mb                       
      GeForce GT 120                                               
   GeForce GT 520                                              
         GeForce 8600 GT DDR2 (32 Shaders)                                           
      GIGABYTE                                GeForce 7800 GTX 256MB                          
       Radeon HD 4650 DDR2                                            
           Radeon HD 4350                                         
            GeForce 9400 GT DDR2                                            
       GeForce 9500M GS                                          
     Radeon HD 2600 Pro DDR2                                            
      GeForce 8400 GS (G86) 256 Mb                                           
    GIGABYTE                                Radeon HD 4550                            
   GeForce 8400 GS (G98)                                           
           Radeon HD 5450 DDR2                                               
           GeForce 210 DDR2 (GT218) 64bit                                             
        MSI                                GeForce 7650 GS                        
    ASUS                                GeForce 7600 GS DDR2                            
    Radeon HD 4350                                             
    GeForce 8400 GS (G86) 256 Mb                                         
         Quadro FX 3400                                          
     GeForce 8400 GS (G86) 512 Mb                                          
   GeForce 8400 GS (G84)                                          
          Quadro FX 4400                                              
     GeForce 8400 GS (G98)                                            
          GeForce 9300 GE                                           
       GeForce 8400 GS (G86) 128MB                                             
     MSI                                GeForce 6700 XL                     
        GeForce 6600 GT PCI-e                                           
    GeForce 9300 GS                                             
    Radeon X800                                            
          GeForce 7300 GS (2 ROPs)                                             
         GeForce 7500 LE 64bit                                           
           Radeon X700 512Mb DDR2                                               
      GeForce 7200 GS 256 mb                                            
        GeForce 7300 SE                                           
          GeForce 6200 SE                                           
           Radeon 9600 TX


Wie die Zeit vergeht


----------



## joneskey98 (6. April 2015)

Radeon HD 3650 | 512MB
Geforce 9500gt | 512MB
ATI Fire Gl 5600 | 1GB
Geforce GTX 750 | 1GB

Ansonsten noch im Bastel PC von mir und TheCGamer:

ATI Radeon 9600TX | 256MB
Radeon HD 3650 | 512MB
Geforce 7800 GTX | 256MB (und das ganze x4)


----------



## Matriach (7. April 2015)

Geforce GTX 680
Geforce GTX 770
Geforce GTX 780ti
Geforce GTX 970
Radeon R 280X
Radeon R 290

Naja überschaubar aber ich bin stolz darauf. trööt


----------



## gorgeous188 (7. April 2015)

Ein paar PCI Karten zur Pentium 2 Zeit
Mehrere ATI Rage 3D, eine davon sogar mit SO-SD-RAM-Sockel
Radeon 9600
Radeon HD2600 und 3450
Notebookpause
Radeon R9 280

Außerdem hatte ich schon
Geforce 2
Geforce 4 Ti
Geforce 9500
Geforce GT530


----------



## Birdy84 (7. April 2015)

Fange mal ab den 3D Karten an:
Riva 128
Creative Voodoo2 12MB
Elsa, Typhoon, Leadtek Geforce 2 MX 32MB
Radeon 8500LE 64MB
Msi FX5900 128MB
Asus 7800Gtx 256MB
Asus 7900Gtx 512MB (defekt)
Sapphire X1900XT 512MB
Gainward 8800Gtx 768MB (defekt)
Xfx HD5850 1GB (defekt)
Xfx HD5870 1GB
Evga Gtx 680 2GB
Asus Gtx 970 3,5GB


----------



## lechium (30. April 2015)

Die Anfänge:

OAK Technology VGA-Grafikkarte mit 512 KB VRam
S3 Virge mit 2 MB VRam (war eine Elsa Victory 3D mit dem Spiel Terminal Velocity als Beigabe)
+ dann eine 3DFX Vodoo Beschleunigerkarte mit 4 MB
Nvidia Riva TNT 2 Pro mit 32 MB VRam
Ati Radeon 9600 (keine Ahnung welches Modell genau

Dann ging ich über eher Notebooks zu nutzen (Studium, auch hier wurde zwar gezockt, aber die Details eben auch runtergeschraubt):

ATi Mobility Radeon 9600 mit 64 MB VRam (mein erstes Notebook)
ATi Mobility Radeon X1600 mit 256 MB VRam (mein zweites Notebook)
Nivdia Geforce 210M mit 512 MB VRam (mein drittes Notebook)

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mal ein Fujitsu Amilo SA3650 mit einer externen Radeon HD3870 die man per XGP Port an das Notebook anschliessen konnte, funktionierte auch super, wenn man nix zockten wollte reichte die interne HD3200 IGP und sonst mit der externen GPU war z.B. Company Of Heroes in hohen Details auf einem Notebook möglich, leider war der AMD Turion Ultra X2 ZM-86 2.4 GHz relativ lahm und die Verarbeitung des Gerätes war mäßig, also habe ich es wieder via Ebay verkauft. Eigentlich aber eine gute Lösung, schade das es sowas nie wieder gab.

Dann ging ich wieder zu Desktop-PCs über:

ATi Radeon HD5770 mit 1 GB VRam (MSI Hawk)
AMD Radeon HD7850 mit 1 GB VRam (XFX)
AMD Radeon R9 270 mit 2 GB VRam (Power Color)

Grundsätzlich kam ich echt lange mit einigen Grafikkarten aus, vor allem das Notebook mit der Radeon 9600 hat mir fast 4 Jahre gute Dienste geleistet und in Medium Settings konnte man damit in 1024x768 fast alles zocken, durch die Notebook-Zeit bin ich auch echt genügsam geworden und wenn mir nicht grad eine Grafikkarte kaputt geht (die XFX Radeon HD7850 ging plötzlicht nicht mehr) wechsle ich diese nicht so häufig wie die meisten hier, die aber sicherlich auch in mind. Full-HD und High/Ultra die neusten Titel spielen.


----------



## RRe36 (30. April 2015)

1. Irgendwas mit 32MB VRAM
2. Dann nochwas mit 128MB, ich glaube eine GTX 6800GT oder so
3. Ati(!!) Radeon HD 4550
4. Ati Radeon HD 4530 (warum weiß ich auch nicht mehr)
5. XFX AMD Radeon HD 6870
6. XFX AMD Radeon HD 7870 GHz
7. Heute: GIGABYTE GTX 780 @ 1,1/3,4GHz + Accelero Xtreme III
8. Vorraussichtlich: nVidia GeForce GTX 980Ti @ 1,25/3,8GHz + Accelero Xtreme III


----------



## Reddgar (30. April 2015)

3 alte ATi (keine Ahnung welche )
Dann nach Ewigkeiten eine GTX 560 Ti (Sparkle)
Danach eine GTX 770 2GB (Gigabyte)
Jetzt GTX 970 (Gainward Phantom)


----------



## jamie (30. April 2015)

Nvidia GT210 und GTX570


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. April 2015)

Mal schauen, ob ich die noch zusammenkriege.

- Irgendwas mit 256KB Speicher
- Irgendwas mit 512KB Speicher
- 3dfx Voodoo1 (Mann, waren einige Spiele plötzlich schick und flüssig  )
- Riva TNT 2
- GeForce 2mx
- GeForce 4 Ti 4200
- Radeon x800 GT
- Radeon 1950 Pro
- GeForce 8600
- GeForce 8800GT
- Radeon 6850
- Radeon 7950

Fehlen sicherlich vor allem aus früheren Jahren noch welche, aber da komme ich absolut nicht drauf.


----------



## max310kc (30. April 2015)

Desktop
-Geforce 4 MX 440
-Radeon X1950 XTX
-Radeon HD 5770
-Radeon HD 7970
-Radeon R9 290 X

Notebook:
-Radeon 9600 PRO
-Radeon HD 5650


----------



## PCGHGS (29. August 2015)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> ATI Radeon 7200 64MB / oem
> ATI Radeon 9250 128MB / Sapphire (verkauft)
> ATI Radeon HD 5450 512MB / XFX (verkauft)
> AMD HD 7870 GHz Edition / Sapphire (verkauft)
> ...


update: 
Nvidia GTX 1070 / Gainward (F@H)
Nvidia GTX 1070 / MSI


----------



## sycron17 (29. August 2015)

HD 3450
7950 GX2
GTX460
HD7950 und 7970
GTX 580
GTX 680 SLI
GTX 760
GTX 780
GTX 780Ti [kamm kaputt 2te hand] dafür den vollen verkaufspreis bekommen und dadurch die GTX 980 Geholt (wurde aus finanzieleng ründen verkauft)

Jetzt zufrieden mit der r9 290


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2015)

3DFX Voodoo Banshee 16MB
Nvidia 200 MX 64MB
Nvidia 4200 TI 128MB
Nvidia FX 5900 512MB
Nvidia 9800GT 1GB
AMD HD 5850 1GB
AMD HD 7870 2GB

Ich hoffe mal das die Speicherangaben so stimmen.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (29. August 2015)

Meine erste Grafikkarte war aus Windows ME Zeiten k.A welche das war :-0

Ansonsten:

ATI 9200 64 MB
ATI 9250 128MB
Nvidia 6600 GT 512 MB
ATI 5770 1GB
AMD 7970 3GB (Ging kaputt wurde kurz darauf vom Händler ersetzt gegen die nachfolgende)
AMD R9 280X 3GB
AMD R9 290X 4GB

LG


----------



## HighEnd111 (29. August 2015)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> AGP:
> Gigabyte Ati Rage 128 Ultra
> 
> PCI-E:
> ...


 
und nun bald eine Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 OC


----------



## DoertyHarry (29. August 2015)

Meine ersten karten waren zwar nicht viele und an die davor kann ich mich nicht erinnern falls diese desktop pcs überhaupt schon welche drinnen hatten  aber ich geb mein bestes die anderen auch noch zu finden bzw zu indentifizieren  

nvidia gt 420 palit
Nvidia gtx 560 ti palit
Jetztige gtaka: 980 gigabyte gaming g1.


----------



## Standeck (29. August 2015)

Haupt Gaming PC´s seit ich denken kann:

1997 Matrox Mystique für 2D +  Diamond Monster 3D (Voodoo Graphics)
1999 Elsa Victory Erazor (Nvidia Riva TNT2)
2002 Geforce 4 MX 440
2003 Geforce FX 5700
2005 Geforce 6800 LE (für Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory gekauft, per Riva Tuner drei Shader Cluster freigeschaltet )
2006 Geforce 7800 GT (nach Crysis 1 ersetzt durch)
2007 Geforce 8800 GT (wieder für Crysis ersetzt durch)
2008 Geforce GTX 280 (wieder für Crysis ergänzt durch)
2009 zweite Geforce GTX 280 für SLI (Crysis lief endlich annähernd zufriedenstellend schnell )
2010 Geforce GTX 580 SLI  (Crysis lief Flüssig und sah noch gut aus)
2013 Geforce GTX TITAN 
2015 Geforce GTX TITAN X


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. August 2015)

Erweiterte nicht Chronologische Liste von allem was mir gerade einfällt:

Meine erste eigene Grafikkarte war eine damals schon ältere x800xt aus dem alten Rechner eines Bekannten meiner Eltern. Die erste nicht gebrauchte Karte war eine 4870 von Club 3D... Wie die Zeit vergeht 

-Radeon Xpress X200
-Radeon 9200 SE
-ATI Rage 128 Ultra
-x800xt 
-7900gs 
-8800 Ultra 
-HD4870@ 4890 Club 3D
-GTX260 192 
-ATI Radeon hd4870 Ref.
-NVIDIA Geforce GTS250 
-NVIDIA gtx260-216 
-ATI Hd5850 
-NVIDIA GeForce GTX570
-Geforce4 MX 440
- MX 460
-FX 5600 XT (und die 5800Ultra)
-AMD Radeon 7970 (PCS+ und Windforce)
-Geforce GTX280 
-AMD Radeon 6970
-GTX 770 
-GTX560TI
-GTX 780 Ti
-GTX 980TI
-R7 250 
-GT 210 
-R9 280 
-HD7950


----------



## ZobRombie (30. August 2015)

Hachja, woran merkt man, dass die Zeit vergeht? Bei einer Grafikkarten-Chronologie . Reihenfolge müsste richtig sein; alle integrierten oder fest verlöteten Lösungen sind mit einem * gekennzeichnet. Alles was in den letzten Wochen zwecks Test durch meine Hände gelaufen ist, mit einem §.

Tseng Labs ET4000 ISA
ATI Rage PCI, ATI XPERT 98, ATI XPERT 2000 AGP
Creative Labs Voodoo 2 x2 in SLI
ELSA Gladiac 511 (Geforce 2 MX 400) -> aus Jux in Quadro 2 umgelötet
Gainward Geforce 3 Ti200 Jumbo Golden Sample
Gainward Geforce 4 ULTRA/750-8X XP GS (Gefoce 4 Ti4800SE) - für lange Zeit, die letze gekaufte Desktopkarte
*ATI Radeon Mobility M6 
*VIA Chrome Pro
*Geforce FX GO 5200
*Geforce 9400M/9600M GT
*ATI Radeon HD 4670
MSI GTX 750Ti Gaming
*Intel HD Graphics bis 4600
*Intel Iris Pro 6200
MSI GTX 960 Gaming ME
§MSI GTX 970 Gaming ME
§MSI R9 380 Gaming
§MSI GTX 950


----------



## iGameKudan (30. August 2015)

- Palit GeForce 4 440MMX
- GeForce FX5200
- MSI GeForce 7600GT 256MB PCI-E
- Gigabyte GeForce GTS250 1GB mit VF-1000-Kühler
- XFX Radeon HD7970GE Double Dissipation (scheiß Karte... Dank dem Kühler)
- GeForce GTX280 1GB mit HeatBug
- PoV/TGT GeForce GTX580 3GB mit Accelero Xtreme IV
- Gigabyte GeForce GTX970 G1.Gaming
- GeForce GTX760M aka. GeForce 650Ti Boost Mobile
- Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+

Auch wenn ich bisher überwiegend NVidia-Karten hatte, mit den AMD-Karten bin ich ansich sehr zufrieden, legedlich XFX hat durch den zu schwachen Kühler und gleichzeitiger totaler Intoleranz bezüglich Kühlerwechseln bei mir verkackt (93° auf der GPU und 115° auf den Spannungswandlern, wenn die sogar in CoD:MW2 throttlet... Und ia, das Case war gut belüftet.).


----------



## ZobRombie (30. August 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> - XFX Radeon HD7970GE Double Dissipation (scheiß Karte... Dank dem Kühler) (..) legedlich XFX hat durch den zu schwachen Kühler und gleichzeitiger totaler Intoleranz bezüglich Kühlerwechseln bei mir verkackt (93° auf der GPU und 115° auf den Spannungswandlern, wenn die sogar in CoD:MW2 throttlet... Und ia, das Case war gut belüftet.).



Habe ich auch schon miterlebt. Ich fand auch immer schon, dass sie sich mit dem Namen "Double Dissipation" in Verbindung mit der zu hohen Spannung und hohen Temperaturen keinen Gefallen getan haben.


----------



## Octobit (30. August 2015)

MSI Radeon 4650
Asus Radeon 6850
Asus 560Ti +Peter2
Club3D RoyalKing R9 290x +Peter2


----------



## Zocker_Boy (3. September 2015)

Bisher noch recht überschaubar:
Radeon X1650 Pro 512 MB
GTX 260 1 GB
GTX 680 2 GB
GTX 740 2 GB (die hat mein Bro bekommen, da er nur auf 1600*900 spielt, reicht die vorerst)


----------



## blauhaar (15. Oktober 2015)

Servus allerseits !
Angefangen hats mit einer Cirrus Logic GD 5446 2M, dann kam ein Komplettrechner mit FX 5200 128M , die dann einer GF 6600 128M  weichen mußte. Die wanderte dann erstmal in meinen ersten Selbsbaurechner und wurde durch eine X1950 Pro 256M ersetzt.
Bin dann relativ günstig an eine GTX 8800 gekommen, die dann nach knapp einem Jahr einer GTX465 1G weichen mußte. Ein Jahr später gabs dann zu Weihnachten eine GTX 560 Ti 448 @ GTX 570. Und jetzt hab ich eine GTX 780 mit 3G. Und die würde ich gerne auf 6G umbauen.


----------



## PitBull (15. Oktober 2015)

Geforce MX200
Geforce 5200LE
Ati 1800XT
Nvidia 8800 GTS 640MB
2x Nvidia 8800 GTX 512MB 
280GTX
480GTX
2x 580GTX Luft 
2x 580GTX Wasser
5x 7970 (Asus & Club3D) für CF Selektiert
4x 680GTX für Sli selektiert
2x 780GTX Sli
2x 980ti HOF aktuell


----------



## DirtyPants (15. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir ist die Liste recht kurz 

ATI Radeon 4650m
GTX 560M
GTX 770
GTX 970


----------



## Smorfar (16. Oktober 2015)

Gtx 650
R9 280x 
GTX 980


----------



## iReckyy (16. Oktober 2015)

GeForce 4 MX 440
GeForce 6200
GeForce 310
GT 430
GTX 770
GTX 460 SLI
GTX 980Ti
GTX 580 SLI

In der Reihenfolge - Teilweise nur zum Basteln.


----------



## MF13 (16. Oktober 2015)

IGPU im Centrino-Chipsatz (zu Windows XP-Zeiten, keine Ahhnung wie die heißt)
GeForce GT540m
Intel HD2000 
Intel HD3000
GeForce GTX 980


----------



## Rat Six (16. Oktober 2015)

Geforce irgendwas
Radeon 9600Pro
Radeon X800Pro
Radeon X1850Pro
Geforce 8800GT
Radeon HD6950
Geforce GTX970

Hatte nur mit der Radeon X1850Pro Probleme, da war der Lüfter beim Kauf defekt. Ansonsten war ich mit allen zufrieden. Nur bei der GTX970 bin ich wegen der Politik von Nvidia enttäuscht.


----------



## Smoger101 (17. Oktober 2015)

Geforce FX5500
Geforce GT635m
Radeon R9 280x
Radeon HD7900 Series Custom Version 2x HD7970 (PowerColor)
Geforce GTX980
--r9 295x2??--


----------



## jeamal (17. Oktober 2015)

Asus Geforce 2 GTS (32Mb)
Inno3D Geforce FX 5200 (128Mb)
XFX  Geforce 8800 GTS (320Mb)
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 570 (1280Mb)
Gigabyte Radeon HD7970 GHz (3072Mb)
Asus Geforce GTX 670 DirectCUII  (2048Mb)
PNY GTX 980 Ref. (4096Mb)

Interessant find ich den plötzlichen Speicheranstieg.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (18. Oktober 2015)

onboard Cirrus Logic chip  2 MB 1998
ATI Rage Pro 32 MB 2000
Geforce 2 MX 400 64 MB 2001
Geforce 4 Ti 4200 64 MB 2002
ATI Radeon 9800 pro 128 MB 2003
Geforce 7900 GT 256 MB 2007
Geforce 8600 GT 256 MB 2008
Geforce 9600 GT 512 MB 2009
Geforce 770 GTX 4096 MB 2014


----------



## Meroveus (19. Oktober 2015)

- ATI 9700 Pro 128MB

- Konsolen Pause

 - GTX 680 SLI

- GTX 980 Ti


----------



## Nono15 (29. Dezember 2015)

Meine Grafikkarten, chronologische Reihenfolge:

- Trident, 1MB EDO / ISA (1996)

- Hercules Terminator 3D (S3 Virge/DX), 4MB EDO-Ram / PCI (1997)
- Matrox G200 (G200), 8MB SDR / PCI (1998)

- ELSA Erazor III Video (Riva TNT2), 32MB SDR / AGP (Mitte 1999)
- ASUS V7700 Pure (nVidia Geforce 2 GTS), 32MB DDR / AGP (Anfang 2002)
- ASUS V8200 Pure (nVidia Geforce 3 TI 200), 64MB DDR / AGP (Mitte 2002)
- ASUS V8420 DVI (nVidia Geforce 4 TI 4200), 64MB DDR / AGP (Anfang 2003)
- Sapphire Radeon 9600XT (RV360), 256MB DDR / AGP (Ende 2003)
- Sapphire Radeon 9800pro AIW (R360), 256MB DDR2 / AGP (silent-modded by Mad-Moxx) (Ende 2004)
- Sapphire Radeon X800XT-PE (R420), 256MB DDR3 / AGP (silent-modded by Mad-Moxx) (Mitte 2005)
- Sapphire Radeon X1950pro (RV570), 512MB DDR3 / AGP (Ende 2006)
- HIS HD4670 IceQ (RV730), 1 GB DDR3 / AGP (OC by HIS) - letzte brauchbare AGP-Karte (Ende 2009)

- Sapphire Radeon HD6850 (Barts-pro), 1 GB DDR5 / PCIe (Anfang 2012)
- HIS Radeon HD7870 IceQ-X Turbo (Pitcairn), 2 GB DDR5 /PCIe (Ende 2012)
- ASUS Strix GTX970 OC (GM204), 3854 + 512 MB DDR5 / PCIe (Ende 2014 bis ...?)

Zweit-PC:
- Radeon 7000 (RV100), 32MB DDR / AGP (Ende 2003)
- Matrox Millenium G400  (G400), 32 SG-RAM / AGP (Mitte 2004)
- Geforce FX5200, 64MB DDR / PCI


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

zum spielen?
 im ersten pc 9500gt, später getauscht gegen ne 9800gtx... aufgerüstet mitm komplet neuen setup zu ner 670... 680 classified gekauft und 670 zum gleichn preis verscherbelt (läuft 100mhz mehr hat wakü was die 670 nicht hatte und fiepst geringer... win win win situation^^)

was ich zum benchen hier rumfliegen hab? puhhh
3x 8800gtx
1x gtx 470
2x gtx 450 gts
n paar geforce 4
n paar agp radeons wo ich nich ausm kopf weis was für welche es überhauot sind xD
1x 6800 gts
1x 6600 
1x 5870 asus matrix
2x gtx 670
n paar matrox karten

und noch einiges mehr an agp, pcie und sogar ne pci graka ne nv riva^^

die geringe samlung an spiele karten sind wohl meinem alter von nur 20jahren und dem ersten eignen oc mit 12 geschuldet xD und das früher das geld eher in games statt hardware floss... heute ists genau anderstrum xD


----------



## SchlimmFinger (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte seit 2004 alle Highend Modelle von AMD/NV


----------



## Gripschi (29. Dezember 2015)

GTX 400er
ATI HD5000
Asus 7870
R9 280 XFX
R9 290 PCS+
GTX 970 Gainward
780Ti Evga
560Ti BF 3 Edition

Die 780 560 und 5000 nutz Ich noch.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2015)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> ATI Radeon 7200 64MB / oem
> ATI Radeon 9250 128MB / Sapphire (verkauft)
> ATI Radeon HD 5450 512MB / XFX (verkauft)
> AMD HD 7870 GHz Edition / Sapphire (verkauft)
> ...


update: Nvidia GTX 980 / MSI


----------



## Hansi92 (31. Dezember 2015)

Ati rage pro (da war ich noch kind)
Gainward hd 4850 Referenz.
Hd 7850 HIS iceqx
HD 7950 HIS iceqx 
Gtx 970 g1 gaming aktuell mit artic xtreme 4


----------



## wagga (1. Januar 2016)

2005: Shapphire ,glaub ich, 9800 Pro AGP 8x
2006: 7600 GT AGP 8x Als Ersatzkarte, AGP 8x war irgendwie eine Fehlentscheidung, glaub hätte AGP8x länger gelebt hätte der Athlon 64 3500+ länger durchgehalten.
2008: Club 3D 4850 256 VRAM GDDR3 
2009: XFX 575 512 MB VRAM GDDR 3 RMA Austausch der 4850
2014: Sapphire R9 290 TRIX OC August-Februar 2014
2015: XFX R9 390 RMA der R9 290
Voraussichtlich 2017/2018: R9 590/690



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawRob (15. November 2016)

Bei mir war es....

Nvidia GTX 6800
Nvidia GTX 280
PNY GTX 580
MSI GTX 780 LIGHTNING 
MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G
ASUS STRIX GTX 980TI DC3OC 
und nu eine 
Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! EXTREME Edition


----------



## RawRob (15. November 2016)

SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Ich hatte seit 2004 alle Highend Modelle von AMD/NV



Waaaaaaas!? 
Und ich dachte ich haue zu viel Kohle raus.

SIE SIND DOCH VERRÜCKT.


----------



## robbe (16. November 2016)

Puh...
Radeon 9500
Radeon 9800Pro
GF 6600
Radeon X700
GF 9600GT
HD 4870
HD 6950
HD 7970
GTX 980TI


----------



## Merowinger0807 (16. November 2016)

Riva 128 
Riva TNT 2
Geforce 2 GTS
Geforce 2 TI
Geforce 3 TI 500
ATI x1300
Geforce 9800 GT
Geforce GTS 250
Geforce GTX 460
Geforce GTX 560 TI
R9 390
Geforce GTX 770 4GB
RX 480



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaHell63 (16. November 2016)

So die letzten ca. 10 Jahre

7800 GTX
7900 GTX
8800 GTX
9800 GTX+ [2x]
GTX 260 [2x]
GTX 285
GTX 470
GTX 570 [2x]
GTX 580
GTX 670
GTX 680
GTX 780 [2x]
GTX 780ti
GTX 980
GTX 980ti [2x]


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (16. November 2016)

1. HD 5650 (Acer Travelmate, war mein erster eigener Rechner) 
2. Intel HD 4600
3.MSI GTX 770
4. Wahrscheinlich Vega im nächsten Jahr


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. November 2016)

GeForce 2 MX
Radeon HD 4830
GeForce GTS 8800
Radeon HD 6750
Radeon HD 7950
GeForce GTX 760
Radeon R9 390
GeForce GTX 1060


----------



## eisenhardt (16. November 2016)

Geforce 8400 gs 
asus hd 4670 die bekommt noch ein volt mod 
gainward gtx 460
Sapphire hd 6950@6970
sapphire fury nitro


----------



## Merowinger0807 (16. November 2016)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> So die letzten ca. 10 Jahre
> 
> 7800 GTX
> 7900 GTX
> ...



DAS nenn ich mal Markentreue 

Bei den meisten sieht man einen hin und wieder Lagerwechsel aber bei Dir...


----------



## Parabellum08 (16. November 2016)

S3Virge
TNT2
MX440
Radeon 9600pro
Radeon X800GT
Radeon 1950GT
Radeon 3850
Radeon 4850
Radeon 6850
Radeon 7850


----------



## Breyten (16. November 2016)

Hier mal meine Liste von GPUs, die ich besitze. Haltet euch fest.

HD 4870
290X

Ich musste schon echt aufpassen, dass ich keins vergessen habe


----------



## DaHell63 (16. November 2016)

Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> DAS nenn ich mal Markentreue
> 
> Bei den meisten sieht man einen hin und wieder Lagerwechsel aber bei Dir...



Ich besitze seit 1993 einen PC und ich habe in der Zeit durchaus auch andere Karten besessen.
Meine letzte nicht "Grüne" ist eben auch schon ne Zeit her. Neben der 7800 GTX werkelte im anderen PC eine ATi Radeon X1800 XT.
Nach Release der 8800 GTX (die eben mal so richtig gerockt hat) bin ich bei Grün geblieben.

Wollte ich ungern schreiben nicht das Jen-Hsun Huang böse auf mich ist, wenn er hier mitliest.


----------



## Doggycat (16. November 2016)

1. HD 7570
2. R9 270x
3. Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070


----------



## slot108 (16. November 2016)

irgendeine AGP AMD-Karte, deren Name mir nich mehr einfällt
GTS 8800
HD 5870
GTX 580
GTX 670
GTX 770
GTX 970
GTX 980Ti


----------



## darachim (16. November 2016)

1. Intergrated 8MB Grafik
2. MSI Geforce 5200
3. MSI Geforce 7600 GT Diamond
3. XFX Geforce 8800 GTS 512
4. MSI Geforce GTX260 - 192
5. MSI Geforce GTX260 - 216
5. MSI Radeon HD7970


----------



## Tilfred (17. November 2016)

Ojemine...

3dfx Voodoo Banshee PCI

GeForce3 Ti 200

Radeon 9500

GeForce4 MX 440

Radeon X800 Pro

Geforce 8600 GT

Radeon R7 250

Radeon R9 270

Radeon R9 280

GTX 970

GTX 980

Kann sein ich habe was vergessen und die Reihenfolge stimmt nicht ganz.


----------



## Hoffi1986 (17. November 2016)

Trident HiColor mit 512KB (in nem 486er war das Ding)
ATI Mach64 2MB PCI
Voodoo 2
Voodoo 3 3000 (liegt noch immer in meiner Vitrine)
Elsa Winner II
Nvidia Vanta
GeForce 2 GTS
ATI Radeon 7500
GeForce 4 MX 460
GeForce FX 5200
GeForce FX 5600
ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
GeForce 6600GT
ATI Radeon X1950 Pro
ATI Radeon 4870
GeForce 8800GT
AMD Radeon 7850
AMD Radeon 7870


----------



## MiCz (17. November 2016)

ATI X800 GTO
AMD HIS  5770
AMD XFX  270X


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. November 2016)

Aktualisierte Liste (nach eingehender Recherche)

- *CGA/Hercules Kombikarte* eines Siemens-PC (ka. wieviel VRam ???)
- NoName VGA mit *Tseng ET3000* Chip mit 512KB 
- *ELSA S3 Virge DX* mit 2MB 
-     zu oberer Karte später eine *3dfx Voodoo* mit 4MB von Guillemot
- *3dfx Voodoo Banshee Maxi Gamer Phoenix* mit 16MB von Guillemot
- *NVidia Riva TNT2 Ultra* mit 32MB von Creative
- *NVidia GeForce 2 MX DDR* mit 32MB von Creative
- *NVidia GeForce 4 MX440* mit 64MB von MSI
- *NVidia GeForce 4 TI 4200* mit 128MB von MSI
- *GeForce FX 5200* mit 128MB (kurzzeitig als Austausch für Ti 4200)
- *ATI Radeon 9600 SE* mit 128MB
- *ATI Radeon 9600 XT* mit 128MB
- *NVidia GeForce 6800 LE* (freigeschalten auf 6800) mit 128MB - Hersteller ist mir entfallen 
- *NVidia GeForce 7800 GS* mit 256MB
- *ATI Radeon X1950 PRO* mit 256MB von GeCube
- *ATI Radeon HD 3850* *IceQ *mit 512MB von HIS
- *NVidia GeForce GTX 260* mit 896 MB von Sparkle
- *NVidia GeForce GTX 460 Sonic* mit 1GB von Palit
- *AMD Radeon HD 6950* mit 1GB von Sapphire (Shader unlocked auf HD 6970)
- *AMD R9 280 *mit 3GB von Powercolor


----------



## Rotavapor (17. November 2016)

Öhm. Welche Grafiklösung war denn im ZX81 drin?  Das war mein erster Rechner mit dem ich gespielt habe. Der hatte nur flüchtigen Speicher und die Spiele kanen als Code den man auf der Taschenrechnertastatur eingegeben hat. Dann konnte man (wenn man keinen Tippfehler hatte) nach nur 20 Minuten tatsächlich spielen.  Also einen Courser über den Bildschirm bewegen. Das erste Spiel war glaub ich Donkey Kong...
Wenn man ausgeschaltet hat war alles weg.
Nach dem C64 kam dann der Amiga und dann der PC. Soweit ich zurückdenken kann hatte ich immer nur ATI Karten ab ca. 2000. Vorher weiß ich es nimmer.
Die letzten 3 waren
5750, 7870 und nun ne 480


----------



## Un5k1ll3D (17. November 2016)

Uff.. mal überlegen.

1. Eine alte Trident im Pentium 133
2. Eine TNT 2 Vanta im 500'er Celeron
3. Gainward GeForce 2 Ti GS im 500'er Celeron und später im 900er Duron (auf 1026Mhz überaktet ;D )
4. Radeon 8500
5. GeForce 4 Ti 4200 
6. ATI 9800 SE, freigeschaltet 
7. Testweise auch mal eine GeForce 6800 LE, keine Ahnung wann genau
8. Eine ATI X1950 Pro (letzte AGP Karte)
9. Im Notebook eine HD5470
10. Eine XFX HD6870 
11. Und derzeit eine Sapphire R9 270

Habe da bestimmt mal was zwischendrin vergessen, aber das sind so die Karten, die ich länger benutzt hatte .. die Reihenfolge muss auch nicht zwingend stimmen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (17. November 2016)

Ich muss mal wieder was reinschrieben...

SIS 611 Onboard (so ein Rotz)
ATI Radeon 8500LE 64MB
ATI Radeon  9600 OC 256MB
ATI Radeon 9800SE@9800Pro 128MB
Geforce 6600GT OC 128MB
ATI Radeon X800Pro@XT 256MB
Geforce 7900GT 256MB
ATI Radeon X1950XT 256MB
Geforce 8800GTS 320MB
Geforce 8800GT 512MB
ATI HD 4870 512MB
ATI HD 5850 1024MB
Geforce GTX 570 1280MB
Geforce GTX 670 2048MB
Geforce GTX 780 3072MB
Geforce GTX 980 4096 MB
AMD Radeon R9 390 8192MB
Geforce GTX 1060 6144MB


----------



## janekdaus (17. November 2016)

6200
9300gs
gt 520
Hd 7750
Hd 7850
Gtx 650ti
Gtx 580
R9 280x
Gtx 670
Gtx 970
R9 390x
Gtx 980
Gtx 1060
Gtx 980ti
Rx 470
Gtx 1060
Gtx 1070

Ganz schön lange Liste 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ohne ich habe bestimmt die anhaltende schon vergessen, aber den Rest schreibe ich mal hier hin
> S3 Virge DX
> Voodoo 3 3000
> Geforce MX 400
> ...


So dann mal als Update:
GTX 980
GTX 980ti 2x (wegen defekt)
GTX 970
GTX 1070


----------



## wiesel222 (18. November 2016)

Matrox Millenium (Welche ist mir heute Unbekannt)
Geforce 6500GT 256MB
Geforce 8800GT 512MB
Radeon HD 4870 1GB (Powercolor)
Geforce 520 1GB (Büro - Ersatz)
Geforce GTX 770 2GB (Palit)
Geforce GTX 780 3GB (Gigabyte)(770 - Ersatz)
Geforce GTX 1080 8GB (Gigabyte)


----------



## JanJake (18. November 2016)

Also:

ATi Radeon 9000 IGP
Nvidia GeForce FX5700LE von XFX (sehr schöne Karte gewesen!)
Nvidia GeForce 6600GT von XFX (sehr unzufrieden gewesen)
ATi Radeon X700 von Sapphire
ATi Radeon X800GT von HIS
Nvidia GeForce 6600 (ohne alles!) von Asus
Nvidia GeForce 2 GTS (32MB Ram!) von Asus
ATi Radeon X550 von Asus
Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS (640MB! Die ECHTE GTS) von Club3D
Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS (SLi dann!) von Club3D
ATi Radeon X1650Pro (geschenkt bekommen) von Sapphire
Nvidia GeForce 8600GTS (für Lau) von SMI
Nvidia GeForce 220GT (für Lau) von Gainward
Nvidia GeForce 6200SE (für Lau) von PNY
AMD Radeon HD5850 (Die AMD Wende!) von VTX3D
AMD Radeon HD5850 (kurze Zeit Crossfire) von Asus
AMD Radeon HD7870 von XFX
AMD Radeon HD7870 Tahiti LE (fehlkauf!) von XFX
AMD Radeon HD7870 (Crossfire für einige Zeit) von XFX
AMD Radeon R9-390 von Powercolor
AMD Radeon R9-390 (Crossfire seid kurzem!) von Powercolor 

Müssten alle sein, sogar in der Reihenfolge wenn ich mich nicht verstehen habe!


----------



## FortuneHunter (18. November 2016)

Rotavapor schrieb:


> Öhm. Welche Grafiklösung war denn im ZX81 drin?  Das war mein erster Rechner mit dem ich gespielt habe. Der hatte nur flüchtigen Speicher und die Spiele kanen als Code den man auf der Taschenrechnertastatur eingegeben hat. Dann konnte man (wenn man keinen Tippfehler hatte) nach nur 20 Minuten tatsächlich spielen.  Also einen Courser über den Bildschirm bewegen. Das erste Spiel war glaub ich Donkey Kong...
> Wenn man ausgeschaltet hat war alles weg.



Der ZX81 hatte den Sinclair Logic Chip verbaut, der in der Lage war 256x192 Pixel darzustellen (wenn man fit in Maschinensprache war). Und es gab auch schon damals ein Speichermedium ... Nannte sich Kasettenrekorder und war in jedem guten Haushalt zu finden (um bei Formel 1 mit dem integrierten Microphone die Hits aufzunehmen  ). Das Speichern und laden war schon etwas tricky. Je nach Lautstärkeeinstellung hat es mal gut mal weniger gut geklappt. Ich hatte auf meinem Kasettenrekorder 2 Markierungen mit TippEx gemacht, welchen Lautstärkeeinstellung für Aufnahme und Wiedergabe am besten waren.

Ach der ZX81, was waren das noch für Zeiten. *seufz*


----------



## Eckism (18. November 2016)

S3 Savage 4
GeForce 2Ti
GeForce 6800 Ultra
Radeon 1900 XTX
Radeon HD 4870
Radeon R 270X
Radeon R 290


----------



## True Monkey (18. November 2016)

Hihi

Nvidia	GeForce 210 (DDR2, 128bit, GT216)		
Nvidia	GeForce 210 (DDR2, 64bit, GT218)			
Nvidia	GeForce 210 (DDR3, 64bit, GT218)			
Nvidia	GeForce 6200 SE			
Nvidia	GeForce 6600 GT PCI-e			
MSI	GeForce 6700 XL			
Nvidia	GeForce 6800 GT			
Nvidia	GeForce 7200 GS 256 mb			
GIGABYTE	GeForce 7200 GS 256 mb			
Nvidia	GeForce 7300 GS (2 ROPs)			
GIGABYTE	GeForce 7300 SE			
Nvidia	GeForce 7300 SE			
MSI	GeForce 7500 LE 64bit			
Nvidia	GeForce 7500 LE 64bit			
ASUS	GeForce 7600 GS DDR2			
MSI	GeForce 7650 GS			
GIGABYTE	GeForce 7800 GTX 256MB			
Nvidia	GeForce 7900 GTO			
Nvidia	GeForce 8400 GS DDR2 (G84)			
Nvidia	GeForce 8400 GS DDR2 (G86)			
XFX	GeForce 8400 GS DDR2 (G86)			
Palit	GeForce 8400 GS DDR2 (G98)		
Nvidia	GeForce 8400 GS DDR2 (G98)			
Nvidia	GeForce 8400 GS DDR2 128Mb			
Nvidia	GeForce 8500 GT DDR2 256 Mb			
MSI	GeForce 8600 GT 256MB GDDR3		
Nvidia	GeForce 8600 GT 256MB GDDR3			
Nvidia	GeForce 8600 GT DDR2 (32 Shaders)		
Colorful	GeForce 8600 GTS			
Nvidia	GeForce 8800 GT 1024 Mb			
Palit	GeForce 8800 GT 1024 Mb			
PNY	GeForce 8800 GT 256 Mb			
Evga	GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb			
Ecs Elitegroup	GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb			
XFX	GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb			
Nvidia	GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb			
ASUS	GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb		
Nvidia	GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb			
MSI	GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb			
XFX	GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb			
Nvidia	GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb		
MSI	GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb			
Nvidia	GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb			
Gainward	GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb			
Sparkle	GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb			
Nvidia	GeForce 8800 GTX			
Nvidia	GeForce 8800 Ultra			
ASUS	GeForce 8800 Ultra			
XFX	GeForce 9300 GE			
Nvidia	GeForce 9300 GE			
Nvidia	GeForce 9300 GS			
Nvidia	GeForce 9400 GT DDR2			
Nvidia	GeForce 9500 GS			
Nvidia	GeForce 9500 GT DDR2			
XFX	GeForce 9500 GT DDR2			
Nvidia	GeForce 9500M GS			
ASUS	GeForce 9500M GS		
Nvidia	GeForce 9600 GT			
Ecs Elitegroup	GeForce 9600 GT		
Nvidia	GeForce 9600 GT DDR2		
Palit	GeForce 9800 GT			
Nvidia	GeForce 9800 GT			
AMD	GeForce 9800 GT			
Nvidia	GeForce 9800 GT DDR2			
XFX	GeForce 9800 GTX(+)			
PNY	GeForce 9800 GTX(+)			
Nvidia	GeForce 9800 GTX(+)			
Nvidia	GeForce 9800 GX2			
Nvidia	GeForce GT 120			
Nvidia	GeForce GT 220 DDR2			
Colorful	GeForce GT 220 DDR2			
Sapphire	GeForce GT 220 DDR2			
Nvidia	GeForce GT 240 GDDR3			
Palit	GeForce GT 430			
Nvidia	GeForce GT 430			
Gainward	GeForce GT 430 64bit DDR3		
GIGABYTE	GeForce GT 440 GDDR3 128bit			
Zotac	GeForce GT 520			
Nvidia	GeForce GT 610			
ASUS	GeForce GT 630 DDR3 (GF108)			
ASUS	GeForce GT 630 DDR3 (GK208)			
ASUS	GeForce GT 640 128bit DDR3			
Nvidia	GeForce GT 640 128bit DDR3			
Gainward	GeForce GT 740 DDR3			
Nvidia	GeForce GT 740 DDR3			
MSI	GeForce GTS 250			
Nvidia	GeForce GTS 250			
Palit	GeForce GTS 450 GDDR5			
Sparkle	GeForce GTS 450 GDDR5			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 1060 (1152 Shaders)			
GALAX	GeForce GTX 1070	HOF LN2		
KFA²	GeForce GTX 1070			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 1070		
GALAX	GeForce GTX 1070			
Leadtek	GeForce GTX 260 192SP			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 260 192SP			
Leadtek	GeForce GTX 260 216SP			
Zotac	GeForce GTX 260 216SP		
Gainward	GeForce GTX 260 216SP			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 275			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 280			
ASUS	GeForce GTX 280		
XFX	GeForce GTX 285			
ASUS	GeForce GTX 285			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 285			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 295			
Zotac	GeForce GTX 295			
Gainward	GeForce GTX 460 (192bit)			
MSI	GeForce GTX 460 (192bit)			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 460 (192bit)			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 460 (256bit)			
MSI	GeForce GTX 460 (256bit)			
GIGABYTE	GeForce GTX 460 (256bit)			
MSI	GeForce GTX 465			
MSI	GeForce GTX 470			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 470			
Zotac	GeForce GTX 470			
ASUS	GeForce GTX 480			
Gainward	GeForce GTX 480			
Palit	GeForce GTX 550 Ti (192b)			
Palit	GeForce GTX 560			
GIGABYTE	GeForce GTX 560		
AMD	GeForce GTX 560 Ti			
GIGABYTE	GeForce GTX 560 Ti		
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 560 Ti		
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 570
ASUS	GeForce GTX 570			
Sparkle	GeForce GTX 580			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 580			
Gainward	GeForce GTX 580			
Evga	GeForce GTX 580			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 650			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 660 Ti		
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 670			
Gainward	GeForce GTX 670			
MSI	GeForce GTX 680	Lightning		
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 680			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 690			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 750			
ASUS	GeForce GTX 750 Ti			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 750 Ti			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 760			
MSI	GeForce GTX 770			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 770		
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 780		
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 950			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 960		
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 970			
ASUS	GeForce GTX 970		
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 980			
ASUS	GeForce GTX 980			
ASUS	GeForce GTX 980 Ti			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX 980 Ti			
Nvidia	GeForce GTX Titan			
AMD	GeForce GTX Titan			
Evga	GeForce GTX Titan		
Nvidia	Quadro 2000			
Nvidia	Quadro FX 3400			
Nvidia	Quadro FX 4400			
Ati	Radeon 9600 TX			
Sapphire	Radeon HD 2600 Pro DDR2			
Ati	Radeon HD 2600 Pro DDR2			
Ati	Radeon HD 2900 GT 256 Mb			
Sapphire	Radeon HD 3850			
Ati	Radeon HD 3870 GDDR4			
Ati	Radeon HD 4350			
GIGABYTE	Radeon HD 4550		
Ati	Radeon HD 4650 DDR2		
Club 3D	Radeon HD 4670 GDDR3			
Ati	Radeon HD 4770			
GIGABYTE	Radeon HD 4850 GDDR3			
Sapphire	Radeon HD 4850 GDDR3		
Ati	Radeon HD 4850 GDDR3			
Ati	Radeon HD 4850X2			
ASUS	Radeon HD 4870			
Colorful	Radeon HD 4870			
Sapphire	Radeon HD 4870			
Ati	Radeon HD 4870			
XFX	Radeon HD 4890			
Ati	Radeon HD 4890			
Sapphire	Radeon HD 4890			
MSI	Radeon HD 4890			
XFX	Radeon HD 5450 (DDR2, 64bit)		
AMD	Radeon HD 5450 (GDDR3, 64bit)			
AMD	Radeon HD 5670 (GDDR5, Redwood)			
Club 3D	Radeon HD 5670 (GDDR5, Redwood)			
AMD	Radeon HD 5750			
GIGABYTE	Radeon HD 5750
AMD	Radeon HD 5770		
XFX	Radeon HD 5770		
GIGABYTE	Radeon HD 5770			
XFX	Radeon HD 5850			
ASUS	Radeon HD 5850			
MSI	Radeon HD 5850			
AMD	Radeon HD 5850			
AMD	Radeon HD 5870			
XFX	Radeon HD 5870			
ASUS	Radeon HD 5870	Matrix		
Sapphire	Radeon HD 6570 GDDR3			
AMD	Radeon HD 6670 GDDR3			
Powercolor	Radeon HD 6670 GDDR3		
Sapphire	Radeon HD 6870	
AMD	Radeon HD 6950			
XFX	Radeon HD 7770			
AMD	Radeon HD 7790			
AMD	Radeon HD 7870 (Pitcairn Core)			
ASUS	Radeon HD 7970			
AMD	Radeon R9 270			
Sapphire	Radeon R9 270			
AMD	Radeon R9 280			
XFX	Radeon R9 280			
AMD	Radeon R9 280X			
MSI	Radeon R9 280X		
Ati	Radeon X1950 Pro 256mb			
ASUS	Radeon X1950 Pro 256mb		
Ati	Radeon X1950 XT			
Sapphire	Radeon X700 512Mb DDR2		
Sapphire	Radeon X700 Pro 256Mb			
Ati	Radeon X800			
Nvidia	Titan X Pascal

Und noch ein paar mehr


----------



## ice2009 (18. November 2016)

#1 nvidia Riva TNT2 AGP
#2 nvidia GeForce 4 Ti 4200 AGP
#3 nvidia GeForce 6600 GT pciE
#4 nvidia 7900 GTX
#5 ATI Radeon HD 4850
#6 nvidia 260 GTX (1792MB)
#7 nvidia 760 GTX
#8 AMD R9 390X
#9 nvidia 1070 GTX (Weihnachten!)

Habe aber noch eine Gainward 8600GT mit passiver Kühlung, zwei Gainward 8800GTS mit 640MB, eine GeForce 2 MX 400 und eine alte Geforce 256 DDR von ELSA rumliegen. Und glaube auch noch eine TNT2 Pro irgendwo.
Eine Voodoo 2 hatte ich damals auch mal, hatte diese aber einem Kollegen geschenkt, wegen zu wenigen FPS in Quake 3.


----------



## Rotavapor (19. November 2016)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Der ZX81 hatte den Sinclair Logic Chip verbaut, der in der Lage war 256x192 Pixel darzustellen (wenn man fit in Maschinensprache war). Und es gab auch schon damals ein Speichermedium ... Nannte sich Kasettenrekorder und war in jedem guten Haushalt zu finden (um bei Formel 1 mit dem integrierten Microphone die Hits aufzunehmen  ). Das Speichern und laden war schon etwas tricky. Je nach Lautstärkeeinstellung hat es mal gut mal weniger gut geklappt. Ich hatte auf meinem Kasettenrekorder 2 Markierungen mit TippEx gemacht, welchen Lautstärkeeinstellung für Aufnahme und Wiedergabe am besten waren.
> 
> Ach der ZX81, was waren das noch für Zeiten. *seufz*



Für solche spierenzien war ich damals noch zu klein (10). Da war die Eingabe des Codes (fehlerfrei) schon schwer genug 😆
Mit Datasetten hatte ich erst beim C64 rumgemacht. Movie Monster ohne Bandzähler war echt der Albtraum. Das konnte ne dreiviertelstunde laden (mit Kasettenseitenwechsel). Und dann 10 Minuten spielen. Das waren noch Zeiten.
Heute regt man sich auf wenn es 1 Minute lädt ...


----------



## Gast201808272 (19. November 2016)

Schöner thread, dann will ich mal meine Erinnerungen durchstöbern:

ATI Rage 128 All-in-Wonder PCI
ATI Radeon 9500
ATI Radeon 9600XT
ATI Radeon 9700
ATI Radeon 9800 pro
Geforce 6600 GT
Geforce 6800 GT
Geforce 7800 GS

PCIe Zeitalter:
Radeon HD4350
Radeon HD3870
Radeon HD4850
Geforce 9500 GT
Geforce GTS 250
Radeon HD 5850 - das beste Referenzdesign, was ich je hatte
Geforce GTX 460
Geforce GTX 470
Radeon HD 6870
Radeon HD 6950
GEforce GTX 560 Ti
Geforce GTX 570
Geforce GTX 580
Geforce G610
Geforce GTX 660 Ti
Geforce GTX 670
GEforce GT 730
Geforce GTX 770
Geforce GTX 780


----------



## PC-Michi (19. November 2016)

Nvidia Geforce 540M
Sapphire Radeon R9 270X
Sapphire Radeon R9 280
MSI Radeon R9 390


----------



## SpaceFlo99 (20. November 2016)

Intel HD 1000 (Aldi Laptop)
R9 270x
R9 280


----------



## thoast3 (20. November 2016)

Bei mir sieht's wie folgt aus:
- ATI Radeon X600
- Nvidia GeForce GT 540 M (Laptop)
- HIS R9 270 iPower IceQ X2 Turbo Boost Clock
- Inno3D GTX 650 Ti Boost
- MSI R9 270X Hawk
- MSI GTX 750 Ti Gaming
- VTX3D HD 7950 X-Edition V2
- XFX HD 5850 Black Edition (Übergang)
- Sapphire R9 380 Nitro 4GB
- PowerColor R9 290 <- meine jetzige


----------



## lord_mogul (20. November 2016)

Number 9 Imagine 128 Video II (meine erste eigene Karte, war geil damals, wünsche ich hätte die Karte noch)
Voodoo 3 3000 AGP (leider defekt)
Geforce 2 MX 400 (defekt)
Radeon 8500 LE
Radeon 9200
Radeon 9600 Pro SE (im Retro-System, Eigentlich eine 9600 Pro allerdings nur mit 200 MHz Speicher, darum das "Pro SE")
Geforce 6200 TC  (Absoluter Müll, da muss man nicht drüber streiten)
Geforce 7300 GT (hab ich 60% OC drauf gekriegt, direkt in 7600 GS Bereiche, lief sehr lange bei mir)
Geforce 6600 (keine GT, und effektiv langsamer als die 7300 GT)
Geforce 8800 GT (die single-SLot Version, 103°C unter Last waren normal bis, ich mit Gehäuselüftern gemodded hatte)
Radeon HD 4870
Geforce GTX 660 Ti
Radeon R7 250X (Steckt noch im midrange-System, wird bald durch die 660 Ti ersetzt)
Geforce GTX 1060 6GB (meine Aktuelle im Hauptsystem)


----------



## defender197899 (22. November 2016)

1mb Ark ( war in meinem ersten Rechner  gebraucht gekauft)
ATI Rage 2 ( kurze Zeit später gekauft )
Riva 128 + Voodoo 1 ( die Riva 128 war ein schnäpchen damals  und hatte 2 mb mehr, die voodoo 1 habe ich lange auf ein Angebot unter 300 DM gesucht und gewartet )
Riva TNT ( meine erste AGP Karte  war aus der ersten Nvidia linie von Asus)
Riva TNT2 ( ich hatte 2 Tage vorher eine Geforce 1 aus nem Angebot gekauft , aber mein Board war zu alt für sie ,so stürzte der Rechner  nach ein paar minuten ab )
Geforce 2 MX ( die lief in dem gleichen Board  war auch ein Super Angebot damals , da gabs noch werbung in der Tageszeitung . Einmal die Woche )
Radeon 9200 SE ( wenig Geld deswegen habe ich sie mir gekauft)
Radeon 9600( von nem Kumpel geschenkt bekommen )
Radeon 9800 Pro ( Ich hatte 2 davon. Die erste vom Grabbeltisch von Reichelt ,die aber kaputt war und die 2. dan als neuware gekauft )
Radeon X1900 XT ( Die habe ich zum erscheinungtermin rum neu gekauft  )
Geforce 6600 GT ( die habe ich geliehen bekommen , weil systemwechsel auf PCIE)
Geforce 8800GT ( ich hatte mir das ATI Gegenstück gekauft es aber nach 2 Tagen eingetauscht  weil Turbinenarlarm)
Geforce 460 GTX( habe ich mir ziemlich nach erscheinen geholt  da stimmte Preisleistung)
Geforce 660 GTX Ti( ich hatte 2 bei der ersten hats den Lüfter zerlegt , die 2. läuft immer noch bei meiner Freundin im Rechner )
Radeon RX 470( mein aktuelle  bisher sehr zufrieden )


----------



## D4rkResistance (22. November 2016)

- Nvidia GeForce 2-MX 400 (erste eigene Grafikkarte; hat mir damals ein Kumpel geschenkt...war seine alte; ich hatte auf einmal doppelt so viele Frames xD)
-_ Hier waren noch einige Karten dazwischen_._ Erinnere mich aber nicht mehr..._
- ATI Radeon 9500 Pro (war in nem Ebay-PC verbaut)
- Elitegroup Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT 512MB passiv (damals in Crysis 1 ne absolute Top-Karte xD; leider aufgrund von "Wasserschaden" defekt, *fragt nicht!*^^)
- Gainward Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT Green 512MB (Ersatzkarte für die defekte 8800 GT)
- ASUS GeForce GTX 570 Direct CUII 1280MB (war nach 3 Monaten von heute auf morgen einfach defekt)
- Gainward GTX 570 Phantom 1280MB (Ersatzkarte für die defekte ASUS; läuft selbst heute noch in nem Rechner vom Kollegen^^)
 - EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked 3072MB (derzeit noch im Einsatz; habe ich nun seit ~ 3 Jahren)
- EVGA GTX 1080 FTW 8192MB (kaufe ich in 2 Wochen; wird wahrscheinlich die nächsten 4-5 Jahre genutzt...)


----------



## Dellwin (26. November 2016)

GeForce 2 MX 
GeForce 8800 GT 512MB
GeForce 560 Ti 2GB 
AMD HD 7970 DC2 3GB 
GeForce 980 Ti 6GB


----------



## NotAnExit (26. November 2016)

Die letzten 10 Jahre (davor irgendwelche 64/128MB, die noch irgendwo auf dem Dachboden liegen müssten):

X 1600 XT
HD4850
Gigabyte GTX260 Referenz
EVGA GTX470 SC
Zotac GTX670 Referenz
EVGA GTX970 FTW
Palit GTX1080 Super Jetstream


----------



## DarkMegans (27. November 2016)

Die erste eigene grafikkarte mit meinem erstem selbsgebautem pc  die GTX 680 Jetstream 4Gb Version 
übrigens war die GTX 680 die einzige neu gekaufte grafikkarte alle danach immer gebraucht gekauft sowie die restlichen hardware zum teils auch

2xPalit GeForce GTX 580 3 GB Version (erste erfahrungen mit SLI)
die nechste war eine MSI Desktop GTX 970 in der Docking box mit dem MSI laptop
MSI GTX980 Ti 
Palit Rockstar GTX 1080

Im laptop
Nvidia GT560
GTX 770M
GTX870M
2x GTX680m 4GB version SLI
GTX1070


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. November 2016)

(in der Reihenfolge) 
R9 280 (HIS IceQ Boost Clock) 
Gs7600
X1950 pro 
HD 4870
Gtx470*3 Referenz, eine mit Setsugen 
HD 5570
GT6500
X600 
Einige AGP Karten, eine Elsa Erazor, eine Matrox und diverses kleines von nvidia und eine einzige PCI Karte von ATi (1997)
Msi Gtx 460 768mb mini
R9 290x Referenz (braucht ein wenig Liebe)


----------



## dsdenni (27. November 2016)

S3 Savage Pro 32 MB

HD 5450
HD 5550
HD 6670
HD 7770
HD 7850

R9 290


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2016)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> ATI Radeon 7200 64MB / oem
> ATI Radeon 9250 128MB / Sapphire (verkauft)
> ATI Radeon HD 5450 512MB / XFX (verkauft)
> AMD HD 7870 GHz Edition / Sapphire (verkauft)
> ...


update: 
Nvidia GTX 1070 / Gainward (F@H)
Nvidia GTX 1070 / MSI


----------



## chiem (4. Dezember 2016)

GTX 8800
GTX 770
GTX 1070


----------



## -Xe0n- (4. Dezember 2016)

Nvidia Modelle die ich nicht mehr weiß 

ATI 9600SE
ATI 9800pro

NVIDIA 6800GS
NVIDIA 8800GTS (G92)
NVIDIA 295
NVIDIA _GT 555M
_
ATI HD 5870
AMD R9 280 (gaputt)
AMD R9 390


----------



## Gerstag (5. Dezember 2016)

Puhh alle kenne ich nicht mehr:

Denise  (auch wenn es nur ein Chip ist und nicht direkt als Karte zu bezeichnen) 
zu den 386/486er zeiten k.a mehr welche das wahren

3DFX Voodoo 1
Mehrere Karten der alten GeForce Serie
Ati X1300
Ati X1600
Ati Radeon HD 4000 Serie
Ati Radeon 6850
AMD Radeon 7970 Ghz aktuell

Und noch ein paar aus 2t Rechner oder Laptops.


----------



## sunburst1988 (5. Dezember 2016)

Da fangen wir doch mal ganz von vorne an:

ELSA (den Typ weiss ich leider nicht mehr)
ATI Radeon 8500 (hat nie richtig funktioniert)
Nvidia Geforce 6600
Nvidia Geforce 8800 Ultra (mehrfach durchgebrannt)
Nvidia Geforce GTX 260 Asus
Nvidia Geforce GTX 770 Zotac AMP! Edition
Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070 Zotac AMP! Extreme Edition (meine aktuelle)


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Dezember 2016)

voodoo 2
Geforce 4 MX440
Geforce 5200Ultra
Geforce 7600GT
Geforce 8600M Scheiß Asus G2    2 Jahre 3 Monate und die Graka war Durch..Reperatur 400€. Hallo
Geforce GTX 260 SLI (216) 
Geforce GTX 970

und noch´en paar andere

Und eventuell wirds jetzt eine AMD CPU/GPU Sysstem jenachdem was ab Januar so Preis/Leistungsmäßig aufen Markt geschmissen wird
Aufjedenfall aber mindestens 8 GB VRAM


----------



## Got2Earth (19. Dezember 2016)

Meine Grafikkarten seit dem Start meiner Gamer und IT Karriere:
Nvidea GTX 970 (Founders Edition)
Nvidea GTX 1080 (eigentlich auch Founders, aber von Origen umgreüstet)

Habe vorher nur macBooks gehabt XD


----------



## GEChun (22. Dezember 2016)

AGP:

Geforce 2MX 64MB
Geforce 4 TI 128MB
Geforce 5700 LE
Geforce 6600GT
Geforce 7800GS

PCIe:

7950GT
2x8800GT
9800GX2
GTX 295
GTX 260
GTX 760 2GB
ATI R9 390X
2x GTX 970
2x GTX 1080
RX 460
RX 560
2x RX Vega 56
RX Vega 64
5700 XT
RTX 3070
6900 XT

MXM:
1x GTX 280M
2x GTX 580M


----------



## Schlumpfbert (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte schon einige, aber nennenswert ist mein kürzliches letztes Upgrade:
Von einer GTX 260 auf eine GTX 1070, so lange werden nicht viele mit einer Karte durchhalten...


----------



## mcmarky (22. Dezember 2016)

PCI:

ATI Mach64 1MB
Matrox Mystique 4MB SGRAM
+ Guillemot MAXI Gamer 3D Voodoo2 8MB


AGP:

ATI Rage XL 8MB
3Dfx VooDoo3 3500 TV 16MB
ELSA GLADIAC GeForce2 GTS 32MB
Palit Geforce4 4200Ti 64MB


PCIe:

Leadtek WINFAST 6600 GT TDH 128MB
Gainward Bliss 8800 GT 512MB
EVGA GTX260 Core 216-55nm 896 MB
EVGA GTX570 1280MB
KFA2 GTX 670 EXOC
Galax GTX 980 SOC


----------



## KempA (23. Dezember 2016)

MSI GeForce 7600GT
Leadtek GTX260
Gainward GTX275
KFA2 GTX680 4GB
Inno3D GTX780
MSI GTX760
Asus R9 290x
Evga GTX980

Mit letzterer bin ich, aufgrund ENORMEN Spulenfiepen, recht unglücklich. Wird wohl gegen eine 1170 getauscht, sobald es eine mit vormontierten EK-Block gibt.


----------



## edge1984 (12. Mai 2017)

ATI Rage Pro Turbo 8MB SDRAM   AGP2
Power VR/NEC PCX2 von Maxtor 4 MB SDRAM  PCI  (zurzeit im Retro PC)
3dfx Voodoo 2 von Diamond 12 MB EDDRAM PCI
3dfx Voodoo 2 SLI von Diamond 24 MB EDDRAM PCI (ein Traum wurde wahr)
Nvidia Geforce 256 von Hercules mit nur 16 MB SDRAM AGP4
ATI Radeon 64 DDRRAM AGP4
Nvidia Geforce 3 TI 200  128MB DDRRAM AGP4
ATI Radeon 9500 von Sapphire 128MB DDRRAM AGP8
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro von Powercolor 128MB DDRRAM AGP8
Nvidia Geforce 6800 von MSI 128MB DDRRAM AGP8
ATI Radeon HD 2600 von Sapphire 512 MB DDR2 RAM AGP8
ATI Radeon HD 3650 von Dell 512 MB DDR2 RAM PCIe
AMD Radeon HD 6850 von Sapphire 1 GB RAM PCIe
AMD Radeon R9 280  von Gigabyte 3 GB RAM PCIe


und sonst noch 
Nvidia Riva TNT Model 64 von Medion 32 MB SDRAM AGP2 
Nvidia Geforce 4 TI 4600 128 MB DDRRAM AGP4
3dfx Voodoo Graphics von Diamond  4MB EDDRAM PCI
3dfx Voodoo Rush von Jazz 6MB EDDRAM PCI 
3dfx Voodoo 2 verschieden von Creative/STB/3DFX/Diamond/Hercules mit je 12MB EDDRAM PCI
3dfx Voodoo 3 3000 16 MB SDRAM AGP 2 (zurzeit im Retro PC)
AMD Radeon HD 4890 von Powercolor 1 GB RAM PCIe


----------



## HisN (12. Mai 2017)

1. Onboard GK mit Noname-Chipsatz und 256kb Speicher
2. Tseng Chipsatz 512kb Speicher isa

irgendwie war noch was VLB dabei glaub auch Tseng Chipsatz ET2000 1MB

dann verlässt es mich nen bisschen. Ist doch schon ziemlich lange her.

irgendwann später

3DFX Voodo1
dann SLI-Lösung Voodoo2 auf einer Karte
Matrox Millenium
Matrox G200
Matrox G400
Geforce1 DDR
Geforce2
Geforce3 (keine TI, davor)
Geforce4200
Geforce4600


kommt mir noch unvollständig vor *lach* liegt daran, das ich zwischenzeitlich 5 Rechner nebeneinander zu stehen hatte.. mit diversen Grafikkarten darin.

Radeon X800 Pro (2004)
Geforce 760 GT SLI 2006 mit erster Wasserkühlung, alle anderen danach auch.
Geforce 790 GTX 
Geforce 8800 GTX
GTX 280
Radeon HD 5970 (CF auf single PCB)
GTX 480 
GTX 590 (SLI auf dual PCB)
GTX 580/3GB SLI
GTX 690 (SLI auf single PCB)
GTX Titan SLI
GT 210 
GT 240
GTX 750ti
Titan Black SLI
Titan X Maxwell SLI
1080er FE
Titan X Pascal (SLI ne Zeitlang)


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (12. Mai 2017)

Voodo Benchie 3 dfx

GeForce 2 MX            64MB

GeForce 4 MX 440  64MB

GeForce FX  5200   128MB

GeForce FX  5700   256MB

GeForce  6  6600GT  128MB

GeForce 6  6800GT  256MB

GeForce 7  7900GT  256MB

GeForce 8  8800GTS  640MB  2X. SLi

GeForce GTX 260 896MB  2x SLi

GeForce GTX 570 1280MB 2X SLi

GeForce GTX 780 3072MB 2XSLi

Und Aktuell GTX 1080 @ 2114 mhz.  😁
Radeon war immer entweder zu spät oder zu langsam....


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Mai 2017)

Dann aktualisiere ich auch mal 



> - CGA/Hercules Kombikarte eines Siemens-PC (ka. wieviel VRam ???)
> - NoName VGA mit Tseng ET3000 Chip mit 512KB
> - ELSA S3 Virge DX mit 2MB
> - zu oberer Karte später eine 3dfx Voodoo mit 4MB von Guillemot
> ...



NEU:
- Sapphire AMD HD 6950 Dirt 3 Edition mit 1GB (Shader aktiviert auf HD 6970)
- Intel HD 4600 (im i5 4570)
- Powercolor AMD R9 280 Turbo Duo mit 3GB
- Gigabyte Nvidia Geforce GTX 660 Ti Windforce 2x OC mit 2GB
- Powercolor AMD HD 7870 PCS+ mit 2GB


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (15. Mai 2017)

AMD Radeon HD 5650
Intel HD 4600 (Intel i5 4670K)
Nvidia GTX 770
AMD RX 470 (aktuell im Einsatz)


----------



## Chukku (15. Mai 2017)

3dfx Voodoo3 3000
GeForce Ti4400
GeForce 9650M
GeForce GTX 570
GeForce GTX 970
GeForce GTX 980 Ti (x2)


----------



## HisN (15. Mai 2017)

@Eol_Ruin
An den Grafikkarten und an den Kindern sieht man wie alt man eigentlich ist^^


----------



## na:L (15. Mai 2017)

3Dfx Voodoo 2
Asus Geforce 2 MX
Xpertvision Ati 9200 SE
Ati 9550
Club3d Geforce 6600GT
Asus Geforce 8600GT
ZotacGeforce 9600GT und dann im SLI
MSI Geforce 260 GTX @ Xigmatek Bifrost
MSI Geforce 460 GTX Cyclone
Gainward Geforce 570 GTX Phantom
Asus GTX680 DiCu II @ EKL Peter 
EVGA GTX970 ACX 2.0
Palit GTX980 SuperJetStream
MSI R9 Nano mit Lüftermod


----------



## Dedde (15. Mai 2017)

8400 GS
9800 GTX+ zotac
GTX 580 inno3d
GTX 680 zotac
GTX 780 inno3d ichill
GTX 970 SLI gigabyte
GTX 1080 palit gamerock
GTX 1080ti preorderd (evga ftw3)


----------



## janekdaus (15. Mai 2017)

Geforce 6200
Geforce 9300 GS 
Geforce GT 520
Radeon HD 7750 GDDR5
Radeon HD 7850 1GB 
Gtx 650 TI 2GB
Gtx 580 
Radeon R9 280x
Gtx 670
Gtx 970 
Radeon R9 390x 
Gtx 980 
Gtx 980ti
Gtx 1070
Gtx 1080

Komische Reihenfolge, gebe ich zu... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pikachu0077 (15. Mai 2017)

Einige von Euch sind reif für einen Orden, wie genau manche  noch wissen 
welche  Modelle von  Grafikkarten sie alle hatten.
 Ich hatte mit dem Amiga 500 angefangen, danach ein Amiga 2000,
ein IBM PS/1  486  er PC usw.....
und jetzt noch all diese Grafikkarten benennen zu können.....beginnt so die Alzheimer?


----------



## sethdiabolos (15. Mai 2017)

Ich muss mal wieder etwas auffrischen. 
In den letzten 15 Jahren hatte ich:

ATI Radeon 8500 LE 64MB
ATI Radeon 9600 256MB
ATI Radeon 9800SE@pro 256 MB
Geforce 6600GT 128MB
Geforce 6800LE@GT 256MB
ATI Radeon X800@pro 256MB
Geforce 7900GT 256MB
ATI Radeon X 1950XT 256MB
Geforce 8800GTS 320MB
Geforce 8800GT 512MB
ATI Radeon HD 4870 512MB
Geforce GTX 260 896 MB
AMD Radeon HD 5850 1024 MB
Geforce GTX 570 1280MB
Geforce GTX 670 2048MB
Geforce GTX 780 3072MB
Geforce GTX 980 4096 MB
AMD Radeon  R9 390 8192 MB
Geforce GTX 1060 6144 MB
Geforce GTX 1080 8192 MB


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2017)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> ATI Radeon 7200 64MB / oem
> ATI Radeon 9250 128MB / Sapphire (verkauft)
> AMD HD 7870 GHz Edition / Sapphire (verkauft)
> AMD HD 7870 GHz Edition / Sapphire
> ...


update: 
Nvidia GTX 1050 Ti / Zotac (F@H)


----------



## Bariphone (15. Mai 2017)

ich hatte 
3D fx Voodo 
Geforce 3 TI200
Geforce 6800XT
Geforce 210
ati 2600xt
ati radeon 3000
Geforce  GTX 560Ti
Sapphire Hd 5660
Asus Strixx R9 380
Sapphire Nitro R9 390
MSI Geforce Gtx 1080 Seahawk


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (16. Mai 2017)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich muss mal wieder etwas auffrischen.
> In den letzten 15 Jahren hatte ich:
> 
> ATI Radeon 8500 LE 64MB
> ...


Interessant wie sich der BRAM entwickelt hat 👌


----------



## lyriks (16. Mai 2017)

Geforce 256 (leider nur eine grobe Angabe)
Point of View 8800GTS
Gainward 9600GT
Zotac GTX 260 (SLI)
EVGA GTX 680 SC
Zotac GTX 970 AMP Extreme
Zotac GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme Core

Meine Geschichte ist noch nicht so lange wie manch eine andere hier


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Mai 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> @Eol_Ruin
> An den Grafikkarten und an den Kindern sieht man wie alt man eigentlich ist^^



Und wenns nur die Grafikkarten sind dann erkennt man auch die Prioritäten


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2022)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> ATI Radeon 7200 64MB / oem
> ATI Radeon 9250 128MB / Sapphire (verkauft)
> AMD HD 7870 GHz Edition / Sapphire (verkauft)
> AMD HD 7870 GHz Edition / Sapphire
> ...


update:
Nvidia RTX 2070 / Gainward (verkauft)
Nvidia RTX 2070 / Palit
Nvidia RTX 3060 Ti / Asus (gemietet, F@H)


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2022)

Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT 512MB
Nvidia Geforce GTX 480
Ati Radeon HD 5830 (MSI Twin Frozr II)
Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 Ti
Nvidia Geforce GTX 770
Nvidia Geforce GTX 980
Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070
Nvidia Geforce RTX  2080
Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti
Nvidia Geforce RTX 3080

Hatte noch mehr Grafikkarten, aber an die anderen erinnere ich mich nicht mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2022)

Wer hat denn den Thread wieder ausgegraben?
...


Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ich so hatte:
> 1.ATI Rage 128
> 2.ATI Radeon 9500Pro(sofort kaputt)
> 3.ATI Radeon 9600Pro(erstz für Nr.2 und dabei schlechter)
> ...


7. GTX280 @Watercool Wakü
8. Radeon HD6870 @ Aquacomputer Wakü
9. Radeon 7980 @ Watercool Wakü
10. GTX 980 @ Aquacomputer Wakü
11. GTX 1080 @ Watercool Wakü
12. GTX 2080Ti @ Serien Wakü (GB Waterforce)


----------



## owned139 (18. April 2022)

ATI Rage 128
Nvidia Geforce 2
ATI 9700 Pro
Radeon HD 3870
Radeon HD 7790
Nvidia GTX 970
Nvidia GTX 980 TI
Nvidia RTX 2080 TI
Nvidia RTX 3090


----------



## jhnbrg (18. April 2022)

S3 ViRGE/DX
3dfx Voodoo 1
3dfx Voodoo 2
Riva TNT 2
Geforce FX 5900 XT
Radeon X1950 XTX
Geforce GTX580
Geforce GTX970
Geforce GTX980
Geforce GTX1070
Geforce GTX1080
Geforce RTX3080


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2022)

HisN schrieb:


> @Eol_Ruin
> An den Grafikkarten und an den Kindern sieht man wie alt man eigentlich ist^^





Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Und wenns nur die Grafikkarten sind dann erkennt man auch die Prioritäten


Hab ich nen Witz verpasst?

Update nacht GTX 1070:
1080ti
1060 
2080ti
3070
6700XT


----------



## psalm64 (18. April 2022)

Puh...
Was ich noch im Kopf zusammen kriege:
GT8800
GTX570 (die mit doppeltem Speicher, das waren noch Zeiten  als man die Speicherbestückung variieren konnte...)
GTX1070
RTX3090


----------



## cordonbleu (18. April 2022)

Ähnlich wie bei den CPUs sinds bei mir mittlerweile einige.
An die ersten kann ich mich nicht mehr genau erinnern.

- Geforce 2 MX 400 64 MB
- Geforce 6600 GT 128 MB AGP
- Geforce 8800 GT 768 MB
- Geforce GT 530 2 GB
- Geforce GT 630 4 GB
- Geforce GT 540M
- Geforce GT 740M 2 GB
- Geforce GTX 1650M 4 GB
- Geforce GTX 750 ti 2 GB
- Geforce GTX 970 4 GB
- Geforce GTX 1060 3GB
- NVidia Quadro 600 1 GB
- Geforce RTX 3060ti 8GB
- ATI HD 3450 256 MB
- ATI HD 5750  1 GB
- Sapphire R9 290x 4 GB
- Gigabyte Radeon R9 380 4 GB
- Sapphire HD 7850 OC 2 GB
- Sapphire RX 470 4 GB
- Sapphire  Vega 56 Pulse 8 GB
- Sapphire RX 6500 XT 4 GB
- Sapphire RX 5700 XT 8 GB


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> GeForce 2 MX
> Radeon HD 4830
> GeForce GTS 8800
> Radeon HD 6750
> ...



Seitdem dazu gekommen:
HD 7850
R7 370 (4GB)
RX 5700 XT
RX 6600 XT


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. April 2022)

irgendwas von SIS mit 2MB 
Voodoo mit 8MB 
Riva TNT 
ATI Rage (Pro Turbo)
Geforce 2 GTS 
Geforce 2 MX 400
Hercules Prophet 4500 (Kyro2)
ATI 7500 
Geforce 3 Ti200 
ATI 9200 SE
Geforce 4 Ti4200 
Geforce 4 Ti4400 
ATI 9800 Pro-128 
ATI X300
ATI X700
ATI X800
2x Geforce 6600GT
Geforce 6800GS-128 
Geforce 6800Ultra-256 
Geforce 7300GS-256
2x Geforce 7600GT-256 
Geforce 7800GT-256 
Geforce 7900GS-256 
2x ATI 1800XT-512 
ATI 1950 Pro-256 
GeForce 8500GT
2x Geforce 8600GTS-256
ATI HD3850 512
ATI HD3870 512
2x Geforce 8800GTS-320
2x Geforce 8800GTS-640
2x Geforce 8800GT
2x Geforce 8800GTS-512
2x Geforce 8800GTX
Geforce 8800 Ultra
2x GeForce 9600GT-512
GeForce 9800GT-1024
2x ATI HD4830-512
2x ATI HD4850-512
2x ATI HD4870-512
ATI HD4870-1024
3x GeForce GTX 260
4x Geforce GTX275
2x ATI HD5870
ATI HD6870-1024
GeForce GT430
4x GeForce GTX460
2x GeForce GTX560Ti
2x GeForce GTX580
2x AMD HD 7950 Boost
AMD HD 7970 GE
2x GeForce GTX1060 6GB
GeForce GTX1080
AMD Radeon RX 5700
GeForce RTX 3070


----------



## mkay87 (21. April 2022)

Riva 128
GeForce FX 5900 XT
GeForce 7800 GS
Radeon  HD 4870
GeForce GTX 570
GeForce  GTX 670
Geforce GTX 970
GeForce GTX 1070
GeForce RTX 2070 Super
GeForce RTX 3080
GeForce RTX 3090


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (23. April 2022)

Matrox Mistique 200
Diamond Monster 3D (3Dfx)
Geforce 2 MX
Voodoo 3 3000 (3Dfx)
ATI Radeon 9800XT
ATI Radeon x850pro
Gigabyte Geforce gtx 470 Soc
ASUS Radeon hd 7970 directcu ii top
Sapphire Radeon r9 290 tri-x OC
Palit Geforce gtx 980 ti super jetstream
MSI Geforce gtx 1060 gaming x 6gb
Sapphire rx 5700 xt nitro+
MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming Z Trio


----------



## theGucky (22. Mai 2022)

Eigene PCs...
GTX 460 (Gestorben)
GTX 690 Founder (lebt irgendwo weiter)
GTX 760 XD (aktuell zweit PC)
GTX 1080TI (Verkauft für 3080 Upgrade)
RTX 2060 (zweit PC aber 2021 an Cousin unter UVP verkauft)
RTX 3080FE (Verkauft für 3090 Upgrade)
RTX 3090FE

Nebenbei für andere gekauft:
RX 570
RTX3060

Vor der GTX 460 gabs Vatis PC...Das früheste war nen 486er und ein Commodore64...


----------



## TriadFish (23. Mai 2022)

Matrox Mystique 2MB

Voodoo 3 2000 AGP

Geforce 2 Ultra

Geforce 4 Ti-4200

Geforce 6600GT

Geforce 7800GT

Geforce GTX 260

Geforce GTX 560ti

Geforce GTX 980

Geforce RTX 2060 Super


----------



## lucky1levin (23. Mai 2022)

Erste PC: war ne Fertig Mühre mit irgendeinen AMD CPU und 9800GT.

Zweite PC: müsste ein Aufrüst-Kit mit AMD FX 6300 gewesen sein wo ich obrige Graka einfach übernommen habe.

Welches Jahr das war? Ich schätze mal so 2011 müsste das gewesen sein, den davor war ich noch XBOX360 und PS3 Spieler.

Dann 2015 kam dann meine erste selbstgekaufte GTX970 in die Kiste. Die wurde dann am 01.09.2016 von einer 1070 abgelöst.

Die Leistung hat natürlich nicht mehr zusammen gepasst, aber gleich mehr.

Ende 2016 bekam ich dann vom Bruder seinem 8350 der dann bis ca. März 2017 drin verblieb. Er hat sich ein 6700K gekauft und hat er heut noch.

Aber da die Performance nicht mehr gepasst hat, ist auch bei mir ein neuer Unterbau entstanden.

Mein erster richter PC:
Erst ein AMD Ryzen 1600X da ich mit aber probleme nur hatte ging das Zeug nach 3-4 Wochen zurück und bekam mein Geld wieder. Da da gerade die Skylake-X Gen kam wurde es somit eine
7800X mit ASUS X299 Prime-A, welche von 12700K und ASUS Z690 Prime P Ende Januar 2022 abgelöst wurde.

Ja mit Grafikkarten kann ich wenig dienen...ganze 3 stk hatte ich bisher  

Und bei dem Preisen wird es auch noch lange dabei bleiben.


----------



## Charmin86 (9. Juni 2022)

Riva TNT 16MB
ATI Rage 128 Pro
...Gedächtnislücke...Träumerei von Elsa...
ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme III (verbrauchte soviel wie mein jetziger PC insgesamt!)
ATI Radeon 6970
Gigabyte GTX 960 WF
Gigabyte GTX 1080 WF III OC
MSI RTX 3080 Suprim X 12G


----------



## PCGHGS (20. November 2022)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> ATI Radeon 7200 64MB / oem
> ATI Radeon 9250 128MB / Sapphire (verkauft)
> AMD HD 7870 GHz Edition / Sapphire (verkauft)
> AMD HD 7870 GHz Edition / Sapphire
> ...



update:
Nvidia RTX 3080 12GB / Zotac
Nvidia RTX 3060 Ti / Zotac (verkauft)
Nvidia RTX 3060 Ti / Gigabyte (F@H)


----------



## edge1984 (20. November 2022)

edge1984 schrieb:


> ATI Rage Pro Turbo 8MB SDRAM   AGP2
> Power VR/NEC PCX2 von Maxtor 4 MB SDRAM  PCI  (zurzeit im Retro PC)
> 3dfx Voodoo 2 von Diamond 12 MB EDDRAM PCI
> 3dfx Voodoo 2 SLI von Diamond 24 MB EDDRAM PCI (ein Traum wurde wahr)
> ...


Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060


----------

